# HASH BOMB. 250w HPS DWC



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

Welcome to my 250watt HPS grow. Please feel free to comment and leave feedback!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

Don't have any photos to show from before but this is Day 13 from germination.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

Day 18
Topped at the fourth node.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

Day 21


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

Day 28
Shot up in 7 days!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

Day 30
LST'd for the first time.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

Day 33
LST'd again and tied everything down, noticed that one of the branches had snapped, taped it up but it never healed.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

I have some photos missing but at the third week of veg I topped everywhere once more and gave it a week to recover and then switched to 12/12.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

Day 42
Switched to 12/12 on this day. There was no pistils yet showing but couldn't wait any longer for them to show as there wasn't much room left in the tent! Left the 250w metal halide on 10 days after the switch to stop her stretching as much.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

Bit more LST and some defoliation.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

Day 49 Removed a lot of the lower leaves and shitty branches that would never amount to much.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

Day 52
Switched to HPS, pistils appeared the day before.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

Day 56
Although the lights have been on 12/12 for 2 weeks I am classing today as the first day of flower as the pre flowers have only just formed. 
Week 1 Flower


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

This is now where I am upto on my grow and will be posting new pictures each week or if there are any issues or developments. 
Thanks for watching! Please comment and let me know what you think!


----------



## Tink3rFarms (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

Tink3rFarms said:


> Nice


Thanks Tink3rFarms, keep coming back!


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 14, 2015)

Looking good to me bro keep it up


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 14, 2015)

This is AWESOME! Looking at latest pics it's hard to believe that is one plant. What's the size of your grow space/tent?

EDIT: also, how does one cope with power outages running DWC?


----------



## GemuGrows (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey bud looking really nice. What nutes?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Looking good to me bro keep it up


Cheers mate, bigger tent and SCROG next time I think!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> This is AWESOME! Looking at latest pics it's hard to believe that is one plant. What's the size of your grow space/tent?
> 
> EDIT: also, how does one cope with power outages running DWC?


Thank you very much! It's 75cm x 75cm x 200cm. Going to get a bigger tent for the next grow, so I can SCROG, keep the plant short, get a nice even canopy and get nice light penetration to all bud sites.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey bud looking really nice. What nutes?


Thank you! I'm using a range called Shogun Samurai. Not sure if they are available outside of the UK? But I am very happy with them, may try something else when Ive run out just to see if there are better products out there. Different grow shops tell ya different things.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Looking well mate. Love the growth rate as well. I'll take a look every now and then. Best of luck


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Looking well mate. Love the growth rate as well. I'll take a look every now and then. Best of luck


Cheers Matty, good to have you here! Will be updating photos to show week by week growth at the weekends. Hopefully I don't drop any bollocks and fuck it up lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 14, 2015)

You'll be fine mate. Keep the pics coming. Have some Swiss Cheese growing myself at the moment


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> You'll be fine mate. Keep the pics coming. Have some Swiss Cheese growing myself at the moment


NICE! How are you going with it? Any pics or links to a journal? I've got some Super Cheese jarred up that I got from a friend. It smells lovely, not right pungent though as to what I was expecting.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> This is AWESOME! Looking at latest pics it's hard to believe that is one plant. What's the size of your grow space/tent?
> 
> EDIT: also, how does one cope with power outages running DWC?


Sorry mate, forgot to reply to the power outage question.
I was worried about this myself. But I have read that the plant should be ok for 24 hours! I think it is dependant on the size of the plant and the roots though. Not had a power cut since i've grown (not that I know of) . And in the past power cuts here have only lasted a couple of hours at the most so all should be fine.
Thinking of going DWC yourself? I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 14, 2015)

No journal but have a few pics I can post if you want. Don't want to take over your post though


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Let me know????


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

Get em posted mate, I'd love to see them and I'm sure other people would!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

I would just like to give a MASSIVE Thank You to all that have posted and contributed to this thread. I only started today but have got a massive response and many kind words.
Big up yourselfs the lot of you! 
Big shout out to Enwhysea, supported me from the beginning! 
Cheers!


----------



## harris hawk (Sep 14, 2015)

Great post's - have learned from them "picture is worth a 1,000 words" Thanks !! Bomb Seeds are good but their auto's need a bit of work, yet


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Here is the Swiss cheese now 6 weeks old. Enjoy the pics


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 15, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> Great post's - have learned from them "picture is worth a 1,000 words" Thanks !! Bomb Seeds are good but their auto's need a bit of work, yet


Thanks mate, I did a lot of research into Bomb seeds and only heard good stuff. However never really found much on Hash Bomb. Hopefully this turns out well and answers a few questions people might have who are considering growing it. 
Always wanted a Hash strain, preferably Sensi Seeds Hash Plant but didn't fancy paying the mad amount of money for regular seeds!
I don't really care much for Auto's. I think they are great for some circumstances, but not for my setup and the way I like to grow. I have got plenty of auto seeds though, so was thinking about starting one off under the T5 that I start my seedlings under for a few weeks and then chuck it in for 4 weeks under the metal halide while my main plant is in veg, that way its getting its 18 hours of light a day.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 15, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Here is the Swiss cheese now 6 weeks old. Enjoy the picsView attachment 3500278


Very nice! Looking nice and healthy, what light are you using?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 15, 2015)

150w cfl at the moment. Moving to 250w in a month or so for flowering


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 15, 2015)

Sound, plenty of veg time then! How much are you yielding on average?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 15, 2015)

I also like to plant a strong herb like Greek basil in the grow to mix in the smell as Swiss cheese is really smelly


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 15, 2015)

The last grow I did was 2.5 or so oz per plant. I like to veg for as long as possible so I get a bigger plant hence bigger yields


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 15, 2015)

What about yourself? What are you expecting? I'm in the UK so as we are coming into winter it can be tricky as the cold sets in to keep the room to up


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 15, 2015)

Great idea, this is meant to be a low odour strain but hoping it's going to smell a bit. I grew Trainwreck last time and it didn't smell at all while growing, and doesnt smell much after its been cured. 
How many plants are you running? And what size space? I got 7.5 ounce last time off the Trainwreck, a lot of fluffy and airy buds though other than the top colas but still really nice smoke.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 15, 2015)

I'll be happy with 4/5 ounce off this one but anything extras a bonus. Also in the UK mate, if anything the cold weathers going to help me, last time round the temps got a bit high. At moment theyre at 26 so alls good!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm at 25 so it suits me at the moment as well. I grow in the attic so when winter really hits its heater time for me


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm growing 2 plants at the mo. Lost 2 early on, but new seeds on the way ordered last night. Grow room is 3 meters high and 2 meters in width and length so big really. I have high roofs here and I live in the country in a small village so nice a quiet to grow. This is my first grow in 2 years but I've been growing for 20 years so I will start off small this time


----------



## harris hawk (Sep 15, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Thanks mate, I did a lot of research into Bomb seeds and only heard good stuff. However never really found much on Hash Bomb. Hopefully this turns out well and answers a few questions people might have who are considering growing it.
> Always wanted a Hash strain, preferably Sensi Seeds Hash Plant but didn't fancy paying the mad amount of money for regular seeds!
> I don't really care much for Auto's. I think they are great for some circumstances, but not for my setup and the way I like to grow. I have got plenty of auto seeds though, so was thinking about starting one off under the T5 that I start my seedlings under for a few weeks and then chuck it in for 4 weeks under the metal halide while my main plant is in veg, that way its getting its 18 hours of light a day.


Have experience with Hash Bomb - questions ? Some other very good breeders; Holly Smokes Seeds, Ace Seeds, Humbolt Seed Organization Auto's are good to plant when you plant the others - that way you have something 1/2 way thru you grow


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 15, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> I'm growing 2 plants at the mo. Lost 2 early on, but new seeds on the way ordered last night. Grow room is 3 meters high and 2 meters in width and length so big really. I have high roofs here and I live in the country in a small village so nice a quiet to grow. This is my first grow in 2 years but I've been growing for 20 years so I will start off small this time


Wow that is a big space and sounds a lovely place to live! What seeds are you getting? Same again?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 15, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> Have experience with Hash Bomb - questions ? Some other very good breeders; Holly Smokes Seeds, Ace Seeds, Humbolt Seed Organization Auto's are good to plant when you plant the others - that way you have something 1/2 way thru you grow


What was the smell like during flowering? When touching the preflowers it smells nice and fruity. And what was the yield like? 
Very little space to play with at the moment, but I'm getting a bigger tent for the next grow so may stick a few in for some different colours, smells and flovours.


----------



## harris hawk (Sep 15, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> What was the smell like during flowering? When touching the preflowers it smells nice and fruity. And what was the yield like?
> Very little space to play with at the moment, but I'm getting a bigger tent for the next grow so may stick a few in for some different colours, smells and flovours.


It will taste hashy when you smoke it - for better taste and aroma you need to use Factor X and bud candy tru flower stage this promotes resin production along with "Terpere and Teperoids" which are need for taste and aroma (brings out the strains natural taste - they contain no NPK so not to worry. Wish I knew this stuff years ago, Hash bomb was average in all aspects ! sorry; I was a bit disappointed with it - Cherry Bomb was better than


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 15, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> It will taste hashy when you smoke it - for better taste and aroma you need to use Factor X and bud candy tru flower stage this promotes resin production along with "Terpere and Teperoids" which are need for taste and aroma (brings out the strains natural taste - they contain no NPK so not to worry. Wish I knew this stuff years ago, Hash bomb was average in all aspects ! sorry; I was a bit disappointed with it - Cherry Bomb was better than


Don't be sorry mate, fantastic information! Thank you! I'm going to have a look now for those products or similar products if they aren't from the UK. 
And i'm pretty sure it will be better stuff than from the local dealers! 
Thanks mate!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Not the 


TheStickMan said:


> Wow that is a big space and sounds a lovely place to live! What seeds are you getting? Same again?[/QUOTE
> 
> No not the same I'm getting some purple maroc, chocolate skunk and haze all gem seeds. Should be here this week I can't wait


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 15, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Not the


Sweet, I like the sound of Chocolate Skunk. Always fancied doing Chocolope. Is Purple Maroc more of an outdoor strain? And where do you get your seeds from? I've only ever ordered from Rhino. Always turned up but the delivery time always takes piss.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 15, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Sweet, I like the sound of Chocolate Skunk. Always fancied doing Chocolope. Is Purple Maroc more of an outdoor strain? And where do you get your seeds from? I've only ever ordered from Rhino. Always turned up but the delivery time always takes piss.


Funny you should ask that. I normally only order from Nirvana which are tops. This time I went to Bonza Seeds. You can buy single seeds which I've done. Yes purple maroc is an outdoor strain but I read a post of a bloke who grew it indoors with really good early finishing results. Thought I'd give it a crack


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 15, 2015)

In fact just checked they have been shipped. Only ordered on Sunday arborarbor


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 15, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Funny you should ask that. I normally only order from Nirvana which are tops. This time I went to Bonza Seeds. You can buy single seeds which I've done. Yes purple maroc is an outdoor strain but I read a post of a bloke who grew it indoors with really good early finishing results. Thought I'd give it a crack


Would love to see it mate! I was toying with the idea of doing a guerilla outdoor grow and Purple Maroc was my choice. And I was going to order from Nirvana because I wanted to do some Aurora Indica. But i'm not sure what I'm going to do next. I want something completely different! I'm going to have a look on Bonza then, let me know when they turn up!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Mate I will. Will post a couple of pics and let you know what you can expect. Stay intouch mate.


----------



## harris hawk (Sep 15, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Don't be sorry mate, fantastic information! Thank you! I'm going to have a look now for those products or similar products if they aren't from the UK.
> And i'm pretty sure it will be better stuff than from the local dealers!
> Thanks mate!


Advanced nutrients products - go to -" Advanced Nutrients.com" believe world wide delivery - they also offer 250ml one's for $10.00


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 15, 2015)

Looking good man keep up the good work


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 15, 2015)

Subbed for this one


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 15, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Looking good man keep up the good work


Cheers mate, new pics at the weekend!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 16, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Sweet, I like the sound of Chocolate Skunk. Always fancied doing Chocolope. Is Purple Maroc more of an outdoor strain? And where do you get your seeds from? I've only ever ordered from Rhino. Always turned up but the delivery time always takes piss.


hey stick man. If it's great smell you're after the strain I'm currently growing indoors, Dinafem Blue Kush, had some great Belgian chocolate smell to it (outdoors) and it was seriously pungent too... not just a hint or subtlety


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Grapefruit what's blue lush like?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Stockman seeds arrived today from Bonza. It took 2 days from order. I would recommend


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 17, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> hey stick man. If it's great smell you're after the strain I'm currently growing indoors, Dinafem Blue Kush, had some great Belgian chocolate smell to it (outdoors) and it was seriously pungent too... not just a hint or subtlety


That sounds great pal, I shall look into it. i was thinking about doing a blue strain! Thanks for the tip! I'll be checking in on your grow aswell shortly, hope all is well mate!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 17, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Stockman seeds arrived today from Bonza. It took 2 days from order. I would recommend


Cheers Matty, thats great service! And I like the packaging aswell. I think I'll definitely be ordering from them next time!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thought we'd lost you there mate


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Germinating the haze now already the seed has cracked. Plant it tomorrow nite


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 17, 2015)

Been away for a couple of days and the internet was shocking, could hardly get a signal anywhere and have been mega busy! 
How long should the haze take to finish roughly? 
I'm really liking the sound of the Chocolate Skunk and also the Blue Kush that Grapefruit is doing. I've got a good few seeds that I could use at home but none of them take my fancy!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Not sure mate. It's an auto so from seed it's saying 50 - 60 days but who knows. How are your girls doing ?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 18, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Grapefruit what's blue lush like?





TheStickMan said:


> Been away for a couple of days and the internet was shocking, could hardly get a signal anywhere and have been mega busy!
> How long should the haze take to finish roughly?
> I'm really liking the sound of the Chocolate Skunk and also the Blue Kush that Grapefruit is doing. I've got a good few seeds that I could use at home but none of them take my fancy!


I'm not much of a smoker so I can't tell you specific details. But my sister would often smoke straight flowers in a joint (which we rarely do around here) and she enjoyed it.
Otherwise it's a great plant to grow... very vigurous-looking outdoors and one of them showed purple-reddish stems and leaves especially on the new growth and ultimately purple streaks on the calyxes. The other one was slightly more branchy, more vigurous, a lighter green colour, and chocolate-smelling... which looks exactly like the one I'm growing right now. They both finished at week 7ish with amber trichs and yellowing leaves under sunlight and light dep. 10/10 would grow again. Also Dinafem top notch packaging

I attached a pic of the the blue kushes I had, the one of the left is the chocolate smelling one. The other one, the runt, was kinda neutral (overpowered?) but it had purple tints to it. The little 'uns are Purple Bud outdoors (case you're still interested @TheStickMan ) and the packaging for the seeds I got from Dinafem. have a cool Friday! 

EDIT: They look like that because I trained them along a fence, as you would grape vines, because of the unique way I get sunlight over here lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice Grape nice.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 18, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Not sure mate. It's an auto so from seed it's saying 50 - 60 days but who knows. How are your girls doing ?


She's looking good, going to change the Res tomorrow and the relative humidity is high so going to get rid of a lot of leaves to get it back down. I'll get some before and after pics and get em posted tomorrow.
How's the Swiss Misses coming on?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 18, 2015)

Flying mate. Put the Haze on mate just now as it had hatched big time, so hopefully she takes. Will get some pics also.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 18, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I'm not much of a smoker so I can't tell you specific details. But my sister would often smoke straight flowers in a joint (which we rarely do around here) and she enjoyed it.
> Otherwise it's a great plant to grow... very vigurous-looking outdoors and one of them showed purple-reddish stems and leaves especially on the new growth and ultimately purple streaks on the calyxes. The other one was slightly more branchy, more vigurous, a lighter green colour, and chocolate-smelling... which looks exactly like the one I'm growing right now. They both finished at week 7ish with amber trichs and yellowing leaves under sunlight and light dep. 10/10 would grow again. Also Dinafem top notch packaging
> 
> I attached a pic of the the blue kushes I had, the one of the left is the chocolate smelling one. The other one, the runt, was kinda neutral (overpowered?) but it had purple tints to it. The little 'uns are Purple Bud outdoors (case you're still interested @TheStickMan ) and the packaging for the seeds I got from Dinafem. have a cool Friday!
> ...


Not a big smoker myself, I will vape some now and then but just love cannabis, especially growing! They look amazing mate, don't think I will do them next grow because I wanna do a pure indica, but they are definitely on the list! I've got a Dinafem tin in the drawer, theyre pretty cool! I think they were Fruit Auto's, planted them outdoors but sadly got ate by pesky wabbits!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 18, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Flying mate. Put the Haze on mate just now as it had hatched big time, so hopefully she takes. Will get some pics also.


Good luck with the haze, I hate that wait!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 18, 2015)

Me too but I saw a cool video that shows you a cool way to get 100% success. So we'll see how it goes. I will no more in the morning


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 18, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/ledcflgrow.530064/


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 18, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/ledcflgrow.530064/


Seems like a long winded approach but still good! Especially if you're wanting to germ some older seeds! 
I've never failed to germinate a seed using the paper towel and plates method. But each to their own! I always use a jiffy plug aswell, which I think are a bit shit, but I prefer them to rockwool.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 19, 2015)

Totally agree mate. But I gave it a go this time as I lost 2 cheese on germination this time. Maybe I'm just shit.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 19, 2015)

Seems to be ok.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 19, 2015)

Your definitely not shit mate! Blame the seeds! And i bet you have germinated a lot more seeds than me, i've probably only done 15/20 so I suppose I have been lucky for them all to germ. I bought a single OG Kush seed that cost about 15quid so I might use the technique on that un!
And congratulations with the haze and good luck with it! The Swisses are looking good, how many times are you topping them?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 19, 2015)

Cheers mate. I would def recommend Bonza seeds. I've only topped once main reason being I'm only using 250w HPS so I don't want to bushy a plant. I want the light to penetrate. I'm now thinking of going 400w instead will need to decide. How are your girls doing? Are you topping at all


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 19, 2015)

Day 63
Week 2 Flower


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 19, 2015)

Gave her a bit of a trim aswell.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 19, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Cheers mate. I would def recommend Bonza seeds. I've only topped once main reason being I'm only using 250w HPS so I don't want to bushy a plant. I want the light to penetrate. I'm now thinking of going 400w instead will need to decide. How are your girls doing? Are you topping at all


Could you send me a link to the Bonza seeds you used, getting a few results from google?
I've topped her twice. I'm wanting to try a couple of different techniques but I think the way forward for me is a bigger tent, a one metre scrog screen and the 4 way LST technique. I'm going to see what the results are like of this grow, I'm wanting more denser buds this time. But if I can't achieve it under a 250 I will probably upgrade to a 400, I've got a 600w dimmable ballast anyway.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 19, 2015)

www.bonzaseeds.com


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow. That's awesome stick. Love it. Looks like she's on the saliva side of things but looking awesome mate. You must be stoked?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks mate, yeah I'm pretty happy with her! A bit taller than what I wanted, maybe I should have kept her under the metal halide another week? I really wanted an indica dominant strain, think I'm going to go with Aurora Indica on the next grow.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 19, 2015)

Wouldn't worry too much she's fine


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 19, 2015)

Oh she's more than fine lol hopefully get another great yield, I'd love to get 1g per watt. Was close last time. I think i'll yield less this time though but the quality will be better. Fingers crossed!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 20, 2015)

Anyone had any experience in using Terpinator? Is it as good as it says or is it a load of bollocks?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Never heard of it Mr Stick. PS lost the Haze today. Fuckn pissed


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 20, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Never heard of it Mr Stick. PS lost the Haze today. Fuckn pissed


Oh shit mate! Sorry for your loss! What happened?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 21, 2015)

Just didn't take. Need to try a new method


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 21, 2015)

Bad luck mate, better luck next time


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 21, 2015)

How's the Swiss Misses doing Matty and are you germing owt else?

Its like a ghost town in here now! Where has everyone gone?!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 21, 2015)

I know mate. Think it's just you and me mate. Doing ok I guess. Have ordered up some cal mag as I have a deficancy there. I have also ordered up a root promoter as well. I used some years ago when I grew and it helped heaps, but other than that all good. Don't think I'll germ any more until I finish this lot. Going to turn light mid next onto


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 21, 2015)

Oops typo. Onto 12/12


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 22, 2015)

Can't wait to see them flowering mate, get some pics up. I was having problems with roots last time, they were taking forever to show, explained problem to the lad who runs the grow shop, and he gave me some Clonex foliar spray, which I thought was odd. But it works wonders. I'm going to try the Katana Roots next time aswell. My root system in the oxy pot is brilliant, looks great.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 22, 2015)

My growth has slowed a bit mate. Think it's a mixture of cal and mag plus a shit ph. I have all I need coming this week, but I want it to turn up tomorrow so I can start. A issued off I didn't think of this at the start. Wouldn't know I've been growing for 15 years. Grrrr.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 22, 2015)

I suppose after 15 years you are pretty set in your ways but have you ever considered doing hydro? I once grew autos in soil and didn't enjoy it, i'm a really busy person with work so didn't have the time to be piss arsing about with them. I love doing hydro though. My mate used to do NFT and said it was a ballache, but DWC is quality. It 's so easy to control things


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Would have to research but yes I could look at it for sure


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Ok so all my additives came today. I mixed up 2mls of Shogun root enhancer, 2mls cal mag, and 2mls nutes. Got my ph down to 6.5 which is perfect and watered. Now the wait begins to so the results.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 24, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Ok so all my additives came today. I mixed up 2mls of Shogun root enhancer, 2mls cal mag, and 2mls nutes. Got my ph down to 6.5 which is perfect and watered. Now the wait begins to so the results.


Keep us updated mate! I'm using Shogun aswell, I'm really happy with them. 
My R/H has been ridiculous, in the 90's. So i've pulled loads of leaves, thinned the canopy out and got it down to 65%. Its still high but I've got plenty of air movement.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 24, 2015)

New photos Saturday.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 24, 2015)

The plant smells like proper fruity Draw, my fingers were so sticky after aswell.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Go work mate. Cannot wait to see the progress. What do you think of shogun?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 25, 2015)

I really like them mate, had no problems whatsoever . When I've run out I think i'll try summat else though just to see what other products are like. How are you finding them?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Feed it last nite and have already seen a difference slightly I will say this afternoon. Plants pointing up again so happy enough. Have just purchased big bud and bud candy ready for flowering.... Not long now


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Where's your pics???


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2015)

New pics inabit mate. Where've you got the big bud and bud candy from?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 26, 2015)

Just off eBay wasn't dear either £12 and £17 respectively for 250mls each bottle


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2015)

That's not bad. Might have to invest, would prefer to pay cash in a shop though!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2015)

I've found a shop that does big bud, but not bud candy.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2015)

DAY 70. WEEK 3 FLOWER.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 26, 2015)

Really nice looking stickman. Bet you can't wait to harvest. Big bud and bud candy arrived today. 2 weeks approx until I join you on 12/12.
What weight dried are you expecting?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2015)

Cheers mate, hoping for at least 5 dry. I got 7.5 last time with Trainwreck. Is it a bit late for me to be using bud candy? I want some to really bring out the smell and flavour. Seen some on Amazon for similar price.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2015)

Just been reading about it and it says use from week 1 till week 6. Not sure if it's worth getting now, might see how this turns out and use some on the next grow.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 26, 2015)

that is freakin impressive for week 3!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2015)

Yeah I'm really pleased with how she looks, it is meant to be a 6-8 week strain. But I bet she's ready at 9-10. See how she goes.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 26, 2015)

Sure give it a go next go. Picked up my light today so I know have everything now to flower. I went for a 400w digital ballest.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 26, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah I'm really pleased with how she looks, it is meant to be a 6-8 week strain. But I bet she's ready at 9-10. See how she goes.


I'll wager you that she finishes before the 8th week (day 64 or 12/12)


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 26, 2015)

How's you girls going grape?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Sure give it a go next go. Picked up my light today so I know have everything now to flower. I went for a 400w digital ballest.


Mint, can't wait to see they turn out. Mines digital aswell so could stick a 400 or a 600 in. The tent is too small though, would get massive heat problems. New bigger tent next time using scrog so if the buds are solid, I'll just stick with 250w. If not, I'll go upto 400.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I'll wager you that she finishes before the 8th week (day 64 or 12/12)


Well day 63 will be 9 weeks. So thats what I'm aiming for but before that will be a bonus. It's actually been on 12/12 for around 4 weeks now but the pistils only showed 2 weeks ago, so thats what I as class the first week of flower.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 26, 2015)

Stick your girl is class mate,can't wait to see them fully finished. Can't wait until my girls start growing tits. 2 weeks and counting


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Stick your girl is class mate,can't wait to see them fully finished. Can't wait until my girls start growing tits. 2 weeks and counting


Hahaha cheers mate, how long they been vegging for now?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 26, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Well day 63 will be 9 weeks. So thats what I'm aiming for but before that will be a bonus. It's actually been on 12/12 for around 4 weeks now but the pistils only showed 2 weeks ago, so thats what I as class the first week of flower.


lol right. my bad. So yeah I'll bet you she finishes by week 9 overall. I usually count since I switch to 12/12


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 26, 2015)

2 months just under, but I did have some issues as you know. Getting back on track now slowly but surely. It's amazing when you do things properly how they have turned around. Don't know what I was thinking not testing PH etc so it's set me back.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> lol right. my bad. So yeah I'll bet you she finishes by week 9 overall. I usually count since I switch to 12/12


Ideally I wanted the preflowers there before I switched to 12/12, but because of the size I had to force her to. The Trainwreck I grew last time took 3 weeks after the flip before it even showed a pistil. So I think it was under 12/12 for 12 weeks.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> 2 months just under, but I did have some issues as you know. Getting back on track now slowly but surely. It's amazing when you do things properly how they have turned around. Don't know what I was thinking not testing PH etc so it's set me back.


Get there in the end mate! They'll be stinking loft out before you know it!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 26, 2015)

Yep I will and this strain sticks big time


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2015)

You're a brave man Matty! I don't think I'd dare do owt as smelly! Maybe one day!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 26, 2015)

Brave or stupid. I live in a remote part of Northern Ireland right out overlooking the Irish Sea. No one would ever smell here mate


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 26, 2015)

Can't wait to do the next lot


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2015)

Sounds great, i'd love to live somewhere like that one day, nice and quiet! What you planning on doing next time?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm doing a haze auto, chocolate skunk auto and a purple maroc plus one other not decided yet. Time to sca


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 27, 2015)

What are you doing next? Are you going to do a couple of strains?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 27, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Ideally I wanted the preflowers there before I switched to 12/12, but because of the size I had to force her to. The Trainwreck I grew last time took 3 weeks after the flip before it even showed a pistil. So I think it was under 12/12 for 12 weeks.


That's interesting. I've never seen pistils on a vegging plant. I usually look for alternate node branching before the switch and I get first pistils in about 10 days from switching to 12/12. but then again these are just bonsais


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 27, 2015)

I think he means when the plant starts to show its sex


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> I'm doing a haze auto, chocolate skunk auto and a purple maroc plus one other not decided yet. Time to sca


Are you starting them all off same time, finishing the autos and then flowering the Purple Maroc? I'm interested to see that Purple Maroc indoors, always wanted to grow it. 
I'm just going to be doing the one plant again, just got one DWC bucket. Decided on doing the OG Kush seed that I've got in the drawer. 
I could do a couple of autos though when I've got the bigger tent I suppose.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 27, 2015)

One more q: I've built a cab about the same size as yours do you reckon 4 plants could finish in there? (75cmx75cm was it?)


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> That's interesting. I've never seen pistils on a vegging plant. I usually look for alternate node branching before the switch and I get first pistils in about 10 days from switching to 12/12. but then again these are just bonsais


Yeah mate I mean when the plant shows sex, the first pistils you see. I've read that it usually takes about 40 to 55 days from seed to show.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> One more q: I've built a cab about the same size as yours do you reckon 4 plants could finish in there? (75cmx75cm was it?)


Yeah thats same size pal, I grew 6 autos in it before, 3 were in really little pots though. So yeah could definitely get 4 in if trained and kept small. You planning on autos or photos?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 27, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah thats same size pal, I grew 6 autos in it before, 3 were in really little pots though. So yeah could definitely get 4 in if trained and kept small. You planning on autos or photos?


photos. I'm thinking two Dinafem Power Kushes (I've been looking for master kush but it's all the same thing) and two either Dinafem Blue Hash or Mendocino Purple Kush from Medical seeds (I love talking strains). Do you have any pics of that grow?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2015)

If theyre short plants and you train them then I cant see why not. Also wanting to do the Master Kush and the Blue Hash. Not heard of the Mendocino Purple Kush, I'll check it out. 
And no mate I haven't got any pics of that grow it was a couple of years ago, I think there maybe one pic of the red poison on an old ipod somewhere, but I know I deleted the rest. It was the crappy LED grow I told you about lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeah stick I'll do em all together and then go 12/12 on the purple maroc. I wonder if I could go 12/12 on autos?? I'm told that the maroc owners really early anyway


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 27, 2015)

Typo. I'm meant maroc flowers really early


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 27, 2015)

Have a look http://www.seedsman.com/en/mendocino-purple-kush-feminised-seeds


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeah I think it is a semi-autoflowering strain, not quite sure what that means though, I'll look into it! I did my autos on 12/12 under a 200w LED. They did alright but all the conditions were shit and I didnt really know what I was doing.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 27, 2015)

I may give it a crack. It's all about trying new things. Need to order 2 or so more seeds. Thinking pineapple chunk?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Have a look http://www.seedsman.com/en/mendocino-purple-kush-feminised-seeds


Sounds good. I'm also interested in Cateract Kush. LA Confidential x OG Kush. I'd love to do some of Soma's stuff aswell, but the seeds are usually pricey.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 27, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Sounds good. I'm also interested in Cateract Kush. LA Confidential x OG Kush. I'd love to do some of Soma's stuff aswell, but the seeds are usually pricey.


Indeed they are. I just pulled the trigger on a 3 pack of these and a three back of the Power Kush. Should be here in a couple of days. You guys seems to be able to procure some pretty exotic strains


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> I may give it a crack. It's all about trying new things. Need to order 2 or so more seeds. Thinking pineapple chunk?


Yeah it looks nice, I've smelt an auto Pineapple Chunk that was only a few weeks old and not yet flowering and it stunk! Wanna do something really orangey as well.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Indeed they are. I just pulled the trigger on a 3 pack of these and a three back of the Power Kush. Should be here in a couple of days. You guys seems to be able to procure some pretty exotic strains


When you starting them?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2015)

I've got loads of seeds to play with at home, White Widow, The Widow, Arjans Haze #3, Easy Kush, OG Kush, Power Africa
And got some Autoflower seeds, Red Poison, Auto Lemon, Critical Auto, Pink Salad, Auto MiniGun
Probably more, thats just what I can think of lol


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 27, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> When you starting them?


As soon as I get them. And I'm building a little veg tent where the COBs will reside... also that'll be my summer grow tent if I don't move


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> As soon as I get them. And I'm building a little veg tent where the COBs will reside... also that'll be my summer grow tent if I don't move


Sounds good to me mate, get some pics up an lets have a look! Whats COB's stand for? Confused lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 27, 2015)

Jesus Christ. You do have a lot. I'll start them when I finish these stinky bitches. Only have 1 grow room at the moment. 

Grape where are you located? UK OR USA? You can get good strains from Bonza seeds


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 27, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Sounds good to me mate, get some pics up an lets have a look! Whats COB's stand for? Confused lol


COB stands for Chip On Board (LEDs). They are a great indoor plant growing lighting option because they offer great efficiency and great colour rendering, which means you run them through veg and flower with stellar yields and potency cause they combine all colours of the spectrum. I have two Bridgelux Vero 18 4000K 80 CRI and I run them with Meanwell 1400mA constant current drivers. They illuminate 120 degrees so there's no loss in reflection either. Just two of em isn't gonna cut it for finishing two plants (one at a time at best). The only problem is they are really hard to come by in my part of the world and these two is all I could find without bulk ordering 40 or so pieces. but one day 
here's a pic of em mounted on CPU heatsinks




mattyblade1 said:


> Jesus Christ. You do have a lot. I'll start them when I finish these stinky bitches. Only have 1 grow room at the moment.
> 
> Grape where are you located? UK OR USA? You can get good strains from Bonza seeds


I live in neither lol. I get my seeds from a retailer but they don't stack too many varieties... just regular Dutch/Spanish seedbanks and most recently Medical Seeds (which is Canadian I believe but I've noticed their presence in Spain as well) and DNA genetics


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice looking girls. How long have they been in flower?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 27, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Nice looking girls. How long have they been in flower?


3 weeks today


----------



## Path of Light (Sep 27, 2015)

nice grow stickman ur doing a nice job for ur setup,like to see the dry weight when its done.keep up the good work.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> COB stands for Chip On Board (LEDs). They are a great indoor plant growing lighting option because they offer great efficiency and great colour rendering, which means you run them through veg and flower with stellar yields and potency cause they combine all colours of the spectrum. I have two Bridgelux Vero 18 4000K 80 CRI and I run them with Meanwell 1400mA constant current drivers. They illuminate 120 degrees so there's no loss in reflection either. Just two of em isn't gonna cut it for finishing two plants (one at a time at best). The only problem is they are really hard to come by in my part of the world and these two is all I could find without bulk ordering 40 or so pieces. but one day
> here's a pic of em mounted on CPU heatsinks
> View attachment 3509042
> 
> ...


Great info, you definitely know your stuff! And the girls look great under them! My LED unit is probably just some Chinese shite. 
I'm intrigued now as to where you live! I always presumed you was from the US!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2015)

Path of Light said:


> nice grow stickman ur doing a nice job for ur setup,like to see the dry weight when its done.keep up the good work.


Welcome and thank you for the kind words! Come back anytime, new photo updates every Saturday.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 27, 2015)

I also presumed the USA not sure


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Pre-flowers started showing on the Swiss Cheese today. Good times. Think I'll change to 12/12 very shortly


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 28, 2015)

Great news! How old are they now?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 28, 2015)

2 months mate.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Really growing well now too. New veg happening daily.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 28, 2015)

How often are you watering stick?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice get some photos up mate. It's Deep Water Culture so I change the reservoir every Saturday. And then top up with dechlorinated water Ph'd at 5.8. I try to top up and keep the nutrients balanced aswell according to the EC/CF of the water, but don't always have the time.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 28, 2015)

Topping up about 2 litres a day at the mo.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 28, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice get some photos up mate. It's Deep Water Culture so I change the reservoir every Saturday. And then top up with dechlorinated water Ph'd at 5.8. I try to top up and keep the nutrients balanced aswell according to the EC/CF of the water, but don't always have the time.


How does one deal with power outage while running DWC?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 29, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Sorry mate, forgot to reply to the power outage question.
> I was worried about this myself. But I have read that the plant should be ok for 24 hours! I think it is dependant on the size of the plant and the roots though. Not had a power cut since i've grown (not that I know of) . And in the past power cuts here have only lasted a couple of hours at the most so all should be fine.
> Thinking of going DWC yourself? I'd highly recommend it.


@grapefruitmarmalade


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 29, 2015)

Update on the Swiss Cheese grow


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 29, 2015)

Looking good Matty, when you putting them in flower?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 29, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> @grapefruitmarmalade


YES! I'm impressed with the DWC rate of growth. But for now the simplicity of the hempy buckets will do. I might try them when I move house some time time at the beginning of next year


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 29, 2015)

2 weeks I recon. Or maybe the end of next week. Just want as much growth as possible before I switch. I know when they go to 12/12 there will be a huge growth spurt, so maybe switch sooner rather than later


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 30, 2015)

Never really knew what Hempy was before but just been looking it up and like the look of it! Thinking of doing some autos in some next grow so might have a few questions for you lads in future.
@mattyblade1 @grapefruitmarmalade


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 30, 2015)

Here to help if I can


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 30, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Here to help if I can


Nice one mate, gonna get a few ideas together. It is all time dependant and would maybe need to change some things but still work it around my main one plant DWC.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 30, 2015)

Is the Hempy really that simple then? Could I fuck off for a few days and they'd still be fine? How often are you watering yours Matty and Grape?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm watering once every 3 or 4 days mate. I actually add more soil rather than perlite/ vermiculite so it holds more water and I don't have to water as much. But this is not what I should be doing. I should have done it the other way around. Next time I will do this so the root system get more air


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 30, 2015)

Excuse my stupidity but what is DWC?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 30, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Excuse my stupidity but what is DWC?


Not stupidity at all mate. I didn't have a clue what Hempy was! 
DWC stands for Deep Water Culture. It's an hydroponic system. Ive got one bucket, its probably a 20 litre bucket. But it always takes 15 litres to fill. Instead of the perlite/vermiculite mix you have water. Water is the growing medium. 
The water is oxygenated by an air pump like you would find in a fish tank. I'll get some photos up mate to better describe what I'm trying to say lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 30, 2015)

You have just told me perfectly. Mate your in a different space to where I am. Fair play too you.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 30, 2015)

Right, this was taken from day 21 from seed. That net pot is full of pebbles. The roots are suspended in the nutrient solution which is constantly being pumped with oxygen. Most common way is by using a an air stone that you'd commonly find in fish tanks.
I'll take some photos on Saturday pal of the root zone. It is unbelievable how fast the roots grow in this system.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 30, 2015)

Just looking back through the notes, one little root had just poked through the bottom of the net pot about 5mm 7 days before this photo. Just goes to show how quickly the roots grow. i wish I'd kept a photo log now of them. I'll take a pic tomorrow to show you what they look like now.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice healthy root system there


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 30, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Is the Hempy really that simple then? Could I fuck off for a few days and they'd still be fine? How often are you watering yours Matty and Grape?


Just water with your nute solution and that's it. I water mine every other day or every third day but you can probably get away with not watering for 4-5 days depending on the size of the container. I find some plants are thirstier than others. At "night" is when they drink most of the water but I'm sure you know that. Water everyday if it's full on heat outdoors <-- bit of a burden really. I ph with a colour-coded meter so I guess you don't need to be THAT accurate about the ph either. The vermiculite has some ph-altering properties so it's not 100% inert medium. But you can run all perlite or, sometimes, I like to add in rockwool croutons with the perlite. However, note that rockwool is not biodegradable if you care about that sort of thing. There's this one dude who runs 100% rockwool hempy buckets... it's amazing 

@mattyblade1 it's common practice with hempy buckets to soil cap the medium. It'll spread out the water when you feed and prevent light from going in. Sometimes on vigorous plants the roots will grow up and dry off so it's worth keeping in mind. it'll maximize the efficiency of your container. Me I run 4.5L containers with very small plants so I don't feel it's necessary for me but I've had roots grow upwards once and I wished I had capped.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 1, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Just water with your nute solution and that's it. I water mine every other day or every third day but you can probably get away with not watering for 4-5 days depending on the size of the container. I find some plants are thirstier than others. At "night" is when they drink most of the water but I'm sure you know that. Water everyday if it's full on heat outdoors <-- bit of a burden really. I ph with a colour-coded meter so I guess you don't need to be THAT accurate about the ph either. The vermiculite has some ph-altering properties so it's not 100% inert medium. But you can run all perlite or, sometimes, I like to add in rockwool croutons with the perlite. However, note that rockwool is not biodegradable if you care about that sort of thing. There's this one dude who runs 100% rockwool hempy buckets... it's amazing
> 
> @mattyblade1 it's common practice with hempy buckets to soil cap the medium. It'll spread out the water when you feed and prevent light from going in. Sometimes on vigorous plants the roots will grow up and dry off so it's worth keeping in mind. it'll maximize the efficiency of your container. Me I run 4.5L containers with very small plants so I don't feel it's necessary for me but I've had roots grow upwards once and I wished I had capped.


I like the sound of using all perlite, because I hear you can wash it and reuse it? Can't be arsed with throwing out dirt and buying more and all that lot, would like to keep it dead simple, I'd alwo like to use some pots around the similar size, 4.5l. I think they'd be ideal just for a few autos in the corners of the tent. Gonna have a look for the 100% rockwool aswell sounds great!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for the advice Grape it sounds good. Nice roots there stick. I've grown in 100% perlite before wth excellent results. The only downside for me was continued watering as the water runs straight through the pot. This now why I use 30% soil wth vermiculite mixed in. I will say that the results I got though we're as good as anything I've done before.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 1, 2015)

Cheers Matty if I do it I think i'll mix some vermiculite in then as I don't want to be watering often.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Got the 400w wired up today ready for flower. Going to feed tonight with last veg nutes then put the new light in tomorrow for a couple of days so the girls get used to it, then flip to 12/12. Can't wait any longer.wooo hooo


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 2, 2015)

Haha Bet ya can't wait Matty! I can't wait to see em booming!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Your A legend


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 3, 2015)

Last pic before flowering


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 3, 2015)

DAY 77. WEEK 4 FLOWER.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 3, 2015)

that is a monster


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 3, 2015)

That is some plant stick, she's looking awesome mate. How's the smell?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 3, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> That is some plant stick, she's looking awesome mate. How's the smell?


Cheers pal, I'm really happy with her. She doesn't stink at all, nice smell up close, and when I've touched the buds she's proper sticky and got a really nice hashy smell with a bit of fruit mixed in. More of a berry smell than citrus. Can't wait till she's done, just hope she dries nice and slow. The trainwreck I did dried in 3 days, and it was too dry, no smell to it, and the cure didnt bring it back. Going to hang the plant up whole this time to slow down the process. How do you dry yours?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 5, 2015)

Just removed a carrier bag full of fan leaves to get some light to the lower bud sites, improve air flow and drop the relative humidity.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 5, 2015)

May seem a bit brutal, but it should do her good. What do you guys think?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 5, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> May seem a bit brutal, but it should do her good. What do you guys think?


not a big advocate of removing leaves over here


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 5, 2015)

Lets see how she does, we might learn something or I might have dropped a bollock 
Before the canopy was proper thick and no light was getting underneith, light is now reaching all bud sites. I'll get some pics on of some sites and take more in a few days and do a side by side comparison see if it makes a difference!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 5, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Lets see how she does, we might learn something or I might have dropped a bollock
> Before the canopy was proper thick and no light was getting underneith, light is now reaching all bud sites. I'll get some pics on of some sites and take more in a few days and do a side by side comparison see if it makes a difference!


Sounds good!
keep in mind, though, that it's the leaves that need light not the buds


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 5, 2015)

Aye, still plenty of leaves on her. Better light distribution now though!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Look really good mate she looks fine as. You must be proud. I do tend to agree with Grape I wouldn't normally take off fan leaves. I do take lower discoloured leaves off though. He's correct in saying it's the leaves that require the light mostly but I do understand why you did it. She'll be fine though. Nice pics looking forward to seeing more as she grows fully. Well done.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 5, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers pal, I'm really happy with her. She doesn't stink at all, nice smell up close, and when I've touched the buds she's proper sticky and got a really nice hashy smell with a bit of fruit mixed in. More of a berry smell than citrus. Can't wait till she's done, just hope she dries nice and slow. The trainwreck I did dried in 3 days, and it was too dry, no smell to it, and the cure didnt bring it back. Going to hang the plant up whole this time to slow down the process. How do you dry yours?


I normally hang mine in branches at the top of the grow room with a fan on them on the lowest setting. Normally takes about a week and then I burp them for 2 or so weeks. This method has worked for me every time without fail


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 5, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Look really good mate she looks fine as. You must be proud. I do tend to agree with Grape I wouldn't normally take off fan leaves. I do take lower discoloured leaves off though. He's correct in saying it's the leaves that require the light mostly but I do understand why you did it. She'll be fine though. Nice pics looking forward to seeing more as she grows fully. Well done.


I've seen many arguments for and against defoliation and I've got to say I'm all for it especially with the way I grow, I don't think it would suit every grow style. But for such a bushy plant like mine, I think its going to work well! And thanks mate.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 5, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> I normally hang mine in branches at the top of the grow room with a fan on them on the lowest setting. Normally takes about a week and then I burp them for 2 or so weeks. This method has worked for me every time without fail


This is what I did last time but I had the 4inch extractor/carbon air filter on aswell. So I think this dried it out too quick, just going to stick with the little fan next time and try and dry it out slow as possible.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 5, 2015)

I might not be able to get on for the next few days lads, don't worry I'm not abandoning ya! And the photo updates won't be Saturday this week they will have to be on Sunday!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 5, 2015)

No worries mate thanks for letting me know. Stay in touch


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 5, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> No worries mate thanks for letting me know. Stay in touch


Will do mate, just having trouble with internet so using the phones 4g and its nearly run out! And working away while Sunday.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 5, 2015)

Interesting read on defoliation for anyone interested, I really think it will benefit me.
http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-defoliation-tutorial


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Mate if it works for you do it. There is no right or wrong. Go for it I say


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 5, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate if it works for you do it. There is no right or wrong. Go for it I say


Cheers Matty, you're a good 'un! Lets hope we see a difference when I get back Sunday...


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm sure there will be. You know your stuff mate. We can all help each other. That's what life's about. Enjoy your time off. Speak soon.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 5, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Interesting read on defoliation for anyone interested, I really think it will benefit me.
> http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-defoliation-tutorial


that article is full of crap if you ask me. Whoever wrote that ought to have a car battery clamped to their testies/labia


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 6, 2015)

@TheStickMan when you get back I'll hopefully be able to prove to you what a great bud structure the Blue Kush has.  Also check out Brainstorm by Dutch Passion (Northern Lights #5 x Haze). It looks very promising and very cheap! I figured you might wanna look into it because it's also low thc just like strawberry cough. Also Ortega by the same company: 100% Indica


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 7, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> that article is full of crap if you ask me. Whoever wrote that ought to have a car battery clamped to their testies/labia


Haha! I like your style!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 7, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> @TheStickMan when you get back I'll hopefully be able to prove to you what a great bud structure the Blue Kush has.  Also check out Brainstorm by Dutch Passion (Northern Lights #5 x Haze). It looks very promising and very cheap! I figured you might wanna look into it because it's also low thc just like strawberry cough. Also Ortega by the same company: 100% Indica


I will have a look mate, thanks! And can't wait to see the girls, managed to get a bit of internet so thought I'd pop in .


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 8, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate if it works for you do it. There is no right or wrong. Go for it I say


Learn something new all the time mate. Made some mistakes last time, put them right this time. Not made many mistakes this time,if any, to learn from........ Yet!
And next time I'm going to try a different technique so will learn a lot more! Share the knowledge


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 9, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Learn something new all the time mate. Made some mistakes last time, put them right this time. Not made many mistakes this time,if any, to learn from........ Yet!
> And next time I'm going to try a different technique so will learn a lot more! Share the knowledge


Totally agree look at me this time. This was my 1st grow for nearly 5 years and I totally forgot about PH reading. What a knob face I am


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 9, 2015)

@TheStickMan when can we see some pics of the olde beast?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> @TheStickMan when can we see some pics of the olde beast?


Back home Sunday mate so will get some up then!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 10, 2015)

Back home a day early, but will still update tomorrow when I change the res.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 10, 2015)

Got these in the post!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 10, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Got these in the post! View attachment 3518390 View attachment 3518391


nice


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice Stick nice. When you sprouting them?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Are they fem seeds? Are they autos?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 10, 2015)

They're feminised photoperiod seeds mate. Will probably start one off when this girls in her final week. Start it under the T5 in my seedling box. 2 weeks under the T5 and then into the tent under metal halide for 4 weeks veg.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 10, 2015)

Ordered from Dinafem website. Sent in a big envelope with 2 nice catalogues, one with their Autoflower strains and one with normal strains. Sent a few stickers aswell, don't think I'll be sticking them in the window or on the bumper of my car though! Got a free Dinachem seed aswell. 
All in all, a nice little package.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 10, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> They're feminised photoperiod seeds mate. Will probably start one off when this girls in her final week. Start it under the T5 in my seedling box. 2 weeks under the T5 and then into the tent under metal halide for 4 weeks veg.


4 weeks veg in a DWC bucket? sounds like another monster is abrewin'


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 10, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> 4 weeks veg in a DWC bucket? sounds like another monster is abrewin'


Haha yep, 6 weeks from seed and then flip. If i was growing in this tent again I might cut the time down a bit, but seen as I'm getting a bigger tent and SCROG'in I might aswell carry on with the long veg. Might have to get a better exhaust fan and carbon filter though as the Golden Lemons is meant to stink from what I've been reading. It's a pretty new strain and I haven't found any grow journals on it yet, so hopefully I'm the first to do one and can help people decide if they want to grow it or not. I'm proper excited about it , looks quality!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 10, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha yep, 6 weeks from seed and then flip. If i was growing in this tent again I might cut the time down a bit, but seen as I'm getting a bigger tent and SCROG'in I might aswell carry on with the long veg. Might have to get a better exhaust fan and carbon filter though as the Golden Lemons is meant to stink from what I've been reading. It's a pretty new strain and I haven't found any grow journals on it yet, so hopefully I'm the first to do one and can help people decide if they want to grow it or not. I'm proper excited about it , looks quality!


Nice! You should start a new thread on it though... just to let people know. Btw, a few days ago I've read on this website that proximity to hps bulb will intensify the lemon terpenes, whilst further away and use of a MH bulb during flower will bring out the berry scents. This was a quote from DJ Short, I believe, so don't call me out on it lol. Just a thought cause I know you run the super spreader so it might work better without it


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 10, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Nice! You should start a new thread on it though... just to let people know. Btw, a few days ago I've read on this website that proximity to hps bulb will intensify the lemon terpenes, whilst further away and use of a MH bulb during flower will bring out the berry scents. This was a quote from DJ Short, I believe, so don't call me out on it lol. Just a thought cause I know you run the super spreader so it might work better without it


Nice bit of information, i'll have a look into that, cheers! Theres a product on the market called Sweets Citrus and Sweets berries. Which is meant to bring out those particular terpenes, need to do a bit more research into it though, see if its any good or just a load of bollocks.
I will be starting a new thread for the Golden Lemons and for any future strains. I'm tempted to do a thread of this grow aswell, just one photo from each week one after another to show the rate of growth? Think it would be quite interesting.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 10, 2015)

Bit quiet? Nobody knocking about tonight?!!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 10, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice bit of information, i'll have a look into that, cheers! Theres a product on the market called Sweets Citrus and Sweets berries. Which is meant to bring out those particular terpenes, need to do a bit more research into it though, see if its any good or just a load of bollocks.
> I will be starting a new thread for the Golden Lemons and for any future strains. I'm tempted to do a thread of this grow aswell, just one photo from each week one after another to show the rate of growth? Think it would be quite interesting.


I'm leaning towards the bollocks side, mate. Nutes are just raw materials readily available for the plant to use for metabolism. Genetics and environment are the ones that have an effect on the cannabinoids. 
Oh yes definitely start a thread with pics from every week. That's a great idea. Brevity is the soul of wit, my friend!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I'm leaning towards the bollocks side, mate. Nutes are just raw materials readily available for the plant to use for metabolism. Genetics and environment are the ones that have an effect on the cannabinoids.
> Oh yes definitely start a thread with pics from every week. That's a great idea. Brevity is the soul of wit, my friend!


I am myself mate, although reading up on it there seems to be a lot of love for it. Same with the Bud Candy, everybody raves about it and says it works wonders. Do you use it?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 11, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I am myself mate, although reading up on it there seems to be a lot of love for it. Same with the Bud Candy, everybody raves about it and says it works wonders. Do you use it?


that's funny cause I see a lot of people here hating on the garbage that big nute companies sell. I'm also against flushing (see no point in it especially in hydro) so I guess I'm just on the other side of the spectrum lol. I use General Hydroponics 3 part nutriets: Flora Micro Flora Gro and FloraBloom and I follow the schedule they provide


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Sounds good about a new thread Stick. I will follow it for sure. Bud Candy ah??? Jury is still out on this product for me. I have used it twice now in the last 2 waters and I have noticed nothing as yet. I suppose you will be able to tell once flowering has finished and it's smoke time. To me Bud Candy looks like auger water. It's clear like water and has a sugary smell to it. Weird. Anyway we'll see. Any pics today gents?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 11, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Bit quiet? Nobody knocking about tonight?!!


Sorry was in bed early. To many beers after the rugby World Cup


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Sounds good about a new thread Stick. I will follow it for sure. Bud Candy ah??? Jury is still out on this product for me. I have used it twice now in the last 2 waters and I have noticed nothing as yet. I suppose you will be able to tell once flowering has finished and it's smoke time. To me Bud Candy looks like auger water. It's clear like water and has a sugary smell to it. Weird. Anyway we'll see. Any pics today gents?


Keep us updated mate, let us know if it does anything! A guy posted ages ago that he swears by it and it has increased the quality of taste and smell loads. Also read that it makes different strains smell and taste the same?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> that's funny cause I see a lot of people here hating on the garbage that big nute companies sell. I'm also against flushing (see no point in it especially in hydro) so I guess I'm just on the other side of the spectrum lol. I use General Hydroponics 3 part nutriets: Flora Micro Flora Gro and FloraBloom and I follow the schedule they provide


Don't get me wrong it had some bad reviews aswell lol 
I'm also considering not flushing this time. The nutes I use have a product called Dragon Force, you use it alone for the last week before flush, but I think I'll use it all way to the end maybe on quarter or half strength in the last week.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Sorry was in bed early. To many beers after the rugby World Cup


Can't fault you, had a good few myself!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2015)

Doing an update probably in the next hour or so, she wakes up in about 5 minutes, so going to change the res and get some pics of her.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 11, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Doing an update probably in the next hour or so, she wakes up in about 5 minutes, so going to change the res and get some pics of her.


Good stuff mate. In a way I hate the flower stage cause I have to go all day without seeing them. Mine sleep all day and wake at 8pm


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2015)

DAY 85. WEEK 5 FLOWER.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Fuckn nice man. Looking good I must say. Would love to have a smoke of that stuff. Does it smell ? Looks as though it does.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2015)

Cheers mate, I'm really happy with her. She's got a pretty subtle smell, can't really smell her until I stick my head in tent. Shes really hashy and sticky, fingers smell like youve just crumbled a bit of hash after touching the buds.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Good stuff mate. In a way I hate the flower stage cause I have to go all day without seeing them. Mine sleep all day and wake at 8pm


Might have lights on during the night next time, especially as we're coming upto the cold weather. Only ever grown in summer before.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Exactly why I have my light on at night. I also grow all year around so in summer I just don't use a heater as the room is warm enough in the day. At night the light keeps the room at a nice 27 in summer and in the middle of winter I may need to use the heater a little at nite and definitely in the day. I have a blow heater with athermostate so it keeps the room at a constant 25-27 in winter when the lights are off. It works well for me.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2015)

Sounds like the way to go mate.i don't grow in the loft, its in a bedroom so hopefully shouldn't need to use any heaters. Loving the cooler westher now though, the temperature in the tent is around 25 today.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Perfect temps. I've now mastered the temps in the roof. Sometimes though when it's snowing I do need to keep an eye on things. I have had my biggest yeild harvesting in Feb so it can be done


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2015)

A lot easier to get the temperature up than down. I'm going to get some ORCA film for the next grow aswell, this is said to reduce the temperature by a couple of degrees. Looking at my pics mate, whats your guess on yield? 
Hows the Swiss ladies doing?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Mate I recon 6 or 7 ounces dry, but it's hard for me to judge from only pics. Do you think I've under judged with 6 or 7??? Mine girls are doing really really well. Getting bigger everyday. No real signs of flowering yet but it's only 1 week exactly tomorrow. Do you think it should be showing more than pre-flowers ?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate I recon 6 or 7 ounces dry, but it's hard for me to judge from only pics. Do you think I've under judged with 6 or 7??? Mine girls are doing really really well. Getting bigger everyday. No real signs of flowering yet but it's only 1 week exactly tomorrow. Do you think it should be showing more than pre-flowers ?


No mate I thought around the same, maybe 5/6 but I'm a bit of a pessimist! 
And that sounds about right for me, the plants putting its energy into growth and probably will do for another week, then it will start putting energy into the buds. Two times I hate are the first two weeks after germination and the first two weeks after switching to flower, so frustrating!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 11, 2015)

You think exactly like me. That's the same for me. After germination it can be tricky indeed. And this time right now is annoying also. But I am seeing growth which is the main thing. I will try and get a pic or 2 tonight when the lights just go on. The HPS light makes taking pics hard


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> You think exactly like me. That's the same for me. After germination it can be tricky indeed. And this time right now is annoying also. But I am seeing growth which is the main thing. I will try and get a pic or 2 tonight when the lights just go on. The HPS light makes taking pics hard


Nice one Matty, look forward to seeing them! Yep the HPS is a twat for getting photos, I get mine as high up as it will go out of the way. The first set of photos earlier are just normal shot under the HPS. The second set are under the HPS but with the flash on. And the third set was when I took the plant out of the tent, so I took them in the dark with the flash on.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Good idea. Will move the light up and see how that looks


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 11, 2015)

You online tonight?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2015)

I won't be on right late mate, got work in the morning.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Me too. Girls wake up at 8. Will post a couple


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice one mate, if I'm not on tonight I will probably have time in the morning to have a gander!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 11, 2015)

The latest.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Sorry about the quality


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 11, 2015)

One more


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2015)

Looking good mate, they will appreciate the 400 in a week or so and start making fat smelly buds! Are you classing this as the first week of flower?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks mate. Yes Sir this is 1 week of 12/12 as of tomorrow


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2015)

Mine didn't preflower whilst about 2 weeks into 12/12. I don't see them as flowering until they show preflowers.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2015)

Where's Grape today?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Well there is pre-flowers all over them. I tried to capture that in the pics but with the 400 watt light and my shit iPhone camera it didn't show. I noticed last nite even the bottom branches have pre-flowers now so it shouldn't be to long before they take off. One thing that is defiantly apparent now is the smell. After being in the room checking the plants before bed I went downstairs and alli could smell on my clothes was Swiss Cheese.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 11, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Where's Grape today?


I spoke to him on his thread I think


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 11, 2015)

Over here. I was taking some pics of my plants. I can see you guys are doing quite good with yours. not so much over here


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Grape yours are fine mate. You now have a ph meter use half nutes till you get some growth again and they will be flying. What's the issues


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 12, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Grape yours are fine mate. You now have a ph meter use half nutes till you get some growth again and they will be flying. What's the issues


They are getting fat and ripening as we speak... ph is ok.... but there's this terrible ph burns on the leaves and purpling everywhereeeeeeee


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 12, 2015)

blue kush


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 12, 2015)

That's a mag issue mate. Cal mag will fix it in a couple of days


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 12, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> That's a mag issue mate. Cal mag will fix it in a couple of days


I'm already feeding Calcium and Magnesium as part of regular feeding. 2 or more weeks of erroneous ph-reading and imbalance have left those scars. Not too happy about that but what are you gonna do lol they haven't shed any leaves though... that's amazing. But anyways everything else is dandy... in fact one of the power kushes already has roots showing down the bottom of it's little cube


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 12, 2015)

Btw @mattyblade1 you were right a PH pen did make all the difference in the world. Great advice mate. I'm talking about bud development cause at this point they're sending all the energy to buds


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Glad to help. I did the same thing. Haven't grown for 4 or so years and then I started this grow and totally overlooked the ph meter. Results started to go down hill so I researched and got one. Results turned around in 2 or 3 days. I also bought cal mag which also helped


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 13, 2015)

Guys, I run magnetic ballast and I also use it to warm up a small room in the winter months. I can see this being applicable to the entire house with a larger grow. Props to whoever manages to sustain their heating and grow great plants and save lots of banknotes


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Is a magnetic ballest a digital ballest?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 13, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Is a magnetic ballest a digital ballest?


There's magnetic and then there's digital. They're completely different


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Ah ok. I just bought a digital one as they use less power or so they say. We'll see when the bill comes in. I had a magnetic last grow I did 4 years ago and it was noisy and ran hot. So I can see how you could use it to warm the room up


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 13, 2015)

I bought a Magnetic ballast, plugged it in and unplugged it straight away and took it back to shop the noisy bastard. Cost a lot more for the digital but noise is a big issue for me.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 13, 2015)

What pH do you lads water at in hempy?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 13, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I bought a Magnetic ballast, plugged it in and unplugged it straight away and took it back to shop the noisy bastard. Cost a lot more for the digital but noise is a big issue for me.


never had any noise coming from the ballast. that's odd.
ph is hydro ph. 5.5-6.2


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 13, 2015)

It buzzed like fuck. As noisy as oxygen pump. Oh right sound, I do mine at 5.8 and had no problems this grow. Last time I always did 5.5 and ended up with problems but was told 5.5 was the best pH?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 13, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> It buzzed like fuck. As noisy as oxygen pump. Oh right sound, I do mine at 5.8 and had no problems this grow. Last time I always did 5.5 and ended up with problems but was told 5.5 was the best pH?


I have two mag ballasts and none of them ever made a sound. Tbh I see no downsides to using magnetic ballasts

for DWC I imagine you ph to 5.5 and allow it to rise up to about 5.8-6. That way the plant has access to all nutrients


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 13, 2015)

I ph at 6.4-6.5 and as you know doing this in my soil grow has worked wonders. My mag ballest was noisy also


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 13, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> I ph at 6.4-6.5 and as you know doing this in my soil grow has worked wonders. My mag ballest was noisy also


I like the photo grape, nice one.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 13, 2015)

Shes loving 5.8 so will keep at that, if its not broke and all that! Must be lucky or really good ballasts Grape!!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 13, 2015)

This is the ballast I use

http://www.hydrofactory.com/en/magnetic-ballasts-class-1/435-ballast-150w-eti-duo-hpsmh-with-thermic-protection-123.html

it's compact and never steered me wrong. Very cheap as well. Soon I'll check if it'll spark a CMH bulb too


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 14, 2015)

Any ideas guys as to when you think she's ready for the chop?!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 14, 2015)

Send some pics over the weekend and we can take a look


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 15, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Any ideas guys as to when you think she's ready for the chop?!


Can't wait for the pics  do you have a microscope? what day of flowering are you at the moment?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Can't wait for the pics  do you have a microscope? what day of flowering are you at the moment?


Yep, they are all clear at the mo. And shes on day 40. Hoping to cut her down in 3 weeks. I'm on holiday next week, so will start the Golden Lemons seed when I come back.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 15, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Yep, they are all clear at the mo. And shes on day 40. Hoping to cut her down in 3 weeks. I'm on holiday next week, so will start the Golden Lemons seed when I come back.


3 weeks sounds about right. It could be faster though so be on the look out.
Cool I've been meaning to ask when you will start the Golden Lemons!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2015)

Aye, i'm gonna keep checking the trichs, want a few amber but not too much! Seen a couple of hash bomb journals, and one said that 63 days was the best time to chop. Saw a journal where he was using DWC liike me but with a 600w lamp, and yielded about 6 ounce of hash bomb, can't work that out myself! lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 15, 2015)

How are they looking now? Mine girls have really started to bloom. Pistols everywhere.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2015)

All trichomes are clear at the mo Matty, not seen much change since the weekend, but I am always looking at her so hard to see any changes! 
Great news mate, should start packing weight on soon then! You got any pics?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Will get a pic or 2 shortly when they wake mate


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice one matey looking forward to it!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Shit pic


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Got a video as well but it wouldn't load....shit me


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Any ideas on loading it up??


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2015)

Looking good mate! 
No mate haven't a clue how to upload vids, are you using iphone to do it?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2015)

Been trying to do it off iphone and ipad, no success!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Shit


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2015)

Just read about it, you've got to gay about posting the video to YouTube and then get the link from there. Fuck that.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2015)

Or some other outside sources like facebook or twitter. Might post the lovely video I've just took of my ganja plant onto my Facebook page with all my details on, sounds like a great idea!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 15, 2015)

You gotta upload it somewhere like youtube or dropbox or google drive and put the link here


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 16, 2015)

That is so shit. Yes I'll you tube it or Facebook it so everyone knows just what I do.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 16, 2015)

hey guys, hash bomb looks great,, i ran berry bomb, yielded better than northern lights and with a berry taste n smell. have hash bomb,medi bomb 2, and just planted a big bomb feminized seed..ive been growing with hps/mh for over 20 years and just recently purchaced a few 315 watt ceramic discharge lamps from boulder lamp..im doing a 3 run test pinning the cdl's against hps..just finished my first run, total of 630 watts,, 2 315 watt cdl's produced 800 grams 1.3 gpw,, had i known plants dont stretch as much under the cdl's i probably couldve yielded 900-1000 grams.. my next run will be under 3 315 watt cdl's total 945 watts, we are thinking i should yield 1,200 grams.. so 945 watts cdl is equivalent to 2 600 watt hps's, 1200 watts.. please check out my journal, next run should start next week, running th seeds bubble gum..my big bomb mom wont be ready to clone for a wile, she is 1 week into veg, i look forward to seeing what she can do...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/chemist77-315-watt-cdl-grow.880895/page-1


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 16, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> hey guys, hash bomb looks great,, i ran berry bomb, yielded better than northern lights and with a berry taste n smell. have hash bomb,medi bomb 2, and just planted a big bomb feminized seed..ive been growing with hps/mh for over 20 years and just recently purchaced a few 315 watt ceramic discharge lamps from boulder lamp..im doing a 3 run test pinning the cdl's against hps..just finished my first run, total of 630 watts,, 2 315 watt cdl's produced 800 grams 1.3 gpw,, had i known plants dont stretch as much under the cdl's i probably couldve yielded 900-1000 grams.. my next run will be under 3 315 watt cdl's total 945 watts, we are thinking i should yield 1,200 grams.. so 945 watts cdl is equivalent to 2 600 watt hps's, 1200 watts.. please check out my journal, next run should start next week, running th seeds bubble gum..my big bomb mom wont be ready to clone for a wile, she is 1 week into veg, i look forward to seeing what she can do...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/chemist77-315-watt-cdl-grow.880895/page-1


hey chemist. I've seen your thread before. very impressive stuff. I don't think the CDL lamp is available here in Europe... or if it is it's probably crazy expensive. However we have Philips CDO-TT bulbs up to 250 watts at CRI 80 and 3000K. I've just ordered one. And one in 150 watt as well. There's also CDM-T lamps in cri 90 and 4200K but they only go up to 150 watts and they run on digital ballasts. I'm going to flower a Dutch Passion Brainstorm (NL#5xHaze) very soon under a CDO
Also nice choice in genetics and good luck in your next grow!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 16, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> hey guys, hash bomb looks great,, i ran berry bomb, yielded better than northern lights and with a berry taste n smell. have hash bomb,medi bomb 2, and just planted a big bomb feminized seed..ive been growing with hps/mh for over 20 years and just recently purchaced a few 315 watt ceramic discharge lamps from boulder lamp..im doing a 3 run test pinning the cdl's against hps..just finished my first run, total of 630 watts,, 2 315 watt cdl's produced 800 grams 1.3 gpw,, had i known plants dont stretch as much under the cdl's i probably couldve yielded 900-1000 grams.. my next run will be under 3 315 watt cdl's total 945 watts, we are thinking i should yield 1,200 grams.. so 945 watts cdl is equivalent to 2 600 watt hps's, 1200 watts.. please check out my journal, next run should start next week, running th seeds bubble gum..my big bomb mom wont be ready to clone for a wile, she is 1 week into veg, i look forward to seeing what she can do...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/chemist77-315-watt-cdl-grow.880895/page-1


Welcome Chemist, thanks for that, very interesting, need to check these CDL's out! I'll have a gander at your grow, cheers and good luck!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey stickman I've been seeing your posts & I can see I've got to come back to give your thread a closer look as there is some good stuff in here I've noticed the uk threads are rocking these days GOOD JOB!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 16, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> hey chemist. I've seen your thread before. very impressive stuff. I don't think the CDL lamp is available here in Europe... or if it is it's probably crazy expensive. However we have Philips CDO-TT bulbs up to 250 watts at CRI 80 and 3000K. I've just ordered one. And one in 150 watt as well. There's also CDM-T lamps in cri 90 and 4200K but they only go up to 150 watts and they run on digital ballasts. I'm going to flower a Dutch Passion Brainstorm (NL#5xHaze) very soon under a CDO
> Also nice choice in genetics and good luck in your next grow!


you can order a sun system 315 watt cmh over there, anything larger than the 315 watt ceramic has problems with balast to bulb power, so the 315 watt ceramic is the most eficient wright now, watt per watt 25% more power and efficiency than hps/mh..is a square wave mag ballast at the core of the efficiency there.. they are a bit costy, i paid $500.00 per lamp but the sun systems are a little cheaper, around$450.00.
i have brainstorm, 5 feminized but havnt run it,, please send me pix of her as she grows..i have run nl5xhaze by sensi, but ive had bad luck with sensi genetics..the skunk1 was good but the super skunk was complete garbage, the nl5 haze was good but was not living up to the hype about her..i hope the brainstorm is better...grow well and be well fellas!!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 16, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> you can order a sun system 315 watt cmh over there, anything larger than the 315 watt ceramic has problems with balast to bulb power, so the 315 watt ceramic is the most eficient wright now, watt per watt 25% more power and efficiency than hps/mh..is a square wave mag ballast at the core of the efficiency there.. they are a bit costy, i paid $500.00 per lamp but the sun systems are a little cheaper, around$450.00.
> i have brainstorm, 5 feminized but havnt run it,, please send me pix of her as she grows..i have run nl5xhaze by sensi, but ive had bad luck with sensi genetics..the skunk1 was good but the super skunk was complete garbage, the nl5 haze was good but was not living up to the hype about her..i hope the brainstorm is better...grow well and be well fellas!!


Around where I live no one has ever heard of Sun System. However I did contact my local hydro store and they say they can import a 315 watt CMH set up (they didn't know if it's a CDM or a CDL). The luminaire is a Lights Interaction D-Papillon digital ballast and reflector and the bulb is a Philips (4200K or 3000K). The price is about 700 US banknotes. A bit steep for me at the moment... and if I had the money I would probably invest in various COBs. Nonetheless thanks to you I've seen what it can do and I know what to strive for
I can't say much about the Brainstorm at the moment... only popped the seed last week... all I can say so far is that it has very bright green leaves. It's currently vegging under COBs and will be flowered under the 150 watt CDO lamp in its own tent
Sensi is legit, but my all time favorite is Dinafem (today I was informed my local vendor stocked up on Purple Afghan Kush and Pre 98 Bubba Kush which will become part of my collection soon 
). I also seem to have a strange attraction to Dutch Passion strains: Blueberry, Strawberry Cough and most recently Brainstorm


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 16, 2015)

horribleherk said:


> Hey stickman I've been seeing your posts & I can see I've got to come back to give your thread a closer look as there is some good stuff in here I've noticed the uk threads are rocking these days GOOD JOB!


Thank you, come back anytime, plenty of stuff to read through and great information and pics from @mattyblade1 and @grapefruitmarmalade as well. Plenty of pictures from me every week. In fact, pop back tomorrow as I will be posting photos of my weekly update.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 16, 2015)

Big fan of Dinafem myself, the pre 98 Bubba is also on the list mate! God it's a long list! Also DNA Genetics look like they have some great stuff. I also want to do some of the old school strains that haven't been tinkered with, like Blueberry and some of Dutch Passions Orange Bud.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 16, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> That is so shit. Yes I'll you tube it or Facebook it so everyone knows just what I do.


I'll send you my full name and address mate on here aswell haha


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 16, 2015)

LOVE DUTCH PASSIONS ORANGE BUD, AND DURBAN POISON!! gotta say my favorite seed banks are seedsman,th, and always had winners from nirvana,,idk maybe just good luck?? mr,nice and serious had good ones, and i like dinafem as well.. bcbd, sensi,,and vision some good some bad as with most others to i guess??


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 16, 2015)

check out some my seeds at...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/original-breeders-packaging.878262/page-6


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 17, 2015)

DAY 91. WEEK 6 FLOWER.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 17, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> check out some my seeds at...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/original-breeders-packaging.878262/page-6


Fuckin hell, you've got a great seed collection! What do you think of World of Seeds, any good? Always wanted to do the Black Domina x Afghan Kush. And I noticed a DNA Genetics pack, what seeds are they?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 17, 2015)

Won't be able to post any updates next week as I am going on holiday in a couple of days and won't be back til the following Monday.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 17, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Fuckin hell, you've got a great seed collection! What do you think of World of Seeds, any good? Always wanted to do the Black Domina x Afghan Kush. And I noticed a DNA Genetics pack, what seeds are they?


the world of seeds are good landrace,, if they pop.. i normally get good germ rates but i planted 5 afghan kush and not 1 popped!! then i planted 5 more, all popped and grewwell 4 out 5 females,, all wer top quality hash producers...
the DNA is their original landrace mazari sharrif afghan kush...i like buying stabilized hybrids and land races as u can see,,no back crossing needed to create f1's,, breeding is much better with true breeds,, most times i can predeict the outcome..

hash bomb looks great!! you can probably pull her at 50 days huh? i love 50 day flower strains!!

i want to plant my hash bombs now damn it,,,but i have no room.. im already running 15 different moms, have 7 new strains that are not even sexed yet.. and out of all the moms im only flowering 1 strain,, i got to get rid of all these moms im not useing, but i want to getS1's off all before i cut them.. ill be posting more pix of seeds as soon as they arive, i just ordered 3 days ago..

my wife is PISSED!! i have more seeds than i can ever plant, yet i order more,,,why??

my name is the chemist and im a seed addict !!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 17, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> the world of seeds are good landrace,, if they pop.. i normally get good germ rates but i planted 5 afghan kush and not 1 popped!! then i planted 5 more, all popped and grewwell 4 out 5 females,, all wer top quality hash producers...
> the DNA is their original landrace mazari sharrif afghan kush...i like buying stabilized hybrids and land races as u can see,,no back crossing needed to create f1's,, breeding is much better with true breeds,, most times i can predeict the outcome..
> 
> hash bomb looks great!! you can probably pull her at 50 days huh? i love 50 day flower strains!!
> ...


Was a bit unsure about the World of Seeds, they seem a little.... cheap. But love the land race strains that they do.
The DNA seeds i've got are Golden Lemons, and will be growing one next time. Going to start her off in over a week. 
I reckon I could chop her at 50ish days, the trichs are starting to go cloudy now, I want all cloudy with a bit of amber. I'm going to try and make her last 9 weeks but if I have to chop before I will. It has been an absolute pleasure to grow Hash Bomb, really enjoyed growing it, had no problems whatsoever. 
Wow thats a lot of mothers! What seeds have you ordered? I've got a few in stock that I probably won't use anytime soon, it's addictive collecting different seeds innit! Although you clearly have a bigger problem than me haha cheers!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 17, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3522923 View attachment 3522925


Was waiting for these Stick. Looking mighty fine mate


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 17, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Was waiting for these Stick. Looking mighty fine mate


Cheers mate, hope you like them. I'm really pleased with her to be fair! What you upto mate? Hows the Swiss misses doing?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 17, 2015)

I'd like to retract a previous statement I made earlier about the Essentials pH meter being quality and that I can't fault it! lol 
It has started playing up today the prick! Luckily I've got one in the van for work, saved me. As soon as I get back from holiday going to get a Bluelab pH meter, should have got one in the first place.
Buy cheap, buy twice.


----------



## NC growin (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice job stck man some day I will get to that level!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 18, 2015)

NC growin said:


> Nice job stck man some day I will get to that level!


Thanks mate! Have you got a grow going right now?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 18, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers mate, hope you like them. I'm really pleased with her to be fair! What you upto mate? Hows the Swiss misses doing?


They're flying mate. Bud sites everywhere. Will get some pics on shortly. Enjoy your break


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 18, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3522923 View attachment 3522925


That thing is gonna yield something fierce. I think you got 1-2 more weeks to go


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 18, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> They're flying mate. Bud sites everywhere. Will get some pics on shortly. Enjoy your break


Nice one. Cheers mate will keep popping in if I can get wi-fi over where I'm going!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 18, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> That thing is gonna yield something fierce. I think you got 1-2 more weeks to go


I agree mate, I reckon 2 weeks,. Could do with her going another 3 though to keep in timing with other things I have planned.


----------



## NC growin (Oct 18, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Thanks mate! Have you got a grow going right now?


Two afghani and one afghan x black domina it's my first grow and I'm using a Mars hydro 480w LED. Im also using fox farm products and doing my best. It's a gurrerilla grow, not legal here on the east coast.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 18, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Was a bit unsure about the World of Seeds, they seem a little.... cheap. But love the land race strains that they do.
> The DNA seeds i've got are Golden Lemons, and will be growing one next time. Going to start her off in over a week.
> I reckon I could chop her at 50ish days, the trichs are starting to go cloudy now, I want all cloudy with a bit of amber. I'm going to try and make her last 9 weeks but if I have to chop before I will. It has been an absolute pleasure to grow Hash Bomb, really enjoyed growing it, had no problems whatsoever.
> Wow thats a lot of mothers! What seeds have you ordered? I've got a few in stock that I probably won't use anytime soon, it's addictive collecting different seeds innit! Although you clearly have a bigger problem than me haha cheers!


on the 15th i ordered, spliff blue berry 5 fem,heavy weight budzilla 5 fem,black skull five 0 5 fem,ace seeds violeta 3 fem,dr.kripple incredible bulk 5 fem, mws diesel 2 fem,green house kalishnicova 2 fem, and lewis was kind enough to go out of his way and ordered nirvanas misty from another seed co for me,, im getting 20 regular misty seeds(ive been serching for that strain for a few years, nirvana said they no longer carry it,,,so i hope they are legit,, i found them at dutchseedsshop.com, told lewis, and since i only order from him, he ordered them for me, but said they did not come in a breeders pack...anyways im also getting 20 regular free b seeds and 2 reg of each mws original skunk#1,seedsman ata tundra and big skunk..
im really looking forward to trying the violetta 2 purple varietys crossed, hope its purple, the five 0 looks like a really nice 50 day producer, i already have 10 regular spliff blue berry, but im getting a free grinder with them and wanted some fems..i dont know wen i can plant, but think ill have to plant at least a few misty wright away,, i truly hope its like the misty i got from marc emry back in 1999,, it was a favorite, i ran clones of clones for 5 years and i swear each generation was better than the last, by the 10th gen it finished in 50 days, huge calyx's,covered in crystal like white widow but a better yield, and the best sog plant ive ever run, id pack 30 plants in a 4x4 ttable and yielded 1.5 gpw,, very eazy trimming too...


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 18, 2015)

have any of you heard anything about dutchseedsshop.com??? id really like to know if there seeds are legit???


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 18, 2015)

NC growin said:


> Two afghani and one afghan x black domina it's my first grow and I'm using a Mars hydro 480w LED. Im also using fox farm products and doing my best. It's a gurrerilla grow, not legal here on the east coast.


Are you doing a journal or have any pictures? Send us a link or post some pictures on here please, really interested in the Afghan x Black Domina, was just on about it yesterday with @TheChemist77 Did you get them from World of Seeds?
Far from legal here aswell mate, and don't think that will change anytime soon. Fucking idiots. Hows it looking on the East Coast, any sign of going legal?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 18, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> on the 15th i ordered, spliff blue berry 5 fem,heavy weight budzilla 5 fem,black skull five 0 5 fem,ace seeds violeta 3 fem,dr.kripple incredible bulk 5 fem, mws diesel 2 fem,green house kalishnicova 2 fem, and lewis was kind enough to go out of his way and ordered nirvanas misty from another seed co for me,, im getting 20 regular misty seeds(ive been serching for that strain for a few years, nirvana said they no longer carry it,,,so i hope they are legit,, i found them at dutchseedsshop.com, told lewis, and since i only order from him, he ordered them for me, but said they did not come in a breeders pack...anyways im also getting 20 regular free b seeds and 2 reg of each mws original skunk#1,seedsman ata tundra and big skunk..
> im really looking forward to trying the violetta 2 purple varietys crossed, hope its purple, the five 0 looks like a really nice 50 day producer, i already have 10 regular spliff blue berry, but im getting a free grinder with them and wanted some fems..i dont know wen i can plant, but think ill have to plant at least a few misty wright away,, i truly hope its like the misty i got from marc emry back in 1999,, it was a favorite, i ran clones of clones for 5 years and i swear each generation was better than the last, by the 10th gen it finished in 50 days, huge calyx's,covered in crystal like white widow but a better yield, and the best sog plant ive ever run, id pack 30 plants in a 4x4 ttable and yielded 1.5 gpw,, very eazy trimming too...


This is only my second proper grow but have loved and researched cannabis for the past 15 years or so, I can remember reading sbout Misty years ago and have also tried finding it. I only grow one plant at a time so only ever use Feminised seeds, its just easy to pop one seed and not have to worry.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 18, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> have any of you heard anything about dutchseedsshop.com??? id really like to know if there seeds are legit???


I don't know anything about them mate but ran a quick search of "dutchseedshop.com review" and every search was questioning whether the site is a scam, with plenty of bad reviews! I wouldn't order from them personally.


----------



## NC growin (Oct 18, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Are you doing a journal or have any pictures? Send us a link or post some pictures on here please, really interested in the Afghan x Black Domina, was just on about it yesterday with @TheChemist77 Did you get them from World of Seeds?
> Far from legal here aswell mate, and don't think that will change anytime soon. Fucking idiots. Hows it looking on the East Coast, any sign of going legal?


I have'nt started a journal but I can post some pics if you want, I did purchase the seeds from WOS and the first one did not germinate and the second one did just fine. Go slow on the nutes i burnt the hell out of mine and really slowed the growth, but I have it dialed in now and it seem to be going well. The plant respondes well to super cropping and will heal nicely. Now I think North Carolina will go legal when the Feds do which is not to far off maybe another year for medical and another five for recreational. I spent 21 years in Marine Corps and MJ is my go to daily med and has been life changing for me, I am now on the search for something that will help me sleep that's why I am growing the indica's strains and I just purchased some 1 gal bubble bags so if you know of any strains that help with sleep please let me know also any tips on growing because you my friend grow some beautiful medicine.


----------



## harris hawk (Oct 18, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> on the 15th i ordered, spliff blue berry 5 fem,heavy weight budzilla 5 fem,black skull five 0 5 fem,ace seeds violeta 3 fem,dr.kripple incredible bulk 5 fem, mws diesel 2 fem,green house kalishnicova 2 fem, and lewis was kind enough to go out of his way and ordered nirvanas misty from another seed co for me,, im getting 20 regular misty seeds(ive been serching for that strain for a few years, nirvana said they no longer carry it,,,so i hope they are legit,, i found them at dutchseedsshop.com, told lewis, and since i only order from him, he ordered them for me, but said they did not come in a breeders pack...anyways im also getting 20 regular free b seeds and 2 reg of each mws original skunk#1,seedsman ata tundra and big skunk..
> im really looking forward to trying the violetta 2 purple varietys crossed, hope its purple, the five 0 looks like a really nice 50 day producer, i already have 10 regular spliff blue berry, but im getting a free grinder with them and wanted some fems..i dont know wen i can plant, but think ill have to plant at least a few misty wright away,, i truly hope its like the misty i got from marc emry back in 1999,, it was a favorite, i ran clones of clones for 5 years and i swear each generation was better than the last, by the 10th gen it finished in 50 days, huge calyx's,covered in crystal like white widow but a better yield, and the best sog plant ive ever run, id pack 30 plants in a 4x4 ttable and yielded 1.5 gpw,, very eazy trimming too...


You ordered some very excelent strains - can't hardly believe that Heavey weight Seeds as seeds that produce 600-1000 grs. With Ace seeds you have an excellent breeder - hope you keep us posted on growing process - Thanks


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 18, 2015)

NC growin said:


> I have'nt started a journal but I can post some pics if you want, I did purchase the seeds from WOS and the first one did not germinate and the second one did just fine. Go slow on the nutes i burnt the hell out of mine and really slowed the growth, but I have it dialed in now and it seem to be going well. The plant respondes well to super cropping and will heal nicely. Now I think North Carolina will go legal when the Feds do which is not to far off maybe another year for medical and another five for recreational. I spent 21 years in Marine Corps and MJ is my go to daily med and has been life changing for me, I am now on the search for something that will help me sleep that's why I am growing the indica's strains and I just purchased some 1 gal bubble bags so if you know of any strains that help with sleep please let me know also any tips on growing because you my friend grow some beautiful medicine.


Thank you very much for the kind words mate!! I am also sort of on the search for that particular strain, this is more of a hobby for me but I have always suffered from insomnia. But I think you may have the strain!! The Black Domina x Afghan Kush is a 100% indica and should have you sleeping like a baby. Hopefully you won't wake up crying and shit bed though!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 18, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> You ordered some very excelent strains - can't hardly believe that Heavey weight Seeds as seeds that produce 600-1000 grs. With Ace seeds you have an excellent breeder - hope you keep us posted on growing process - Thanks


Thanks for complementing someone on their grow, yet showing no appreciation of my grow on MY THREAD and hoping they keep you updated on their progress, when I update this thread every week and spend a lot of time on a weekend taking photos and selecting the right ones in order to show people who are interested how things are going.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 19, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers mate, hope you like them. I'm really pleased with her to be fair! What you upto mate? Hows the Swiss misses doing?


 Not the best quality. Taken this morning just after lights out


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 19, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Not the best quality. Taken this morning just after lights outView attachment 3524166View attachment 3524167 View attachment 3524168


Looking good mate, they're on their way now. What is the supposed flowering time of Swiss Chees?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 19, 2015)

Ta mate. 8-9 weeks


----------



## harris hawk (Oct 19, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Thanks for complementing someone on their grow, yet showing no appreciation of my grow on MY THREAD and hoping they keep you updated on their progress, when I update this thread every week and spend a lot of time on a weekend taking photos and selecting the right ones in order to show people who are interested how things are going.


 I DO appreciate your "Grow " threads please keep them coming - one can learn from your posts - you are an asset to site. I DO understand the effort you are putting in your posting - even tho people don't acknowledge your efforts they are appreciated !!!!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 19, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Ta mate. 8-9 weeks


Roll on the next 6 weeks then! Got any thoughts on what you are growing next time?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 19, 2015)

Roll on is right mate. 1x purple Maroc, 1x chocolate skunk and 3 others that cannot remember


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 19, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Roll on is right mate. 1x purple Maroc, 1x chocolate skunk and 3 others that cannot remember


Oh yeah I remember! Memories wank!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 19, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I don't know anything about them mate but ran a quick search of "dutchseedshop.com review" and every search was questioning whether the site is a scam, with plenty of bad reviews! I wouldn't order from them personally.


well, lewis at midweeksong ordered from them for me, now im buying 20 misty seeds from him.. so he at least recieved the seeds he ordered,, just not in breeders packs, pluss he recieved 20 free seeds which he is giving to me as well.. love that he was willing to go out of his way to get the strain even if he had to get them from another seed co..he still has 20 seeds left if ud like to buy them from him.. you can find a write up on nirvanas misty in the big book of buds,,1st addition page 98... ps he price matches any other seed co,, so i paid the same price he paid for them,, but i paid the shipping cost,, i only wanted 20 but he bought more so that he could offer the strain on midweeksong..unfortunatly they are not available in feminized..


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 19, 2015)

NC growin said:


> I have'nt started a journal but I can post some pics if you want, I did purchase the seeds from WOS and the first one did not germinate and the second one did just fine. Go slow on the nutes i burnt the hell out of mine and really slowed the growth, but I have it dialed in now and it seem to be going well. The plant respondes well to super cropping and will heal nicely. Now I think North Carolina will go legal when the Feds do which is not to far off maybe another year for medical and another five for recreational. I spent 21 years in Marine Corps and MJ is my go to daily med and has been life changing for me, I am now on the search for something that will help me sleep that's why I am growing the indica's strains and I just purchased some 1 gal bubble bags so if you know of any strains that help with sleep please let me know also any tips on growing because you my friend grow some beautiful medicine.


thanks for serving,, i was in the marines in 1993,, lied about health issues to get in, spent 5 weeks in camp penaltin ca,,, but was discharged once they found out i had hypo thyroidism and requiered daily meds..my brother, father, etc all served with the best branch of the service,, the toughest, the fewest, the proudest,,core, god,country!!! i was very dissapointed to say the least, had i joined any other branch i wouldnt have been discharged for this small health issue...


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 19, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> You ordered some very excelent strains - can't hardly believe that Heavey weight Seeds as seeds that produce 600-1000 grs. With Ace seeds you have an excellent breeder - hope you keep us posted on growing process - Thanks


i believe seed banks are NOTvery truthful on the production of strains,, half the time the seeds turn out to be nothing like the picture or write up on that strain,, thats why i prefer stabilized strains,, uniformity! i hate wen u have to plant all 10 seeds to get just 1 that resembles the plant you thought you wer purchasing,, most times your lucky if you get 1 out of 20-30 seeds and that is lots of money.. i feel wen u buy a seed each one should be a replica of the picture and write up,, but then we wouldnt have to buy tons of seeds of each strain,,,either way they recieve alot of money for seeds,, why not stabilize them first rather than charge us up the ass for f1 hybrids so we have to phenio hunt???? bull sh1t!!!


----------



## NC growin (Oct 19, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i believe seed banks are NOTvery truthful on the production of strains,, half the time the seeds turn out to be nothing like the picture or write up on that strain,, thats why i prefer stabilized strains,, uniformity! i hate wen u have to plant all 10 seeds to get just 1 that resembles the plant you thought you wer purchasing,, most times your lucky if you get 1 out of 20-30 seeds and that is lots of money.. i feel wen u buy a seed each one should be a replica of the picture and write up,, but then we wouldnt have to buy tons of seeds of each strain,,,either way they recieve alot of money for seeds,, why not stabilize them first rather than charge us up the ass for f1 hybrids so we have to phenio hunt???? bull sh1t!!!


I agree! I have purchased seeds that have turned out nothing like what I thought. I'm new to growing so I always have blamed myself, but I now have a feeling it is not me but the seed company them selves. I get it their in it to make money but damn if I ran my company like this I would be be out of business.


----------



## harris hawk (Oct 19, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i believe seed banks are NOTvery truthful on the production of strains,, half the time the seeds turn out to be nothing like the picture or write up on that strain,, thats why i prefer stabilized strains,, uniformity! i hate wen u have to plant all 10 seeds to get just 1 that resembles the plant you thought you wer purchasing,, most times your lucky if you get 1 out of 20-30 seeds and that is lots of money.. i feel wen u buy a seed each one should be a replica of the picture and write up,, but then we wouldnt have to buy tons of seeds of each strain,,,either way they recieve alot of money for seeds,, why not stabilize them first rather than charge us up the ass for f1 hybrids so we have to phenio hunt???? bull sh1t!!!


I agree - it all is about trust and making money - and lets face it many strain are bought because of the strain's picture are nothing like you will achieve - it sucks


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 20, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Oh yeah I remember! Memories wank!


I'm the same my memory is shit as well


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Has everybody died?????


----------



## HizzyB (Oct 21, 2015)

I just wanted to say hi, stopped by and was checking out your journal


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 22, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Oh yeah I remember! Memories wank!


 The small cheese getting its first flush


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 22, 2015)

Why are you flushing? changing to flower nutes?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I always flush once in growth stage and once or twice in flower to check my ph and get rid of any excess salt/ nutes etc. the ph run of was a perfect 6 so I'm on target


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 23, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Has everybody died?????


I'm still alive mate! Still on Holiday and haven't had the chance to get on! Hope all is well


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 23, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3526495 The small cheese getting its first flush


Looking very nice pal!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 23, 2015)

HizzyB said:


> I just wanted to say hi, stopped by and was checking out your journal


Hello mate and welcome, she hasn't got long left now, keep checking back!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 23, 2015)

NC growin said:


> I have'nt started a journal but I can post some pics if you want, I did purchase the seeds from WOS and the first one did not germinate and the second one did just fine. Go slow on the nutes i burnt the hell out of mine and really slowed the growth, but I have it dialed in now and it seem to be going well. The plant respondes well to super cropping and will heal nicely. Now I think North Carolina will go legal when the Feds do which is not to far off maybe another year for medical and another five for recreational. I spent 21 years in Marine Corps and MJ is my go to daily med and has been life changing for me, I am now on the search for something that will help me sleep that's why I am growing the indica's strains and I just purchased some 1 gal bubble bags so if you know of any strains that help with sleep please let me know also any tips on growing because you my friend grow some beautiful medicine.


Get some pics up mate, lets see em.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 23, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> well, lewis at midweeksong ordered from them for me, now im buying 20 misty seeds from him.. so he at least recieved the seeds he ordered,, just not in breeders packs, pluss he recieved 20 free seeds which he is giving to me as well.. love that he was willing to go out of his way to get the strain even if he had to get them from another seed co..he still has 20 seeds left if ud like to buy them from him.. you can find a write up on nirvanas misty in the big book of buds,,1st addition page 98... ps he price matches any other seed co,, so i paid the same price he paid for them,, but i paid the shipping cost,, i only wanted 20 but he bought more so that he could offer the strain on midweeksong..unfortunatly they are not available in feminized..


Sounds good to me, if only everyone was like that! Always wanted to do Nebula aswell on the next page. 
And that is the only thing, unfortunately I haven't the time nor the space to be messing about with regular seeds, thanks for the information though, much appreciated!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 23, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I'm still alive mate! Still on Holiday and haven't had the chance to get on! Hope all is well


Woo hop your back. Where are you on hols ? Somewhere warm I hope


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 23, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Woo hop your back. Where are you on hols ? Somewhere warm I hope


No mate far from it! Just seen some Northern Lights. Not the type ya stick in a rizla!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 24, 2015)

I've seem them a few times myself. You can see them in Scotland on a clear nite, I saw them in Iceland. Not the supermarket


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 26, 2015)

Back home now, she's looking good! New pictures tomorrow.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 26, 2015)

Who feeds them when your away? Or do they just use what you give them before you leave


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 26, 2015)

Luckily I have a good friend who's able to just top up the res while I'm away. Knows nothing about cannabis but is happy to oblige. Just made sure she was pH'd correctly and the nutrients were right before I went, then left a bucket full of quarter strength nutes and left a mark to show where to fill up to.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 26, 2015)

Sweet mate


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 26, 2015)

It's good going away and coming back! Shes put some weight on this past week the fat cunt! Probably wouldn't have noticed any change if I'd have been home everyday.
She's 100 days old today and 7 weeks into flower. I'm giving her 2 more weeks.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)

Update time.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)

DAY 101. WEEK 7 FLOWER.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 27, 2015)

you're gonna yield 200 grams


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> you're gonna yield 200 grams


Last time with the Trainwreck I got 208g dry (too dry) and this is looking bigger, so fingers crossed mate!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 27, 2015)

She is fine. From the pics I would say over 200g dried. Either way. Well done


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> She is fine. From the pics I would say over 200g dried. Either way. Well done


Cheers mate, yeah definitely, I'd be surprised if there isn't 7.5/8 ounce.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)

Anyone here ever make hash?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 27, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Anyone here ever make hash?


not me. bubble hash?


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 27, 2015)

looks good nuff to smoke stick man,lol...i make hash with the 7 layer bubble bags in a 5 gal bucket...top notch hash..
popped a big bomb fem seed about a month ago, she is lookin real good, only about a ft tall but nodes are tight as hell..love the structure, im going to pinch the top so she branches out a bit to get clones.. big bomb looks way better than the 2 top44 from homegrown fantaseed fems i planted the same day.. i think i may have a great bomb phenio here,,only time will tell.. looks like she will be great in my sog set up.. ill try to get a few pix..
hash bomb looks killer at 7weeks, my kind of girl,, fast, n sweet,, a little bushy for my taste, i like em fully trimmed,lol.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)

i've just ordered some bubble bags and going to use dry ice to extract!! Can't wait! I'm going to be using the cured trim from last grow and the trim from this grow aswell. Might even chuck an ounce of Trainwreck bud in aswell.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 27, 2015)

Week 3 Mr Stickman. Again shite pics. Apologies.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> looks good nuff to smoke stick man,lol...i make hash with the 7 layer bubble bags in a 5 gal bucket...top notch hash..
> popped a big bomb fem seed about a month ago, she is lookin real good, only about a ft tall but nodes are tight as hell..love the structure, im going to pinch the top so she branches out a bit to get clones.. big bomb looks way better than the 2 top44 from homegrown fantaseed fems i planted the same day.. i think i may have a great bomb phenio here,,only time will tell.. looks like she will be great in my sog set up.. ill try to get a few pix..
> hash bomb looks killer at 7weeks, my kind of girl,, fast, n sweet,, a little bushy for my taste, i like em fully trimmed,lol.


I Know you like uniformity mate, my plant looks just like all the other Hash Bomb plants I've looked at, I think Bomb are a pretty good seed company!
Yeah get some pics up mate I would love to see her! Stick around mate, she'll be fully trimmed in a few week!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 27, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> not me. bubble hash?


Not me I would love to know how to make bubble hash. Maybe you can share if you find out


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3530065 Week 3 Mr Stickman. Again shite pics. Apologies.


Wayhey! no need to apologise for them pictures mate! Looking beautytash, big change since last time I saw em!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 27, 2015)

I know. Fuckn stick as well mate they are really crank'n now. I bet you saw a difference when you returned. And excellent job you have done. Fuck I just sounded like fuck'n Yoda


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Not me I would love to know how to make bubble hash. Maybe you can share if you find out


@grapefruitmarmalade @mattyblade1
I'll post it on here when I make some hash. How I have done it, what i've used and the result, and will help you out if you have any questions. I will be using bubble bags but instead of using water and ice, i'll just be using dry ice instead.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)

I b


mattyblade1 said:


> I know. Fuckn stick as well mate they are really crank'n now. I bet you saw a difference when you returned. And excellent job you have done. Fuck I just sounded like fuck'n Yoda


haha i bet they do mate, tempted to do the Swiss Cheese one day, not sure if I dare or if my carbon filter is good enough!


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 27, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Big fan of Dinafem myself, the pre 98 Bubba is also on the list mate! God it's a long list! Also DNA Genetics look like they have some great stuff. I also want to do some of the old school strains that haven't been tinkered with, like Blueberry and some of Dutch Passions Orange Bud.


Always have a pack of critical + in my seed box for dna my favorite are o.g 18 and especially candy kush!!! Not fan of the lemon taste but this one got lemon sweey candy taste with the og touch a must try!!!


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 27, 2015)

NC growin said:


> I have'nt started a journal but I can post some pics if you want, I did purchase the seeds from WOS and the first one did not germinate and the second one did just fine. Go slow on the nutes i burnt the hell out of mine and really slowed the growth, but I have it dialed in now and it seem to be going well. The plant respondes well to super cropping and will heal nicely. Now I think North Carolina will go legal when the Feds do which is not to far off maybe another year for medical and another five for recreational. I spent 21 years in Marine Corps and MJ is my go to daily med and has been life changing for me, I am now on the search for something that will help me sleep that's why I am growing the indica's strains and I just purchased some 1 gal bubble bags so if you know of any strains that help with sleep please let me know also any tips on growing because you my friend grow some beautiful medicine.


Most of your indica will make you sleep if you take them to 50% amber and more but they will be less psychoactive and way more couchlock


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Always have a pack of critical + in my seed box for dna my favorite are o.g 18 and especially candy kush!!! Not fan of the lemon taste but this one got lemon sweey candy taste with the og touch a must try!!!


Funnily enough, I've just stuck a Golden Lemon seed by DNA between the two plates today! Hopefully the taproot shows tomorrow. Not seen a decent grow report on the strain as it is fairly new, so I'm going to do a full Grow Thread/Journal on it. It is meant to smell of lemon but also stink of like an old school kush? Let's see!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 27, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Always have a pack of critical + in my seed box for dna my favorite are o.g 18 and especially candy kush!!! Not fan of the lemon taste but this one got lemon sweey candy taste with the og touch a must try!!!


I love talking strains. I've read good stuff about the OG #18. I was going to order Lemon OG Kush (Lemon Skunk X the OG #1 from DNA genetics but I went with something else because they were fresh out of stock


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 27, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I love talking strains. I've read good stuff about the OG #18. I was going to order Lemon OG Kush (Lemon Skunk X the OG #1 from DNA genetics but I went with something else because they were fresh out of stock


Lemon og kush was good too not a fan of lemon but there some pheno really worth it too didn't grow it myself but smoke a lot of it


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I love talking strains. I've read good stuff about the OG #18. I was going to order Lemon OG Kush (Lemon Skunk X the OG #1 from DNA genetics but I went with something else because they were fresh out of stock


I think you will enjoy seeing this then Grape, Lemon Skunk x Jew Gold Cut. I must admit it's a bit of a weird strain for me, as there are so many "old school" strains and pure indica strains I'd love to do. It just sounded great when I read about it. Lets hope it lives up to its expectations! If not, fuck it, plant another strain and see how that does!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 27, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I think you will enjoy seeing this then Grape, Lemon Skunk x Jew Gold Cut. I must admit it's a bit of a weird strain for me, as there are so many "old school" strains and pure indica strains I'd love to do. It just sounded great when I read about it. Lets hope it lives up to its expectations! If not, fuck it, plant another strain and see how that does!


You know I'm following...
and you know I'm same as you matey I have a fixation for the classic strains before we move on to the "new" strains with crazy-ass names


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> You know I'm following...
> and you know I'm same as you matey I have a fixation for the classic strains before we move on to the "new" strains with crazy-ass names


We are on the same level mate! Although there was just something about this Golden Lemons strain that really intrigued me, lets see in 4 months time!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 28, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> @grapefruitmarmalade @mattyblade1
> I'll post it on here when I make some hash. How I have done it, what i've used and the result, and will help you out if you have any questions. I will be using bubble bags but instead of using water and ice, i'll just be using dry ice instead.


 where the fuck do you get dry ice from??


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> where the fuck do you get dry ice from??


Haha I think thats why Dry Ice Hash isn't popular over here cos its hard to get hold of. I think ya can just pick it up from anywhere in America.
So ya make it instead! And for that you need a CO2 fire extinguisher and a pillow case. Wrap the pillow case around the hose and blast into it and dry ice will form at the bottom of the pillow case.
The fire extinguishers aren't cheap though, but my mate got one from a car boot sale for summat daft like 2quid. He says I can have it. So have a look round car boots you should be able to pick one up cheap. Or just nick one from somewhere lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 28, 2015)

I'll break into a school and Nick one.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 28, 2015)

I know you can make it with a screen printing screen once all the product is dry


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> I know you can make it with a screen printing screen once all the product is dry


Get a lot more with this method and its piss easy and no mess either like you'd get with water extraction.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Yep I've seen something similar before. For me it's not worth the hassle. I sell most of my product


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 28, 2015)

I tend to make a cake out of mine or cookies and take them to events like gigs, weekends away etc and eat them when I want to wasted


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yep I've seen something similar before. For me it's not worth the hassle. I sell most of my product


Its a good way to make the most out of the trim and I've still got about 4 ounce of trainwreck left so might chuck some of that in aswell. I sell to a couple of mates, but they probably only buy a couple of 10s a week. I hardly use any so it takes ages for me to get rid of it, I just enjoy growing it! And I like to keep myself busy and will enjoy making the hash! I've got a load of cannabutter in the freezer that I made and have hardly even touched!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

Started the Golden Lemon yesterday, here she is today.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice ottoman for storing bedding, clothes and stuff?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

Nope!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

In she goes, the taproot was long and a pain in arse to get into the plug, hopefully I havent damaged it whilst doing so.
Day 1 Golden Lemon!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

I will be starting a new thread soon for the Golden Lemon, but not for a few week, just in case it goes tits up! The first two weeks can be hard especially if I end up working away.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Mate it takes me no time at all to get rid of it. I only sell 50's. So get rid of it quick that's why I choose the highest yielding plant I can. Be good to see how much hash you get off the beast you have growing


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 28, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> In she goes, the taproot was long and a pain in arse to get into the plug, hopefully I havent damaged it whilst doing so.
> View attachment 3530537Day 1 Golden Lemon!


I'm thinking of using those plugs next time. Are they any good?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> I'm thinking of using those plugs next time. Are they any good?


I don't like em but I don't like rockwool either! Theres nothing I like about the first 2 weeks lol
They are simple enough, just soak them in water, squeeze out the excess water, make an hole, drop the seed in and cover it up. Keep it moist by misting the sides and bottom of it. And fingers crossed it pops up!
I havent had 100% success with them, and tried germinating seeds in them as advised by lads in grow shop and it has never worked so I always germinate with the paper towel method and then drop it in.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate it takes me no time at all to get rid of it. I only sell 50's. So get rid of it quick that's why I choose the highest yielding plant I can. Be good to see how much hash you get off the beast you have growing


I only sell to two mates, no one else, I like to keep it quiet, and they don't know I grow either, I tell them I buy it from someone else. They're lucky aswell cos I give them over 2g a ten!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 28, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I don't like em but I don't like rockwool either! Theres nothing I like about the first 2 weeks lol
> They are simple enough, just soak them in water, squeeze out the excess water, make an hole, drop the seed in and cover it up. Keep it moist by misting the sides and bottom of it. And fingers crossed it pops up!
> I havent had 100% success with them, and tried germinating seeds in them as advised by lads in grow shop and it has never worked so I always germinate with the paper towel method and then drop it in.


check out root riot cubes. I get em as free samples. But I prefer rockwool most of all.
Btw I do about 15-20 a month to cover expenses... electricity, petrol, COB savings  and voila free meds!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> check out root riot cubes. I get em as free samples. But I prefer rockwool most of all.
> Btw I do about 15-20 a month to cover expenses... electricity, petrol, COB savings  and voila free meds!


Always wanted to try them Grape, I've been to the grow shop today aswell! 
And 15-20 a month mate?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 28, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I only sell to two mates, no one else, I like to keep it quiet, and they don't know I grow either, I tell them I buy it from someone else. They're lucky aswell cos I give them over 2g a ten!


Same ere. One of them recently moved in from his home town in Northern India (half hour drive from the Hindu Kush mountains) and really appreciates the stuff... he spoke to me about Malana cream... apparently it's known as the best hash in the world


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bought a new tent today. It's 100 x 100 x 200cm. Was going to go with the 120 x 120cm but its just too big for the space I've got and over the top for a 250w. Also bought a roll of Orca, going to line the walls of the tent with it.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 28, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Always wanted to try them Grape, I've been to the grow shop today aswell!
> And 15-20 a month mate?


grams... to gift in exchange for frog skins... samolians... banknotes... euros


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 28, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Bought a new tent today. It's 100 x 100 x 200cm. Was going to go with the 120 x 120cm but its just too big for the space I've got and over the top for a 250w. Also bought a roll of Orca, going to line the walls of the tent with it.


you should get a 400 watt for that space


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Same ere. One of them recently moved in from his home town in Northern India (half hour drive from the Hindu Kush mountains) and really appreciates the stuff... he spoke to me about Malana cream... apparently it's known as the best hash in the world


I read the last bit of that in Jeremy Clarksons voice! Funny that Grape, I asked my mate to get me some Malana Cream last week off AlphaBay! Always wanted some,but he still hasn't got me any!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> grams... to gift in exchange for frog skins... samolians... banknotes... euros


Wasn't sure whether grams or ounces! lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> you should get a 400 watt for that space


Sticking with the 250 mate, its done me proud so far. May consider using a 400 for the last few weeks but need to keep the electricity costs down.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 28, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I read the last bit of that in Jeremy Clarksons voice! Funny that Grape, I asked my mate to get me some Malana Cream last week off AlphaBay! Always wanted some,but he still hasn't got me any!


in the world! hahaha Jeremy Clarkson is pretty cool!
I say nothing beats a trip to India


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 28, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Wasn't sure whether grams or ounces! lol


where would I get 20 oz with my set up?!?! lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> in the world! hahaha Jeremy Clarkson is pretty cool!
> I say nothing beats a trip to India


You been before? A trip to the Hindu Kush mountains would be amazing!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> where would I get 20 oz with my set up?!?! lol


Thought you might have been doing a bit of buying and selling! A mate of mine has just chopped 62 ounces


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 28, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> grams... to gift in exchange for frog skins... samolians... banknotes... euros





grapefruitmarmalade said:


> you should get a 400 watt for that space


Defo. A 400w for that.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

Just pulled this off the plant, the bud is dry? It is from the tops, what do you reckon? Cos its too close to light? No sign of heat damage.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 28, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Just pulled this off the plant, the bud is dry? It is from the tops, what do you reckon? Cos its too close to light? No sign of heat damage. View attachment 3530573


check for mold


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 28, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Thought you might have been doing a bit of buying and selling! A mate of mine has just chopped 62 ounces


Never been to India. But I'd like to go... and Nepal as well

62 oz that's a whole lot... but he probably has plans with that lot


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 28, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Just pulled this off the plant, the bud is dry? It is from the tops, what do you reckon? Cos its too close to light? No sign of heat damage. View attachment 3530573


When you say dry you mean like you have cut and trimmed and dried? Could you not just leave them?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Is it dry enough to smoke?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> When you say dry you mean like you have cut and trimmed and dried? Could you not just leave them?


No signs of any mould. And yes its dry as though it has been dried lol the rest of the bud is still wet but just a bit around the tops. Strange. 



mattyblade1 said:


> Is it dry enough to smoke?


Yes mate some of it is, its going in vapouriser in a bit lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

Checked it over with the microscope aswell and I'd say its done. Going to give it the final weeks nutes and cut it in a few days I think


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Very weird. Must be that the light dried it. Only thing I can think of. Let us know what it's like to smoke. Can't wait to hear.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 28, 2015)

i save my trim all year and make bubble hash once a year durring winter.. i use snow insted of ice, works really well.. i go through a good amount of trimm and use a paint stirrer attached to a drill for mixing.. i used to do each strain seperate, but now i just throw all the trim together.. i can say i prefer blond hash to the black hash, i like the best grade as it stays pliable, were the other hash really turns to brick..


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

Found the problem, the stem had snapped slightly from both areas somthe bud was dead and just drying on the plant.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 28, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Found the problem, the stem had snapped slightly from both areas somthe bud was dead and just drying on the plant.


girl can't handle her own weight? lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

Not sure if you can tell, but the stem is really dry and just snaps clean.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 28, 2015)

That makes more sense now. Check the rest of the plant for the same issues mate. Wouldn't want it happening again


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> That makes more sense now. Check the rest of the plant for the same issues mate. Wouldn't want it happening again


Been round and had a look mate, all the rest is good thanks! Just weighed what I have took off and theres 9 gram, I cut off more since the first pic. Not all of it is as dry as the rest so I reckon it might dry to around 7 gram. Ive jarred it anyway and will keep a close eye on it over the next few days.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

Just trimmed that bit of bud up. Theres 7.5g but needs to dry. Had two puffs on it in vapouriser earlier with just a tiny bit, tasted great and gave me a nice body stone!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Sweet mate. Love ya work. Enjoy it


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Sweet mate. Love ya work. Enjoy it


Cheers mate, going to give her the final nutrients tomorrow. And just see how she looks from now, probably chop her in a week.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 28, 2015)

Post a picture through the microscope. I think you're in the harvest window as we speak. But it's all up to you


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Post a picture through the microscope. I think you're in the harvest window as we speak. But it's all up to you


Just tried to do it mate but all photos turned out wank. i think I am aswell mate, I might just do it on Saturday.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

This was the best of the lot, not sure if you can see owt in it lol but I can see amber.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Looks like your in space, but a good effort. Tend to agree with The Grapeman. But give it what you recon


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Looks like your in space, but a good effort. Tend to agree with The Grapeman. But give it what you recon


Most of the photos looked like beautiful planets haha
Yep I think you are both right, thanks lads! Saturday it is. A sad and happy time! 
Hope this seedling pokes through, fucking hate waiting!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i save my trim all year and make bubble hash once a year durring winter.. i use snow insted of ice, works really well.. i go through a good amount of trimm and use a paint stirrer attached to a drill for mixing.. i used to do each strain seperate, but now i just throw all the trim together.. i can say i prefer blond hash to the black hash, i like the best grade as it stays pliable, were the other hash really turns to brick..


Sounds great! I'm got the 25, 73 and 220micron bags coming, going to make some nice blonde stuff with the 73 and just do all rest with the 220. It will still be cleaner, stronger and a nicer smoke than the "soapbar" I and probably every smoker in the UK used to smoke when I was younger! There won't be any plastic in it lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 28, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Most of the photos looked like beautiful planets haha
> Yep I think you are both right, thanks lads! Saturday it is. A sad and happy time!
> Hope this seedling pokes through, fucking hate waiting!


Mate they will pop through ok. Keep the pics coming of the seedling. Still want to know how good the pop up things are compared to rockwool


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

Cheers mate, will do! I think I may have man handled it a bit and left the plug a bit too wet, we'll see. I'm gonna have proper face on though if it doesn't sprout!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you to everyone for all the likes and comments and for everyone who has been interested in this grow and the shit I have had to say, and thank you for the input and information that you have contributed. 
Especially @mattyblade1 and @grapefruitmarmalade


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Mate its people like you and Grape that keep it all alive for me. I always walk with you to brethren. Peace


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2015)

Always happy to have you and Grape around, top lads! Maybe one day it will get legalised and we can meet up for a spliff?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 28, 2015)

More than happy to FaceTime bro


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 28, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Bought a new tent today. It's 100 x 100 x 200cm. Was going to go with the 120 x 120cm but its just too big for the space I've got and over the top for a 250w. Also bought a roll of Orca, going to line the walls of the tent with it.


Make a diy led with a 4 cree cxb3590 3500k for the same watts you can have a better yields and less heat


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 28, 2015)

Here is the pic of the Big Bomb and two Top 44 mothers.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 29, 2015)

@TheStickMan I'm thinking in a couple of weeks to buy myself a new tent too. I've been spoiled... my DIY tent doesn't seem to cut it anymore... lol what do you suggest? which one did you get?


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 29, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> @TheStickMan I'm thinking in a couple of weeks to buy myself a new tent too. I've been spoiled... my DIY tent doesn't seem to cut it anymore... lol what do you suggest? which one did you get?


I suggest you secret jardin or gorilla growtent


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 29, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> I suggest you secret jardin or gorilla growtent


tis what I've been looking at.
btw did you ever look into Nichia cobs?


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 29, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> tis what I've been looking at.
> btw did you ever look into Nichia cobs?


Not before you speak about them they look a bit like the cree led but i can't tell you if the're good or not


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 29, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Not before you speak about them they look a bit like the cree led but i can't tell you if the're good or not


they're good: as in good for growing and deliver a better bang for the buck. Also they run at significantly lower voltage


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 29, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Make a diy led with a 4 cree cxb3590 3500k for the same watts you can have a better yields and less heat


Might look into that one day, I'm happy with my light set up at the mo, thanks for the info though.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 29, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> @TheStickMan I'm thinking in a couple of weeks to buy myself a new tent too. I've been spoiled... my DIY tent doesn't seem to cut it anymore... lol what do you suggest? which one did you get?


Mines a Bud Box, its good quality. I was just going to buy a cheap one seen as I'm lining the tent with Orca but the quality was shite, would have probably fell down half way through the grow.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 29, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> View attachment 3530935 View attachment 3530936 View attachment 3530937 View attachment 3530938 View attachment 3530939 View attachment 3530940 View attachment 3530941 Here is the pic of the Big Bomb and two Top 44 mothers.


Top 44s a strain I also want to do! I think the seeds are hard to get hold of?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 29, 2015)

Ive cut her down, she was ready.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 29, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Top 44s a strain I also want to do! I think the seeds are hard to get hold of?


my 2 topp 44's are free bee fems from homegrown fantaseed, made from a plant called viking..i also have 10 fem top44's from seedsman i havnt run yet and 4 topp44x bubblegum fems from spanish seed co.. as you can see the big bomb has a way better structure, all wer popped the same day, and believe it or not the top44's came up 2 days sooner than the bomb..i also have 2 purple#1's from dutch passion and 1 papaya from nirvana..the papaya is def male, the 2 purples,,,im not sure i think 1 male 1 female but they are hard to tell even with my 30x magnifier.. the purple and papaya are 42 days old, they should be mature enough to clone now.. the bomb and 44's are only 3 weeks old so they need more time to be mature..


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 29, 2015)

DAY 103. HARVEST.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 29, 2015)

oh i just recieved a package,, view em at.....

https://www.rollitup.org/t/original-breeders-packaging.878262/page-7


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 29, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate they will pop through ok. Keep the pics coming of the seedling. Still want to know how good the pop up things are compared to rockwool


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 29, 2015)

Woohoo. Here it comes the Lemon


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 29, 2015)

Don't worry too much about it mate, this is the hardest part... patience!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 29, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> DAY 103. HARVEST.
> View attachment 3531347


Good stuff. How many days in flower was she?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey stick make sure you send us your new link for your new journal


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 29, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Good stuff. How many days in flower was she?


54 days mate so very quick, the seed bank does say 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 29, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Don't worry too much about it mate, this is the hardest part... patience!


Does my fucking nut in these first couple of weeks! Hopefully all turns out well, I'm not working away in the next two weeks so I can keep a good eye on it in the morning and at night!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 29, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Hey stick make sure you send us your new link for your new journal


Don't worry mate, you'll be coming along! Will start a thread in a couple of weeks, make sure everything starts off fine first.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 29, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Don't worry mate, you'll be coming along! Will start a thread in a couple of weeks, make sure everything starts off fine first.


Cheers mate. Can't lose you all now. My time in flower is halfway on Monday


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 29, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Cheers mate. Can't lose you all now. My time in flower is halfway on Monday


I bet they are smelling great! Can't wait to see them finished!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 29, 2015)

Will get some pics posted soon mate


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 29, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Will get some pics posted soon mate


Nice one mate.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 29, 2015)

She's fucked the shell off.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 30, 2015)

R/H in the tent this morning was 90% !! So I've put the exhaust back up and bought a fan speed controller and set it to really low, hopefully this helps.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey man, I've been reading through your journal and I must say that you have had amazing results! Beautiful plants I might add, I'm going DWC in a weeks time (hopefully), really looking forward to that explosive growth. Do you use a humidifier of any sorts in there? Does the DWC system raise the humidity in any way? Thanks man and good luck with this grow.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 31, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Hey man, I've been reading through your journal and I must say that you have had amazing results! Beautiful plants I might add, I'm going DWC in a weeks time (hopefully), really looking forward to that explosive growth. Do you use a humidifier of any sorts in there? Does the DWC system raise the humidity in any way? Thanks man and good luck with this grow.


Cheers mate, I'm very pleased with this grow, I'm hoping the yield is what I thought it was. But I'm doubting it slightly. 
DWC is fantastic and I'd recommend to anyone. I do struggle with humidity slightly but I have been growing one big plant in a small tent and the ventilation hasn't been perfect. These are things I'm going to sort out for the next grow. I have a bigger tent and will be running 6" ducting passively from a window into the tent and using the carbon filter with 4 inch exhaust to take air away. Also just picked up a fan speed controller for the exhaust, so I can lower the fan speed for veg to try and keep the humidity higher.
What you growing right now?


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Oct 31, 2015)

At the moment I'm growing a Goddess Kali in soil. I stunted the growth for the first month a bit, but I think things are improving now. I have problems with humidity all the time, although I don't really know how much his affects growth, people have different opinions on this matter. Might just get a humidifier and stick it next my my intakes.

Anyway, I'm pulling up a chair for this round of yours, good luck.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 1, 2015)

How's the drying going Stick. Nice to see your young girl has now popped up as well.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 1, 2015)

Here she is, a bit stretchy but looking ok, I'll get her looking good once the roots show and they hit the water!


mattyblade1 said:


> How's the drying going Stick. Nice to see your young girl has now popped up as well.


Seems to be going well will probably be ready to trim and jar in a few days, its still drying a bit faster than i would like it too, but its hard trying to find the right balance between it drying too quick or the humidity being too high with the chance of it growing mould. I got the r/h down to 50% and it seemed to be drying quick so ive slowed the fan down and it is at a constant 60%.
How are yours doing mate?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 1, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> R/H in the tent this morning was 90% !! So I've put the exhaust back up and bought a fan speed controller and set it to really low, hopefully this helps.


don't panic. high RH at low temps is not the breeding ground of mold. Just don't have stagnant water like I did


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 1, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> At the moment I'm growing a Goddess Kali in soil. I stunted the growth for the first month a bit, but I think things are improving now. I have problems with humidity all the time, although I don't really know how much his affects growth, people have different opinions on this matter. Might just get a humidifier and stick it next my my intakes.
> 
> Anyway, I'm pulling up a chair for this round of yours, good luck.


I've never had problems in veg even when the R/H is low so I don't worry that much. I think in DWC the plant just grows that fast in veg to even give a fuck about R/H lol 
Have you got a jounal going of any pics?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 1, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> don't panic. high RH at low temps is not the breeding ground of mold. Just don't have stagnant water like I did


Yeah its like 20 degrees in there so it should be fine, i've raised it back upto 60% and keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Nov 1, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I've never had problems in veg even when the R/H is low so I don't worry that much. I think in DWC the plant just grows that fast in veg to even give a fuck about R/H lol
> Have you got a jounal going of any pics?


My RH is so bloody low that even my humidity gauge doesn't show the numbers... ;_;
I'm going to get a humidifier tomorrow and crank the RH up to 60% and see if the plant recovers. If it doesn't than I'm going to have to get that DWC ASAP. 

Right here mate: https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-ever-wardrobe-grow.883655/

First grow with a HPS.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 1, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> My RH is so bloody low that even my humidity gauge doesn't show the numbers... ;_;
> I'm going to get a humidifier tomorrow and crank the RH up to 60% and see if the plant recovers. If it doesn't than I'm going to have to get that DWC ASAP.
> 
> Right here mate: https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-ever-wardrobe-grow.883655/
> ...


What hygrometer have you got? Can you not go in and mist the grow area now and then with a spray bottle? And I shall have a butchers at your journal once I have the time to sit and read through it mate!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Here's the week 4 flower pics. Doing ok but a bit of yellowing on the tips of the leaves on 1 plant only. Flowers still going swimmingly. Any type of feedback bwelcome gents.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 1, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Here she is, a bit stretchy but looking ok, I'll get her looking good once the roots show and they hit the water!View attachment 3533437
> Seems to be going well will probably be ready to trim and jar in a few days, its still drying a bit faster than i would like it too, but its hard trying to find the right balance between it drying too quick or the humidity being too high with the chance of it growing mould. I got the r/h down to 50% and it seemed to be drying quick so ive slowed the fan down and it is at a constant 60%.
> How are yours doing mate?


Just a suggestion but if my buds are drying to fast I put into jars early and keep a close eye on things. What's your thoughts ?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 1, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Here's the week 4 flower pics. Doing ok but a bit of yellowing on the tips of the leaves on 1 plant only. Flowers still going swimmingly. Any type of feedback bwelcome gents.View attachment 3533510View attachment 3533511 View attachment 3533512 View attachment 3533513 View attachment 3533514


Looking good to me mate! Just slight nute burn, but nothing to be worried about, I like to see that cos it just means hold back on the nutes slightly next time! Nothing severe!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 1, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Just a suggestion but if my buds are drying to fast I put into jars early and keep a close eye on things. What's your thoughts ?


Agree 100% mate! I already have 16grams in a jar, and its looking good! This was the loose stuff that I pulled before and some after that I thought was too dry. Depending how things go I might trim the lot and paper bag tomorrow. 
I think the bud is too loose from under a 250 and therefor dries too quick, this is my thought right now but lets see how the buds turn out fully dried. 
I have a strong feeling that i'll be using a 400w for flower next time though.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 1, 2015)

Can't wait to trim the bud aswell so I can go ahead and make some hash! Got all the trim from previous grows and bits of trim from shit deals i bought ages ago. I've just sorted out the bud and shake I'm going to use from the Trainwreck, probably an ounce and half. Should get a fair bit of hash from that lot!


----------



## MistrBurrberry (Nov 1, 2015)

Loved watching through this. Great job!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 1, 2015)

Having a good few drinks tonight, and decided to have a smoke! Packed the Eagle Bill with bud and the fucking lighters run out! Bastard!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 1, 2015)

MistrBurrberry said:


> Loved watching through this. Great job!


Thank you very much, glad it has entertained you! Stick around, i'll be posting pictures of the end product once it is ready. And a brand new thread for the new strain I am growing, Golden Lemons.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 2, 2015)

So I've just finished trimming and its ready to go into bags/ jars.
It weighs 288g or 10.3oz. This is not the final weight though, I will weigh once again after a couple of weeks curing.


----------



## MistrBurrberry (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow, that is really amazing! I'm sitting here looking at my tiny 3 week old plants wishing for even 1/3 of that. Really great work.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 2, 2015)

MistrBurrberry said:


> Wow, that is really amazing! I'm sitting here looking at my tiny 3 week old plants wishing for even 1/3 of that. Really great work.


Thanks a lot mate. What you got growing? Had to edit that, theres actually 10.3oz i forgot to add on the stuff I already had jarred, so theres 288grams!


----------



## MistrBurrberry (Nov 2, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Thanks a lot mate. What you got growing? Had to edit that, theres actually 10.3oz i forgot to add on the stuff I already had jarred, so theres 288grams!


I just started growing, first time ever, about a month ago. I have 3 lemon haze, and one blueberry, all autoflowering (didn't know the difference when I ordered) under seven T8 bulbs. They are doing alright enough now in veg state, but not sure how they will do when flowering, because I just don't really have the setup to vent the heat from an HPS at this point. Trying to keep them really low and wide using LST.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 2, 2015)

jesus! that's AWESOME


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 2, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> jesus! that's AWESOME


Cheers Grape, i'm well chuffed, Although I reckon it could lose lots of weight yet. I've bought bud before that was wetter though! lol this is dry but still really sticky, its like the type of dry that you get from a dealer, if you know what I mean? I think after the cure it will lose at least an ounce in weight. Still, not too shabby for a 250w!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 2, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers Grape, i'm well chuffed, Although I reckon it could lose lots of weight yet. I've bought bud before that was wetter though! lol this is dry but still really sticky, its like the type of dry that you get from a dealer, if you know what I mean? I think after the cure it will lose at least an ounce in weight. Still, not too shabby for a 250w!


Exactly what I was thinking... not too shabby... and you're more than halfway to a perfect smoke so you can jot it down as 1 gram per watt. I'm hoping to do the same yield from 4 plants under the 250 watt cmh


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 2, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Exactly what I was thinking... not too shabby... and you're more than halfway to a perfect smoke so you can jot it down as 1 gram per watt. I'm hoping to do the same yield from 4 plants under the 250 watt cmh


It is definitely doable mate and hopefully this grow inspires other people. I nearly didn't bother growing because of peoples negative views towards 250w, saying that they are useless and won't yield much, but I was inspired by people on here who have had great results and wanted to be one of them. 
I can't wait to see what that CMH does


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 2, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> It is definitely doable mate and hopefully this grow inspires other people. I nearly didn't bother growing because of peoples negative views towards 250w, saying that they are useless and won't yield much, but I was inspired by people on here who have had great results and wanted to be one of them.
> I can't wait to see what that CMH does


I know exactly what you mean. I came across a thread a couple of days ago where some dude got 35 oz from a 1200 watt hps grow and a lot of people seemed baffled. IDK why... it seems doable to me

anyway I'm harvesting mine tomorrow... early... just as the Purple Bud is turning purple... but I have to because I've spotted some mold. A week from tomorrow the younger ones are going into flower under cmh


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 2, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I came across a thread a couple of days ago where some dude got 35 oz from a 1200 watt hps grow and a lot of people seemed baffled. IDK why... it seems doable to me
> 
> anyway I'm harvesting mine tomorrow... early... just as the Purple Bud is turning purple... but I have to because I've spotted some mold. A week from tomorrow the younger ones are going into flower under cmh


If I was him Id be upset that I didn't get at least 40 ounce!! If I had a 600w lamp i'd be expecting 20oz at the very least.
Fucking mold what a bastard, you lost much?
Can't wait to see how the Brainstorm turns out and how much the Power Kush yields


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 2, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> If I was him Id be upset that I didn't get at least 40 ounce!! If I had a 600w lamp i'd be expecting 20oz at the very least.
> Fucking mold what a bastard, you lost much?
> Can't wait to see how the Brainstorm turns out and how much the Power Kush yields


not much... but it has only affected the "top" branch. We'll see...

they're all being subdued by a small LED atm. But tomorrow going in veg under full HID. I'm gonna post pics tomorrow in my thread, but for now I'm gonna need to hit the hay


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 2, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> not much... but it has only affected the "top" branch. We'll see...
> 
> they're all being subdued by a small LED atm. But tomorrow going in veg under full HID. I'm gonna post pics tomorrow in my thread, but for now I'm gonna need to hit the hay


Nice one, I'll check in tomorrow mate and have a gander. Night dude.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 2, 2015)

@mattyblade1 chopped mate, photos and info above.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Cheers mate for letting name know. Will get a proper look tonight as I have to dash to work now


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Nov 3, 2015)

288g what a number! Nice work there mate, here's to future grows. How long it it take from seed to finish?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 3, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> 288g what a number! Nice work there mate, here's to future grows. How long it it take from seed to finish?


Cheers mate, I reckon after it has dried and cured properly there will be around 8 and half ounce. And she took 103 days I think from germination. And flowered for 54 days.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 3, 2015)

MistrBurrberry said:


> I just started growing, first time ever, about a month ago. I have 3 lemon haze, and one blueberry, all autoflowering (didn't know the difference when I ordered) under seven T8 bulbs. They are doing alright enough now in veg state, but not sure how they will do when flowering, because I just don't really have the setup to vent the heat from an HPS at this point. Trying to keep them really low and wide using LST.


Thats the way to go mate, keep them low! Keep us informed on how you get on, interested to see what the T8's can do!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 3, 2015)

That's fuckin sick, just got my 250w!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 3, 2015)

Anon Emaus said:


> That's fuckin sick, just got my 250w!


Nice one, what strain you doing under it? I saw in the 250 thread that you use DWC, amazing isn't it! Search for LBHs 4 way LST. I think this is probably the best way to achieve the best results from a lower wattage lamp. Good lick with your grow!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 3, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice one, what strain you doing under it? I saw in the 250 thread that you use DWC, amazing isn't it! Search for LBHs 4 way LST. I think this is probably the best way to achieve the best results from a lower wattage lamp. Good lick with your grow!


Sorry mate, just read that you are doing Blue Mystic, very nice!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 4, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice one, what strain you doing under it? I saw in the 250 thread that you use DWC, amazing isn't it! Search for LBHs 4 way LST. I think this is probably the best way to achieve the best results from a lower wattage lamp. Good lick with your grow!


Love the DWC, after all my research when I began I figured how could I not! Awesome tutorial, that's exactly what I needed, I really want to scrog but find to many limitation issues I'd run into when I think of doing it, but this will be perfect! My first grow I did absolutely nothing, just let it grow natural, this time I did some LSTing, basically because I had too, all of the main branches just huddled together so tight i had to pull them apart. Definitely following that tutorial for my next grow. Just ordered some seeds, thinking of going with G13's Pineapple Express next.

Was curious to what your thoughts are on my reflector, this is the kit I bought. I always read everyone hating on the those type of reflectors but not sure which is the best for me to use because I don't need to hook up an exhaust or cooltube since my temps are fine. : http://www.amazon.com/Horizon-Reflector-Digital-Ballast-Hangers/dp/B009NTI16Y/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1446653336&sr=8-3&keywords=250w+hps+light+kit

I didn't notice what you use, but is it worth me buying the same as yours or will mine be sufficient?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 4, 2015)

Anon Emaus said:


> Love the DWC, after all my research when I began I figured how could I not! Awesome tutorial, that's exactly what I needed, I really want to scrog but find to many limitation issues I'd run into when I think of doing it, but this will be perfect! My first grow I did absolutely nothing, just let it grow natural, this time I did some LSTing, basically because I had too, all of the main branches just huddled together so tight i had to pull them apart. Definitely following that tutorial for my next grow. Just ordered some seeds, thinking of going with G13's Pineapple Express next.
> 
> Was curious to what your thoughts are on my reflector, this is the kit I bought. I always read everyone hating on the those type of reflectors but not sure which is the best for me to use because I don't need to hook up an exhaust or cooltube since my temps are fine. : http://www.amazon.com/Horizon-Reflector-Digital-Ballast-Hangers/dp/B009NTI16Y/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1446653336&sr=8-3&keywords=250w hps light kit
> 
> I didn't notice what you use, but is it worth me buying the same as yours or will mine be sufficient?


I'm going to use this method next time, I top twice but have never scrogged before, going to make a screen in next week or so. 
I use an Adjust-a-Wing Avenger, great piece of kit but it wasn't cheap! Yours looks more or less the same as mine though so I think you will be fine!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 4, 2015)

Nice, I could see you doing some amazing shit with scrog. Check out this scrog grow, came across it today when looking for Pineapple Express grow journals, he runs only 1 plant at a time and pulls 10-15oz out of em in a grow cabinet: https://www.rollitup.org/t/pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed-to-harvest.344359/

Yikes, looked em up, sure isn't cheap, but yeah mine looks basically the same. Thanks for the info!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 5, 2015)

Just made some hash with the trimmings and an ounce of bud/shake from the last grow.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 5, 2015)

A tiny bit of green material got through but nothing to worry about, probably because of the bags. They were just cheap bubble bags off ebay, think I paid about 20quid. Or it could have just come from the top of the bag whilst I was shaking. I'm happy anyways.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 5, 2015)

The stuff in the left box is made with the 73micron bag and presses into soft pliable hash. The one on the right is made with the 220micron bag and makes harder hash when pressed.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 5, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> The stuff in the left box is made with the 73micron bag and presses into soft pliable hash. The one on the right is made with the 220micron bag and makes harder hash when pressed.


How did you press it?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 5, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> How did you press it?


Just a little hand press mate, can make nice little 1gram chunks.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice. How many grams you got? what's the flavour like?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 5, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Nice. How many grams you got? what's the flavour like?


Got 10.5grams of the 73micron and 17.3 of the 220 micron so call it an ounce! Not tried any mate, going to give some to a friend and see what he thinks! Was thinking £10 a gram for the better stuff and £5 a gram for the other stuff.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 5, 2015)

Not sure what the prices are for hash in the UK? Used to pay £15 for a quart of draw, the soapbar shite. This is good stuff though. Any input would be highly appreciated.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 5, 2015)

Good hash could easily go for 16 quid a gram here. Try putting some heat to it when you press it and it supposedly gains awesome flavor and potency. Ofcourse I can't speak from experience but I know that's how hash has been made traditionally for mucho mucho years down in Morocco.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 5, 2015)

I take that back... I think you can do 30 for a gram for good stuff (no doubt yours is bomb). But I guess people will shy away from that number so just do half grams at a time or whatever


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 6, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Just made some hash with the trimmings and an ounce of bud/shake from the last grow.View attachment 3536177 View attachment 3536178 View attachment 3536179 View attachment 3536180


Your a bloody legend Stickman


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 6, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Just made some hash with the trimmings and an ounce of bud/shake from the last grow.View attachment 3536177 View attachment 3536178 View attachment 3536179 View attachment 3536180


What's the white stuff stick? And what was the total hash weight you got?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 6, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Your a bloody legend Stickman


Cheers mate! It was 27.8 altogether just seen a load stuck to the bubble bag aswell so a little bit more. And that white stuff is the dry ice that I made from the CO2 fire extinguisher. 
The Hash Bomb is doing well in the jars, got a really spicy smell to it. I think there will be about 8 ounce after the cure.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 6, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I take that back... I think you can do 30 for a gram for good stuff (no doubt yours is bomb). But I guess people will shy away from that number so just do half grams at a time or whatever


I'll be sorting mate out so he can have the good stuff for 7.50 a gram and a fiver for the lesser quality.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 6, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I'll be sorting mate out so he can have the good stuff for 7.50 a gram and a fiver for the lesser quality.


put some on the side for me


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 6, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> put some on the side for me


It would be free for you my friend!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 6, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> It would be free for you my friend!


NONESENSE!!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 6, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> It would be free for you my friend!


my cat would happily take it off your hands for 15 a g IF it were the case


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 6, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> NONESENSE!!


Ok yeah maybe not the whole lot lol i would definitely sort you a couple of gram for nowt though from one grower to another! Off to my mates tomorrow who grows and going to give him a gram or two, hes just pulled shit loads off a proper stinky Sativa, unknown strain, all grown from clones. So he'll give me some of that as well.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Here's an update from the Swiss Cheese. This is the sick plant. Stinks to high heaven. The large momma bitch is flying


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 6, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Here's an update from the Swiss Cheese. This is the sick plant. Stinks to high heaven. The large momma bitch is flying


Buds coming along nicely! Its a shame smellyvision still hasn't been invented, I'd love to have a sniff of them!!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 7, 2015)

Mate they really do smell, in a good way though. The big plant is to big to move, it will be a big yielder for certain


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 8, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate they really do smell, in a good way though. The big plant is to big to move, it will be a big yielder for certain


Sounds wicked mate, can't wait to see them finished!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 8, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Sounds wicked mate, can't wait to see them finished!


Had a little smoke of one of the bottom buds last night and it was really sweet tasting, almost like a sugar cane taste. Can't wait until they are fully mature. 3 weeks I recon.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 9, 2015)

Just purchased another 5 seeds from Bonzaseeds. 5x Northern Lights. Old school. I'm told they are really big yielder for Autos.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 10, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Just purchased another 5 seeds from Bonzaseeds. 5x Northern Lights. Old school. I'm told they are really big yielder for Autos.


Nice choice mate, not seen the autos but my mate grew the normal Northern Lights and it was a nice smoke.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 10, 2015)

I have grown the normal ones in the past and the bud size was amazing. Might do 1or2 next time


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 10, 2015)

How's your seedling going?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 10, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> How's your seedling going?


Not right happy with the seedling mate, brown marks on leaves and slow growth, still waiting for roots to show out of the net pot then she can go in the DWC and take off.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 10, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> How's your seedling going?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 10, 2015)

Are you feeding any thing?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 11, 2015)

No mate just plain ph'd water. She wasnt looking too good this morning, might be dead when I get home.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 11, 2015)

She's not gonna die. But you need to top feed asap. I feed mine since the first set of leaves appear.
Also might I thank you for still sticking around my journal


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 11, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> She's not gonna die. But you need to top feed asap. I feed mine since the first set of leaves appear.
> Also might I thank you for still sticking around my journal


I left some water to dechlorinate this morning in order to mix some nutes up for her, just got back she's not dead so I've fed her some, fingers crossed she is ok! I don't know why I haven't fed her any yet, I would also normally feed after the first leaves show! Been really busy these past two weeks and just haven't had the time to care for her and mind has been elsewhere. 
Always mate, I enjoy your work and you have some great ideas, keep posting em! And likewise mate, thank you!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Mate starting to have major issues here. The small cheese is starting to go yellow with brown leaves and I'm starting to see the same on the large plant though not as bad. Growth also seems to have slowed. Really worried now as everything was really going well. Will try and send some pics shortly. Any ideas ? Have been feeding half notes for 2 weeks now.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 11, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3539785


Looks OK Stick. Is growth slow at all ?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 11, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate starting to have major issues here. The small cheese is starting to go yellow with brown leaves and I'm starting to see the same on the large plant though not as bad. Growth also seems to have slowed. Really worried now as everything was really going well. Will try and send some pics shortly. Any ideas ? Have been feeding half notes for 2 weeks now.


more nutes lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 12, 2015)

No grape I think it's zinc defienancy but can't be sure. Really not good


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 12, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> No grape I think it's zinc defienancy but can't be sure. Really not good


Put some pics up, matty. Also why are you feeding half strength nutes? A whole lot of deficiencies will appear when they require more nutes


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 12, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate starting to have major issues here. The small cheese is starting to go yellow with brown leaves and I'm starting to see the same on the large plant though not as bad. Growth also seems to have slowed. Really worried now as everything was really going well. Will try and send some pics shortly. Any ideas ? Have been feeding half notes for 2 weeks now.


Have you tchek the roots?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm not sure Matty, click on this link it should be useful. 
http://www.growweedeasy.com/cannabis-symptoms-pictures


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 12, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Looks OK Stick. Is growth slow at all ?


Very slow mate, I've fucked up big time with this un. I may end up binning it, which would be a shame but I'm not having a shit plant. 2 weeks wasted.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 12, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Very slow mate, I've fucked up big time with this un. I may end up binning it, which would be a shame but I'm not having a shit plant. 2 weeks wasted.


No way... it happened to me too and they pulled through... other than stalling it for a few days up to a week it's pretty cool. Don't bin it


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 12, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> No way... it happened to me too and they pulled through... other than stalling it for a few days up to a week it's pretty cool. Don't bin it


She's safe for now mate, she'd best book her fucking ideas up though or she's going straight in bin lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks thanks guys. Will get some pics up tonight. It's strange because the other plant is fine


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 13, 2015)

Here are a few pics. Any help from you guys would really help. Thanks in advance


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 13, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Here are a few pics. Any help from you guys would really help. Thanks in advance View attachment 3541910View attachment 3541911 View attachment 3541912 View attachment 3541913


It's hard to tell from the pics under the HPS but I'm gonna take an educated guess at it: nitrogen deficiency


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 13, 2015)

without more info it's hard to tell. All the info I've gotten so far is that you're feeding half strentgth nute


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 13, 2015)

Also matty you never really told us about your medium


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 13, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Also matty you never really told us about your medium


If I remember right 30% soil/vermiculite 70% perlite. 

Sorry Matty, I'm not much use here mate, hope Grape and whoever else can point you in the right direction.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 13, 2015)

Stick that's it that's the medium. Grape I went back half feeding because I had to flush due to the yellowing starting. Before this it did full items and additives such as big bud, bud candy and calmag. I can tell anymore cause it is what it 
Sorry. Full Nutes as well


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 13, 2015)

Ph was 6.4


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 13, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Stick that's it that's the medium. Grape I went back half feeding because I had to flush due to the yellowing starting. Before this it did full items and additives such as big bud, bud candy and calmag. I can tell anymore cause it is what it
> Sorry. Full Nutes as well


In that medium you should be aiming for pH 5.5-6. Remember pH is base 10 so any 0.1 of a difference is critical. <--- not sure I got that right as far as English goes. 
Check out anything by @ISK and @WattSaver for some good examples and advice.
Don't cut down on nutes if your ph is off


----------



## WattSaver (Nov 13, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Ph was 6.4


6.4 would be at the very top of the ph acceptable range. With soil in the mix 6.0 to 6.2 is fine. 
Looking at the pics the plant looks really burnt without any cupping, kinda looks like its dying from the tip of the leaf in?? I'm guessing that something is wrong with the roots. Got any gnats in the room??


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 14, 2015)

WattSaver said:


> 6.4 would be at the very top of the ph acceptable range. With soil in the mix 6.0 to 6.2 is fine.
> Looking at the pics the plant looks really burnt without any cupping, kinda looks like its dying from the tip of the leaf in?? I'm guessing that something is wrong with the roots. Got any gnats in the room??


No nays mate. Roots seem fine as well. Was using the recommended does of shogun root enhancer up until 2 weeks ago


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 15, 2015)

The seedling is looking alright but you know what, I just can't be arsed with it. I'm too busy with work at the minute so I might just fuck it off. Let's see, I'm going to stick her in dwc when I get chance and when i can be bothered.
Sorry for the shit attitude, I just don't have the time and patience for a seedling. They piss me off and I fucking hate them lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 15, 2015)

I will however keep logging in to see how you @mattyblade1 and you @grapefruitmarmalade are getting on. All the best to you both and keep posting.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 18, 2015)

@mattyblade1 how are you getting on mate?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mate ok I guess. The small plant seems to be flowering really slowly but the leaves are really yellow. The big Swiss however is still going ok but was hoping for faster growth, growing impatient I guess.its not middle of week 5 so I will see what happens in the next couple of weeks. I think they will go over 8 weeks at this rate


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Really want to germ some new seeds to be honest and are really glad now I have autos


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 18, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate ok I guess. The small plant seems to be flowering really slowly but the leaves are really yellow. The big Swiss however is still going ok but was hoping for faster growth, growing impatient I guess.its not middle of week 5 so I will see what happens in the next couple of weeks. I think they will go over 8 weeks at this rate


Just be patient mate, end of the day they'll take as long as they need, its frustrating but cut them when they are ready, not when you are. 
I think you are going to find the Autoflowers more frustrating than photoperiod strains, seen as that they are what you are used to. I may be wrong and hopefully you will prove me wrong and have great success with them.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Your a good man to chat to mate


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 19, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Just be patient mate, end of the day they'll take as long as they need, its frustrating but cut them when they are ready, not when you are.
> I think you are going to find the Autoflowers more frustrating than photoperiod strains, seen as that they are what you are used to. I may be wrong and hopefully you will prove me wrong and have great success with them.


I started growing autos when I first moved to the UK. I DID HAVE A BIT OF AN ISSUE AT THE START TO BE FAIR. Not sure why I typed that in capitals but anyway, they turned out OK in the end.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 19, 2015)

First grow I did was Autos, grown in biobizz. Didn't really know what I was doing and I did them 12/12 all way through. I'd love to see how much I could pull off one in the DWC.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 19, 2015)

I recon very well. I'm ordering 4 20 ltr pots this week in prep for my next grow can't wait to germ them. Now the choice is what to grow??


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 19, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> I recon very well. I'm ordering 4 20 ltr pots this week in prep for my next grow can't wait to germ them. Now the choice is what to grow??


You selling it or smoking it?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 19, 2015)

Final dried and cured weight, 8ounce and 5 grams. Or 229grams. 
Very subtle smell, spicy with a hint of skunk.
Not smoked it myself but a friend has and really liked it. Said it has a really spicy hashy taste and a heavy stone.


Keep an eye out for my next grow.
Thank you to everyone involved.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 20, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> You selling it or smoking it?


Selling mate. I only smoke occasionally. I will keep a little for myself though


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 20, 2015)

Everyone seems to want cheese or something really skunky for some reason. I'd just do a high yielding strain that stinks. Critical+ maybe? @grapefruitmarmalade any suggestions?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 20, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Everyone seems to want cheese or something really skunky for some reason. I'd just do a high yielding strain that stinks. Critical+ maybe? @grapefruitmarmalade any suggestions?


Maybe try Master Kush. I've never had it myself but it sounds promising since it's landrace genetics


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 21, 2015)

I just want a big yielder as I said i don't smoke much I want weight. I do find that skunks have both a good high and yield like a chick with huge tits


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 21, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> I just want a big yielder as I said i don't smoke much I want weight. I do find that skunks have both a good high and yield like a chick with huge tits


hahaha that's funny man
try out master kush and California Hashplant (Dinafem). I was going to order Cali hashplant today but they just ran out of stock a couple of days ago
I've been talking only good stuff about Dinafem they should pay me


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 21, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> hahaha that's funny man
> try out master kush and California Hashplant (Dinafem). I was going to order Cali hashplant today but they just ran out of stock a couple of days ago
> I've been talking only good stuff about Dinafem they should pay me


Master Kush is a great shout, my mate was on about it other day, said it was the best stuff he's ever grown. Max your yield by loads of LST and SCROG.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 21, 2015)

Had a busy day today. The new tent is up, I've lined it with Orca, carbon filter and exhaust fitted, light hung, metal halide in, fans in, DWC filled up, pump on, plant transferred, boom. Day one Veg.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 21, 2015)

Still looks hungry but she's gonna be good soon!
Are you going to do the same trainig as with the Hash Bomb?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 21, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Still looks hungry but she's gonna be good soon!
> Are you going to do the same trainig as with the Hash Bomb?


Indeed she does, she was ready to go in 2 days ago and was looking good, but all I've been able to do was mist the roots. The yellowing started again today. I really needed this day off to finally get everything sorted, feeling a lot happier now and more confident. She'll be sound in a few days.
I'll be doing the 4 way LST technique, basically the same as the Hash Bomb grow but this time will be SCROGing. Also may be using a 400w HPS for flowering, haven't made my mind up yet, seen as I had huge success using the 250w last time. I sold an eighth to a mate, he loved it and then bought 6ounce off me.
And another mate bought a quart and said its probably the best bud he's ever smoked, said it was so smooth.
Just goes to show you mate what we have said before about flushing! Because this was on full nutes the day before the chop!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 21, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Indeed she does, she was ready to go in 2 days ago and was looking good, but all I've been able to do was mist the roots. The yellowing started again today. I really needed this day off to finally get everything sorted, feeling a lot happier now and more confident. She'll be sound in a few days.
> I'll be doing the 4 way LST technique, basically the same as the Hash Bomb grow but this time will be SCROGing. Also may be using a 400w HPS for flowering, haven't made my mind up yet, seen has I had huge success using the 250w last time. I sold an eighth to a mate, he loved it and then bought 6ounce off me.
> And another mate bought a quart and said its probably the best bud he's ever smoked, said it was so smooth.
> Just goes to show you mate what we have said before about flushing! Because this was on full nutes the day before the chop!


Flushing is for toilets. Focus on curing and what not
I've had problems with my plants as well but they've gotten over it quickly. The main point is don't get your panties in a twist about every little thing.
I'm gonna follow closely on your grows. I Mean, you know it, man.
I did the 4 way LST on my first grow and was very happy with the yield and potency. But these days I'm looking for variety (more plants flowered early) and I'm too lazy to train my plants lol
But I'm looking forward to see what you can do with a 400 watt lamp. Sending good karma your ways!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 21, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Flushing is for toilets. Focus on curing and what not
> I've had problems with my plants as well but they've gotten over it quickly. The main point is don't get your panties in a twist about every little thing.
> I'm gonna follow closely on your grows. I Mean, you know it, man.
> I did the 4 way LST on my first grow and was very happy with the yield and potency. But these days I'm looking for variety (more plants flowered early) and I'm too lazy to train my plants lol
> But I'm looking forward to see what you can do with a 400 watt lamp. Sending good karma your ways!


Thank you very much mate and right back at ya! Normally I'm proper chilled out and everything is tip top, but these past few weeks have been hectic workwise, leaving home early and getting home late, so I just haven't had the time and patience. 
Variety is the one thing i would like, but I absolutely love the DWC system. It astounds me how vigorous the growth is!


----------



## Orlando737 (Nov 21, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> So I've just finished trimming and its ready to go into bags/ jars.
> It weighs 288g or 10.3oz. This is not the final weight though, I will weigh once again after a couple of weeks curing. View attachment 3534104 View attachment 3534105 View attachment 3534106 View attachment 3534107


Oh man !!!!!!
I'm in love !. Got a couple of HB seeds (regs.) for my next grow. Good to see you've had good results, congratulations mate.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Nice Stick. Can't wait to see this one bloom. Is this the lemon?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 22, 2015)

Orlando737 said:


> Oh man !!!!!!
> I'm in love !. Got a couple of HB seeds (regs.) for my next grow. Good to see you've had good results, congratulations mate.


Thank you! It surpassed all my expectations, after being told on this thread by someone who grew it that everything about it was just "average". This was far from a perfect grow and I got 8ounce 5 grams of really nice, cured, dense buds under a 250w lamp! I've got a few seeds left and would definitely grow again, but there are so many other strains that I want to do, so for now they will remain in the ever increasing collection! 
Good luck to you on your grow and fingers crossed you get a few girls! Let us know how you get along!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 22, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Nice Stick. Can't wait to see this one bloom. Is this the lemon?


Yep this is the Golden Lemons.
Genetics: Jew Gold Cut x Lemon Skunk
Type: 60% Indica / 40% Sativa
Flower time: 8-9 weeks
Yield: 450-550 m2


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Are you doing a new post for this or are we just rolling on with this one?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 22, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Are you doing a new post for this or are we just rolling on with this one?


Itll be a new thread mate, ill start it in a couple of weeks, nowt to post at the mo, still looking shite.


----------



## Orlando737 (Nov 22, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Top 44s a strain I also want to do! I think the seeds are hard to get hold of?


They are pretty easy to get, Homegrown Fantaseeds do them, I've checked and easy to get your hands on. I did an African strain called Negra 44 ( aka Ghana 44) which had T44 in it once and it was excellent.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/TOP44/Homegrown_Fantaseeds/


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 23, 2015)

Orlando737 said:


> They are pretty easy to get, Homegrown Fantaseeds do them, I've checked and easy to get your hands on. I did an African strain called Negra 44 ( aka Ghana 44) which had T44 in it once and it was excellent.
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/TOP44/Homegrown_Fantaseeds/


Sounds good to me, I'll have a look at it! 
it was a couple of years ago and we wanted some for an outdoor grow and couldn't find any!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 24, 2015)

The roots on the new plant are taking the piss, I should have killed it when I said I was going to. They are around 15mm poking out of the bottom of the pot and don't seem to be responding properly to feeding. At this stage I would expect the roots to be touching the bottom of the bucket, i'm giving her two days, if she doesn't pick up she's getting slung, the fucking runt.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 24, 2015)

idk man, you need a change. Maybe try turning off the pump, letting the medium dry, and just top feed for a little while... you know... let those roots have something to strive for. Just my two cents


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 25, 2015)

Don't chuck her mate. Be patient she my be a slow starter. My biggest plant started like that. Now she has the biggest buds and is starting to perform. I have other issues that you know about but she is the the small shining light in my room. Oh.. Other than the light itself


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 25, 2015)

lights have just come on so checked on the little bastard. She must have sensed danger, as a few roots are now around 3 or 4 inch. Still not impressed with the rest though, and I fear some roots may be dead. She's still looking hungry but at least she has improved, best be a good smoke after all this bollocks!
Thank you for your comments lads!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 25, 2015)

Matty, talk about shining lights mate, the glow from the metal halide on the Orca is beautiful!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm sure it is 400w blows a mean light.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 26, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> I'm sure it is 400w blows a mean light.


Still using 250w metal halide mate, gonna use a 400w HPS for flower I think (if I ever get to flower) 
How are yours doing now?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 27, 2015)

1 doing ok the smaller of the 2 is shite and dying, going to pull her out.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear it mate, how long left now?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 29, 2015)

Starting to look a bit better.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 30, 2015)

Patience my good man and all will come good


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 30, 2015)

I think its around the time now that its gonna start shooting up.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yep she looks great. Remember that in the seedling stage most of the first couple of months the growing is done under ground or in the water in your case


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 1, 2015)

Unbelievably small mate, shes 5 weeks old, she should be massive by now. Mostly my fault, I fucked up from the beginning. 


mattyblade1 said:


> Yep she looks great. Remember that in the seedling stage most of the first couple of months the growing is done under ground or in the water in your case


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 1, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yep she looks great. Remember that in the seedling stage most of the first couple of months the growing is done under ground or in the water in your case


This was the Hash Bomb at the same age! lol
Edit: No sorry this was hash bomb at 6 weeksbut you still get the picture!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Dec 1, 2015)

The Hash Bomb was impressive indeed! We've all got that one grow that's hard to match up to


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Grape is correct there. I have certain grows that for some reason fly along with no set backs etc. My first cheese grow was like that. 3 big healthy plants that matured beautifully. This grow I did started out like that and slowly for 1 plant turned to shit which only gave me 1.3 oz. The 2nd plant is still maturing ok but I won't get 4 oz off it like I planned to.

Anyway I think you'll find the Lemon will come good in a couple of weeks, just a slow starter is all I recon. She's looking healthy by the pics you sent in.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Dec 3, 2015)

How about some updates? I'm dying to see the progress of that topping


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 3, 2015)

The Hash Bomb was excellent, but I can do better.
This grow isn't going well because I didnt put the time and care into it from the beginning, I was lazy. All my fault, not the plants. The Hash Bomb was far from a perfect grow, but mostly I had the time to care for her and I did everything by the book. P/H and E/C was spot on probably 75% of the time (not much I can do whilst working away). 
If she carries on the way she is I don't think I will dedicate a grow journal to her, I'll just post pics on here instead. The next time I germ a seed I'm going to make sure I'm not busy at work, may even take time off.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 3, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> How about some updates? I'm dying to see the progress of that topping


You've got good eyes mate lol topped her 3'days ago I think. 
she has got some unusual brown marks on the leafs, I'll get some photos tomorrow. The p/h was absolutely fine, doesn't look like nute burn. I did foliar spray her before I went to work and the light is pretty close but it didn't really look like light/heat burn either.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## calliandra (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks like she got hit by something, if it's not the light... the injuries are all on one side and pretty linear, aren't they?
Admit it, you whipped her haha

This girl, she reminds me of one I have growing right now, really slow to get going but otherwise making an effort and looking nice n healthy...
so I feel with you on that, somewhere between worried, annoyed and just puzzled lol

Fingers crossed she'll turn out to be great!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks like a slight burn Stick from the light. Don't spray with the light to close


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 4, 2015)

calliandra said:


> Looks like she got hit by something, if it's not the light... the injuries are all on one side and pretty linear, aren't they?
> Admit it, you whipped her haha
> 
> This girl, she reminds me of one I have growing right now, really slow to get going but otherwise making an effort and looking nice n healthy...
> ...


She has come so close to getting whipped! Haha
Yeah I'm really excited to see how this turns out but its really frustrating at the moment, but she's getting there now, its been a rocky start and it doesn't help me being impatient! What have you got growing at the mo? 
And thank you, good luck with your grow!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 4, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Looks like a slight burn Stick from the light. Don't spray with the light to close


It definitely looks like light burn today mate, when I saw it yesterday it must have been recent! The leaf was still "fresh" and so was the brown marks, I've burnt leaves before and not seen it that way, only ever dry and crispy, which is how they are now. Hopefully that is it anyway, the problem hasn't got any worse so fingers crossed.
I wont be foliar feeding from now anyway as the roots are looking decent, I'll take a photo of them later when she gets up.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 4, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> She has come so close to getting whipped! Haha
> Yeah I'm really excited to see how this turns out but its really frustrating at the moment, but she's getting there now, its been a rocky start and it doesn't help me being impatient! What have you got growing at the mo?
> And thank you, good luck with your grow!


Impatience? what is that? 

I've just sent my 2 Northern Lights#5xHaze into stretch, one of which is a slow goer and pretty much in the way in the scrog lol
This is them this morning after coiffure 

  
To the left is the one that is acting at least a bit sativa-ish as she should, the right one's very obviously the dwindler, which for a while had very indicalike leaves... but! interesting to see what comes out of them and how they differ 

Cheers and may the inner Om be with you!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 4, 2015)

calliandra said:


> Impatience? what is that?
> 
> I've just sent my 2 Northern Lights#5xHaze into stretch, one of which is a slow goer and pretty much in the way in the scrog lol
> This is them this morning after coiffure
> ...


I just googled the definition of impatience but my internet is slow and I gave up because I was sick of waiting 
They are looking great, how old are they? And what set-up have you got? I will also be doing SCROG this time round, can't wait to to give it a go. I'm not expecting a massive yield from the Golden Lemons after the shitty start but fingers crossed for a quality smke. 
I do believe @grapefruitmarmalade is also doing Northern Lights #5 x Haze aswell under the name of Brainstorm by Dutch Passion, be good to compare them! 
Have you got a journal?


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey man, haven't been here for a while. I feel for you mate, I had abnormally slow growth problems as well on this one. After 5 weeks my girl looked as if she was two weeks old. Bloody shame I'll tell you that, I tried to adress EVERYTHING. From the pH of the soil, nutes, lighting, humidity etc. Everything was close to perfect, but I fucked up with the feeding. I didn't give her any nutes for a month, but when I did she started to recover a little bit, but then returned to sluggish growth. I just believe I got unlucky and got a dodgy seed. it could be your problem as well, I never thought genetics could be THAT important.

Anyway, fingers crossed for your girl!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 4, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Hey man, haven't been here for a while. I feel for you mate, I had abnormally slow growth problems as well on this one. After 5 weeks my girl looked as if she was two weeks old. Bloody shame I'll tell you that, I tried to adress EVERYTHING. From the pH of the soil, nutes, lighting, humidity etc. Everything was close to perfect, but I fucked up with the feeding. I didn't give her any nutes for a month, but when I did she started to recover a little bit, but then returned to sluggish growth. I just believe I got unlucky and got a dodgy seed. it could be your problem as well, I never thought genetics could be THAT important.
> 
> Anyway, fingers crossed for your girl!


I have done exactly the same mate, I don't blame the genetics or anything its me whos dropped the bollock unfortunately,as much as I hate to admit it! 
I've been snowed under with work of late working all over Britain, so when I have been at home I haven't taken as much care as I should have and made daft mistakes like feeding plain water for a few week! Don't know what I was thinking! 
Anywho, hopefully I'm out of the shit now, and its all good from now!
How are yours doing now? And, thank you!


----------



## calliandra (Dec 4, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I just googled the definition of impatience but my internet is slow and I gave up because I was sick of waiting
> They are looking great, how old are they? And what set-up have you got? I will also be doing SCROG this time round, can't wait to to give it a go. I'm not expecting a massive yield from the Golden Lemons after the shitty start but fingers crossed for a quality smke.
> I do believe @grapefruitmarmalade is also doing Northern Lights #5 x Haze aswell under the name of Brainstorm by Dutch Passion, be good to compare them!
> Have you got a journal?


Ah I forgive you then for leavingus in the dark about that, slow internet connections are the bummer! 

As for my girls, actually it was only supposed to be one, but one seed looked so lonely lol
Good thing too, imagining I could have only sprouted the slow one, who incidentally is the second born, and accordingly named _Dusk, _whilst_ Dawn_ is trying to show her the way. Horrors! the slowness haha!
They're on day 5 of stretch after 45 of growth from sprouting. Topped twice, and gently defoliated to allow in light. They grew very bushy, made it a pain to try and LST them in prep for the scrog. Don't have a jourmnal here, but I'll be posting updates on this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-scrog-up-bushy-nl-5xhaze-girls.891365/

Recycled soil watered with --water! --, topdressed with neem meal (whenever a fungus gnat appears), their own leaves, and a handful of porous dead wood from a walk I went on the other day  Basically, I'm working towards no till, and looking out at nature: stuff falls on the ground! Accordingly, it does that in my grow closet too 
The closet's 0.5 x 0.9 x 1.87m painted white inside with a totally oversized vent incl. carbon filter (which I have sworn to change as soon as viable) followed by 2m of tubing out and above the closet (discreetly packed in a wihite cardboard box).
They've been growing under 150W MH during veg, the last days I supplemented with 200W CFL as they were spreading. Flower is 150W HPS and 200W CFL. Why this mix? I did my 1st grow with just the HIDS and had the feeling it wasn't enough light for the space, but I wanted to keep the climate in there stable. It works, but I don't like the CFLs much, they're just so clumpy and heavy.

Yours being an indica, I'm guessing it will take a while to scrog her out - unless it is known that she stretches alot after the flip? I'm hoping for some good stretch for mine, they were so dam bushy there was no space for the side shoots to grow out. Oops I almost said the P word again haha 

Yeah it would really be cool to compare notes on the nl5xhaze's @grapefruitmarmalade 

And as for plants with stunted growth, it can't always be the conditions IMO, just look at mine, even growing in the same pot! I do think I will write Sensi Seeds and show them what came out of their seeds, curious to know their take on it.

Cheers!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 4, 2015)

calliandra said:


> Ah I forgive you then for leavingus in the dark about that, slow internet connections are the bummer!
> 
> As for my girls, actually it was only supposed to be one, but one seed looked so lonely lol
> Good thing too, imagining I could have only sprouted the slow one, who incidentally is the second born, and accordingly named _Dusk, _whilst_ Dawn_ is trying to show her the way. Horrors! the slowness haha!
> ...


Blimey, you're a chatterbox aren't you! Haha 
My favourite is Dusk, I reckon she's going to show Dawn a thing or two! 
Our techniques are very similar, I topped her the other day, going to give her a week and top again. She hasn't much on her at the mo, but once she grows she's getting tied up and pinned down! I love lots of LST!!
My space now is 1.0 x 1.0 x 2.0m so I'm going to make a metre square SCROG screen, if everything goes right she should be ready to flower in 2 weeks and will have filled the screen nicely. 
The DWC will ensure she fills the space quickly, unbelievable growth. Its a 60/40 mix so I think I'm going to use a 400w this time round, to get nice solid buds. Last time I used 250w but the strain was really Indica dominant and the buds were rock solid. 
What's the P word?! lol 
I'm going to have a look and follow your thread!


----------



## calliandra (Dec 5, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Blimey, you're a chatterbox aren't you! Haha
> My favourite is Dusk, I reckon she's going to show Dawn a thing or two!
> Our techniques are very similar, I topped her the other day, going to give her a week and top again. She hasn't much on her at the mo, but once she grows she's getting tied up and pinned down! I love lots of LST!!
> My space now is 1.0 x 1.0 x 2.0m so I'm going to make a metre square SCROG screen, if everything goes right she should be ready to flower in 2 weeks and will have filled the screen nicely.
> ...


LMAO I was shocked myself - gives the phrase "don't get me started' a whole new meaning doesn't it 
Yeah lol go ahead and rally for _Dusk_, she needs the support, though I do speak kindly to her and all 

I really look forward to seeing how your scrog develops, especially as your plant is a tad bushy herself at the mo. I'm getting the feeling it may have been better to remove more undergrowth right from the start (getting the plants to focus more on growing upwards and lenghten those internodal distances?), ah there is so much to learn!
So it'll be great to watch how you go about! 
Cheers!


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 5, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I have done exactly the same mate, I don't blame the genetics or anything its me whos dropped the bollock unfortunately,as much as I hate to admit it!
> I've been snowed under with work of late working all over Britain, so when I have been at home I haven't taken as much care as I should have and made daft mistakes like feeding plain water for a few week! Don't know what I was thinking!
> Anywho, hopefully I'm out of the shit now, and its all good from now!
> How are yours doing now? And, thank you!


I had the exact same thing. For the first month I must of "forgot" about her, and didn't give her any nutes which she longed for. Damn, won't be doing that mistake as well.

But only after another month of caring and setting everything right, did I realise something must be off. Maybe it was that stress I caused during the first month, or maybe it really is genetics. Hard to say, but next time I'll spend some more dosh on the seeds. Won't be stingy-ish next time. 

I switched her to flowering not long ago, and she is stretching somewhat, so I'm happy that something is going on. We'll see how she handles her buds.

I too hope yours is going to take off now.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Total change for my new grow. I'm going 100% coco now. Was just down at the grow store and he changed my mind. I will germ 5 new autos next week sometime


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 5, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Total change for my new grow. I'm going 100% coco now. Was just down at the grow store and he changed my mind. I will germ 5 new autos next week sometime View attachment 3557797


Are you still growing in the same buckets Matty? And how different is it? Also what strains you doing mate, can't wait to see it underway! How long left on the Swiss Cheese?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 5, 2015)

Wanted to do a bit of LST today and get some photos of the roots, I've been out and not used to my new light schedule so I've missed the chance cos shes having a kip now! 
I have lights on now 21.30 while 15.30, making the most of the cold nights and the warmer temperature during the day for lights out.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 5, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Are you still growing in the same buckets Matty? And how different is it? Also what strains you doing mate, can't wait to see it underway! How long left on the Swiss Cheese?


I'm going 100% coco mate as the grow shop man suggested. I pulled the small cheese last week as it was not well. The last cheese is going tonight or early next week at the latest. Here is the next gen in germ faze. Just put in ph water 2 mins ago with 1ml of root enhancer


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 5, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Are you still growing in the same buckets Matty? And how different is it? Also what strains you doing mate, can't wait to see it underway! How long left on the Swiss Cheese?


All auto fem by the way


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Dec 5, 2015)

Like-bombs going off!
My Brainstorm (NL#5xHaze) has four shoots coming out of every node. Never seen that before but definitely a good mutation! The colour of the leaves is bright green to yellow... yet another thing that left me pleasantly astonished. Gonna post some pics tomorrow after lights on!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Pics please Grape


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 5, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> I'm going 100% coco mate as the grow shop man suggested. I pulled the small cheese last week as it was not well. The last cheese is going tonight or early next week at the latest. Here is the next gen in germ faze. Just put in ph water 2 mins ago with 1ml of root enhancer View attachment 3558048


All the best to you mate, I like the sound of Diesel Berry and Chocolate Skunk!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 5, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Like-bombs going off!
> My Brainstorm (NL#5xHaze) has four shoots coming out of every node. Never seen that before but definitely a good mutation! The colour of the leaves is bright green to yellow... yet another thing that left me pleasantly astonished. Gonna post some pics tomorrow after lights on!


Wow, sounds mad Grape! Cannot wait to see that!!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 5, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> All the best to you mate, I like the sound of Diesel Berry and Chocolate Skunk!


Me too. Let's see how it turns out. Good thing is I only have to wait 9 or so weeks for results.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 5, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> I'm going 100% coco mate as the grow shop man suggested. I pulled the small cheese last week as it was not well. The last cheese is going tonight or early next week at the latest. Here is the next gen in germ faze. Just put in ph water 2 mins ago with 1ml of root enhancer View attachment 3558048


Oooo, happy! Now thats good!


----------



## calliandra (Dec 5, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Like-bombs going off!
> My Brainstorm (NL#5xHaze) has four shoots coming out of every node. Never seen that before but definitely a good mutation! The colour of the leaves is bright green to yellow... yet another thing that left me pleasantly astonished. Gonna post some pics tomorrow after lights on!


Ah great, I really look forward to those!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Dec 6, 2015)

This is my little Brainstorm
I've remembered that the 4-shoot nodes were early growth so I cut them off at about two weeks into flowering... so I guess it's as if it never happened. Sorry guys.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 6, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> This is my little Brainstorm
> I've remembered that the 4-shoot nodes were early growth so I cut them off at about two weeks into flowering... so I guess it's as if it never happened. Sorry guys.


ooo a very pretty lady, I'm jealous of the internodal space you have there haha
Looks like you topped her a ways up?
What week of flower is she in there?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 6, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> This is my little Brainstorm
> I've remembered that the 4-shoot nodes were early growth so I cut them off at about two weeks into flowering... so I guess it's as if it never happened. Sorry guys.


Nice Grape. Looking sexy


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 6, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> This is my little Brainstorm
> I've remembered that the 4-shoot nodes were early growth so I cut them off at about two weeks into flowering... so I guess it's as if it never happened. Sorry guys.


God she's shot up, these weeks are going by quick! Keep it up mate, looking great!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Dec 6, 2015)

calliandra said:


> ooo a very pretty lady, I'm jealous of the internodal space you have there haha
> Looks like you topped her a ways up?
> What week of flower is she in there?


3 and a half weeks of 11 on and 13 off
Yup I've recently switched to flowering with a ceramic metal halide bulb and it\s done wonders with all my plants but this one plant is still the tightest


mattyblade1 said:


> Nice Grape. Looking sexy





TheStickMan said:


> God she's shot up, these weeks are going by quick! Keep it up mate, looking great!


Thanks matty and the stick man!! I'm actually looking to beat @TheStickMan 's yield record from his last grow by using 4 plants!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 6, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> 3 and a half weeks.
> Yup I've recently switched to flowering with a ceramic metal halide bulb and it\s done wonders with all my plants but this one plant is still the tightest
> 
> 
> Thanks matty and the stick man!! I'm actually looking to beat @TheStickMan 's yield record from his last grow by using 4 plants!


I have my fingers crossed for you mate and wish you all the best! You do know though, that if you beat my record, I will have to beat yours?!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## calliandra (Dec 6, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3558355 View attachment 3558356


OMG she's exploded!!! Awesome!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 6, 2015)

calliandra said:


> OMG she's exploded!!! Awesome!


Yeah she seems to be doing alright now! And I struggled trying to take a photo of all of the old Chinese man beard roots, they are that long!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 6, 2015)

A bit of brutal tying down just done!


----------



## calliandra (Dec 6, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> A bit of brutal tying down just done!


ah this is exciting, I already see a difference - you're leaving the undergrowth alone for now 
maybe I should have done the same, for starts at least


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 6, 2015)

calliandra said:


> ah this is exciting, I already see a difference - you're leaving the undergrowth alone for now
> maybe I should have done the same, for starts at least


Yeah I'm going to leave it alone for now and see how it goes, some of it will turn into nice branches with good potential, others will be shite and will get the old scissor treatment! 
Be able to tell whats good and whats not in a couple of weeks. How many tops do you have on one plant?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Dec 6, 2015)

@TheStickMan I would love to hear a smoke/effect report on the hashbomb you ran last time


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 6, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> @TheStickMan I would love to hear a smoke/effect report on the hashbomb you ran last time


Hard to say mate because I've only ever had it after drinking a lot haha
But from what I remember, just nice and relaxed, happy, definitely strong indica effects more of a body stone. No bad side effects like paranoia or anxiety, I will have to try it without alcohol to let you know properly.
The cure has brought out a more skunky smell. I only ever vape so haven't tried it in a spliff, but have been told it is really smooth. I've had excellent feedback from it so yeah I'm really happy with it and would deffo grow again!


----------



## calliandra (Dec 7, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah I'm going to leave it alone for now and see how it goes, some of it will turn into nice branches with good potential, others will be shite and will get the old scissor treatment!
> Be able to tell whats good and whats not in a couple of weeks. How many tops do you have on one plant?


Not sure lol - too many to handle at the mo it seems.  Leaving them to sort themselves out for a few days and then I'll see who stays - I hope that is haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 9, 2015)

@mattyblade1 you chopped yet mucka?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh yes mate. Got 4.2 wet off big cheese mate. Not bad I recon. The next lot are now in the propogater as of 15 mins ago. Will send a pic shortly


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 9, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Oh yes mate. Got 4.2 wet off big cheese mate. Not bad I recon. The next lot are now in the propogater as of 15 mins ago. Will send a pic shortly


Nice one, bet it stinks?!
How are you doing the autos? 18/6 straight through?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 9, 2015)

My whole house stinks mate had to move all the herb into the roof last nite for the cleaner coming today. Yes I will do something like that mate. My leave it 24 / 24 until I see pistols then change to that light time.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 9, 2015)

The electric propogater is the shit mate. Seems to get the temp up perfectly. Hopefully see the seedlings pop up in the next few days or so


----------



## calliandra (Dec 9, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> The electric propogater is the shit mate. Seems to get the temp up perfectly. Hopefully see the seedlings pop up in the next few days or so


Ah I bet it's awesome! - I've been contemplating getting a heat mat (or whatever theyre called ) for a while now -- when I look at the clones I just took, I get the feeling they must have cold feet lol


----------



## Anon Emaus (Dec 9, 2015)

Lookin good man! I finally found what i had been looking for today, https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-dwc-5-gallon-scrog.510210/ Thought it might help you out if you didn't decide on final design for your scrog, i had been racking my brain on how to make one connected to my bucket lid in an easy fashion. I'll be building it within the week, I'm only at my second set of leaves so I'll be able to implement this grow


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 10, 2015)

calliandra said:


> Ah I bet it's awesome! - I've been contemplating getting a heat mat (or whatever theyre called ) for a while now -- when I look at the clones I just took, I get the feeling they must have cold feet lol


Cold feet yes. I bloody cold up here now so I want to give them at the help I can to get going


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 10, 2015)

Anon Emaus said:


> Lookin good man! I finally found what i had been looking for today, https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-dwc-5-gallon-scrog.510210/ Thought it might help you out if you didn't decide on final design for your scrog, i had been racking my brain on how to make one connected to my bucket lid in an easy fashion. I'll be building it within the week, I'm only at my second set of leaves so I'll be able to implement this grow


Nice one mate, looks similar to the idea I had in my head, I need it lightweight to be able to lift it to drain water and refill every week, and check PH and EC most days. 
That is if I end up SCROGIng this plant, not too sure yet, going to see how she goes.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 10, 2015)

Good Evening grow fans! Just a quick update to show you how the LST turned out.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Dec 10, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice one mate, looks similar to the idea I had in my head, I need it lightweight to be able to lift it to drain water and refill every week, and check PH and EC most days.
> That is if I end up SCROGIng this plant, not too sure yet, going to see how she goes.


Same here on needing to lift for draining/refill every week, that was my biggest issue on trying to find something on how to make my scrog screen. I had been racking my brain for days trying to figure out how I could connect it to the lid and still be able to refill. I actually even set a bucket next to my current bucket, lift the plant out(yes, even a 3.5' tall plant with its 1' root ball, very flimsy) and put it in the empty bucket while i spray out the reservoir for cleansing purpose and refill. This will work perfect, can't wait to see what results I get. I got the PVC today, couldn't find the 90 degree T connectors at my local hardware store but I made the main frame with just regular 90 degrees to see sizing and drill holes for net and it's very light so it'll be nice n maneuverable(I'm only going with a 24"x18" net).

Do you do any topping or just LST?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 11, 2015)

Anon Emaus said:


> Same here on needing to lift for draining/refill every week, that was my biggest issue on trying to find something on how to make my scrog screen. I had been racking my brain for days trying to figure out how I could connect it to the lid and still be able to refill. I actually even set a bucket next to my current bucket, lift the plant out(yes, even a 3.5' tall plant with its 1' root ball, very flimsy) and put it in the empty bucket while i spray out the reservoir for cleansing purpose and refill. This will work perfect, can't wait to see what results I get. I got the PVC today, couldn't find the 90 degree T connectors at my local hardware store but I made the main frame with just regular 90 degrees to see sizing and drill holes for net and it's very light so it'll be nice n maneuverable(I'm only going with a 24"x18" net).
> 
> Do you do any topping or just LST?


I've topped once already mate, going to top once again on Saturday on all the new shoots, and depending on how big she is I'll then wait a week and put her into flower. If she doesn't get massive i might top a third time.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 11, 2015)

Got any bud pics @mattyblade1 of the Swiss Cheese?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah mate I'll send a pic of what's left


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 12, 2015)

The small plant is sold and gone also half the large plant.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 12, 2015)

2.4oz left dried


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> 2.4oz left driedView attachment 3562531


Looks nice that mate, you smoked any yet?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2015)

I've had a set back with the SCROG, snapped one of the main tops whilst LSTing, right on the V. Not a clean snap just a little bit, it should heal up. Just means I can't tie it down. 
So I might just grow it out like I did the Hash Bomb. 
I topped everywhere yesterday, i think I might top again next week, and flower a week after that.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 12, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Good Evening grow fans! Just a quick update to show you how the LST turned out.


Awesome how they're growing up evenly!
You haven't removed anything from the undergrowth to now, right?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 12, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Looks nice that mate, you smoked any yet?


Oh yes mate. Mighty fine high. I have nothing but good reports back so very happy indeed.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2015)

calliandra said:


> Awesome how they're growing up evenly!
> You haven't removed anything from the undergrowth to now, right?


Yeah they aren't that even now because I snapped the branch, I'm such a dick! lol i'll get a photo up. 
And nope haven't removed anything yet, too bushy to see whats good and whats not, at the mo theres 8 main tops, ive just topped again so therell be about 20 next week, and if I top a third time probably around 30.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Oh yes mate. Mighty fine high. I have nothing but good reports back so very happy indeed.


Great stuff mate!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 12, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I've had a set back with the SCROG, snapped one of the main tops whilst LSTing, right on the V. Not a clean snap just a little bit, it should heal up. Just means I can't tie it down.
> So I might just grow it out like I did the Hash Bomb.
> I topped everywhere yesterday, i think I might top again next week, and flower a week after that.


Just leave it and see what happens. Looks very healthy though after a slow start. I now have 4 out of my 5 seeds up and running can't wait to see how these autos turn out. Also bought a humidifier because with the heater on my humidity is very low


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Just leave it and see what happens. Looks very healthy though after a slow start. I now have 4 out of my 5 seeds up and running can't wait to see how these autos turn out. Also bought a humidifier because with the heater on my humidity is very low


Good to hear mate, can't wait to see how they turn out, got some nice variety! And its so frustrating isn't it, trying to balance humidity and temperature!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3562616 View attachment 3562617


The top at the left that is higher than the rest is the one I snapped. Can't tie it down as I have taped it up and I'm waiting for it to heal. Maybe take a week to heal? Not sure.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 12, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Good to hear mate, can't wait to see how they turn out, got some nice variety! And its so frustrating isn't it, trying to balance humidity and temperature!


Your the 1st person who has said that. I find it really difficult indeed. I also think that what contributed to my crispy leaves with the last grow which lead to a shit plant. Bought a new upright fan as well. I also bought a co2 bag that you hang at the top of the grow room. It's suppose to last 3 months or so. Have you heard of them at all ?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 12, 2015)

This is them


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 12, 2015)

Bloody hell, after fighting and tearing my hair out because of the low humidity I just gave up.  Although I mist the plant two times a day, I've heard that keeps the problems caused by low RH in check.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 12, 2015)

Get a small humidifier mate. I got mine for £20.00 so not certain how much that is in USD I turn it on and off as required and my humidity levels are now fine even with a heater on


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 12, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Bloody hell, after fighting and tearing my hair out because of the low humidity I just gave up.  Although I mist the plant two times a day, I've heard that keeps the problems caused by low RH in check.


You can mist the girls in flower though


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah I got myself a humidifier as well, but it did fuck all running on full power all the time. It's probably the shape of my wardrobe, the humid air just rushes to the top, it has no way of accumilating near the bottem.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Your the 1st person who has said that. I find it really difficult indeed. I also think that what contributed to my crispy leaves with the last grow which lead to a shit plant. Bought a new upright fan as well. I also bought a co2 bag that you hang at the top of the grow room. It's suppose to last 3 months or so. Have you heard of them at all ?


Yes, I once used the Exhale CO2 bag, thats like a bag of moss or something? It was in my unspeakable LED auto grow so I couldn't tell you if they are any good or not! Hopefully you have a good wxperience with them.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> You can mist the girls in flower though


Opposite though in flower, guarantee your gonna get high humidity when you want low humidity lol
Its such a pain in arse


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2015)

I want peoples thoughts, i'm going to be struggling to get a SCROG going this time. Shall I just do a monster like the Hash Bomb? Although this time its a bigger tent so it will be a one metre monster! 
What ya reckon?


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 12, 2015)

growing out my big bomb mom wright now, 3 weeks into bloom,,she is a big girl...skunky smell,,, you make me want to pop the hash bombs too... grow well n be well


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> growing out my big bomb mom wright now, 3 weeks into bloom,,she is a big girl...skunky smell,,, you make me want to pop the hash bombs too... grow well n be well


I'm over the moon with the Hash Bomb and would recommend! I'll grow her again one day but theres far too many strains that I need to try first! Cheers mate, all the best!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 12, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I want peoples thoughts, i'm going to be struggling to get a SCROG going this time. Shall I just do a monster like the Hash Bomb? Although this time its a bigger tent so it will be a one metre monster!
> What ya reckon?


Let grow big mate. If you have the room go for it


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 12, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Yes, I once used the Exhale CO2 bag, thats like a bag of moss or something? It was in my unspeakable LED auto grow so I couldn't tell you if they are any good or not! Hopefully you have a good wxperience with them.


Why was it unspeakable? Good or bad?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Let grow big mate. If you have the room go for it


Hash Bomb was a big lass in a smaller tent, deffo got the room for it now.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Why was it unspeakable? Good or bad?


It was a right shitter mate, I had 5 Autos that I started indoors, that were getting planted in woods. But for a few reasons I had to finish them indoors, I didn't know what I was doing and was working away for the biggest part of it. Poor ventilation, heat issues and poor knowledge, plus I did them on 12/12 as I couldn't have the lights on for 18 hours a day. Ended up with an ounce at the end of it. So it doesn't get counted as a grow lol


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Dec 12, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I want peoples thoughts, i'm going to be struggling to get a SCROG going this time. Shall I just do a monster like the Hash Bomb? Although this time its a bigger tent so it will be a one metre monster!
> What ya reckon?


I says skip the SCROG


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I says skip the SCROG


I'm leaning more to the Monster side as well if I'm honest mate!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 12, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I says skip the SCROG


Word Grapeman word


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 12, 2015)

Go huge Stckman


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2015)

FUCKIN MONSTER IT IS!!!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 13, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> FUCKIN MONSTER IT IS!!!


Look at it like this. Bigger plant bigger buds and that is the aim after all.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 13, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Look at it like this. Bigger plant bigger buds and that is the aim after all.


I reckon I could yield more with SCROG, its just gonna be difficult to do now. I'll try it one day, I wanna try mainlining aswell one day, see how that goes.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 13, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> The top at the left that is higher than the rest is the one I snapped. Can't tie it down as I have taped it up and I'm waiting for it to heal. Maybe take a week to heal? Not sure.


Yeah something like that (I read up to 2 weeks when reading around about supercropping)... so no way you can bend it over above the injury? Actually I'd say the scrog could be your friend in this situation, as it could gently guide the branch's growth whilst stabilizing it.

edit: Oops lol seems you've already decided haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 13, 2015)

calliandra said:


> Yeah something like that (I read up to 2 weeks when reading around about supercropping)... so no way you can bend it over above the injury? Actually I'd say the scrog could be your friend in this situation, as it could gently guide the branch's growth whilst stabilizing it.
> 
> edit: Oops lol seems you've already decided haha


Unfortunately not no, its snapped right on the V where it was first topped. Trying to tie it down just causes it to split at the bottom! Its a shame cos I really wanted to give SCROG a go, oh well theres always next time!


----------



## calliandra (Dec 13, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Unfortunately not no, its snapped right on the V where it was first topped. Trying to tie it down just causes it to split at the bottom! Its a shame cos I really wanted to give SCROG a go, oh well theres always next time!


ah dam, that does suck eh -- ohwell, here's to that injury healing up nice and quickly


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 13, 2015)

calliandra said:


> Yeah something like that (I read up to 2 weeks when reading around about supercropping)... so no way you can bend it over above the injury? Actually I'd say the scrog could be your friend in this situation, as it could gently guide the branch's growth whilst stabilizing it.
> 
> edit: Oops lol seems you've already decided haha


----------



## calliandra (Dec 13, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3563400 View attachment 3563401 View attachment 3563402


Ouch!
Sending her good healing vibes!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 13, 2015)

calliandra said:


> Ouch!
> Sending her good healing vibes!


She said thank you!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 13, 2015)

4 up 1 to go.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 13, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3563530 4 up 1 to go.


Nice one, fingers crossed for the fifth! And you've used the jiffy plugs, what do ya think to them?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 13, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice one, fingers crossed for the fifth! And you've used the jiffy plugs, what do ya think to them?


Not shaw yet mate the seeds seamed to germinate OK in them. I'm more interested in the coco. I'm joining you in the hydro by using coco


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 13, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice one, fingers crossed for the fifth! And you've used the jiffy plugs, what do ya think to them?


I'd be happy with 4 if the 5th didn't come up


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 13, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3563400 View attachment 3563401 View attachment 3563402


How old is the lemon stick?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 13, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Not shaw yet mate the seeds seamed to germinate OK in them. I'm more interested in the coco. I'm joining you in the hydro by using coco


How does the coco work mate?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 13, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> How old is the lemon stick?


Errrrrrrmmmmmm..........around 6/7 weeks from seed I think. She should be in flower now but I reckon another 2 weeks of veg left yet. Very very poor for hydro, but its my fault.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 13, 2015)

Love this thread and you lovely people that contribute to it! I'm interested into how you all got into cannabis,

when did you first use it?
what made you want to use it?
how you use it?
do you still use it?
what is the purpose of your grows, personal, money or hobby?
@mattyblade1
@grapefruitmarmalade
@calliandra
@Gregor Eisenhorn
@Anon Emaus
@TheChemist77
@madininagyal
@crsmith
@THCBrain
@harris hawk
@Enwhysea
@Tink3rFarms
And anyone else who I haven't mentioned who has contributed to this thread, (sorry if I have missed your name) 
Also any new comers feel free to get involved!


----------



## slaphau5 (Dec 13, 2015)

I just read through this entire thread and yup, DWC for me. Looking forward to this coming year now for sure. I can get some AK47 and Chernobyl seeds, crossing my fingers that theres a Red Cherry pheno in the AK seeds 

And I've got to say I am incredibly impressed with that setup!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 13, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Love this thread and you lovely people that contribute to it! I'm interested into how you all got into cannabis,
> 
> when did you first use it?
> what made you want to use it?
> ...



my dad was a police officer and used, so did most of my family,, i tried it first at a young age,, probably like ten i was in 7th grade and i really liked how it felt..by the time i was in high school my family all new i used and they were not happy but excepted it.. i only smoked weed till just a few years ago, now i make butter w/ it also and make bubble hash..i started growing in my dads back yard wile still in high school then moved it into my bed room closet,,he was really cool about it, but to this day ive never smoked with him..i grew for a long time once i bought my own house, built a grow room in my garage and sold the weed for profit and because it was much cheaper than buying it for myself and better quality..i married and moved to MI IN 2011 and just to keep my family safe i became a legal care giver,, i didnt really like growing illegally after i was married, i mean i dont care what happens to me, but i want my wife n son safe, so legal was a better fit..pluss i like improving the quality of life for others if i can..but i also found being a care giver is much more stressfull than growing to sell, u build relationships and lose people its very hard as they become way more than friends,,like family so loss becomes a big part of a care givers life and its very sad,,never thought growing legally would be harder than illegally growing and selling,, and legally there is very little to no profit so if u dont love growing and helping others,,your best off growing illegally and putting money away for a lawyer if anything should happen..wen i was growing illegally i had a lawyer w/ a deposit if needed as i was pulling in around $4000.00 every 8 weeks off just a 4x4 ebb n flow table..so i would put a bit aside just in case..,grow well n be well to all


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey Stick, great questions.

1. I first smoked cannabis when I was aboooout 16 years old. I remember that the first time it didn't actually hit me, but I definitely wasn't sober. Only after the next joint was a high and a fucking kite.

2. I don't really know, I'm pretty sure it was one of those "oh my friends are smoking so I want to as well" type of decisions.

3. Joints all the way man.  I absolutely HATE smoking in a rush. For me it's a time to unwind and do what the hell I want, so I always like to sit in a place I consider safe with a joint in my hand. I never liked using pipes, they make me feel as I'm smoking crack or something like that, although pipes and bongs allow me to actually appreciate the taste of pure cannabis. Without the tobacco and such. Bongs are somewhat exciting as well, maybe because I always use them when it's some type of special occasion, be it Christmas or a birthday. But I'm a lazy bastard by nature, so I hate cleaning up after using them.

4. About a year ago was the beggining of my really rough life (that still continues today) and I started to unfortunately abuse the stuff. Used to smoke it every day during the holidays and during school every other weekend. Since I'm very sensitive to all types of substances known to me like caffeine, cigarettes and cannabis, it was starting to affect me in the wrong sense. After I realised that I've starting to cross that dangerous line I quit. Knowadays I smoke once a month and I'm really content with that.  Can't say I despise the stuff.

5. At first I wanted to grow because of the fact that it was something completely bizzare to me. I always liked working with my mum in the garden, so I thought to myself, why the hell not? Cannabis seemed very mysterious to me, being illegal and what not. So I started like a true n00b, buying that one 25W 6500k cfl, growing without any reflecting materials with just that bulb hovering up above the seedling. That all resulted in complete fuck ups, so I got furious and just tried my luck outdoors. After three months it was a result as I got about 15g of Lemon Haze, wow was I proud.  Of course there was no type of LST and general knowledge in my doings, and I had to fight with bud rot. Lost about 50% of my plant. After that I came across sites like Grasscity, 420 magazine and eventually settled down in Roll It Up.  After I saw the sheer amount of people dedicated to growing, the different techniques, methods and opinions I just got completely lost in fascination.

Now I grow for myself, because it really gives me something to do and I feel like it's the best hobby I ever had/will ever have.  Growing also helps me with my anxiety disorder, gives me a sense of pride and acomplishment, even if my indoor grows are still proper shite.  I would love to one day move to a country were growing is legal and join some kind of Anonymous Growers club haha. 
I only sold cannabis two times in my life, just to be able to recompansate the dosh spent of bulbs and equipment, but I hated it. Stress and adrenaline are one of the worst combinations for me, so I never went back. The flowers I don't smoke myself are given to my one friend, lucky bastard he is.

What about you Stick?


----------



## slaphau5 (Dec 14, 2015)

Ahhh, sophomore year in a baseball dugout... I had forgotten I had tennis practice that day, the first of the season. Naturally I didn't realize it until the coach and team walked past to get to the courts. I didn't even have my racket haha, the coach was completely chill though, didn't smoke again for about a month after on 420, that was the first time I was actually baked.

I think I wanted to smoke pot simply because it's in my genes. I remember a time when 7 yeear old me was snooping in my older brothers shit and I caught a little more than a hint of a whiff, and despite not even know what exactly pot was, I knew it was pot lol. My parents were total hippies and I even recall my mother saying to me, I'd rather you smoke pot than drink alcohol. Big mistake!!! Ahaha green light indeed.

I prefer bong rips, something about being able to see the smoke as I inhale/

I don't really smoke much these days, mostly because of cost/job applications/drug testing. But I will always be a marijuana smoker.

I'd like to hook myself up, and all of my friends with quality herb that's only been passed through one set of hands. And if the herb happens to be superb in comparison to anything else available, well that was the plan all along.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 14, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Love this thread and you lovely people that contribute to it! I'm interested into how you all got into cannabis,
> 
> when did you first use it?
> what made you want to use it?
> ...


Still not sure the first time I smoked pot (I was told it's that) on my senior trip it was really pot!
I will never forget how the sand on that beach felt like it was up to my knees and the ground was sometimes upside down (like walking the ceiling) as we (tried lol) to walk back to the hotel - retrospectively, the buzz that night was more like LSD  lol

I began smoking more regularly while writing my thesis for uni - I was writing about how _The Life and Times of Tristram Shandy _is stylistically very similar to postmodern literature and explaining why that was so - really helped me think outside the box, which was at the very center of that thesis 
After my kids were born, I had a time where I would call my consumption medical - it helped me slow down and be more in the moment with them, and to be patient and understanding, not worrying about my "grown-up" stuff so much 
From there, I moved to a supply-based regularity - i.e., is there something in the house? smoke it! 
Which is more or less where I've stayed, with a 3 year break after my sister died - I stopped then because smoking tended to pull me down in that time.

Nowadays, I mostly smoke "homeopathically" (there's like 0.1g in my joints, which my son likes to make fun of haha), mostly in the evenings, or in summer out on a mountain, as it helps me unwind and be in the moment, ahhhh 
I can be both active and couched on the same weed, depending on my focus - something I've just recently noticed: when I light up and think of what I want to focus on with that smoke, I really _do _get focused on that, whereas if I just smoke without any intent, I get woozy, chaotic, and lose track of what I was wanting to get done.
I do also enjoy smoking with friends, which I have taken up again recently. But I'd say my first use of weed is to assist me with balance. I'm a burnout type, and I've gone all the way blowing my fuses haha -- not going there again! 

My first motivation to get growing indoors was supply - I was sick of having to buy off people I didn't want to be buying off for lack of other contacts. Also, when I started reading about cannabis cultivation, beginning with the strains, to setup, to growing techniques, to harvesting, to curing -- so much variety! so much to discover and try out! I was fascinated, and that, in the end got me going. Grow my own supply and some extra to sell to friends to cover my costs is all I will ever aim for 

What about you @TheStickMan ?
Haha if you're out of town working this week you have a nice weekend of reading in store for yourself


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 14, 2015)

Good idea about the 0.1g. I always preffered having a little buzz, then being high or stoned. Could be because I've never tried a proper sativa strain, but all types of cannabis make me feel heavy after an hour of smoking. Plus I act like a complete dipshit when in a heavy state, so a light buzz helps me maintain the clearness of my thoughts.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Dec 14, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Love this thread and you lovely people that contribute to it! I'm interested into how you all got into cannabis,
> 
> when did you first use it?
> what made you want to use it?
> ...


I first smoked in high school and I felt it was an easy way to fit in with the rest of the crowd. It stuck with me and it became sort of my thing
I stopped for a while and started growing after uni. I've taken a liking to it... quite obsessive actually... but I got no one to share my obsession with 
I make butter and use medicinally. Don't think I'll ever smoke again
It's medicine for migraines and stress. I'm a day dreamer so I enjoy zoning out and introspecting a lot. Makes me active as well... to the point where I revolt against dullness


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 14, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Love this thread and you lovely people that contribute to it! I'm interested into how you all got into cannabis,
> 
> when did you first use it?
> what made you want to use it?
> ...


I 1st used herb back in 85 when I was in high school. I used it to to relax and laugh at my mates.i wanted to use it simply because it was fun and easy to grow and get. It grows anywhere in Australia in the summer. I started smoking out of a bong at 1st but only smoke the occasional spliff now.
I now use it if I'm pissed of or stressed, so not that often really. The reason I grow it is because it's fun and I do sell it to get extra cash. Now with all the different strains that are about it makes it even more exciting to grow.
Hope this helps Stick


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 14, 2015)

Wow, what a great response and some fascinating stories! Really enjoyed resding through them all! 
Please forgive me though, as I set off for work at half 5 this morning and didn't get home while 20.00! So I'm going to have a couple of beers and a pizza and have an early night and do it all again tomorrow! But I will get back to you all personally when I have the time and tell you all my story! 
Thank you all for your time, you're all brilliant!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Any time mate. Get some rest


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 15, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> How does the coco work mate?


Coco is hydro basically and is the total opposite to soil. Every time you water with coco you put 30% oxygen into the roots which is way more effective that soil or perlite. You can also re-use it after you have finished a grow which is cool. It is ph'd to 5.5 and has no salts of fertiliser in it. So last nite I added a quart of nutes to 2 Ltr of water and the results were amazing all of the seedlings had grown and took a nice lime green colour which wasn't there the day before. It's amazing stuff


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey Stick what are your thoughts on adding some H202 to your reservoir? Have you ever tried it? I'm going DWC in a few days (hopefully) and I was just reading up on some methods to avoid the dreaded root. H202 has come up a lot of times so I was wondering if you use it.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 15, 2015)

slaphau5 said:


> I just read through this entire thread and yup, DWC for me. Looking forward to this coming year now for sure. I can get some AK47 and Chernobyl seeds, crossing my fingers that theres a Red Cherry pheno in the AK seeds
> 
> And I've got to say I am incredibly impressed with that setup!


Thank you for taking the time out to read through it, hope you have learnt a thing or two! I haven't heard of the Chernobyl strain, I'll have a look for it! Good luck in finding that pheno!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 15, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Any time mate. Get some rest


Got some right graft to do over the next few days, can't wait for the Christmas break!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 15, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Coco is hydro basically and is the total opposite to soil. Every time you water with coco you put 30% oxygen into the roots which is way more effective that soil or perlite. You can also re-use it after you have finished a grow which is cool. It is ph'd to 5.5 and has no salts of fertiliser in it. So last nite I added a quart of nutes to 2 Ltr of water and the results were amazing all of the seedlings had grown and took a nice lime green colour which wasn't there the day before. It's amazing stuff


Sounds great pal, something I've never looked into, do you use it in the hempy buckets?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 15, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Hey Stick what are your thoughts on adding some H202 to your reservoir? Have you ever tried it? I'm going DWC in a few days (hopefully) and I was just reading up on some methods to avoid the dreaded root. H202 has come up a lot of times so I was wondering if you use it.


Sorry mate, I don't know much about it. I have always feared root rot myself but haven't given it much thought! I suppose prevention is the best cause! And if you are going to use it I would look for a product specifically designed for use with plants. 
I shall let you in on a little secret aswell. I've never seen anyone else using this, but to be fair I've never looked. I don't use a pump and airstone, I found the pump too noisy and it pissed me off lol Instead I use a submersible pump, which is very quiet, and it creates lots of tiny little bubbles, whereas an air stone would create bigger bubbles and less of them. The plants I have done have always loved it anyways! Good luck and let me know what you decide on doing!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 15, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Sounds great pal, something I've never looked into, do you use it in the hempy buckets?


No mate standard pots


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 15, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> my dad was a police officer and used, so did most of my family,, i tried it first at a young age,, probably like ten i was in 7th grade and i really liked how it felt..by the time i was in high school my family all new i used and they were not happy but excepted it.. i only smoked weed till just a few years ago, now i make butter w/ it also and make bubble hash..i started growing in my dads back yard wile still in high school then moved it into my bed room closet,,he was really cool about it, but to this day ive never smoked with him..i grew for a long time once i bought my own house, built a grow room in my garage and sold the weed for profit and because it was much cheaper than buying it for myself and better quality..i married and moved to MI IN 2011 and just to keep my family safe i became a legal care giver,, i didnt really like growing illegally after i was married, i mean i dont care what happens to me, but i want my wife n son safe, so legal was a better fit..pluss i like improving the quality of life for others if i can..but i also found being a care giver is much more stressfull than growing to sell, u build relationships and lose people its very hard as they become way more than friends,,like family so loss becomes a big part of a care givers life and its very sad,,never thought growing legally would be harder than illegally growing and selling,, and legally there is very little to no profit so if u dont love growing and helping others,,your best off growing illegally and putting money away for a lawyer if anything should happen..wen i was growing illegally i had a lawyer w/ a deposit if needed as i was pulling in around $4000.00 every 8 weeks off just a 4x4 ebb n flow table..so i would put a bit aside just in case..,grow well n be well to all


Great story, thank you for your reply! Have you ever considered having a spliff with your Dad? I gave mine his first try of bud when I was around 14 (he said he tried hash in the 80's) and he was smashed, my mum came home from work and all he could do was laugh! lol 
This is proper interesting reading this because in the UK it is still very much illegal, and it still isn't seen as medicinal. It is in the most part (from my experience) recreational. Maybe one day it will be legalised but I can't see it happening anytime soon. I lost a family member to cancer. And I knew cannabis could have helped him but no one else would have seen it that way. 
I find what you are doing is very commendable, well done Sir and I wish you all the best for the future!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 15, 2015)

ive smoked with aunts,uncles,cousins,brothers n sisters, but will not smoke with dad.. i guess its just out of respect, i wouldnt feel wright about it..he always sais he only smoked it a few times but i know the truth.. he smoked for years and even has pictures of me as a baby on his shoulders with huge plants behind us,, he sais they wer for the police department so they knew what marijuana looked like..im the youngest of 4 and my brothers and sister all say he was a pot head... its cool, i let him think i believe his story, just like i give him weed and he sais its for uncle howie...i know he is smokin it... as long as we are happy, we have a good relationship, thats all that matters to me..family,,the only ones you can truly trust, you want whats best for them ,just as they want whats best for you..u always dont see things the same but, u know know matter what family is always there for you.. all the best


----------



## calliandra (Dec 16, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> This is proper interesting reading this because in the UK it is still very much illegal, and it still isn't seen as medicinal.


LOL yeah I have an otherwise very educated British friend who keeps telling me to stop smoking as he thinks it would resolve all of my problems, as if it were the devil's work or something haha


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 16, 2015)

calliandra said:


> LOL yeah I have an otherwise very educated British friend who keeps telling me to stop smoking as he thinks it would resolve all of my problems, as if it were the devil's work or something haha


Kill your friend. He or she may be a pig. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Dec 16, 2015)

calliandra said:


> LOL yeah I have an otherwise very educated British friend who keeps telling me to stop smoking as he thinks it would resolve all of my problems, as if it were the devil's work or something haha


I know a guy who is fresh off med school who believes cannabis severely lowers sperm count.
But he is also a homophobe and has other weird ideas as well so... there's always gonna be people like that regardless of their education


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 16, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Hey Stick, great questions.
> 
> 1. I first smoked cannabis when I was aboooout 16 years old. I remember that the first time it didn't actually hit me, but I definitely wasn't sober. Only after the next joint was a high and a fucking kite.
> 
> ...


I would much prefer to smoke a spliff myself but I am always worrying about smell, so prefer to vapourise or smoke a little bit in a pipe, that is on the rare occasion that I do smoke. 
I'm sorry to hear about "your rough life", in what way did it turn rough and how? Tell us to fuck off if you think I'm being nosey!  Either way, I hope you get past it! 
I myself was a big user of bud at one point and was dependant on it, and I decided to quit. I absolutely love the stuff but it isn't for me anymore. 
I myself have trouble with anxiety, something that cannabis used to help me with, but now has the opposite effects! I get the feeling you are from Northern England?!! If so, where abouts? Obviously don't be too specific!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 16, 2015)

calliandra said:


> LOL yeah I have an otherwise very educated British friend who keeps telling me to stop smoking as he thinks it would resolve all of my problems, as if it were the devil's work or something haha


Oh don't get me started Calli! Lol I've heard people say "it's dangerous nowadays because of this new form of cannabis called Skunk" ! hahaha


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm gutted, broken stem was doing alright, but I've accidently broke it some more so I've just cut it off completely. I know for a fact workwise aswell, I'm going to be busy as fuck in January and working away so I'm thinking of putting her into flower soon, so that I can be around for the stretch. God, this has been a stressful grow.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 17, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I'm gutted, broken stem was doing alright, but I've accidently broke it some more so I've just cut it off completely. I know for a fact workwise aswell, I'm going to be busy as fuck in January and working away so I'm thinking of putting her into flower soon, so that I can be around for the stretch. God, this has been a stressful grow.


ohno! so sorry to read that! 
Really, what an unlucky girl - though you wouldn't think it looking at her otherwise 
She's grown so vital and has a good amount of other branches she can now develop, I'm sure she'll recover from that loss soon 

What the hell do you do? Must make a note to self to never take up that profession


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 17, 2015)

4 up and I had to plant another seeds to make up for the 5th that never germinated. I choose an auto Big Head strain. Fingers crossed


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 17, 2015)

#boringstageofgrowing


----------



## calliandra (Dec 17, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> #boringstageofgrowing


LOL unless you get into the sugary sweet swooney kind of drooling people do over babies -- "oooo just loook at those itsy bitsy kiiiiuute leaves, looks soooo like its mama!!!"


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yep there lovely little girls. I hope they start to grow up soon though


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Calli do you have anything going at the moment?


----------



## calliandra (Dec 17, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Calli do you have anything going at the moment?


yeah I do, just got back from weaving these:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-scrog-up-bushy-nl-5xhaze-girls.891365/page-4#post-12156971
a bit more 

oh and thanks for asking, I had almost forgotten about my clones lol -- I think I need to find a warmer place for them...


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 17, 2015)

They look tops mate. Nice and healthy. What's the strain ?


----------



## calliandra (Dec 17, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> They look tops mate. Nice and healthy. What's the strain ?


Thanks  They're Northern Lights #5 x Haze from Sensiseeds


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 17, 2015)

calliandra said:


> Thanks  They're Northern Lights #5 x Haze from Sensiseeds


Nice. Can you get Sensiseeds in the UK?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 17, 2015)

calliandra said:


> ohno! so sorry to read that!
> Really, what an unlucky girl - though you wouldn't think it looking at her otherwise
> She's grown so vital and has a good amount of other branches she can now develop, I'm sure she'll recover from that loss soon
> 
> What the hell do you do? Must make a note to self to never take up that profession


Yeah shes looking well to say shes had some hammer lol I'm going to see what shes like when she wakes up, she gets up about 21.15. Give her a bit of LST, thats what I was doing last night when I snapped her lol I'd had a few to drink and I'm impatient! 
I'm an engineer, its a bit specialist what I do and theres not many people that do it so I can't really say much more!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 17, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Nice. Can you get Sensiseeds in the UK?


You can mate yeah, either from their website or Rhino seedbank will probably stock them as well. They've got some Auto's that you might be interested in as well, like Skunk no.1 Auto, Super Skunk Auto and White Widow Auto.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 17, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> 4 up and I had to plant another seeds to make up for the 5th that never germinated. I choose an auto Big Head strain. Fingers crossed View attachment 3566227View attachment 3566228


Looking spot on mate! Fingers crossed for the fifth, and nice temperature as well, bang on 24!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 17, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> #boringstageofgrowing


I don't need to remind you how much I hate that stage lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 17, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I don't need to remind you how much I hate that stage lol


That's why I said it. It's shit boring ah? One good this I invested in was the humidifier that has put my humidity up to between 50-60%. 1 issue I have in the attic is cold grow rooms and low humidity. Rest assured I'll fuck something else up though


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 17, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking spot on mate! Fingers crossed for the fifth, and nice temperature as well, bang on 24!


Cheers on the temps mate. It is a struggle at times when you have the heater on full time


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 17, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> That's why I said it. It's shit boring ah? One good this I invested in was the humidifier that has put my humidity up to between 50-60%. 1 issue I have in the attic is cold grow rooms and low humidity. Rest assured I'll fuck something else up though


It's an arsehole of a stage mate, I don't enjoy it one bit until its big enough to top and tie down, thats when the fun begins!
Perfect temperature and thats good humidity as well! 
I've given up on humidity in the early stages of veg, the bigger she gets the higher the humidity! And then its a struggle in flower lol such a fucking pain.
And ye have little faith my friend, you've got a new system that should work better for you! Best of luck to you!


----------



## calliandra (Dec 18, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah shes looking well to say shes had some hammer lol I'm going to see what shes like when she wakes up, she gets up about 21.15. Give her a bit of LST, thats what I was doing last night when I snapped her lol I'd had a few to drink and I'm impatient!
> I'm an engineer, its a bit specialist what I do and theres not many people that do it so I can't really say much more!


Sounds interesting! -- in construction or machines or? the upside being, since your abilities are so in demand, no job security issues, right? 

I think it's really smart to have the light phase at night, especially now in winter!
I currently have fluctuations between 29°C daytime all the way down to 17° at night, but am thinking it wouldn't be good to change the cycle now... next year, I guess


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 18, 2015)

calliandra said:


> Sounds interesting! -- in construction or machines or? the upside being, since your abilities are so in demand, no job security issues, right?
> 
> I think it's really smart to have the light phase at night, especially now in winter!
> I currently have fluctuations between 29°C daytime all the way down to 17° at night, but am thinking it wouldn't be good to change the cycle now... next year, I guess


Yeah my jobs pretty safe! And its more to do with machinery-ish lol 
This is my first time winter grow so I'm taking full advantage of the cold weather! I haven't really took much notice of the temperature but everything seems sound. Gonna get more involved with the grow over the Christmas Holidays which I can not wait for!!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 18, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> It's an arsehole of a stage mate, I don't enjoy it one bit until its big enough to top and tie down, thats when the fun begins!
> Perfect temperature and thats good humidity as well!
> I've given up on humidity in the early stages of veg, the bigger she gets the higher the humidity! And then its a struggle in flower lol such a fucking pain.
> And ye have little faith my friend, you've got a new system that should work better for you! Best of luck to you!


Let's hope so mate. The seedlings haven't seemed to have grown much in the last days so I really want some growth soon.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks @calliandra for my five hundredth like! lol


----------



## calliandra (Dec 18, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Thanks @calliandra for my five hundredth like! lol View attachment 3567332


LMAO! And we DO!!! Cheers!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 19, 2015)

502 you mean


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 20, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I would much prefer to smoke a spliff myself but I am always worrying about smell, so prefer to vapourise or smoke a little bit in a pipe, that is on the rare occasion that I do smoke.
> I'm sorry to hear about "your rough life", in what way did it turn rough and how? Tell us to fuck off if you think I'm being nosey!  Either way, I hope you get past it!
> I myself was a big user of bud at one point and was dependant on it, and I decided to quit. I absolutely love the stuff but it isn't for me anymore.
> I myself have trouble with anxiety, something that cannabis used to help me with, but now has the opposite effects! I get the feeling you are from Northern England?!! If so, where abouts? Obviously don't be too specific!!


No worries mate, you're not being nosey. Nice of you to ask! Around two years ago I started to feel very anxious about everything and with the amount I was smoking it just got worse and worse until I couldn't cope with it anymore. Just like with you, smoking really seemed to aggravate the anxiety (which is why I want to try my hand at CBD strains, got a seed popping just as we speak) and only after some time did I fully understand that I have an anxiety disorder. Growing somewhat helps me fight it, so I'm not giving up on this hobby no matter the odds. 
Haha funny you should mention that, because I used to live in England for 11 years but then after my parents got a divorce I moved to Poland, looks like some things don't change. What about you Stick, what part are you from?


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 20, 2015)

And I'm trying my hand at DWC, just waiting for that bloody late courier to give me my much needed items. I've had enough of stressful grows (I feel you), I hope this one will turn out much better than my current one.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 20, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> No worries mate, you're not being nosey. Nice of you to ask! Around two years ago I started to feel very anxious about everything and with the amount I was smoking it just got worse and worse until I couldn't cope with it anymore. Just like with you, smoking really seemed to aggravate the anxiety (which is why I want to try my hand at CBD strains, got a seed popping just as we speak) and only after some time did I fully understand that I have an anxiety disorder. Growing somewhat helps me fight it, so I'm not giving up on this hobby no matter the odds.
> Haha funny you should mention that, because I used to live in England for 11 years but then after my parents got a divorce I moved to Poland, looks like some things don't change. What about you Stick, what part are you from?


I've just got my hands on a tiny bit of good quality hash from Amsterdam, it smells amazing, tastes great, so smooth and no anxiety or paranoia side effects, just a really great stone! I grew up smoking hash but only the shite that was always on the market in England, just the usual moroccan and soapbar, always preferred the stone to bud.
And I'm a Yorkshire lad me pal!  Where in England was you from? 
And good luck with the DWC, you'll love it!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 20, 2015)

i think if you only smoke once in a wile the paranoia or anxiety is bad but if u smoke every day the high gets better and the paranoi goes away.. just my opinion..


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 20, 2015)

North London, Islignton to be precise. Quite far off from you.  Miss it with all my heart, I would love to go back there one day. England is fucking amazing.
Ooo hash, smoked it once and it was the most intense 30mins I ever had in my life.
Oh I cannot wait to see if the delivery is going to come tomorrow. If it doesn't then I'm proper fucked, because I've been germinating a seed for the past two days. Oops.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 21, 2015)

Ah Yorkshire, home of the (to me) ever mysterious Yorkshire pudding haha - have meant to spend a summer thereabouts for years! BUT, since it looks I'll never make it back up to Britain, maybe I should just try and make some myself 

@Gregor Eisenhorn -- oo a friend of mine is also about to start a CBD-high strain, I really look forward to seeing how it differs in effect. What strain are you popping there?

@TheChemist77 well idk I have been smoking daily again for the past few weeks - and while it was nice for a bit, it doesn't do it for me because I am mostly smoking anonymous weed, which does relieve tension but on the other hand makes me listless and stupid in the head (so less relaxing than "ah, why even bother", which then makes me feel depressed).
So instead of taking a healthy, regenerating offtime over the cold & dark winter (as planned) I am more hanging around waiting for it to finally be over (again) 
My point being, that it IS relevant WHAT we're smoking, more so than how often/how much? then again, my issue is not specifically anxiety


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 21, 2015)

A strain from Royal Queen Seeds called Dance World. It seems intersting, especially after I started reading on the differences between high THC and high CBD strains. This one actually has around 11% THC and 10% CBD so I presume there will be some sort of high.  We'll find out hopefully in 2-3 months.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 21, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers mate, bigger tent and SCROG next time I think!


May I ask what kind/size of bucket you have there and what's in it? Fck'n magnificent!


----------



## calliandra (Dec 21, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> A strain from Royal Queen Seeds called Dance World. It seems intersting, especially after I started reading on the differences between high THC and high CBD strains. This one actually has around 11% THC and 10% CBD so I presume there will be some sort of high.  We'll find out hopefully in 2-3 months.


Now that sounds really interesting indeed!
Too bad I wouldn't be able to grow it lmao, "Dance World" brings Abba into my involuntary internal jukebox on "repeat eternally" and I hate Abba!!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 21, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> North London, Islignton to be precise. Quite far off from you.  Miss it with all my heart, I would love to go back there one day. England is fucking amazing.
> Ooo hash, smoked it once and it was the most intense 30mins I ever had in my life.
> Oh I cannot wait to see if the delivery is going to come tomorrow. If it doesn't then I'm proper fucked, because I've been germinating a seed for the past two days. Oops.


What made you choose to go to Poland? You bloody English people going over there and taking all of their jobs! lol 
If it doesn't turn up mate just keep the seedling going in whatever medium it is you are using, i would keep it in that until you see the roots popping out and then transfer into the net pot with just a layer of pebbles underneith it, then just hand water until the roots hit the water then boom!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 21, 2015)

calliandra said:


> Ah Yorkshire, home of the (to me) ever mysterious Yorkshire pudding haha - have meant to spend a summer thereabouts for years! BUT, since it looks I'll never make it back up to Britain, maybe I should just try and make some myself
> 
> @Gregor Eisenhorn -- oo a friend of mine is also about to start a CBD-high strain, I really look forward to seeing how it differs in effect. What strain are you popping there?
> 
> ...


Nah then, theres nowt wrong wi Yorkshire puddings a tell thi! Haha you should definitely come over, some really nice places, others... Not so nice lol 
And I agree with you, I smoked some of my Trainwreck last week, and I didn't enjoy the feeling, I'm an over active thinker to begin with, and find that some strains just make my mind just go into overdrive and start worrying about stuff that really isn't worth worrying about. It's weird. When I have had some of my Hash Bomb I don't really get those feelings as much, but still a little bit. But from the hash I get no crap side effects, just nice and relaxed!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 21, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> A strain from Royal Queen Seeds called Dance World. It seems intersting, especially after I started reading on the differences between high THC and high CBD strains. This one actually has around 11% THC and 10% CBD so I presume there will be some sort of high.  We'll find out hopefully in 2-3 months.


Always been interested in the CBD strains and would love to grow one, but It would be hard for me to sell it. That sound like a really good ratio though, can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 21, 2015)

calliandra said:


> Now that sounds really interesting indeed!
> Too bad I wouldn't be able to grow it lmao, "Dance World" brings Abba into my involuntary internal jukebox on "repeat eternally" and I hate Abba!!!


You're crackers! haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 21, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> May I ask what kind/size of bucket you have there and what's in it? Fck'n magnificent!


Thank you very much!
It's an Oxy Pot, not sure on the size of the bucket, probably 20litres. I empty it and fill it up with 15 litres every week and this is enough to bring the water level just beneath the net pot.
For the Hash Bomb I used :-
750 x 750 x 2000mm tent. 
Shogun Samurai nutrients. 
600w dimmable Ballast.
250w Metal Halide for veg.
250w High Pressure Sodium for flower. 
Avenger Adjust-a-wing reflector


----------



## calliandra (Dec 21, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Nah then, theres nowt wrong wi Yorkshire puddings a tell thi! Haha you should definitely come over, some really nice places, others... Not so nice lol


LOL yes I do keep thinking that myself - not off the list, just not top of it either 



TheStickMan said:


> And I agree with you, I smoked some of my Trainwreck last week, and I didn't enjoy the feeling, I'm an over active thinker to begin with, and find that some strains just make my mind just go into overdrive and start worrying about stuff that really isn't worth worrying about. It's weird. When I have had some of my Hash Bomb I don't really get those feelings as much, but still a little bit. But from the hash I get no crap side effects, just nice and relaxed!


Which brings up the question of what strain that hash is made of --- _or _whether the processing involved with making hash changes something (which I wouldn't necessarily have thought)? Have you tried making hash and compared it with the same weed in budform? Ah the multitude of experiments!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 22, 2015)

calliandra said:


> LOL yes I do keep thinking that myself - not off the list, just not top of it either
> 
> 
> Which brings up the question of what strain that hash is made of --- _or _whether the processing involved with making hash changes something (which I wouldn't necessarily have thought)? Have you tried making hash and compared it with the same weed in budform? Ah the multitude of experiments!


It absolutely does make a difference. I have been making hash for many years. However recently, I was turned on to the Frency Canoli Hash thread. We have been doing all kinds of wacky stuff. All the stuff in the videos. We have smoked the same strain at each stage of the process and the high changes. A couple of strains have come into my garden and never left. I have been hashing this particular strain for at least 8 years. There is a consensus among a few that there is a definite difference! It's been a fun last couple of days
.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 22, 2015)

ive noticed wile making bubble hash, with each different strain i get different colored hash..most afghans produce a dark brown or black hash, wile my skunk trimmings get me a light tan or blond colored hash..i prefer the blond hash effects over the black..the black is really sedative wile the blond seems more energetic wile allieviating body pains...

most hash plants are of afghan genetics..


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 23, 2015)

calliandra said:


> LOL yes I do keep thinking that myself - not off the list, just not top of it either
> 
> 
> Which brings up the question of what strain that hash is made of --- _or _whether the processing involved with making hash changes something (which I wouldn't necessarily have thought)? Have you tried making hash and compared it with the same weed in budform? Ah the multitude of experiments!


I have indeed made my own hash! Go to page 29 and all will be revealed! I haven't tried it though! The purer stuff took along the trainwreck smell, which personally I can't stand, and my mate said it smelt funny aswell lol the not as pure greener stuff is a lot better, it presses well and my mate loved it! I think there is definitely something that happens to the effects like told @Oregon Gardener said.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 23, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> It absolutely does make a difference. I have been making hash for many years. However recently, I was turned on to the Frency Canoli Hash thread. We have been doing all kinds of wacky stuff. All the stuff in the videos. We have smoked the same strain at each stage of the process and the high changes. A couple of strains have come into my garden and never left. I have been hashing this particular strain for at least 8 years. There is a consensus among a few that there is a definite difference! It's been a fun last couple of days
> .


Very nice indeed, I did the Dry Ice method last time using the bubble bags, i need to work on my technique though! 
And links please!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 23, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> ive noticed wile making bubble hash, with each different strain i get different colored hash..most afghans produce a dark brown or black hash, wile my skunk trimmings get me a light tan or blond colored hash..i prefer the blond hash effects over the black..the black is really sedative wile the blond seems more energetic wile allieviating body pains...
> 
> most hash plants are of afghan genetics..


Give me the really sedative stuff, plonk my arse in front of the telly with some comedy on, beer and munch within easy reach, jobs a good un!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 23, 2015)

@mattyblade1 owt happening with your seedlings mate?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 23, 2015)

Update on the Golden Lemons. Switched to 12/12 yesterday. Not expecting a massive yield from this grow, she hasn't been prepared well enough. Next time eh?


----------



## calliandra (Dec 24, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Update on the Golden Lemons. Switched to 12/12 yesterday. Not expecting a massive yield from this grow, she hasn't been prepared well enough. Next time eh? View attachment 3570799 View attachment 3570800


Oh! But she's looking lovely and healthy and filling out the space left by the lost branch -- nicely trained, sir!
So yeah maybe it won't be a bumper crop, but I do think she'll come along very well indeed now in the stretch!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 24, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Update on the Golden Lemons. Switched to 12/12 yesterday. Not expecting a massive yield from this grow, she hasn't been prepared well enough. Next time eh? View attachment 3570799 View attachment 3570800


I disagree. I think that will be a steller plant. Beautifully done! You could get way more stretch than ya think and plenty of tasty buds.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 24, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I disagree. I think that will be a steller plant. Beautifully done! You could get way more stretch than ya think and plenty of tasty buds.





calliandra said:


> Oh! But she's looking lovely and healthy and filling out the space left by the lost branch -- nicely trained, sir!
> So yeah maybe it won't be a bumper crop, but I do think she'll come along very well indeed now in the stretch!


Thank you! Can't wait to smell those buds, apparently its meant to stink this strain! I'm not after much stretch now, so for the next 2 weeks I'll be continuing to use the 250w metal halide and growth nutrients and then after that I'll be using a 400w HPS and switch to the flower nutrients. Its a 9 week strain, so hopefully in 11 weeks I'll have some lovely buds!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 25, 2015)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Dec 26, 2015)

Wow looking good! She's gonna be a monster. I see you went for the screen after all... too lazy to train? 
Merry Christmas to you too bro!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 26, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Update on the Golden Lemons. Switched to 12/12 yesterday. Not expecting a massive yield from this grow, she hasn't been prepared well enough. Next time eh? View attachment 3570799 View attachment 3570800


She looks good mate. Don't give up yet


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 26, 2015)

A day late, but Merry Christmas to you all. Hope you all yield largely this year.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Ok,so a bit of an update from me prior to New Year's Eve. We are on day 14 from seed. I planted 1x Chocolate Skunk, 1 x Diesel Berry, 1 x Haze and 1 x Big Head. All fem Autos. I'm growing in 100% coco with the exception of the big head which has 50% perlite. I'm using Canna coco Nutes which is an A and B mix.
So far I have 3 very healthy young chicks and the Big Head has just popped up.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 28, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Wow looking good! She's gonna be a monster. I see you went for the screen after all... too lazy to train?
> Merry Christmas to you too bro!


Been extremely lazy this grow!! And it seemed like the best thing to do after losing the branch so I could fill out the space it left! I hate having the lights on at night, I like to be able to keep checking in and tie bits down check the ph and ec. But I'm doing none of that because the light is only on for a while in the morning and then comes on at night when I've had a few beers and cant be arsed! lol 
I'm done with drink for a while now, had too much over the festive period!


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 28, 2015)

Merry late Christmas all! That canopy is looking great Stick!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 28, 2015)

Is anyone else experiencing problems on here? My posts won't show up??


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Yep. Just sent you a message


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 29, 2015)

Oh I think it's working now. The site been malfunctioning for two days for me.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yep it's been shite for 3 days


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 29, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3573469 View attachment 3573470 View attachment 3573471 View attachment 3573472 Ok,so a bit of an update from me prior to New Year's Eve. We are on day 14 from seed. I planted 1x Chocolate Skunk, 1 x Diesel Berry, 1 x Haze and 1 x Big Head. All fem Autos. I'm growing in 100% coco with the exception of the big head which has 50% perlite. I'm using Canna coco Nutes which is an A and B mix.
> So far I have 3 very healthy young chicks and the Big Head has just popped up.


Looking great mate, very healthy! Is the feeding schedule a lot different with them being autos? How long till they flower is around 25 days from seed?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 29, 2015)

Hopefully everything is back to normal now?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 29, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Merry late Christmas all! That canopy is looking great Stick!


Merry Christmas mate, and thank you its coming along now! Has your DWC arrived yet. I've got around the DWC SCROG draining and filling problem, just bought a water pump, tried it last night and it works really well! I'll get a photo up later, its inside the tent and lights are off!


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 29, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Merry Christmas mate, and thank you its coming along now! Has your DWC arrived yet. I've got around the DWC SCROG draining and filling problem, just bought a water pump, tried it last night and it works really well! I'll get a photo up later, its inside the tent and lights are off!


Water pumps are so convenient, I'll have to get one one day.

Ah blast it, I think I bought a retarded seedling, because the taproot made a u turn in the rockwool and starting growing up and then snapped it's bloody tip... Now I'm just hoping it'll start growing again bacuse if not I'll just have to order a new seed. And I'll be behind two weeks. ;_;

But apart from that the DWC is all up and running, it's just a bit naked because there's nothing growing there.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 29, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Water pumps are so convenient, I'll have to get one one day.
> 
> Ah blast it, I think I bought a retarded seedling, because the taproot made a u turn in the rockwool and starting growing up and then snapped it's bloody tip... Now I'm just hoping it'll start growing again bacuse if not I'll just have to order a new seed. And I'll be behind two weeks. ;_;
> 
> But apart from that the DWC is all up and running, it's just a bit naked because there's nothing growing there.


Heres one the same as mine
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Battery-Operated-482--transfer-Minutes/dp/B000WXJYR0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1451395049&sr=8-4&keywords=Small+water+pump
Fingers crossed its ok mate, its so frustrating losing time!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 29, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking great mate, very healthy! Is the feeding schedule a lot different with them being autos? How long till they flower is around 25 days from seed?


Cheers Stick. I water everyday with Nutes. All I've done is follow the instructions on the canna feed programme and then backed the amounts back slightly, seems to be working a treat. Not sure when they start flowering. I would say in the next 3 weeks. Will keep pics coming when I see some change. I'm really impressed with the growth rate in coco everyday there are new leaves.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 29, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Water pumps are so convenient, I'll have to get one one day.
> 
> Ah blast it, I think I bought a retarded seedling, because the taproot made a u turn in the rockwool and starting growing up and then snapped it's bloody tip... Now I'm just hoping it'll start growing again bacuse if not I'll just have to order a new seed. And I'll be behind two weeks. ;_;
> 
> But apart from that the DWC is all up and running, it's just a bit naked because there's nothing growing there.


My big head seed did that mate. Fuckn shite. I just turned it around and it's now growing very slowly


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 29, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> My big head seed did that mate. Fuckn shite. I just turned it around and it's now growing very slowly


Damn, what's with these seeds? 

I mean, is it worth continuing? I've had enough of slow growing plants.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 29, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Damn, what's with these seeds?
> 
> I mean, is it worth continuing? I've had enough of slow growing plants.


Coco mate. Grow in coco


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 29, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Damn, what's with these seeds?
> 
> I mean, is it worth continuing? I've had enough of slow growing plants.


Its a hard decision to make, I still wish that I had started again when I said it, but I've got a load of seeds in stock. 
it ended up in veg 9 week from seed. It should only take me 5/6 week from seed till I flip, and the plant isn't half the size I wanted it to be. 
But i fucked up in the beginning not giving nutes so I had problems with roots. 
I think you should carry on, get something to help the roots and once they hit the water the growth will just explode. (Hopefully!)


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 29, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Coco mate. Grow in coco


I wunt mind trying coco one day, 4 plants in my 1 metre square tent, get 4 different strains on go. You still using 400w Matty?


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 29, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Coco mate. Grow in coco


Definitely try it out on my next run. I've got about three weeks (hopefully) left for my already one month flowering Goddess Kali. After I pull her, I'll try some coco.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 29, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I wunt mind trying coco one day, 4 plants in my 1 metre square tent, get 4 different strains on go. You still using 400w Matty?


Yep mate 400w. It's so simple to use its not funny


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 29, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yep mate 400w. It's so simple to use its not funny


I've bought a 400w HPS, going to give her another week of stretch, then stick it in. 
How often do you need to water with the coco?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 29, 2015)

Update. Need to do some tucking. Can just see the pistils. Happy days!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Dec 29, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Update. Need to do some tucking. Can just see the pistils. Happy days!View attachment 3574312


Holy shitsnacks. This is gonna be another beast!!!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 29, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Holy shitsnacks. This is gonna be another beast!!!!


Lmao, holy shitsnacks is going to be a new phrase of mine! Love it! 
I fear that this grow has been a bad representation of DWC due to my laziness and inability to put my upmost into the grow! DWC is the daddy, if you are growing one plant at a time! And if you have the room to do more! 
Not sure what I'm going to yield on this one, I doubt it will be full potential.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 30, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> I've bought a 400w HPS, going to give her another week of stretch, then stick it in.
> How often do you need to water with the coco?


I water everyday with nutes just enough until I see run off, but you could get away with every 2nd or 3rd day. It's funny. Every time I water I get a growth spurt


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 30, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Update. Need to do some tucking. Can just see the pistils. Happy days!View attachment 3574312


That's class looking now stick. I recon you'll be surprised what you get off that bitch.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 30, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> I water everyday with nutes just enough until I see run off, but you could get away with every 2nd or 3rd day. It's funny. Every time I water I get a growth spurt


Sounds a bit thirsty for me that, would be difficult for me while working away.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 30, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> That's class looking now stick. I recon you'll be surprised what you get off that bitch.


Cheers mate, I'm hoping for at least 10 ounce. 13/14 would be smashing but I think I'm pushing it lol Probably l able to achieve that next time if I give the plant the right start in life.


----------



## 9leaves (Dec 30, 2015)

Sweet man! Looks like you need a few more inches. That thing is going to explode when it Bud's. Thats always were I got the most growth. Keep up the good work. She is HAPPY!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 30, 2015)

9leaves said:


> Sweet man! Looks like you need a few more inches. That thing is going to explode when it Bud's. Thats always were I got the most growth. Keep up the good work. She is HAPPY!


Cheers! She's only been under 12/12 for a week so should be a lot more growth yet!


----------



## 9leaves (Dec 30, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers! She's only been under 12/12 for a week so should be a lot more growth yet!


Do you have more room for the EXPLOSION of Bud?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 30, 2015)

9leaves said:


> Do you have more room for the EXPLOSION of Bud?


Thats all the space left! Should be plenty of room left in there


----------



## 9leaves (Dec 30, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Thats all the space left! Should be plenty of room left in there


Ok maybe its the picture looking tight. I saw the under growth is cleared for good ventilation. I hope that is just an illustion that the space is all taken up.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 30, 2015)

9leaves said:


> Ok maybe its the picture looking tight. I saw the under growth is cleared for good ventilation. I hope that is just an illustion that the space is all taken up.


Yeah theres still another 8 inch round the sides, and to the front, the back is pretty much full but should be able to weave that round. Ive cleared a lot of growth from underneith aswell since I have taken this photo, and expect I'll be clearing a lot more over the next week or two!


----------



## 9leaves (Dec 30, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah theres still another 8 inch round the sides, and to the front, the back is pretty much full but should be able to weave that round. Ive cleared a lot of growth from underneith aswell since I have taken this photo, and expect I'll be clearing a lot more over the next week or two!


I just got powder mildew on a few leaves on my last grow. Just wanted to make sure you don't get it. I just cut the leaves off that had it. That controled it. I now have more fans to blow things around harder. That PM is just a pisser.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 30, 2015)

9leaves said:


> I just got powder mildew on a few leaves on my last grow. Just wanted to make sure you don't get it. I just cut the leaves off that had it. That controled it. I now have more fans to blow things around harder. That PM is just a pisser.


Hopefully I never have the pleasure of dealing with it! What caused that? Was it because the canopy was so crowded and not enough air movement? I normally go to town with the defoliation 3 weeks after the flip to get more light to the bud sites, lower the relative humidity and get good air circulation.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 30, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Sounds a bit thirsty for me that, would be difficult for me while working away.


Would agree. You can get away with 2 or 3 days. How long are you away at any one time?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 30, 2015)

A bit of Coco info you may find useful 

*Background on Coco*

The recent shift to* Coco* as a medium for growers has caused many to turn and take a look. Since *Coco* can be used in virtually any style of growing (ie. Container Growing, Ebb and Flow, DWC and even Aeroponics) and wide spread reports of increased growth rates as a result of it's use, it certainly merits a closer look. 

*Coco *and it's various grades are manufactured from the shells and husks of the Coconut. While *Coco* is made in several parts of the world, *Sri Lanka* is by far and away the world leader in*Coco* production. For obvious reasons, it is cheaper to produce the *Coco* in *Sri Lanka* as labor is cheap and Coconuts are quite abundant as Coconut export is one of* Sri Lanka's* top export products. 

*Coco* products have many uses other than it's Horticultural applications. As an example, *Coco *husks (the larger pieces) are used to mix in with unstable earth to help anchor it and allow water to easily pass through thereby controlling erosion in mountainous areas of the world. *Coco* is also used to filter drinking water in some parts of the world that can't afford the high cost of water treatment plants. 

*Coco in Gardening*

In indoor gardening, *Coco* and it's various grades offer indoor growers (Newbies and Seasoned Growers alike) a super forgiving medium that practically insures that over-watering and "dampening off" never occur. In Hydro, *Coco*allows the gardener to cycle/flood less frequently as the *Coco* itself, unlike *Hydroton*, will retain the perfect amount of moisture to keep the plants happy between floods. Depending on the grade of *Coco *used, if you're flooding four or five times per light cycle, you can easily cut down to two to three floods during "lights on" and NONE during the dark period. Less floodings = less nutrients used = big savings on nutrients!

Being a totally inert (no food value) substrate,supplemental feedings through a good, well rounded nutrient regime are essential. However, this is the beauty of *Coco* as since it is inert, youcan more accurately control EXACTLY how much food your plants are receiving. Also, by just looking at your plants, you'll be able to see if they are wanting more food or less and you can veryprecisely contol the feedings by monitoring the PPM or EC of your feedings. *Coco* allows the grower to have a "gas pedal" and a "brake" for the plant growth. Through trial and experimentation, you will quickly find that precise level that your plants perform best at and learn to keep it there for pronounced growth!

Something should also be said about the "symbiotic" relationship that *Coco* enjoys with plants. When doing a side by side comparion withplants grown in *Coco* versus the same plants grown in Soil (or *Coco *vs *Hydroton* in Hydro), it becomes apparently very quickly to the grower that the rate of growth is EXPLOSIVE in *Coco!*It's not at all unusual to see the same cuttings in *Coco* be twice the size of cuttings in soil. The plants have an overall healthier, happier look to them and the hybrid vigour of a given strain is accentuated when in *Coco.* The tastes and aromas of buds grown in *Coco* are extremely difficult to tell from herb grown in a totally organic soil and are ALWAYS more flavorful and aromatic in Hydro when compared to *Hydroton* grown bud.The plants just seem to give their best in *Coco *and with less hassle than either soil or *Hydrton. *

When it comes to the problems of seriously vasilating pH in Hydro when *Hydroton* is used, you can kiss those problems goodbye when you convert to *Coco *as your medium. Once thoroughly flushed and buffered with pH'd water, *Coco* will prove to be rock solid when it comes to staying in the proper pH range. This reason alone makes *Coco* worth converting to in Hydroponics, IMHO. 

Aside from training your brain to pH at hydroponic levels, *Coco* growers must adapt to a "Water to Waste" approach to watering/feeding when container growing. This means to continue watering well after runoff water comes out of the bottom. This is because *Coco* retains just enough moisture to sustain the plant but, like Hydroponics, it requires a good long drink to keep the plants happy. This also acts as an effective"flushing" method to keep salts (nutrients) from building up in the medium. Although you need to feed much more frequently than a pre-ferted soil mix, it is still recommended that you do a periodic plain pH'd watering to assist in ridding any built up salts in the medium. For this reason, Watering to Waste requires some sort of "catch" system to capture the run off water out of your pots whencontainer garden. An Ebb n Flow tray works well or you can fabricate your own catch try to place under your pots. If elevated, this catch tray can have a drain in one corner or at the center to allow the run off to drip into a Rubbermaid containerbelow the catch tray.


----------



## 9leaves (Dec 30, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Hopefully I never have the pleasure of dealing with it! What caused that? Was it because the canopy was so crowded and not enough air movement? I normally go to town with the defoliation 3 weeks after the flip to get more light to the bud sites, lower the relative humidity and get good air circulation.


I thought one fan was moving enough air. I was starting to hear the fans downstairs so I put one on low. Thinking about it. My neighborhood always smells good. I just get paranoid about it. Even though in eitier direction I can smell some top shelf bud blazin'. Its the same when I spark up. But when you aren't smoking everything sounds loud about the grow room. Grow room. Ha. Its a small closet. My anxiety plays into a nice paranoid me.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 30, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Would agree. You can get away with 2 or 3 days. How long are you away at any one time?


If I'm working away I always make sure I'm back at weekends, and I just leave a bucket of nutes mixed up, and a friend pops round and just tops up to a line ive drawn in marker pen. They don't know anything about cannabis so I just keep it simple for them.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 30, 2015)

9leaves said:


> I thought one fan was moving enough air. I was starting to hear the fans downstairs so I put one on low. Thinking about it. My neighborhood always smells good. I just get paranoid about it. Even though in eitier direction I can smell some top shelf bud blazin'. Its the same when I spark up. But when you aren't smoking everything sounds loud about the grow room. Grow room. Ha. Its a small closet. My anxiety plays into a nice paranoid me.


Yeah I always run 2 fans during flower, only 9 inch ones. Im thinking of buying one of those slim oscillating fans, they had them on offer at the grow shop but sold out very quickly, Amazon will have them no doubt!
What ya growing and whats your set-up?


----------



## calliandra (Dec 30, 2015)

My goodness, she really is exploding! Trying to get noticed, perhaps? 
I really like how the buds have some breathing space between them - looks relaxed as compared to the crampitycramp I have on mine!
Can you take a sideview too sometime? I'd love to have a look under her scroggy skirts 

and wow @mattyblade1 - thanks for all that coco info in one spot!
It does sound very tempting as far as the advantages go -- but all that watering wouldn't suit me either  lol
I do prefer coco in my soil over peat though, mainly because peat is non-renewable though it's sourced closer.
And what applies to pure coco thus also applies to my setup, if in limited ways 
So did I understand correctly that coco is PH-neutral?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 30, 2015)

calliandra said:


> My goodness, she really is exploding! Trying to get noticed, perhaps?
> I really like how the buds have some breathing space between them - looks relaxed as compared to the crampitycramp I have on mine!
> Can you take a sideview too sometime? I'd love to have a look under her scroggy skirts
> 
> ...


.
Thank you, shes definitely getting there! And I shall take some photos just for you later on when she wakes up, which will be in the next couple of hours!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 30, 2015)

calliandra said:


> My goodness, she really is exploding! Trying to get noticed, perhaps?
> I really like how the buds have some breathing space between them - looks relaxed as compared to the crampitycramp I have on mine!
> Can you take a sideview too sometime? I'd love to have a look under her scroggy skirts
> 
> ...


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 30, 2015)

calliandra said:


> My goodness, she really is exploding! Trying to get noticed, perhaps?
> I really like how the buds have some breathing space between them - looks relaxed as compared to the crampitycramp I have on mine!
> Can you take a sideview too sometime? I'd love to have a look under her scroggy skirts
> 
> ...


Yes my man you did.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 30, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3574878


Totally sweet mate. Looking the total shit.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 30, 2015)

That's a good looking umbrella there mate.  And that stem is jacked.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 30, 2015)

Needs some work on the left hand side, but thats the area that would have been filled had I not snapped the branch like a nob head!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 30, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Totally sweet mate. Looking the total shit.


Cheers pal, how far do you keep your 400 away from the tops?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 30, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> That's a good looking umbrella there mate.  And that stem is jacked.


Cheers mate, hows the seedling doing?


----------



## calliandra (Dec 30, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3574878


Ah thank you ever so much!
What gracious spread those bottommost branches have - beautiful!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 30, 2015)

calliandra said:


> Ah thank you ever so much!
> What gracious spread those bottommost branches have - beautiful!


Thank you! Last grow one of my bottom branches was the biggest yielding, the cola on it weighed half ounce!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 30, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers pal, how far do you keep your 400 away from the tops?


To start with as far away as possible. Then I bring it as close as o can using the back of my hand as a guide. If it's to hot for my hand it's to hot for the plant. Keep it as far away as possible for a day or to do as the plant gets used to it


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 30, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> To start with as far away as possible. Then I bring it as close as o can using the back of my hand as a guide. If it's to hot for my hand it's to hot for the plant. Keep it as far away as possible for a day or to do as the plant gets used to it


Nice one mate, i'll let her get used to it first and slowly lower it, i've been reading 12inch but I'll do the hand test, I reckon I can get it closer. You're up late mate, you upto much? I'm sat watching Father Ted pissing me sen!  having a few vodkas, might have a bit of hash in a bit!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Mate can't sleep. I went to bed early and then woke up and have been awake since. You looking forward to New Years mate?


----------



## calliandra (Dec 30, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate can't sleep. I went to bed early and then woke up and have been awake since. You looking forward to New Years mate?


Ohman, I hate it when that happens. Hope you can at least sleep in today


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Just up so not so bad


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Dec 31, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Just up so not so bad


Why not smoke one, matty


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 31, 2015)

Seedling is doing "all right", the root has been divided into two tips from were it broke and looks like a snakes tounge. I'm going to have to hope that it's going to start pushing down into the rockwool.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 31, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate can't sleep. I went to bed early and then woke up and have been awake since. You looking forward to New Years mate?


No mate not really lol its just another day for me, just glad I'm not at work 
What about you mate, you going out or owt?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 31, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Seedling is doing "all right", the root has been divided into two tips from were it broke and looks like a snakes tounge. I'm going to have to hope that it's going to start pushing down into the rockwool.


Fingers crossed mate!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 31, 2015)

It's a bit early, but I will be too pissed or asleep later to thank you all!
This year has been a big year for me, I finally sorted my life out after wasting so many years. I've now got a really good job for life and finally pursued my hobby of growing cannabis early this year that I have wanted to do for about 10 years. 
My first grow, which wasn't documented was great, albeit being Trainwreck and smelling awful and me fucking up the drying process!
The Hash Bomb was a huge success and such a pleasure to grow and I enjoyed sharing it with you all!
I only joined RIU a few months ago but feel like I've been here ages and met some brilliant people along the way, I have a lot to thank you all for! It's a shame we can't reveal ourselves and be more open! 
Thanks to all that have contributed to this thread, and especially the ones that keep coming back. 
I wish you all the best of luck for next year, in life and growing this amazing plant that has brought us all together, and hope you all grow big fuck off smelly crystally buds! 

Happy New Year fellow growers!

Stick. X


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 31, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Why not smoke one, matty


I like your thinking Grape. So I will now some 8 hours after your post


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 31, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> It's a bit early, but I will be too pissed or asleep later to thank you all!
> This year has been a big year for me, I finally sorted my life out after wasting so many years. I've now got a really good job for life and finally pursued my hobby of growing cannabis early this year that I have wanted to do for about 10 years.
> My first grow, which wasn't documented was great, albeit being Trainwreck and smelling awful and me fucking up the drying process!
> The Hash Bomb was a huge success and such a pleasure to grow and I enjoyed sharing it with you all!
> ...


Happy new your to you to brother. I hope 2016 is good to you all. One love!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 31, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> No mate not really lol its just another day for me, just glad I'm not at work
> What about you mate, you going out or owt?


No mate inlaws just left so now on the Rums. Wooooohoooo


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Jan 1, 2016)

WOOHOO happy new year everyone! May your plants be healthy and buds fat.


----------



## calliandra (Jan 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It's a bit early, but I will be too pissed or asleep later to thank you all!
> This year has been a big year for me, I finally sorted my life out after wasting so many years. I've now got a really good job for life and finally pursued my hobby of growing cannabis early this year that I have wanted to do for about 10 years.
> My first grow, which wasn't documented was great, albeit being Trainwreck and smelling awful and me fucking up the drying process!
> The Hash Bomb was a huge success and such a pleasure to grow and I enjoyed sharing it with you all!
> ...


Thanks! - what a sweet message, just like you  
May you continue on the fine wave you have embarked upon!

A happy new year to us all!


----------



## dkeno13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Looking good. Scimmed through all these pages man. Keep it up. I gotta grow journal if anyone can check it out


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 1, 2016)

dkeno13 said:


> Looking good. Scimmed through all these pages man. Keep it up. I gotta grow journal if anyone can check it out


Maybe put a link up to your journal so we can check it out mate


----------



## dkeno13 (Jan 1, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Maybe put a link up to your journal so we can check it out mate


https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-indoor-grow-autoflowers.886589/page-3#post-12187410


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 1, 2016)

Replaced the 250w MH with the 400W HPS last night, fuck me that lamp is bright! 
Nothing other to report, I will get some photos up in a few days if I can see any changes!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Stick mate you will see 2 changes. 1 with your little girl and 1 with your electric bill. Welcome to the 400w club mate.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 1, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Stick mate you will see 2 changes. 1 with your little girl and 1 with your electric bill. Welcome to the 400w club mate.


The electric bill is what I feared mate! How much difference?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 1, 2016)

For me on 12/12 another £50-60 per month


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 1, 2016)

But it pays for itself


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 1, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> For me on 12/12 another £50-60 per month


Seems a bit harsh that mate? I've been reading, between 50pence and a quid a day?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 1, 2016)

I'll have to look see how much I'm paying per K/W and work it out.


----------



## calliandra (Jan 2, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> For me on 12/12 another £50-60 per month


OMG that is shocking! 
You sure you don't mean per grow?!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jan 2, 2016)

a 400 watter will run me under 15 quid every month. Not including fans


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 2, 2016)

calliandra said:


> OMG that is shocking!
> You sure you don't mean per grow?!





grapefruitmarmalade said:


> a 400 watter will run me under 15 quid every month. Not including fans


Yeah I was thinking maybe twenty quid at the most per month with all fans and that.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 2, 2016)

It costs me 50 odd with heating and fans as well as the 400w. I usually put the 400w on for a day or two before I go 12/12. I do certainly notice a difference though


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 2, 2016)

calliandra said:


> OMG that is shocking!
> You sure you don't mean per grow?!


No that's a month. Am I getting ass fucked by the Electric company?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 2, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Seems a bit harsh that mate? I've been reading, between 50pence and a quid a day?


I think it's more than that Stick


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 2, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> No that's a month. Am I getting ass fucked by the Electric company?


Sounds like it mate, I'd have a look into it! 


mattyblade1 said:


> I think it's more than that Stick


Just worked it out, the 400w on its own costs 57p a day. About 16/17 quid a month. Thats on 12/12.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 2, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> It costs me 50 odd with heating and fans as well as the 400w. I usually put the 400w on for a day or two before I go 12/12. I do certainly notice a difference though


What wattage is the heater and how long is it on for?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Heater is on most of the time on a thermostat so it's of and on. Then I have 2 fans on all the time.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Sorry not sure of the heater wattage


----------



## calliandra (Jan 2, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Heater is on most of the time on a thermostat so it's of and on. Then I have 2 fans on all the time.


just guessing but my gut feeling says that probably a lot of that cost is being incurred by the heating then


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yep your right, but it's needed.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jan 2, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> It costs me 50 odd with heating and fans as well as the 400w. I usually put the 400w on for a day or two before I go 12/12. I do certainly notice a difference though


matty this might help you out




where is your grow situated? I assume some kind of shed?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 2, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> matty this might help you out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No in the roof. I thought that was a piss take. Lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 2, 2016)

It wouldn't hold the heat long enough. But thanks Grape for this it's a good idea


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 2, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> matty this might help you out
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mattyblade1 said:


> It wouldn't hold the heat long enough. But thanks Grape for this it's a good idea


I have no need for it but I still wanna try it lol


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jan 2, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> No in the roof. I thought that was a piss take. Lol


lol


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jan 2, 2016)

this seems a more up to date version




IDK why but I have the feeling that I've shown you this before


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 2, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> this seems a more up to date version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First time I've seen it, it is pretty damn cool!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 2, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> this seems a more up to date version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! I love this kind of stuff! 
Who knows when it will come in handy!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 2, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ha! I love this kind of stuff!
> Who knows when it will come in handy!


And I got rid of some 12mm stainless steel threaded bar the other week! What a nob!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> And I got rid of some 12mm stainless steel threaded bar the other week! What a nob!


LOL -- I *so *hate when that happens - for years, you don't need something then finally have the heart to give / throw it away, and magically! it would have come in handy shortly after! 

How are your girls?!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 3, 2016)

It's sods law! 
And she is doing good thanks! Tomorrow will be the 14th day after I switched to 12/12 and she has pistils showing so I shall call tomorrow the first day of flower and feed her with bloom nutrients! Should be done in 9 weeks!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It's sods law!
> And she is doing good thanks! Tomorrow will be the 14th day after I switched to 12/12 and she has pistils showing so I shall call tomorrow the first day of flower and feed her with bloom nutrients! Should be done in 9 weeks!


Wohooo! That means we're going to finish together! 
lmao I didn't just say that


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 3, 2016)

A bit of an update. 28 days from germination. The small one is the big head that had an issue of growing upside down, but finally starting to come good.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 3, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> this seems a more up to date version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Grape. I wouldn't have the room to fit that into my grow space though


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 3, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Wohooo! That means we're going to finish together!
> lmao I didn't just say that


Haha!
Hopefully we will yes! 
I finished early last time didn't I....... The Hash Bomb only took 7 weeks!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I finished early last time didn't I....... The Hash Bomb only took 7 weeks!


Maybe early, but nonetheless very well! lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 3, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> A bit of an update. 28 days from germination. The small one is the big head that had an issue of growing upside down, but finally starting to come good.View attachment 3577385View attachment 3577386View attachment 3577388View attachment 3577389View attachment 3577390


Looking great mate! I guessed right which was which before I zoomed in and looked at their names! The haze giving it away! 
So glad the Big Head is doing good! This might be a sigh of relief for @Gregor Eisenhorn! 
And its all about the Chocolate Skunk for me mate, thats the one I really want to see. Thinking of doing Chocolope next time or something similar!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 3, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> A bit of an update. 28 days from germination. The small one is the big head that had an issue of growing upside down, but finally starting to come good.View attachment 3577385View attachment 3577386View attachment 3577388View attachment 3577389View attachment 3577390


Pretty! Looking sprightly they are 
Haha yeah the lil one still looks a bit disheveled from her diving feat - she can still come round though, fingers crossed!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 3, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Maybe early, but nonetheless very well! lol


As long as I please, thats all that matters to me!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> As long as I please, thats all that matters to me!


LMAO!!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 3, 2016)

@Gregor Eisenhorn how is the seedling doing?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking great mate! I guessed right which was which before I zoomed in and looked at their names! The haze giving it away!
> So glad the Big Head is doing good! This might be a sigh of relief for @Gregor Eisenhorn!
> And its all about the Chocolate Skunk for me mate, thats the one I really want to see. Thinking of doing Chocolope next time or something similar!


Yes is all very exciting. Fuck that sounded gay


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 3, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Pretty! Looking sprightly they are
> Haha yeah the lil one still looks a bit disheveled from her diving feat - she can still come round though, fingers crossed!


That's the one that was spastic and grew upside down


----------



## calliandra (Jan 3, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes is all very exciting. Fuck that sounded gay


Nevermind, we're sounding all sorts of things tonight it seems haha!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 3, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Nevermind, we're sounding all sorts of things tonight it seems haha!


Yep. It's homo Sunday


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 3, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Nevermind, we're sounding all sorts of things tonight it seems haha!


It has gone all a bit "ooh err missus" lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 3, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> That's the one that was spastic and grew upside down


And before anyone complains, that is the politically correct term for a seedling that isn't doing well! PMSL


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 3, 2016)

I just wet myself there Stick


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 3, 2016)

To funny mate. To funny!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 3, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> To funny mate. To funny!


I pissed myself mate when I saw your comment! Wrong but soo funny!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm am very politically incorrect, that's the Aussie in me mate. But I did laugh at your comment, brilliant.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 3, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I'm am very politically incorrect, that's the Aussie in me mate. But I did laugh at your comment, brilliant.


As an Aussie living in Ireland I imagine you aren't very PC haha not sure if that sounds racist or stereotypical?! I don't give a fuck anyway mate and doubt you do either lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 3, 2016)

I thought I would do an update, she's been under 12/12 14 days, under the mucky orange street light now and shall be getting her first feed of bloom nutrients in the morning. So tomorrow marks the start of the first week of flower.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 3, 2016)

Mate she looks a treat. Another big haul on thr cards I recon. Looking forward to seeing this lemon progress mate.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> As an Aussie living in Ireland I imagine you aren't very PC haha not sure if that sounds racist or stereotypical?! I don't give a fuck anyway mate and doubt you do either lol


Yep fuck em mate


----------



## calliandra (Jan 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I thought I would do an update, she's been under 12/12 14 days, under the mucky orange street light now and shall be getting her first feed of bloom nutrients in the morning. So tomorrow marks the start of the first week of flower. View attachment 3577492 View attachment 3577493


Your street girl is looking amazingly feisty!  She's going to take off in bloom!!


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Jan 4, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> @Gregor Eisenhorn how is the seedling doing?


God damn it, looks like she'll live haha. Stressting out all the time. The roots ARE growing but have not even left the net pot yet. I hope that by the end of this week they'll find their bloody way into the reservoir and then they should take off.  I just hope she won't be stunted throughout the whole grow.

Nice one matty with Big Head. What is it with these seeds that they decide to mess with us and grow upside down? 

I'll be finishing in three weeks hopefully with my Goddess Kali, can't wait. Time to order a jewlers loupe.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> God damn it, looks like she'll live haha. Stressting out all the time. The roots ARE growing but have not even left the net pot yet. I hope that by the end of this week they'll find their bloody way into the reservoir and then they should take off.  I just hope she won't be stunted throughout the whole grow.
> 
> Nice one matty with Big Head. What is it with these seeds that they decide to mess with us and grow upside down?
> 
> I'll be finishing in three weeks hopefully with my Goddess Kali, can't wait. Time to order a jewlers loupe.


Not sure mate. It's happened to me before and I've had to help them sort their roots. All good in the end though mate.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 4, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate she looks a treat. Another big haul on thr cards I recon. Looking forward to seeing this lemon progress mate.


Fingers crossed for at least 300grams mate, any other time I would hope for between 350 and 400grams, but she has had a rough life! lol and I need to practise with the SCROG training, I wouldn't call this a true SCROG grow.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 4, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Your street girl is looking amazingly feisty!  She's going to take off in bloom!!


I hate the horrible orange colour of HPS, I love the crisp white colour of Metal Halide, but my lady of the night doesn't agree in flower time! I have read somewhere that using M/H in the last two weeks increases potency though!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 4, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> God damn it, looks like she'll live haha. Stressting out all the time. The roots ARE growing but have not even left the net pot yet. I hope that by the end of this week they'll find their bloody way into the reservoir and then they should take off.  I just hope she won't be stunted throughout the whole grow.
> 
> Nice one matty with Big Head. What is it with these seeds that they decide to mess with us and grow upside down?
> 
> I'll be finishing in three weeks hopefully with my Goddess Kali, can't wait. Time to order a jewlers loupe.


Good news mate! Just keep top feeding for now, you'll be amazed when they hit the res.
Send us some pics mate of the Kali when its done mate or point me in the direction of your journal!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 4, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Good news mate! Just keep top feeding for now, you'll be amazed when they hit the res.
> Send us some pics mate of the Kali when its done mate or point me in the direction of your journal!


Just seen the link in your signature! Duh! Going to have a read through it!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jan 4, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I hate the horrible orange colour of HPS, I love the crisp white colour of Metal Halide, but my lady of the night doesn't agree in flower time! I have read somewhere that using M/H in the last two weeks increases potency though!


I'm having issues with finishing my plants under CMH (still an MH). They are nearing their life cycle, leaves falling off, stopped drinking water and everything but buds just won't stop growing and trichs won't mature!!! I don't think MH is a good finishing bulb
also based on what I'm growing now frostiness seems to be rooted in genetics
I'm going to try running MH for half of flowering and HPS for the last half next run


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Guys, looking for a bit of help if possible. I'm looking for a mainly Sativa strain auto to grow next. Any ideas ? I would like to do this for the different high that a Sativa offers. All ideas welcome.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 5, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Guys, looking for a bit of help if possible. I'm looking for a mainly Sativa strain auto to grow next. Any ideas ? I would like to do this for the different high that a Sativa offers. All ideas welcome.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt


Hey up mate, your Auto Haze pretty much fits the bill. 
Or try Amnesia Haze Auto, or SAS (Super Automatic Sativa).
I can't imagine the automatic haze strains being fast finishers though, would probably use less energy doing a sativa dominant photoperiod strain on 12/12, rather than the 18/06 light schedule that autoflowers use. I'd look into it mate.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 5, 2016)

I put a new thread on yesterday, just a photo from each week of the hash bomb grow, all in one go. It's mad to see how much the plant changes in just 7 days! 

Heres the link. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/hash-bomb-week-by-week-photos.894928/


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hey up mate, your Auto Haze pretty much fits the bill.
> Or try Amnesia Haze Auto, or SAS (Super Automatic Sativa).
> I can't imagine the automatic haze strains being fast finishers though, would probably use less energy doing a sativa dominant photoperiod strain on 12/12, rather than the 18/06 light schedule that autoflowers use. I'd look into it mate.


Mate your a star I have seen a couple of Haze strains. Will look into them


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jan 5, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Guys, looking for a bit of help if possible. I'm looking for a mainly Sativa strain auto to grow next. Any ideas ? I would like to do this for the different high that a Sativa offers. All ideas welcome.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt


Auto Blue Dream if you can find a good one


----------



## calliandra (Jan 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hey up mate, your Auto Haze pretty much fits the bill.
> Or try Amnesia Haze Auto, or SAS (Super Automatic Sativa).
> I can't imagine the automatic haze strains being fast finishers though, would probably use less energy doing a sativa dominant photoperiod strain on 12/12, rather than the 18/06 light schedule that autoflowers use. I'd look into it mate.


Oh yum, the Amnesia Haze sounds great - 80 days from seed to bud according to Royal Queen Seeds - have you grown it?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 6, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Auto Blue Dream if you can find a good one


Do you know where to order a good one?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jan 6, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Oh yum, the Amnesia Haze sounds great - 80 days from seed to bud according to Royal Queen Seeds - have you grown it?


RQS has some good shit


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jan 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Do you know where to order a good one?


I really don't know. I've seen some by Victory Seeds (Netherlands), but they usually have knock-offs. So it's a hit and miss kind of deal


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 6, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Oh yum, the Amnesia Haze sounds great - 80 days from seed to bud according to Royal Queen Seeds - have you grown it?


I haven't but remember seeing it ages ago when I was into Autos! Thats the thing that puts me off, 80 days from seed. I think it would just be aswell doing the photoperiod Amnesia Haze. It seems to me like you need to use a lot of energy for the autos. 80 days with the light on 18/06. And it will probably take longer than the breeders recommendation of 80 days!
That is just my opinion though, and it may be a load of bollocks! And to some people it will be, but we are all different lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I haven't but remember seeing it ages ago when I was into Autos! Thats the thing that puts me off, 80 days from seed. I think it would just be aswell doing the photoperiod Amnesia Haze. It seems to me like you need to use a lot of energy for the autos. 80 days with the light on 18/06. And it will probably take longer than the breeders recommendation of 80 days!
> That is just my opinion though, and it may be a load of bollocks! And to some people it will be, but we are all different lol


You make a strong point mate. Buggier you now have me thinking. I like the idea of autos though, you can always go 12/12 which I may do soon if I don't see change


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> You make a strong point mate. Buggier you now have me thinking. I like the idea of autos though, you can always go 12/12 which I may do soon if I don't see change


Don't be put off by anything I say mate, what works for me may not work for others, vice/versa. I like auto's but for me and my set up they wouldn't work as well as a photoperiodic plant. I can see the beauty of the fast flowering times of some of them and the amount of variety you can have in a short amount of time. But I can't see the point in an Auto that takes a long time to finish.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Do you know where to order a good one?


Dinafems got it mate, where you've got the Fruit Autos, maybe if you are quick enough you can get some added to the order and not get charged again for postage?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jan 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> You make a strong point mate. Buggier you now have me thinking. I like the idea of autos though, you can always go 12/12 which I may do soon if I don't see change


You can run photoperiod plants 12/12 from seed and get better potency and yield. A lot of people are doing it. Autos are for outdoors if you ask me... or a combo of outdoors and indoors


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 7, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> You can run photoperiod plants 12/12 from seed and get better potency and yield. A lot of people are doing it. Autos are for outdoors if you ask me... or a combo of outdoors and indoors


12/12 from seed was always the way I wanted to go in a sea of green, after I had tried autos, but I haven't the space for a mother plant to keep taking clones from. Have you seen the vertical grow system? My mate was wanting to try another run outside last year with auto's like we had done the year before and failed lol, but seen as I had one growing in the house and a few ounces of bud as well, it wasn't worth the risk getting caught going up to the plot with the seedlings. You are quite lucky in Spain mate to be allowed to grow!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 7, 2016)

Yeah for me, autos are also more something I may actually do this year outdoors, as in my mind that's the perfect use for them. So depending on our spring I am toying with the idea of actually guerilla'ing the Amnesia Haze auto outdoors (after starting her indoors for 2 weeks or so)...
80 days from seed isn't that much for a sativa tho -- my nl5xhaze is going to run a good 120-140 days if I can let her finish normally and I didn't even really veg her out for lack of root space... just to put that into perspective 

I was thinking of a quick auto run indoors too because I need to move this year around August -- and I don't want to do it with some big bushy photoperiods in midbloom! LOL just imagining that, film material!
Also, I saw a guy who started a photoperiod together with autos, which he was able to harvest shortly after he'd sent the photoperiod into flower -- a halfway through harvest! ideal for an impatient person like me 

Stick, your point with the energy cost is something to keep in mind indeed, but autos CAN also be run on a more economical light schedule ...
I've been reading a bit into the gas lantern routine for veg (12 hours light, 5.5 dark, 1hr light, another 5.5 dark) and may ditch 18/6 for good anyways if I find it works well for me.

Ok my nematodes just arrived and I've lost my train of thought here haha
Off I go to get them into my soil!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 7, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yeah for me, autos are also more something I may actually do this year outdoors, as in my mind that's the perfect use for them. So depending on our spring I am toying with the idea of actually guerilla'ing the Amnesia Haze auto outdoors (after starting her indoors for 2 weeks or so)...
> 80 days from seed isn't that much for a sativa tho -- my nl5xhaze is going to run a good 120-140 days if I can let her finish normally and I didn't even really veg her out for lack of root space... just to put that into perspective
> 
> I was thinking of a quick auto run indoors too because I need to move this year around August -- and I don't want to do it with some big bushy photoperiods in midbloom! LOL just imagining that, film material!
> ...


Yeah, you are best off starting them indoors, I used to give them 2 weeks, 3 weeks max and then transport them to my secret spot!
I am picturing 2 delivery guys carrying a big bushy plant to the van lol
I was toying with the same idea a while back, starting a couple of autos off under my T5 in my seedling cab, a few week before my main DWC plant is finished and then finishing the autos under the metal halide while my new main plant is vegging for 4 weeks. It's a great idea, but I haven't the time! It's a shame because Ive got quite a few auto seeds.

I ran autos on 12/12 before, it did the trick but obviously not as well as it would have done with a longer light schedule, but that wasn't the main reason they were shite, poor ventilation, poor everything really lol I think I've told you about it before!
And, wow, I've never heard of the gas lantern routine! Sounds interesting, I shall look it up. You learn something new everyday, eh?! 
Oh, and I hope those nematodes get things sorted! Good luck!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jan 7, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> 12/12 from seed was always the way I wanted to go in a sea of green, after I had tried autos, but I haven't the space for a mother plant to keep taking clones from. Have you seen the vertical grow system? My mate was wanting to try another run outside last year with auto's like we had done the year before and failed lol, but seen as I had one growing in the house and a few ounces of bud as well, it wasn't worth the risk getting caught going up to the plot with the seedlings. You are quite lucky in Spain mate to be allowed to grow!


I've done vert with screen behind the plants (bulb --> plant --> screen) and tying them back was an absolute pain in the ass. Plus always had headaches and partial loss of vision even when I was working with sunglasses (def need professional eyewear). A good way to do this without much training and to veg horizontally and maybe switch the bulb vert about 2-3 weeks into flower. No training what so ever. I might try that again some day and make a detailed journal.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Good knowledge sharing there guys a wealth of info we all are.

I looked at my autos just now and 2 of the 4 have started flowering albeit the very early stages. Little pistils at the top node. Can wait to see some real action so I can start my Fruit Autos.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 7, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Good knowledge sharing there guys a wealth of info we all are.
> 
> I looked at my autos just now and 2 of the 4 have started flowering albeit the very early stages. Little pistils at the top node. Can wait to see some real action so I can start my Fruit Autos.


Nice one, fun times ahead!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 7, 2016)

Lights have just come on, the pistils are coming on nicely and i've just gave them a rub, my GOD it smells good lol takes me back many of years to Orange Bud, such a nice citrusy smell! But leaning more to the lemony side! Not surprising as it is called Golden Lemons lol but I'm still amazed at how nice it smells! It is only the 4th day of flower, I hope it just gets better and better! So excited!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 7, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice one, fun times ahead!


Let's hope so mate


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 7, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Lights have just come on, the pistils are coming on nicely and i've just gave them a rub, my GOD it smells good lol takes me back many of years to Orange Bud, such a nice citrusy smell! But leaning more to the lemony side! Not surprising as it is called Golden Lemons lol but I'm still amazed at how nice it smells! It is only the 4th day of flower, I hope it just gets better and better! So excited!


Good to hear mate. Is she starting to shoot up? I think I like the citrus type strains more now. The haze defiantly has this piney lemon smell. Love it.


----------



## calliandra (Jan 8, 2016)

there's a guy who delineated it quite nicely a while ago on here, apparently it does more than just save energy costs: https://www.rollitup.org/t/gas-lantern-routine.442509/
Sadly I've failed in finding more background info about it to now -- just the name suggests a picturesque horticultural practice from the late 1800's/early 1900's and I'd really like to know more about that! (Or is it just a weed-forum myth? LMAO)


----------



## calliandra (Jan 8, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Good to hear mate. Is she starting to shoot up? I think I like the citrus type strains more now. The haze defiantly has this piney lemon smell. Love it.


It's the haze then! Yeah I've been noticing that note in mine too - very yummy smelling!

I keep forgetting, @mattyblade1 -- do you have a journal going on yours somewhere where I can ogle your girls?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 8, 2016)

calliandra said:


> It's the haze then! Yeah I've been noticing that note in mine too - very yummy smelling!
> 
> I keep forgetting, @mattyblade1 -- do you have a journal going on yours somewhere where I can ogle your girls?


Mate I don't unfortunately. With work looking after kids and growing I just don't have the time mate. I have done them in the past with little interest from anyone, that was back in 2009-10. I didn't have good people like yourself Stickman and Grape back then though. You guys plus others as well are very helpful and approachable. Maybe I should do one ???


----------



## calliandra (Jan 8, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate I don't unfortunately. With work looking after kids and growing I just don't have the time mate. I have done them in the past with little interest from anyone, that was back in 2009-10. I didn't have good people like yourself Stickman and Grape back then though. You guys plus others as well are very helpful and approachable. Maybe I should do one ???


Ah ok -- no worries -- in that case we'll just egg you to post some here or there or there whilst you contemplate starting one  haha!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 8, 2016)

I will just do pic updates on here for now. Maybe do one next for my fruit auto grow


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 8, 2016)

A little Swiss Cheese left


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jan 9, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> A little Swiss Cheese left


That's some good looking bud


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 9, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> That's some good looking bud


Cheers Grape. There's about 1.5 oz left and it smokes really well. A real body high.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Good to hear mate. Is she starting to shoot up? I think I like the citrus type strains more now. The haze defiantly has this piney lemon smell. Love it.


She has shot up indeed, and yep that is the smell I always remember from when I smoked Super Silver Haze in Amsterdam.


calliandra said:


> It's the haze then! Yeah I've been noticing that note in mine too - very yummy smelling!
> 
> I keep forgetting, @mattyblade1 -- do you have a journal going on yours somewhere where I can ogle your girls?


I think that is the smell from Northern Lights, because my mate grew some and I walked in his house while he was chopping god knows how many ounces and the smell instantly took me back to Amsterdam with the Super Silver Haze! Which is Nothern Lights x Haze x Skunk no.1! I may be wrong, what exactly does haze smell like?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2016)

calliandra said:


> there's a guy who delineated it quite nicely a while ago on here, apparently it does more than just save energy costs: https://www.rollitup.org/t/gas-lantern-routine.442509/
> Sadly I've failed in finding more background info about it to now -- just the name suggests a picturesque horticultural practice from the late 1800's/early 1900's and I'd really like to know more about that! (Or is it just a weed-forum myth? LMAO)


I shall have a goosey when I get a chance, sounds really interesting!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate I don't unfortunately. With work looking after kids and growing I just don't have the time mate. I have done them in the past with little interest from anyone, that was back in 2009-10. I didn't have good people like yourself Stickman and Grape back then though. You guys plus others as well are very helpful and approachable. Maybe I should do one ???


If you get the time then do one mate, but if not I am more than happy for you to stick photos and updates on here to let us all know how you are doing!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I will just do pic updates on here for now. Maybe do one next for my fruit auto grow


Looking forward to the fruit!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> A little Swiss Cheese left


It does look nice that mate, bet it reeks an all!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> If you get the time then do one mate, but if not I am more than happy for you to stick photos and updates on here to let us all know how you are doing!


Your a good man Stick


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It does look nice that mate, bet it reeks an all!


The smell has mellowed a lot in curing but yes there is a certain smell. Trying to keep hold of some for personal use, but it's not working out to well. Keep getting texts from stoners wanting it


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking forward to the fruit!


Me too. Want to germinate them ASAP.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> The smell has mellowed a lot in curing but yes there is a certain smell. Trying to keep hold of some for personal use, but it's not working out to well. Keep getting texts from stoners wanting it


I only sell to 2 people, my mate who only buys 10s and my mate who grows kilo's at a time lol both get very good deals. As long as it covers the cost of my hobby I'm not bothered, although profit is lovely. I just love hearing the feedback, my mate who bought a lot off me said someone came back and said it was the best stuff he had ever vaped. Made my day.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I only sell to 2 people, my mate who only buys 10s and my mate who grows kilo's at a time lol both get very good deals. As long as it covers the cost of my hobby I'm not bothered, although profit is lovely. I just love hearing the feedback, my mate who bought a lot off me said someone came back and said it was the best stuff he had ever vaped. Made my day.


It feels good when when you here that doesn't it.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2016)

DAY 6 FLOWER.  I'm thinking a lot of defoliation and some tucking under is on the cards. That shoot that is really higher than the others was not like that last night! lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2016)

Working away for a week so can't wait to see her when I get back.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Mate she's flying. You'll get more off this bitch than your last I recon


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> DAY 6 FLOWER.View attachment 3582009 View attachment 3582010 View attachment 3582011I'm thinking a lot of defoliation and some tucking under is on the cards. That shoot that is really higher than the others was not like that last night! lol


Looks like she is on the Sativa side of the fence??? Am I right mate ?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate she's flying. You'll get more off this bitch than your last I recon


I hope so seen as she is getting 150watts more light lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Looks like she is on the Sativa side of the fence??? Am I right mate ?


The strain is actually indica dominant, 60/40. She has definite attributes of both indica and sativa. I'm really impressed so far, other than the shit start. She smells lovely. I have only ever grown low odour strains but this one is meant to really stink!! So I am excited for that, but scared at the same time! lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2016)

It was doing my head in trying to think what she smells like! But then it came to me, it is definitely a refresher bar! Do you guys have Refresher bars where you live?!!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> She has shot up indeed, and yep that is the smell I always remember from when I smoked Super Silver Haze in Amsterdam.
> 
> I think that is the smell from Northern Lights, because my mate grew some and I walked in his house while he was chopping god knows how many ounces and the smell instantly took me back to Amsterdam with the Super Silver Haze! Which is Nothern Lights x Haze x Skunk no.1! I may be wrong, what exactly does haze smell like?


Ah, but there's Haze in that mix too 

Now in my closet, I have a Haze (sativa) leaning and a Northern Lights (indica) leaning plant - Dawn smells citrusy-piney, and Dusk smells grapey-citrusy  That's why I'd attribute the citrusy-piney smell to haze, but then again, I haven't grown just northern lights yet -- would be worth a try


----------



## calliandra (Jan 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> DAY 6 FLOWER.View attachment 3582009 View attachment 3582010 View attachment 3582011I'm thinking a lot of defoliation and some tucking under is on the cards. That shoot that is really higher than the others was not like that last night! lol


Looking lovely!! And yes, she could use some tucking before you head up north into winter is comingland 
Have a good one of it!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It was doing my head in trying to think what she smells like! But then it came to me, it is definitely a refresher bar! Do you guys have Refresher bars where you live?!! View attachment 3582040


LMAO no sorry!!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It was doing my head in trying to think what she smells like! But then it came to me, it is definitely a refresher bar! Do you guys have Refresher bars where you live?!! View attachment 3582040


Yes my boys ate one yesterday


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jan 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> DAY 6 FLOWER.View attachment 3582009 View attachment 3582010 View attachment 3582011I'm thinking a lot of defoliation and some tucking under is on the cards. That shoot that is really higher than the others was not like that last night! lol


staggering


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Finally managed to pick these bad boys up. Girl Scout Cookies from California USA.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello all, sorrry I haven't been able to get on here as much as I would like to these past few days, will catch up with you all at the weekend


----------



## calliandra (Jan 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hello all, sorrry I haven't been able to get on here as much as I would like to these past few days, will catch up with you all at the weekend


Oh nevermind us grass widows, we'll sit in our widow bonnets gloomily knitting scrog nets till your return, no worries! 
Isn't it so, @mattyblade1 and @grapefruitmarmalade ?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 14, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Oh nevermind us grass widows, we'll sit in our widow bonnets gloomily knitting scrog nets till your return, no worries!
> Isn't it so, @mattyblade1 and @grapefruitmarmalade ?


Stick is more than likely on holidays in the sun somewhere


----------



## calliandra (Jan 14, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Stick is more than likely on holidays in the sun somewhere


LOL absolutely, I bet he just said he's up north working to throw us off


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jan 14, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Oh nevermind us grass widows, we'll sit in our widow bonnets gloomily knitting scrog nets till your return, no worries!
> Isn't it so, @mattyblade1 and @grapefruitmarmalade ?


I spilled my coffee hahahah


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey Grape how's your grow going mate?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 15, 2016)

So here is the latest update from my Auto grow day 38 from seed. I'm growing 1x Chocolate Skunk, 1x Haze, 1x Deisel Berry and the seedling is the Big Head Auto. I've never had healthier plants and put 100% down to coco. Any way there it is.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 15, 2016)

Home Sweet Home!!
The only trouble is, I'm itching to see how she is doing, but have to wait while 10pm when the lights come on! 


calliandra said:


> Oh nevermind us grass widows, we'll sit in our widow bonnets gloomily knitting scrog nets till your return, no worries!
> Isn't it so, @mattyblade1 and @grapefruitmarmalade ?


LMBO don't worry I'm back for now!


mattyblade1 said:


> Stick is more than likely on holidays in the sun somewhere





calliandra said:


> LOL absolutely, I bet he just said he's up north working to throw us off


Hahaha! I WISH! It has been absolutely freezing this week, so glad to be home! I'm not one for lounging about in the sun but would have happily swapped a week of sunbathing for the past week! lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 15, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Finally managed to pick these bad boys up. Girl Scout Cookies from California USA. View attachment 3584201


Sweet! You doing these next time round?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 15, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3586432 View attachment 3586433 View attachment 3586434 View attachment 3586435 So here is the latest update from my Auto grow day 38 from seed. I'm growing 1x Chocolate Skunk, 1x Haze, 1x Deisel Berry and the seedling is the Big Head Auto. I've never had healthier plants and put 100% down to coco. Any way there it is.


Looking great them pal, well done! Have you done much training with them or have you let them go au naturel? And are they under a metal halide?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jan 15, 2016)

Looking forward to pics! Welcome back mate!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jan 15, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Hey Grape how's your grow going mate?


all harvested and got two little Cali Hashplants on the way


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Sweet! You doing these next time round?


Not sure mate. Maybe a mix of cookies and fruit


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 15, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> all harvested and got two little Cali Hashplants on the way


Nice mate any pics?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jan 15, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Nice mate any pics?


Soon... on my thread.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking great them pal, well done! Have you done much training with them or have you let them go au naturel? And are they under a metal halide?


No mate no training. I have a lot of room so I just let them grow and see what happens


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 15, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3586432 View attachment 3586433 View attachment 3586434 View attachment 3586435 So here is the latest update from my Auto grow day 38 from seed. I'm growing 1x Chocolate Skunk, 1x Haze, 1x Deisel Berry and the seedling is the Big Head Auto. I've never had healthier plants and put 100% down to coco. Any way there it is.


Top left Haze, top right Diesel Berry, bottom right Chocolate Skunk??


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 15, 2016)

Hahahahahahaha! 
She's just woke up and I've had a look at her for the first time in 5 days! Fucking hell she is looking good, and the smell is amazing! 
So happy right now! I want to post a pic but would rather save it while tomorrow night/Sunday morning for the weekly update!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Top left Haze, top right Diesel Berry, bottom right Chocolate Skunk??


Your 100% correct Stick, shit mate that's good..... How did you do that ?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hahahahahahaha!
> She's just woke up and I've had a look at her for the first time in 5 days! Fucking hell she is looking good, and the smell is amazing!
> So happy right now! I want to post a pic but would rather save it while tomorrow night/Sunday morning for the weekly update!


Good to hear mate. Chuck us a pic or two mate


----------



## calliandra (Jan 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3586432 View attachment 3586433 View attachment 3586434 View attachment 3586435 So here is the latest update from my Auto grow day 38 from seed. I'm growing 1x Chocolate Skunk, 1x Haze, 1x Deisel Berry and the seedling is the Big Head Auto. I've never had healthier plants and put 100% down to coco. Any way there it is.


Oh sweet, they're looking good! 
Just the back right one, has that leaf with the edges curled up? I've seen on the forums that's a sign for something starting there, just seems the cause hasn't stuck in my head  lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Your 100% correct Stick, shit mate that's good..... How did you do that ?


The haze is a dead givaway, and presumed the bushiest in the bottom right is the most indica dominant so I thought that would be the chocolate!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Day 13 Flower.


----------



## calliandra (Jan 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Day 13 Flower.View attachment 3587067 View attachment 3587068


Wohooo! Amazing progress there!! 
She's breathtaking -- what's her stated flowering time?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Gave her a bit of a trim and tried to even the canopy out a bit better. It's not perfect but tis my first time SCROG'in!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Day 13 Flower.View attachment 3587067 View attachment 3587068


Looking in tip top form there stick. Well done


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 16, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Wohooo! Amazing progress there!!
> She's breathtaking -- what's her stated flowering time?


Thank you! It says 8/9 weeks so probably 10! lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 16, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Oh sweet, they're looking good!
> Just the back right one, has that leaf with the edges curled up? I've seen on the forums that's a sign for something starting there, just seems the cause hasn't stuck in my head  lol


I noticed that mate I think it's heat as this one is closest to the heater. Might move her and see if anything changes


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Gave her a bit of a trim and tried to even the canopy out a bit better. It's not perfect but tis my first time SCROG'in! View attachment 3587070 View attachment 3587071 View attachment 3587072


What's the smell like?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Looking in tip top form there stick. Well done


Cheers mate, really happy with this strain so far!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Thank you! It says 8/9 weeks so probably 10! lol


OMG you're going to have a _mad _harvest then I bet!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> What's the smell like?


Like really lemony fruity, smells so good! I may do this strain again next time if its really good and people like it!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Gave her a bit of a trim and tried to even the canopy out a bit better. It's not perfect but tis my first time SCROG'in! View attachment 3587070 View attachment 3587071 View attachment 3587072


Ya, I get the feeling we may have an idea of "even canopy" in our minds that doesn't correspond to reality lol
I mean, they're _plants_, not a carpentry project ffs! -- so "even" may just mean exactly what we're seeing there  -- taller buds more or less the same height plus a few shorter ones -- and those_ will _grow taller, if your plant does anything like mine are doing!

I really love how they're straining against the net haha -- mine have put so much pressure on the screen I'll def want to reinforce one of the screen frame's sides before the next go!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 16, 2016)

calliandra said:


> OMG you're going to have a _mad _harvest then I bet!


I will be dissapointed if I don't get at least 10 ounce and will probably just get in bed with face on! haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 16, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ya, I get the feeling we may have an idea of "even canopy" in our minds that doesn't correspond to reality lol
> I mean, they're _plants_, not a carpentry project ffs! -- so "even" may just mean exactly what we're seeing there  -- taller buds more or less the same height plus a few shorter ones -- and those_ will _grow taller, if your plant does anything like mine are doing!
> 
> I really love how they're straining against the net haha -- mine have put so much pressure on the screen I'll def want to reinforce one of the screen frame's sides before the next go!


Your girls look ace, I'm hoping thats how mine looks in a couple of weeks time! 
I'm going to build a proper wooden screen like yours next time, this elastic one isn't much good, the spacings are too big and it doesnt fill the tent. The only benefit of it was being able to stretch it today so I could pull the taller shoots across into another square!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking great them pal, well done! Have you done much training with them or have you let them go au naturel? And are they under a metal halide?


Sorry forgot to fully answer your question. No they're still under the CFL. I will put under MH when I return from England next weekind. Then I will see a growth spurt I recon


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 16, 2016)

Had to put some support in for my haze today due to it looking very light on going into flower. Will post a pic or 2 once it comes back from looking a little retarded


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Sorry forgot to fully answer your question. No they're still under the CFL. I will put under MH when I return from England next weekind. Then I will see a growth spurt I recon


What CFL do you use for veg, Is it a 250w envirolite? And are you not using the HPS for flower?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> What CFL do you use for veg, Is it a 250w envirolite? And are you not using the HPS for flower?


150watt mate. It's a class CFL in fact it's a large bulb. It does seedlings and early veg really well. In fact you could more thank likely do a whole grow for 1 plant under it


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> 150watt mate. It's a class CFL in fact it's a large bulb. It does seedlings and early veg really well. In fact you could more thank likely do a whole grow for 1 plant under it


Yeah theyre spot on for seedlings and veg mate, i wouldn,t use one for flower but theyre ideal for veg!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah theyre spot on for seedlings and veg mate, i wouldn,t use one for flower but theyre ideal for veg!


I wouldn't either, but I recon you could


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I wouldn't either, but I recon you could


You can pal definitely, a mate of mine used one, start to finish. He got about 3 ounce I think, not bad.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You can pal definitely, a mate of mine used one, start to finish. He got about 3 ounce I think, not bad.


Might give it a go one day


----------



## calliandra (Jan 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Your girls look ace, I'm hoping thats how mine looks in a couple of weeks time!
> I'm going to build a proper wooden screen like yours next time, this elastic one isn't much good, the spacings are too big and it doesnt fill the tent. The only benefit of it was being able to stretch it today so I could pull the taller shoots across into another square!


Ah I thought you needed the stretchy net on account of the DWC -- you have to access it, don't you? (sorry I know nothing about maintianing DWC lol)


----------



## calliandra (Jan 17, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Might give it a go one day


Well half of my lighting is CFL (200W CFL + 150W HPS on 0.5m² ) -- while you can't compare Dawn and Dusk (theyre just too different as plants), there are parts of Dawn growing under the CFL (which is mostly over Dusk) - and they're doing quite as well as the buds on the HPS side of the closet.
So they're ok, thought here is something about them I don't like, but can't really put my finger on it


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 17, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Well half of my lighting is CFL (200W CFL + 150W HPS on 0.5m² ) -- while you can't compare Dawn and Dusk (theyre just too different as plants), there are parts of Dawn growing under the CFL (which is mostly over Dusk) - and they're doing quite as well as the buds on the HPS side of the closet.
> So they're ok, thought here is something about them I don't like, but can't really put my finger on it


Good to hear Calli. I see a lot of people do flower on CFL with excellent results. I have always just used a MH so I stick with it. I have a good sized space and a 400 watt covers it perfectly


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 17, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ah I thought you needed the stretchy net on account of the DWC -- you have to access it, don't you? (sorry I know nothing about maintianing DWC lol)


Well that has always been one of the setbacks for doing SCROG for me, I wanted to make some sort Screen that fixed to the bucket lid and then have it on some sort of ratchet system so I could lift the plant and screen and suspend it while I changed nutes and that. Too much messing about so this is what I do.. Problem solved!! The pump just reaches the bottom of the bucket and effectively drains it all!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Well that has always been one of the setbacks for doing SCROG for me, I wanted to make some sort Screen that fixed to the bucket lid and then have it on some sort of ratchet system so I could lift the plant and screen and suspend it while I changed nutes and that. Too much messing about so this is what I do..View attachment 3587712View attachment 3587714 Problem solved!! The pump just reaches the bottom of the bucket and effectively drains it all!


Ah cool, yeah that looks like a no-hassle kind of solution 
I've seen a construction sort of how you described, but I get the feeling that this way is easier!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 20, 2016)

All very quiet on here of late. I hope everyone is ok?


----------



## calliandra (Jan 20, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> All very quiet on here of late. I hope everyone is ok?


Alls well here  And yes it's gotten quieter -- but also, Alerts are kind of broken, so you may find there are more updates by checking the watched threads list (is what I'm doing) 
How's it going on your end? I thought you were away too?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm good away on Friday mate


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 20, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ah cool, yeah that looks like a no-hassle kind of solution
> I've seen a construction sort of how you described, but I get the feeling that this way is easier!


So much easier! Pop it in, press a button and wait for it to fill/empty!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 20, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> All very quiet on here of late. I hope everyone is ok?


Hello mate, all is well, how are you? I'm still working away, just back at the weekends, and the internet is absolutely shite where I am so not able to come on for long! Hows the little uns going?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hello mate, all is well, how are you? I'm still working away, just back at the weekends, and the internet is absolutely shite where I am so not able to come on for long! Hows the little uns going?


No worries mate mine are really good and growing tall now as flowering starts. How's the Lemon? I'm away this weekend from the girls for the 1st time. I'm going to miss them


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm back after a long abscence. She's looking grea Stick, that stalk is really jacked. 

also I was wondering, how do you germinate seeds for your DWC? Rockwool, straight into hydroton, starter plugs?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 22, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> No worries mate mine are really good and growing tall now as flowering starts. How's the Lemon? I'm away this weekend from the girls for the 1st time. I'm going to miss them


Not seen her since Sunday mate, going to see her tonight, can't wait! I'm the same, I miss her all week! lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 22, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> I'm back after a long abscence. She's looking grea Stick, that stalk is really jacked.
> 
> also I was wondering, how do you germinate seeds for your DWC? Rockwool, straight into hydroton, starter plugs?


I've always used the jiffy plugs, but I don't like them. Going to give the rapid rooters a whirl next time round, which I suppose will be in a few weeks! 
Oh and I always germinate between two plates and paper towel, never failed for me.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Jan 22, 2016)

Fantastic, thanks for the clearing up Stick. I use something akin to Rapid Rooters, they are called Easy Plugs. Couldn't find any RR in this bloody country. Okay, I'll give the paper towel method a go. And once you germinate them I assume you pop the seeds root down into the plug?

I'm asking because I've had enough of wasting seeds trying to give a go at hydroponics. My God, soil was so much easier, never have I once wasted a seed then.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 22, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Fantastic, thanks for the clearing up Stick. I use something akin to Rapid Rooters, they are called Easy Plugs. Couldn't find any RR in this bloody country. Okay, I'll give the paper towel method a go. And once you germinate them I assume you pop the seeds root down into the plug?
> 
> I'm asking because I've had enough of wasting seeds trying to give a go at hydroponics. My God, soil was so much easier, never have I once wasted a seed then.


That's what I have always done with the jiffy plugs yeah, but it seems with the RR's the best way is to use the glass of water method and then pop them in. Good luck mate, and let us know how you get on!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 22, 2016)

Ahhh, the only thing I like about working away, coming home and seeing how she has changed over 5 days!! 
I'll post some pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Jan 23, 2016)

Oh nice! So it looks like you don't HAVE to be checking on your DWC setup everyday as most people say. How were the pH swings doing?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 23, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Oh nice! So it looks like you don't HAVE to be checking on your DWC setup everyday as most people say. How were the pH swings doing?


It's definitely best to check everyday, to make sure pH and EC/CF are spot on, but no it's not necessary. I forgot to check the pH when I got back last night so I'm not sure! But from past experience it tends to stay within the range if she has been fed properly before I go away.
The only things I'm concerned about whilst I'm working away is the water level and the light height. I like to keep the light as close as possible! My 400W HPS is about 5 or 6" above the canopy! 
I timed this grow around work, so whilst I was off over Christmas I switched to 12/12 so I knew I would be around for the stretch. And by the time I was going back to work the stretch had finished and I had done all the weaving and tucking. 
As for water, if you need to go away then you can make some sort of header tank and use a float valve in the system, so you've always got make up water topping the system up automatically. Just fill it with dechlorinated water and pH it to whatever pH you like to use in your system. I always go for 5.8 although its probably best to top up with a lower pH, possibly 5.5. I also have started using quarter strength nutes in my top up water whilst I'm away, before I used plain water.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey up everyone. Little update, I'm afraid I can't get any better photos until I get the camera I normally use fixed. So all I can do is picture her under the horrible street light! Anyways she has come along! She's looking sexy and smelling sexy! 
Day 20.


----------



## calliandra (Jan 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hey up everyone. Little update, I'm afraid I can't get any better photos until I get the camera I normally use fixed. So all I can do is picture her under the horrible street light! Anyways she has come along! She's looking sexy and smelling sexy!
> Day 20.View attachment 3592053 View attachment 3592054 View attachment 3592055 View attachment 3592056


lovely!

I get the impression your spacing is just right too -- lots of colas, but still far enough apart so the leaves in between still have space to spread out 
Do your flowers go all the way down to the net too, or do they have a bit of breathing space down there?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 24, 2016)

calliandra said:


> lovely!
> 
> I get the impression your spacing is just right too -- lots of colas, but still far enough apart so the leaves in between still have space to spread out
> Do your flowers go all the way down to the net too, or do they have a bit of breathing space down there?


Thank you!
Mine go all the way down as well, and theres a little bit underneath, maybe an inch under the net. Owt under that gets cut off, just had to cut a load of new shoots and little buds that were trying to form underneath, snidey buggers!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Thank you!
> Mine go all the way down as well, and theres a little bit underneath, maybe an inch under the net. Owt under that gets cut off, just had to cut a load of new shoots and little buds that were trying to form underneath, snidey buggers!


lmao @ snidey buggers !!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 24, 2016)

Changed the reservoir tonight and got rid of a few leafs that were blocking light and just generally been a pain in the arse. The smell is absolutely amazing, it really is like a Refresher bar, and is getting a bit more sour, a bit like those sour lemon sweets, or sour lemon candy for my American friends! 

I'm using Botanicare Sweet Citrus with this grow, not sure how good it is but I'm hoping its going to really bring out the limonene terpene profile of the Lemon Skunk that is in her genetics. 

Next time round I want to do the same strain again, but instead of using the Sweet Citrus I want to use Terpinator and see the difference. Me and the bloke in the grow shop had a "quiet chat" (obviously they aren't supposed to talk about anything cannabis related, as all the hydroponic equipment is for growing tomatoes and chillies etc! ) and he highly recommended Terpinator, said his buds frosted up immediately, well the next day! 

Anyone had experience with Terpinator or Botanicares Sweet range? 

I say this is what I want to do but it might change as there are loads of strains I want to try. LA Confidential and Chocolope are contenders for next grow


----------



## calliandra (Jan 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Terpinator


LMAO sounds really dangerous!

Definitely bound to be an interesting experiment, even if you leave it for later in the case your other strains win over it for now - you'll see when the time is ripe haha 
While I do not know these products, there is definitely something to influencing the flavour of crops -- if it works by companion planting in the veggie garden, why not in the grow room?

I'm just wary of all these bottled products, I am realizing more and more how cannabis growing (along with organic gardening in general!) is a market segment for these nute companies and we may be being sold on stuff that isn't necessary at all. 
But then again, I'm coming from another corner with my attempt to create a little ecosystem in my closet


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Looking good stick, she's coming along bucket mate. I'm with Cali. I wouldn't use all those additives but that's just me. I like to let the strain I grow do what it does and enjoy it. Having said that, if it helps yield, which I what I like and want then I would consider it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hey up everyone. Little update, I'm afraid I can't get any better photos until I get the camera I normally use fixed. So all I can do is picture her under the horrible street light! Anyways she has come along! She's looking sexy and smelling sexy!
> Day 20.View attachment 3592053 View attachment 3592054 View attachment 3592055 View attachment 3592056


Those are some beefy nugs, congrats, well done man. Good luck with your last few weeks and harvest


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 25, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Those are some beefy nugs, congrats, well done man. Good luck with your last few weeks and harvest


Thanks a lot! She's definitely looking good for her age, can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 25, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LMAO sounds really dangerous!
> 
> Definitely bound to be an interesting experiment, even if you leave it for later in the case your other strains win over it for now - you'll see when the time is ripe haha
> While I do not know these products, there is definitely something to influencing the flavour of crops -- if it works by companion planting in the veggie garden, why not in the grow room?
> ...


Hasta la vista,baby!
They do a Sweet Berry as well that would work on the turpene profile of strains like blueberry, and one called Sweet Raw that is used for any strain that doen't have any of those particular profiles.
I'm also very wary of what is out there and of how much of it is useful or beneficial. I think I have made the right decisions up to now. I have just started using some completely new products, so hopefully all goes well!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 25, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Looking good stick, she's coming along bucket mate. I'm with Cali. I wouldn't use all those additives but that's just me. I like to let the strain I grow do what it does and enjoy it. Having said that, if it helps yield, which I what I like and want then I would consider it.


I think the Sweet Citrus is a similar product to the Bud Candy that you were using, in the way it works on smell and flavour. What did you think of the Bud Candy?


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice looking girl there Stick. May I ask what seed company you stock up on seeds from? Those are some exquisite names.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I think the Sweet Citrus is a similar product to the Bud Candy that you were using, in the way it works on smell and flavour. What did you think of the Bud Candy?


Not much mate. Having said that I had issues last grow and this grow is mental, my girls are huge now. Haven't seen then them for 3 days.

Changed light last night to 400w and when I came into the room this morning they were flying all leaves reaching for the sky. 
Early signs of flower really kicking in.

How long until harvest mate?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 25, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Nice looking girl there Stick. May I ask what seed company you stock up on seeds from? Those are some exquisite names.


They are all from DNA Genetics, theyve got some really good looking stuff! I ordered them from Dinafem, The packaging was good, came with a load of stickers and a couple of catalogues. But there was the Dinafem name and address on the envelope which isn't very stealthy! So I think I will be ordering from somewhere else next time. Always ordered from Rhino Seeds, but they always take ages to arrive. I've just found a new website, called Seed City, that does individual seeds as well! Which has reminded me, I need to look into them more and see if they are reputable! Cheers!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 25, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Not much mate. Having said that I had issues last grow and this grow is mental, my girls are huge now. Haven't seen then them for 3 days.
> 
> Changed light last night to 400w and when I came into the room this morning they were flying all leaves reaching for the sky.
> Early signs of flower really kicking in.
> ...


Nice one, get some pics up mate. It's mad when you haven't seen them for a few days isn't it! I'm off on me travels in a bit and won't be back while Friday night, so I said fairwell to her this morning before lights off!
Should be harvesting in about 7 weeks. Shes on day 22 now, I'm aiming for 70 days flower, but whenever she's ready I suppose. Need to book some time off for when that time comes! I'm gonna pull off all the fan leaves, then use an hacksaw to cut through the main stalk right at the bottom and just hang her up altogether and get a really slow dry on the go!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice one, get some pics up mate. It's mad when you haven't seen them for a few days isn't it! I'm off on me travels in a bit and won't be back while Friday night, so I said fairwell to her this morning before lights off!
> Should be harvesting in about 7 weeks. Shes on day 22 now, I'm aiming for 70 days flower, but whenever she's ready I suppose. Need to book some time off for when that time comes! I'm gonna pull off all the fan leaves, then use an hacksaw to cut through the main stalk right at the bottom and just hang her up altogether and get a really slow dry on the go!


Your right mate it is good when you haven't seen them. They grew a good 3 inches and small bud sites all over the joint.
Not to happy with the Haze I must say. It's really tall and stringy. Maybe they are suppose to be like that??
I'm really happy with the choc skunk and Deisel Berry though. Nice compact structure and I recon nice tight bud sites. Will get some shots up this week sometime. 
Your Lemon Sheila is looking the shit!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> They are all from DNA Genetics, theyve got some really good looking stuff! I ordered them from Dinafem, The packaging was good, came with a load of stickers and a couple of catalogues. But there was the Dinafem name and address on the envelope which isn't very stealthy! So I think I will be ordering from somewhere else next time. Always ordered from Rhino Seeds, but they always take ages to arrive. I've just found a new website, called Seed City, that does individual seeds as well! Which has reminded me, I need to look into them more and see if they are reputable! Cheers!


Look at Bonzaseeds.com. They do individual seeds a loads of them. Really stealthy delivery as well as free seeds when you buy


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks guys for the site recommendations. I checked them all out and 6-10 days doesn't seem that long a delivery! I'll start choosing my seeds. > mwahaha


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Thanks guys for the site recommendations. I checked them all out and 6-10 days doesn't seem that long a delivery! I'll start choosing my seeds. > mwahaha


I've used Bonzaseeds 3 times now and could not fault them at all


----------



## calliandra (Jan 26, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Not much mate. Having said that I had issues last grow and this grow is mental, my girls are huge now. Haven't seen then them for 3 days.
> 
> Changed light last night to 400w and when I came into the room this morning they were flying all leaves reaching for the sky.
> Early signs of flower really kicking in.
> ...


Oh awesome, sounds like you have really found your grow style with the coco! 
Way to go!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 26, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Not to happy with the Haze I must say. It's really tall and stringy. Maybe they are suppose to be like that??


Tall and stringy sounds about right for a sativa -- unless of course you train the hell out of them haha!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 26, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Tall and stringy sounds about right for a sativa -- unless of course you train the hell out of them haha!


No training mate I never do that due to having a large grow room. Now I will have to tie her down as she is growing very tall


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 26, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Oh awesome, sounds like you have really found your grow style with the coco!
> Way to go!


I love the stuff it's awesome


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 27, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Your right mate it is good when you haven't seen them. They grew a good 3 inches and small bud sites all over the joint.
> Not to happy with the Haze I must say. It's really tall and stringy. Maybe they are suppose to be like that??
> I'm really happy with the choc skunk and Deisel Berry though. Nice compact structure and I recon nice tight bud sites. Will get some shots up this week sometime.
> Your Lemon Sheila is looking the shit!


Cheers Matty! The Chocolate Skunk is what I'm looking forward to seeing the most!


calliandra said:


> Tall and stringy sounds about right for a sativa -- unless of course you train the hell out of them haha!


Exactamondo!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 27, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> No training mate I never do that due to having a large grow room. Now I will have to tie her down as she is growing very tall


You jammy bastard! haha if I was you having a large room, I would make every plant as wide as possible!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 27, 2016)

mattyblade1 said: ↑
No training mate I never do that due to having a large grow room. Now I will have to tie her down as she is growing very tall



TheStickMan said:


> You jammy bastard! haha if I was you having a large room, I would make every plant as wide as possible!


yeah exactly, spread her out nice n wide hahaaa


----------



## calliandra (Jan 27, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Exactamondo!


Dam, actually I read that as *extracta*mondo -- how is this possible, I wasn't even thinking in that direction?
Any of you planning on making hash or something?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jan 27, 2016)

If I had a large grow area, say 1.5 meters by 1.5 meters, I would grow them as tall as possible with a 600 watt bulb hanging vertically between them. 9 plants ^_^


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Jan 28, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> No training mate I never do that due to having a large grow room. Now I will have to tie her down as she is growing very tall


So you just let your girls grow christmas tree style? Cool! I want to do that one day, the shape is beautiful.  Although I unfortunately have height restrictions...


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You jammy bastard! haha if I was you having a large room, I would make every plant as wide as possible!


I like to have room between them also so they room to grow. I could fit 2 or 3 more plants in my room but it would very tight then. It's easier for watering also. Nothing worse than fighting your way into the room and breaking off branches, which I did 2 nights ago.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> So you just let your girls grow christmas tree style? Cool! I want to do that one day, the shape is beautiful.  Although I unfortunately have height restrictions...


Yep I have 3 like that as we speak and 1 that I tipped early on.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 28, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Dam, actually I read that as *extracta*mondo -- how is this possible, I wasn't even thinking in that direction?
> Any of you planning on making hash or something?


Seems like a lot of effort for little reward. I also find it hard to get dry ice around here


----------



## calliandra (Jan 28, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Seems like a lot of effort for little reward. I also find it hard to get dry ice around here


I've seen people get 10:1 results, as in 100g weed for 10g hash using normal ice and bubble bags or the sink-to-bottom method (with a plugged funnel at the bottom of the container you pour the water in, the hash settles to bottom, remove water up top, and then let the good goo out at bottom). 
The traditional "put the weed on a silk screen drum and beat the trichomes off it" method seems awfully wasteful, would never consider it!

But yes, I'd prefer to just have 100g of weed LOL
Though I do get curious as to the difference in smokes that it apparently makes.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Jan 28, 2016)

I'll be trying to make some hash out of my trimmings today, although I doubt there'll be anything significant.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 28, 2016)

calliandra said:


> I've seen people get 10:1 results, as in 100g weed for 10g hash using normal ice and bubble bags or the sink-to-bottom method (with a plugged funnel at the bottom of the container you pour the water in, the hash settles to bottom, remove water up top, and then let the good goo out at bottom).
> The traditional "put the weed on a silk screen drum and beat the trichomes off it" method seems awfully wasteful, would never consider it!
> 
> But yes, I'd prefer to just have 100g of weed LOL
> Though I do get curious as to the difference in smokes that it apparently makes.


If I knew what I was doing I'd give it a fair crack


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Not sure how to do it really


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Jan 28, 2016)

There are a few very simple tutorials on making hash. I'm going to just put all the trimmings in feezing water with ice in, mix it around for a good 10mins or so and after siphon the water out. The gunk that's left I'll pour over a coffee filter or something similar, let the water evoporate and Robert's your mother's brother there SHOULD be something left to smoke.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> There are a few very simple tutorials on making hash. I'm going to just put all the trimmings in feezing water with ice in, mix it around for a good 10mins or so and after siphon the water out. The gunk that's left I'll pour over a coffee filter or something similar, let the water evoporate and Robert's your mother's brother there SHOULD be something left to smoke.


You make it sound so simple. I might do some research on it and try it out. Stickman does it very well


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Here are some week 1 into flower stage for my auto grow. Sorry about the shit yellow pics but the HPS is on. There are some good bud sites forming on the chocolate skunk and haze, but the Diesel berry is a slow starter. Any ways here we are


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm not sure of this method is as efficient as the other ones, because of the simplicity, but it does the trick. I found a few threads on RIU if you're interested.


----------



## calliandra (Jan 28, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3595669 View attachment 3595670 View attachment 3595671
> Here are some week 1 into flower stage for my auto grow. Sorry about the shit yellow pics but the HPS is on. There are some good bud sites forming on the chocolate skunk and haze, but the Diesel berry is a slow starter. Any ways here we are


Ah I love the airiness! So beautiful and freeee 
I assume the little one front left is the diesel berry?
And which is the chocolate skunk? I'd think it would look more indica-ish?

LOL your mentioning the lights hit me with ..."streetlight people..."





Dam that's going to stick in my head --- thanks!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 28, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Dam, actually I read that as *extracta*mondo -- how is this possible, I wasn't even thinking in that direction?
> Any of you planning on making hash or something?


Eyyyyyyy! ! I'll be doing a Hash run maybe after another crop or two, make sure I've got plenty of trim. The last stuff I did used around an ounce of trainwreck buds and all the trim off that plant and all the trim off my Hash Bomb plant. The hash took with it all the smell of the trainwreck which was awful! I've still got all the kief from that!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 28, 2016)

calliandra said:


> mattyblade1 said: ↑
> No training mate I never do that due to having a large grow room. Now I will have to tie her down as she is growing very tall
> 
> 
> yeah exactly, spread her out nice n wide hahaaa


Cheeky!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 28, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> If I had a large grow area, say 1.5 meters by 1.5 meters, I would grow them as tall as possible with a 600 watt bulb hanging vertically between them. 9 plants ^_^


Good to see you here Grape! 
In that space a 2 plant SCROG or Manifold for me!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 28, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Seems like a lot of effort for little reward. I also find it hard to get dry ice around here


Dry Ice is probably the least popular method of Hash Production within the UK, it's only because I got some Fire Extinguishers on the cheap and know how to make dry ice LOL
I would say bubble hash/Ice water extraction is the best method as Calliandra and Gregor said here.


calliandra said:


> I've seen people get 10:1 results, as in 100g weed for 10g hash using normal ice and bubble bags or the sink-to-bottom method (with a plugged funnel at the bottom of the container you pour the water in, the hash settles to bottom, remove water up top, and then let the good goo out at bottom).
> 
> 
> Gregor Eisenhorn said:
> ...


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 28, 2016)

calliandra said:


> I've seen people get 10:1 results, as in 100g weed for 10g hash using normal ice and bubble bags or the sink-to-bottom method (with a plugged funnel at the bottom of the container you pour the water in, the hash settles to bottom, remove water up top, and then let the good goo out at bottom).
> The traditional "put the weed on a silk screen drum and beat the trichomes off it" method seems awfully wasteful, would never consider it!
> 
> But yes, I'd prefer to just have 100g of weed LOL
> Though I do get curious as to the difference in smokes that it apparently makes.


Yeah the first time I made hash it was about 10:1 using the sink to bottom method, but such a messy method! I've got bubble bags so would like to try a Ice water bubble bag method one day. The dry Ice method is by far the better yielding method!
The old Moroccan method of twatting the weed on a screen is definitely a no-no LOL


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 28, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3595669 View attachment 3595670 View attachment 3595671
> Here are some week 1 into flower stage for my auto grow. Sorry about the shit yellow pics but the HPS is on. There are some good bud sites forming on the chocolate skunk and haze, but the Diesel berry is a slow starter. Any ways here we are


Looking great pal, how many weeks flower do they have?


----------



## calliandra (Jan 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheeky!


I just couldn't resist lmao


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 28, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ah I love the airiness! So beautiful and freeee
> I assume the little one front left is the diesel berry?
> And which is the chocolate skunk? I'd think it would look more indica-ish?
> 
> ...


This week I have been itchy and I've got Journey stuck in my head, all because of you! Haha great song really!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> This week I have been itchy and I've got Journey stuck in my head, all because of you! Haha great song really!



Continuing at this rate, pretty soon we'll have a HPS-Playlist together haha


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> I'm not sure of this method is as efficient as the other ones, because of the simplicity, but it does the trick. I found a few threads on RIU if you're interested.


Yep interested indeed


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 28, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ah I love the airiness! So beautiful and freeee
> I assume the little one front left is the diesel berry?
> And which is the chocolate skunk? I'd think it would look more indica-ish?
> 
> ...


No the front left is a big head auto, back left is the haze, back right is the choc skunk and front right is the diesel berry


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Dry Ice is probably the least popular method of Hash Production within the UK, it's only because I got some Fire Extinguishers on the cheap and know how to make dry ice LOL
> I would say bubble hash/Ice water extraction is the best method as Calliandra and Gregor said here.


Then I shall save up my leaf shit and give it a go


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking great pal, how many weeks flower do they have?


6-7 weeks mate


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 29, 2016)

Lookin fuckin awesome man! On my phone so can't read back pages easily so i'll just ask.

Strain?
Veg time?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 29, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Lookin fuckin awesome man! On my phone so can't read back pages easily so i'll just ask.
> 
> Strain?
> Veg time?


The strain is Golden Lemons by DNA Genetics.
Jews Gold Cut x Lemon Skunk
60% indica 40% Sativa
I fucked up the seedling stage so that took a few weeks and around 5 weeks veg. I was working a lot away from home at the time and didnt care for her properly. But the same size and a healthier plant could be achieved with 4 weeks veg easily.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> The strain is Golden Lemons by DNA Genetics.
> Jews Gold Cut x Lemon Skunk
> 60% indica 40% Sativa
> I fucked up the seedling stage so that took a few weeks and around 5 weeks veg. I was working a lot away from home at the time and didnt care for her properly. But the same size and a healthier plant could be achieved with 4 weeks veg easily.


Sounds interesting! Gotcha, have you noticed a good bit of a difference with the 400 vs the 250


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 29, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Sounds interesting! Gotcha, have you noticed a good bit of a difference with the 400 vs the 250


I think so mate yeah, as of tomorrow she will have had 4 full weeks of flower, so she has about another 5 weeks left, and shes got a load of bud on her already. This grow definitely won't get the full potential out of the 400w, she had a shit start to life and lost a limb LOL 
I'm expecting 10 ounce, next grow maybe 12/14 if I don't drop any bollocks.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I think so mate yeah, as of tomorrow she will have had 4 full weeks of flower, so she has about another 5 weeks left, and shes got a load of bud on her already. This grow definitely won't get the full potential out of the 400w, she had a shit start to life and lost a limb LOL
> I'm expecting 10 ounce, next grow maybe 12/14 if I don't drop any bollocks.


Nice, just means you have even more to look forward to on the next one! Haha i lost a limb as well! Yeah she def looks like a 10 oz, i've seen up to 15 oz with very similiar setup so you've got some awesome yeild potential!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Next generation of ladies going into gear mode


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3597143
> Next generation of ladies going into gear mode


Be good to see that Cherry Bomb, heard good stuff! And the Top44 x Bubblegum sounds interesting!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Be good to see that Cherry Bomb, heard good stuff! And the Top44 x Bubblegum sounds interesting!


Let's not leave out the Purple Maroc. That was the seed you said you wanted see grow


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Let's not leave out the Purple Maroc. That was the seed you said you wanted see grow


Yeah it will be interesting to see how that does indoors, it's a good strain to do outdoors in the UK.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah it will be interesting to see how that does indoors, it's a good strain to do outdoors in the UK.


Is that right? So your right it will be interesting. It must be a colder climate strain ?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Is that right? So your right it will be interesting. It must be a colder climate strain ?


Yep it's a semi autoflowering strain, look her up. Not sure if it is best to do her on a 18/06 or whether you need to switch to 12/12 to start her flowering? Should be a quick finisher aswel, hope she goes nice and purple!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Didn't know that. Thought I'd wait on thr Fruit and Girl Scout cookies until after July. Do you know if you can do autos 12/12 ???


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Didn't know that. Thought I'd wait on thr Fruit and Girl Scout cookies until after July. Do you know if you can do autos 12/12 ???


You can mate yeah but they won't be at their full potential. Why not try it, maybe do a couple along with some photoperiod strains? That Fruit is autoflowering aswell.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 30, 2016)

I keep hearing that they won't be as good. May give it a go the grow after next. Going with 100% photoperiod next. Going to put them into flower early as I'm going on hols in July, that why I'm germinating 4 now. Have you heard of Girl Scout Cookies as a strain ?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I keep hearing that they won't be as good. May give it a go the grow after next. Going with 100% photoperiod next. Going to put them into flower early as I'm going on hols in July, that why I'm germinating 4 now. Have you heard of Girl Scout Cookies as a strain ?


Auto's have got a limited life span, so as soon as you germinate them the clock is ticking. So say it takes 12 weeks from seed, you need to do as much as you can in that 12 weeks before it dies. ( just an example) thats why topping or fimming isn't recommended as it takes time to recover, time that could be better used on making buds. 
Yeah Its a really popular American strain, meant to be awesome! Can't wait to see you do that one, its a strain I also want to do!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 30, 2016)

DAY 27 FLOWER.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Auto's have got a limited life span, so as soon as you germinate them the clock is ticking. So say it takes 12 weeks from seed, you need to do as much as you can in that 12 weeks before it dies. ( just an example) thats why topping or fimming isn't recommended as it takes time to recover, time that could be better used on making buds.
> Yeah Its a really popular American strain, meant to be awesome! Can't wait to see you do that one, its a strain I also want to do!


Good info as always mate. The Cookies strain is suppose to be the shit, but not a big yeiding strain. I read that it has really high THC with rock hard flowers just not lots of them. What's next for you mate?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> DAY 27 FLOWER. View attachment 3597414 View attachment 3597415 View attachment 3597417 View attachment 3597418


That is so awesome mate. Looks really good and smelly. Is she starting to smell? Can you smell it through the house?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Good info as always mate. The Cookies strain is suppose to be the shit, but not a big yeiding strain. I read that it has really high THC with rock hard flowers just not lots of them. What's next for you mate?


Yeah it sounds sweet mate! 
Good question! I could give you an answer now but I will probably change my mind next week! lol
It's a toss up between LA Confidential or Chocolope. But I have got OG Kush, Dinachem, White Widow, Arjans Haze and loads of other seeds in the house I could use!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah it sounds sweet mate!
> Good question! I could give you an answer now but I will probably change my mind next week! lol
> It's a toss up between LA Confidential or Chocolope. But I have got OG Kush, Dinachem, White Widow, Arjans Haze and loads of other seeds in the house I could use!


Shit mate you have some seeds. Do a couple plants in small pots to give some variety. You could then pick the best strain and do you usual


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> That is so awesome mate. Looks really good and smelly. Is she starting to smell? Can you smell it through the house?


Cheers mate! 
And no thank god! lol she smells when you open the tent and smells gorgeous when touching the buds! When I got home yesterday after been away for a few days, I walked into the room the tent is in and there was a faint whiff of bud, nowt much. I've got negative pressure inside the tent so I shouldn't have any trouble with smell. I've got some ONA gel knocking about somewhere just in case!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers mate!
> And no thank god! lol she smells when you open the tent and smells gorgeous when touching the buds! When I got home yesterday after been away for a few days, I walked into the room the tent is in and there was a faint whiff of bud, nowt much. I've got negative pressure inside the tent so I shouldn't have any trouble with smell. I've got some ONA gel knocking about somewhere just in case!


That's good news mate. She really looks nice. Well done on the lemon tart.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Shit mate you have some seeds. Do a couple plants in small pots to give some variety. You could then pick the best strain and do you usual


I'd love to get some variety but the one plant DWC is the best method for me, for now!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> That's good news mate. She really looks nice. Well done on the lemon tart.


PMSL cheers mate!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'd love to get some variety but the one plant DWC is the best method for me, for now!


Fuck totally forgot about the DWC method you do. Stick with that as it totally works for you. Wish I knew how to do it but am to scared to do it


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> PMSL cheers mate!


Yes it just popped into my head the lemon tart.... You should do a bit of breeding with the lemon and a choc or cookie strain and call it a Lemon tart. I recon she'd be a winner mate


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Fuck totally forgot about the DWC method you do. Stick with that as it totally works for you. Wish I knew how to do it but am to scared to do it


It's very easy mate, and pretty cheap to set up as well. About 20quid for the bucket and pump. Any questions just ask and I will gladly help!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It's very easy mate, and pretty cheap to set up as well. About 20quid for the bucket and pump. Any questions just ask and I will gladly help!


Could you do it in the roof?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes it just popped into my head the lemon tart.... You should do a bit of breeding with the lemon and a choc or cookie strain and call it a Lemon tart. I recon she'd be a winner mate


Sounds good to me! Surprised it hasn't already been done! I wonder if it has? Maybe Chocolope x Lemon Skunk? Or maybe Chocolope x Orange Bud? Bit like Terrys Chocolate Orange LOL


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Could you do it in the roof?


hmmmmmm, if you have good access to the loft like stairs then maybe. I forgot about that, I have to fill a 20 litre bucket up and carry it to the room where the tent is, so if you can only get to the loft by a hatch and ladders then theres no chance of doing it, unless you get a water supply and a drain set up in the loft.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> hmmmmmm, if you have good access to the loft like stairs then maybe. I forgot about that, I have to fill a 20 litre bucket up and carry it to the room where the tent is, so if you can only get to the loft by a hatch and ladders then theres no chance of doing it, unless you get a water supply and a drain set up in the loft.


Not a chance in hell mate. I fill up 5ltr bottles of water and carry them up. I also have 5 or 6 2 ltr bottles as well that I use to top up on in flower. Which reminds me the Diesel berry is the thirstiest girl I've had, in fucking believable. Have to water 2 times a day. Good thing I work from home.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Not a chance in hell mate. I fill up 5ltr bottles of water and carry them up. I also have 5 or 6 2 ltr bottles as well that I use to top up on in flower. Which reminds me the Diesel berry is the thirstiest girl I've had, in fucking believable. Have to water 2 times a day. Good thing I work from home.


You are doing great with coco anyways mate, if it's not broke, don't fix it! Do you feed with nutrients every time or just water? 
Wish I could work from home, or win the lottery! 
I'd have a big fuck off house and have a couple of rooms dedicated to growing! Have a veg room and flower room so I'm harvesting every 8/10 weeks, all different strains, and just have jars full like an Amsterdam Cafe! Its nice to dream isn't it! LOL


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You are doing great with coco anyways mate, if it's not broke, don't fix it! Do you feed with nutrients every time or just water?
> Wish I could work from home, or win the lottery!
> I'd have a big fuck off house and have a couple of rooms dedicated to growing! Have a veg room and flower room so I'm harvesting every 8/10 weeks, all different strains, and just have jars full like an Amsterdam Cafe! Its nice to dream isn't it! LOL


Yes mate you have to feed ever time you water with coco. It's basically hydro anyway. Yes it's good working from home at times but I do find myself working late when everyone else is in bed sleeping. Do you have room for another tent at all ?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes mate you have to feed ever time you water with coco. It's basically hydro anyway. Yes it's good working from home at times but I do find myself working late when everyone else is in bed sleeping. Do you have room for another tent at all ?


No mate I don't, one day I will, and will run a 600w HPS, and hopefully yield on average 20oz every 8/10 weeks.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> No mate I don't, one day I will, and will run a 600w HPS, and hopefully yield on average 20oz every 8/10 weeks.


I have so much room in my attic it's unreal, just need to put a floor in. Its electricity that I worry about. I even want to try breeding. I would love to do that as well. Like a conveyer belt of buds woooooo


----------



## calliandra (Jan 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> DAY 27 FLOWER. View attachment 3597414 View attachment 3597415 View attachment 3597417 View attachment 3597418


Ohwow from bush to bud bouquet!
She's so amazing!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jan 30, 2016)

> I use 150mm passive intake and 100mm extraction. The temperatures have been spot on, but I think I may need to upgrade when Summer comes round. Lets see.


That's interesting I was gonna go all out with 150 mm extraction and was worried it wouldn't be enough. Thanks for the encouragement 
I think in the end I will stay with the same wattage but increase the perpetualness lol


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey @TheStickMan what brand 250w bulbs did you use? I need to buy an mh and hps bulb but after researching it's just overwhelming the amount of companies and price differences. At least I know what results yours got.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 31, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Hey @TheStickMan what brand 250w bulbs did you use? I need to buy an mh and hps bulb but after researching it's just overwhelming the amount of companies and price differences. At least I know what results yours got.


Errrm.... The 250w MH is a Powerplant Superveg and the 250w HPS is a Grolux.
Using a Sunmaster 400w this grow. 
I use an Avenger Adjust-A-Wing reflector as well with a Super Spreader.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 31, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ohwow from bush to bud bouquet!
> She's so amazing!


Thank you, she is looking good! Sorted my camera problem today so I'll get some better photos on when I get chance!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 31, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> That's interesting I was gonna go all out with 150 mm extraction and was worried it wouldn't be enough. Thanks for the encouragement
> I think in the end I will stay with the same wattage but increase the perpetualness lol


Get the 150 mm extraction, it is then suited to whatever you want to do, and if it's too much than use the fan speed controller to slow it down. I think I will definitely need 150mm when summertime comes. 
Buy cheap, buy twice.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Toying with the idea of a drip feeding system. Has anyone used one at all?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 31, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I have so much room in my attic it's unreal, just need to put a floor in. Its electricity that I worry about. I even want to try breeding. I would love to do that as well. Like a conveyer belt of buds woooooo


Wire a separate ring main for your loft and you'll be sound mate. 
Breeding is the one topic I know fuck all about, I should read up on it!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 31, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Wire a separate ring main for your loft and you'll be sound mate.
> Breeding is the one topic I know fuck all about, I should read up on it!


I'm no good with electrics at all. Would need to get my mate in to do the electric shit


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 31, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I'm no good with electrics at all. Would need to get my mate in to do the electric shit


Get him to do it, it's not a massive job.


mattyblade1 said:


> Toying with the idea of a drip feeding system. Has anyone used one at all?


No mate sorry, I haven't a clue.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 31, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Get him to do it, it's not a massive job.
> 
> No mate sorry, I haven't a clue.


Me either


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Think I may have it sorted but I thought I'd ask. I'm away again in March so need plants watered. Wife's now going to do it


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 1, 2016)

Totally sic shit mate!


----------



## calliandra (Feb 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3598746 View attachment 3598748 View attachment 3598749 View attachment 3598750 View attachment 3598751 View attachment 3598753


wow she's going to get _really _icy!! Looking heavy already 
to get them into perspective, how tall / wide are they?


----------



## since1991 (Feb 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Changed the reservoir tonight and got rid of a few leafs that were blocking light and just generally been a pain in the arse. The smell is absolutely amazing, it really is like a Refresher bar, and is getting a bit more sour, a bit like those sour lemon sweets, or sour lemon candy for my American friends!
> 
> I'm using Botanicare Sweet Citrus with this grow, not sure how good it is but I'm hoping its going to really bring out the limonene terpene profile of the Lemon Skunk that is in her genetics.
> 
> ...


Ive used Sweet and terpinator together before. Its strain dependent.....you got to experiment on your varieties yourself but when yoj switch to flower keep using grpw nutes for a week ot two but give them a tspn or 2 per gallon of Sweet. I like the raw version. People diss sweet from botanicare but it actually is more than mag sulphate. Theres other stuff in there that really helps the transition. Its way overpriced (what isnt in the nutrient market) but its convenient. Mj loves mag sulphate and phosphorus (hydroplex....but be careful....with sweet thats alot of mag sulphate) in early flowering. About 3 weeks in when your nice and settled with your bloom base nute drop the sweet and hydroplex if your using it and start with a 2 teaspoons per gallon of the Terpinator and bump this up every 5 to 7 days with another tspn until your up to 5 or 6 tspns per gallon at peak flowering.it sounds like alot but with Terp its really not. The plants love that potassium sulphate and whatever else is in the Terp will make for a frosty smelly plant. Strain dependent of course but if you time all these products rite and watch your EC and pH in accordance with your strain its a consistent recipe for fst sticky smelly buds. Botanicare Sweet and Terpinator play really nice together if you use them at the right time.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Errrm.... The 250w MH is a Powerplant Superveg and the 250w HPS is a Grolux.
> Using a Sunmaster 400w this grow.
> I use an Avenger Adjust-A-Wing reflector as well with a Super Spreader.


Thanks man! Do you buy your bulbs online, if so what site? From everything I've read Sunmaster is def top of the line, unfortunately the price shows. Only 250w Sunmasters I can find are all UK sites or on ebay come from UK(so high shipping cuz I'm in US). Now that I'm looking into it I'm realizing I'm just using some cheaper chinese bulbs from a brand "Solaris" because they came with the kit i bought.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Get the 150 mm extraction, it is then suited to whatever you want to do, and if it's too much than use the fan speed controller to slow it down. I think I will definitely need 150mm when summertime comes.
> Buy cheap, buy twice.


I usually go by that philosophy too. But they didn't stock the fan speed controller and any dencent extractor so I got one relatively cheap at 125mm with built in controller. Whenever I need to upgrade I'll just use it as intake 

FUCKING SICK LOOKING PLANT by the way


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 2, 2016)

calliandra said:


> wow she's going to get _really _icy!! Looking heavy already
> to get them into perspective, how tall / wide are they?


Not a patch on your frosty buggers! Not sure I shall get the tape measure out when I'm home this weekend!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 2, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Ive used Sweet and terpinator together before. Its strain dependent.....you got to experiment on your varieties yourself but when yoj switch to flower keep using grpw nutes for a week ot two but give them a tspn or 2 per gallon of Sweet. I like the raw version. People diss sweet from botanicare but it actually is more than mag sulphate. Theres other stuff in there that really helps the transition. Its way overpriced (what isnt in the nutrient market) but its convenient. Mj loves mag sulphate and phosphorus (hydroplex....but be careful....with sweet thats alot of mag sulphate) in early flowering. About 3 weeks in when your nice and settled with your bloom base nute drop the sweet and hydroplex if your using it and start with a 2 teaspoons per gallon of the Terpinator and bump this up every 5 to 7 days with another tspn until your up to 5 or 6 tspns per gallon at peak flowering.it sounds like alot but with Terp its really not. The plants love that potassium sulphate and whatever else is in the Terp will make for a frosty smelly plant. Strain dependent of course but if you time all these products rite and watch your EC and pH in accordance with your strain its a consistent recipe for fst sticky smelly buds. Botanicare Sweet and Terpinator play really nice together if you use them at the right time.


Thank you for that information, very helpful cheers!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 2, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I usually go by that philosophy too. But they didn't stock the fan speed controller and any dencent extractor so I got one relatively cheap at 125mm with built in controller. Whenever I need to upgrade I'll just use it as intake
> 
> FUCKING SICK LOOKING PLANT by the way


Cheers mate, and that sounds perfect mate for the 400


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 2, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Thanks man! Do you buy your bulbs online, if so what site? From everything I've read Sunmaster is def top of the line, unfortunately the price shows. Only 250w Sunmasters I can find are all UK sites or on ebay come from UK(so high shipping cuz I'm in US). Now that I'm looking into it I'm realizing I'm just using some cheaper chinese bulbs from a brand "Solaris" because they came with the kit i bought.


I don't mate I'm afraid, I get em from the grow shop. Can you get hold of Philips lamps?


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 2, 2016)

To any of you lovely people on here who are thinking of buying some seeds, I got this text message yesterday, its not much but its summat. 

ENJOY A 10% DISCOUNT IN FEBRUARY

Enter DINAFEM in the discount coupon box and get 10% off all purchases during the month of February.

www.dinafem.org


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 2, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I don't mate I'm afraid, I get em from the grow shop. Can you get hold of Philips lamps?





TheStickMan said:


> I don't mate I'm afraid, I get em from the grow shop. Can you get hold of Philips lamps?


Yeah it seems like there might be a couple 250w model numbers in those. I think my best best will be to stop at my local hydro shop, I'm figuring I'll just grab a really solid hps light and just buy a cheap mh light since my veg time is so short anyway.


----------



## calliandra (Feb 2, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Not a patch on your frosty buggers! Not sure I shall get the tape measure out when I'm home this weekend!


Ohno what I have done! 
Sorry lol wasn't my intention to get on the "who's is bigger" bandwagon - in fact, my thoughts weren't anywhere near there haha 

Thanks for the discount tip, will check them out as I need to buy seeds soon!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 3, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ohno what I have done!
> Sorry lol wasn't my intention to get on the "who's is bigger" bandwagon - in fact, my thoughts weren't anywhere near there haha
> 
> Thanks for the discount tip, will check them out as I need to buy seeds soon!


LOL I didn't mean it to sound like that, sorry, I just haven't a clue what the size of them is, maybe around 200mm tall from the Net, and honestly not sure on the width! Hopefully a lot bigger the next time I see her!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> LOL I didn't mean it to sound like that, sorry, I just haven't a clue what the size of them is, maybe around 200mm tall from the Net, and honestly not sure on the width! Hopefully a lot bigger the next time I see her!


I'm sure yours will be bigger Stick when you return


----------



## calliandra (Feb 3, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I'm sure yours will be bigger Stick when you return


Yeah I think so too


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 3, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I'm sure yours will be bigger Stick when you return[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> calliandra said:
> ...


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 5, 2016)

What day are we on? Day 33? Summat like that, anywho.........


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> What day are we on? Day 33? Summat like that, anywho.........


Jesus christ those things are fat, you should take a pic with like a beer can next to it or somethin to show scaleable size


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice Stickman nice. Those girls look good enough to fuck


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 5, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Jesus christ those things are fat, you should take a pic with like a beer can next to it or somethin to show scaleable size


Great idea!!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 5, 2016)

God that is beautiful haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 5, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> God that is beautiful haha


Yeah it's a lovely drink mate......... Oh you mean the buds LOL 
Thank you, she is doing well and really happy with how she is fattening up, she's got around another 5 weeks left as well.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 5, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Nice Stickman nice. Those girls look good enough to fuck


Thanks for the kind words mate, have you ever thought of writing a romantic novel? PMSL
How are yours doing? Get some pictures up pal


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 5, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> God that is beautiful haha


And by the way yours is looking very good and you're doing a great job, you are going to pull at least 7 ounce from her.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> And by the way yours is looking very good and you're doing a great job, you are going to pull at least 7 ounce from her.


Thanks man, don't get my hopes up now! I'm aiming for at least 6, don't want to start too high now haha

Figured i'd include a pic! She's a getting bushier and taller by the day! Seriously i feel like the whole canopy evenly rose two inches or more over just the past couple days! My last grows were these lanky tall things haha i included a pic of one of them, quite the progress


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 5, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Thanks man, don't get my hopes up now! I'm aiming for at least 6, don't want to start too high now haha
> 
> Figured i'd include a pic! She's a getting bushier and taller by the day! Seriously i feel like the whole canopy evenly rose two inches or more over just the past couple days! My last grows were these lanky tall things haha i included a pic of one of them, quite the progress


How far along after the switch are you? 
I would hope for 5 ounce if I was you, keep dreaming of that number and what you are going to do with it, how much you're keeping for personal and how much you'll sell. 

You've easily got that anyway, but it's fucking great when you've got a lot more than you was anticipating! In my head on this grow I'm expecting 10 ounce, it should be a lot higher but I've had a few problems, to be fair I could yield 15 ounce from this lamp!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> How far along after the switch are you?
> I would hope for 5 ounce if I was you, keep dreaming of that number and what you are going to do with it, how much you're keeping for personal and how much you'll sell.
> 
> You've easily got that anyway, but it's fucking great when you've got a lot more than you was anticipating! In my head on this grow I'm expecting 10 ounce, it should be a lot higher but I've had a few problems, to be fair I could yield 15 ounce from this lamp!


24 days, only showed first white hairs at elbows early this week. 

i hear ya, i just want the tons your gunna pull haha. hell yeah once you perfect everything with fully understanding how to grow with that size light its gunna be crazy! I can't even imagine pullin 15 oz from my closet thatd be so sick, harvest time is gunna be fun trimming all that though! I've been thinking 3oz is a pain in the ass, i'm even gunna be in for a treat on this grow with over 4 oz's

Btw what problems did you run into, i thought i remembered reading but forgot


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 5, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> 24 days, only showed first white hairs at elbows early this week.
> 
> i hear ya, i just want the tons your gunna pull haha. hell yeah once you perfect everything with fully understanding how to grow with that size light its gunna be crazy! I can't even imagine pullin 15 oz from my closet thatd be so sick, harvest time is gunna be fun trimming all that though! I've been thinking 3oz is a pain in the ass, i'm even gunna be in for a treat on this grow with over 4 oz's
> 
> Btw what problems did you run into, i thought i remembered reading but forgot


If I was you then I would consider this your first week of flower! (Just my opinion and other people would argue and you may want to do otherwise) I trimmed 10 oz off the last crop and it took the piss, it took a full day to trim! So yeah, trimming the next lot is gonna be wank.
I stunted her growth by not giving her nutrients early on, I was really busy and working away at the time, she then took the piss growing, and when she finally shot up, I snapped one of her main arms while tying down! You can see on the photos the left hand side of her is lower, that space would have been filled by the branch that was snapped.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> If I was you then I would consider this your first week of flower! (Just my opinion and other people would argue and you may want to do otherwise) I trimmed 10 oz off the last crop and it took the piss, it took a full day to trim! So yeah, trimming the next lot is gonna be wank.
> I stunted her growth by not giving her nutrients early on, I was really busy and working away at the time, she then took the piss growing, and when she finally shot up, I snapped one of her main arms while tying down! You can see on the photos the left hand side of her is lower, that space would have been filled by the branch that was snapped.


I completely agree. Ohh thats right i remember the broken arm, cuz i did the same thing, actually kinda forgot i even broke one, mines so bushy right now i can't tell. yeah not fun, 
Gotcha, she's lookin great tho now, about how many weeks do you have left?


----------



## calliandra (Feb 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Great idea!!
> View attachment 3601884 View attachment 3601885


Haha as I suspected 
You win


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 6, 2016)

Your plants never cease to amaze me @TheStickMan !!!!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 6, 2016)

No I 


TheStickMan said:


> Thanks for the kind words mate, have you ever thought of writing a romantic novel? PMSL
> How are yours doing? Get some pictures up pal


haven't thought of writing a novel. But I may do. I do have tendency to get to the point. Will try and get some up tonight


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 6, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Haha as I suspected
> You win


Still not looking as pretty as your girls! We're all winners!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 6, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> I completely agree. Ohh thats right i remember the broken arm, cuz i did the same thing, actually kinda forgot i even broke one, mines so bushy right now i can't tell. yeah not fun,
> Gotcha, she's lookin great tho now, about how many weeks do you have left?


She's got about another 4 full weeks left I reckon. But I'll chop her when _she's _ready. No rush. I should probably think about starting another seed off.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 6, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Your plants never cease to amaze me @TheStickMan !!!!


Thanks a lot mate, how you getting on with the Hashplants?


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> No I
> 
> haven't thought of writing a novel. But I may do. I do have tendency to get to the point. Will try and get some up tonight


Nice one mate, can't wait to see em!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> She's got about another 4 full weeks left I reckon. But I'll chop her when _she's _ready. No rush. I should probably think about starting another seed off.


Yes you should... What's next then ?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice one mate, can't wait to see em!


Will try mate. The pics tend to look like a yellow bag of dicks though under the HPS.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 6, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Your plants never cease to amaze me @TheStickMan !!!!


How are yours Grape ?


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes you should... What's next then ?


Not sure yet! either LA confidential, Chocolope, OG Kush or same again


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Will try mate. The pics tend to look like a yellow bag of dicks though under the HPS.


You got iPhone? Take them with the flash on, looks a lot better. Or take photos a couple of minutes before lights come on


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Not sure yet! either LA confidential, Chocolope, OG Kush or same again


Sorry you did tell me that. Too much beer


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You got iPhone? Take them with the flash on, looks a lot better. Or take photos a couple of minutes before lights come on


Yes an iPhone. Will give it a crack mate with the flash off. Good tip.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Sorry you did tell me that. Too much beer


It is Saturday after all mate, can't fault ya!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes an iPhone. Will give it a crack mate with the flash off. Good tip.


No take the photo with the flash *on!* lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 6, 2016)

That's what I meant


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> How are yours Grape ?




just fed em half nute strength... by mistake... I meant to feed full strength lol
gonna top on Monday and need to switch soon because I'm still using gallon containers


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 6, 2016)

2 weeks into flower. 4 plants different stages. Sorry about pics, some frostyness.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 6, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> View attachment 3602604
> 
> just fed em half nute strength... by mistake... I meant to feed full strength lol
> gonna top on Monday and need to switch soon because I'm still using gallon containers


Healthy little chicks. notice!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Healthy little chicks. notice!


So far so good

problems usually arise after I switch to flowering. It's mainly because I can't measure the strength of the nutrient solutions
How far along are yours? They look they have some Nitrogen toxicity


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes an iPhone. Will give it a crack mate with the flash off. Good tip.


I actually bought a pair of method 7 knockoffs by Apollo Hort. for only $15. They help a great deal on my eyes, i just got lasik so hps was stressin my eyes. But they also work great to take a pic thru! Check out my journal, link in sig, i took a pic with and without thru the glasses


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 6, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> So far so good
> 
> problems usually arise after I switch to flowering. It's mainly because I can't measure the strength of the nutrient solutions
> How far along are yours? They look they have some Nitrogen toxicity


2 weeks into flower, nearly 3. Do you think? They're putting on weight rightly


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> 2 weeks into flower, nearly 3. Do you think? They're putting on weight rightly


3 weeks into flower?! damn they do look like they're going to be PHAT
read this article on nitrogen excess, it could be very helpful

http://www.growweedeasy.com/nitrogen-toxicity-cannabis

last night I mistakenly fed half nute solutions to my two little fuckers and I thought I'd be setting them back but shortly after that I noticed a very tiny tiny claw and maybe a tiny burn... this morning they look perkier and healthier than ever. I'm really starting to get a feel for "less is more"  and finally getting back my good karma!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 7, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> 3 weeks into flower?! damn they do look like they're going to be PHAT
> read this article on nitrogen excess, it could be very helpful
> 
> http://www.growweedeasy.com/nitrogen-toxicity-cannabis
> ...


grape they 1st class to me. What Nutes are you using?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 7, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> grape they 1st class to me. What Nutes are you using?


3-part General Hydroponics Flora series (FloraMicro, FloraGro and FloraBloom)


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 7, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> So far so good
> 
> problems usually arise after I switch to flowering. It's mainly because I can't measure the strength of the nutrient solutions
> How far along are yours? They look they have some Nitrogen toxicity


No I don't have this nitrogen issue. It's the shit old iPhone doesn't do the pics justice at all
All hydro yes?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 7, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> No I don't have this nitrogen issue. It's the shit old iPhone doesn't do the pics justice at all
> All hydro yes?


It's probably the HPS light. What are your temps?

I take pics with my trusty old iPhone 4S

passive hydro... I believe I've already told every one I run hempy buckets... I might never stray cause it's dead simple  this time around I mixed in some rockwool croutons and some cut up jiffy cubes or whatever they are called


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Good stuff mate. Temps are around 24 - 28 constantly


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey @TheStickMan Just curious, what's your res change procedure? Do you top off, pump out, move roots/plant to another bucket or ect...


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 9, 2016)

You guys might want to see this... just for giggles...


----------



## calliandra (Feb 9, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> You guys might want to see this... just for giggles...


LOL I was ducking and squinting my eyes


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 9, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LOL I was ducking and squinting my eyes


same here lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 10, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> You guys might want to see this... just for giggles...


Jesus Christ that's mental


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 10, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Hey @TheStickMan Just curious, what's your res change procedure? Do you top off, pump out, move roots/plant to another bucket or ect...


I used to lift the whole plant out of the bucket and out of the tent into an empty bucket, which was an absolute ball ache with the size and weight! 
Now every weekend I pump out the water into an empty bucket, have my new water and nutes mixed in another and pump that into the reservoir. oh and I top up with plain pH'd water during the week, she normally goes through 20 litres in a week.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Well that has always been one of the setbacks for doing SCROG for me, I wanted to make some sort Screen that fixed to the bucket lid and then have it on some sort of ratchet system so I could lift the plant and screen and suspend it while I changed nutes and that. Too much messing about so this is what I do..View attachment 3587712View attachment 3587714 Problem solved!! The pump just reaches the bottom of the bucket and effectively drains it all!


@Anon Emaus 
Like this!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 10, 2016)

Not a happy chappy, came home to a little bit of bud rot on two small tops, and a lot of yellow leaves. I really fucking hate working away.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I used to lift the whole plant out of the bucket and out of the tent into an empty bucket, which was an absolute ball ache with the size and weight!
> Now every weekend I pump out the water into an empty bucket, have my new water and nutes mixed in another and pump that into the reservoir. oh and I top up with plain pH'd water during the week, she normally goes through 20 litres in a week.


Gotcha, yeah i do the whole lift out thing exactly as you did, but with this new setup and scrog net its so much more of a pain(gotta take it out of the closet, net is larger than closet door opening so gotta like jimmy it sideways and shit). Last grows once it got too tall in flower i went to pumping but that was only for last couple weeks. Now i think i'm gunna have to do the pumping for a lot more weeks. After that last root rot scare pumping just worries me because how i do it now I completely spray/wash out the bucket i regularly use. I know almost everyone else does the whole pumping/topping off thing so just wanted to hear how you did it for some reassurance on it haha


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Not a happy chappy, came home to a little bit of bud rot on two small tops, and a lot of yellow leaves. I really fucking hate working away.


Aw fuck man! Why do you think it got bud rot? Don't you have fans circulating air all the time?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Not a happy chappy, came home to a little bit of bud rot on two small tops, and a lot of yellow leaves. I really fucking hate working away.


Get the fans working overtime


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 11, 2016)

He's a rushed update


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 11, 2016)

They are about a month out fir the chocolate skunk which is in the picture


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 11, 2016)

Here's a few shots of the Haze


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 11, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Aw fuck man! Why do you think it got bud rot? Don't you have fans circulating air all the time?


I have the exhaust fan on constantly, and a 9 inch fan on while lights are on, I cut off all affected bud, only around 2 gram altogether. And I've put another 9 inch fan in. I think the reason was just poor air circulation, the buds affected werent getting enough air to them. 
I bought a 12inch BLT oscillating box fan a few months ago, but I need to make something for it to sit on. I just haven't had the time!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 11, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Hope you enjoy.


They are looking very well mate, they have filled out nicely!  How long left do you think?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 11, 2016)

F


TheStickMan said:


> They are looking very well mate, they have filled out nicely!  How long left do you think?


for those 2 I recon 3-4 weeks. The diesel and big head will take about 6 or more. The big head I fucking huge


----------



## calliandra (Feb 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Not a happy chappy, came home to a little bit of bud rot on two small tops, and a lot of yellow leaves. I really fucking hate working away.


Ohno!!
Good thing you caught it so quickly and nipped it in the bud so to speak 
Fingers crossed thats the end of the scare!


----------



## Lisa martinez (Feb 11, 2016)

Good Work !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 11, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> F
> 
> for those 2 I recon 3-4 weeks. The diesel and big head will take about 6 or more. The big head I fucking huge


Are those a bit behind, or just a longer flowering time? Put some pics on if you can mate, I wouldn't mind having a look at them, especially the Big Head!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 11, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ohno!!
> Good thing you caught it so quickly and nipped it in the bud so to speak
> Fingers crossed thats the end of the scare!


Let's hope so! They were only small tops anyway so I'm not too bothered, but it did dampen my spirits last night! Hopefully everything is OK when I take a look at her when the lights come on!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 11, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> Good Work !!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I have the exhaust fan on constantly, and a 9 inch fan on while lights are on, I cut off all affected bud, only around 2 gram altogether. And I've put another 9 inch fan in. I think the reason was just poor air circulation, the buds affected werent getting enough air to them.
> I bought a 12inch BLT oscillating box fan a few months ago, but I need to make something for it to sit on. I just haven't had the time!


Danm that sucks man, scary too lol I actually have one of my fans set to only run with the light so I'm actually gunna change that and make it run all the time now that your scaring me of bud rot haha I run some fucking high RH because I don't exhaust or anything and I think my house is just generally high RH, yesterday i was at 75% and it hasn't been below like 65% lately. 

Wish you the best on fixing that man, keep that air flowin!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 11, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Here's a few shots of the Haze


Love those hairs, looks like you electrocuted her! haha What kind of haze is that?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 11, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Love those hairs, looks like you electrocuted her! haha What kind of haze is that?


Cheers mate. It's Lemon Haze mate


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> [..]I bought a 12inch BLT[...]



mmmmmmm 12 inch BLT


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 11, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> mmmmmmm 12 inch BLT
> 
> View attachment 3606396


PMSL!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 12, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Are those a bit behind, or just a longer flowering time? Put some pics on if you can mate, I wouldn't mind having a look at them, especially the Big Head!


They're all autos as you know so the diesel berry was just slower but is bloody massive. The big head was a bit of a spastic and as a seed it grew upside down. I turned it to the correct position and to my amazement it grew, so that I why that's behind. In fact it's just started to flower now.

Will try and get some pics up over the weekend for you.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 12, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Cheers mate. It's Lemon Haze mate


Never knew it was the lemon haze mate, I've got one of those seeds in the drawer!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 12, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Never knew it was the lemon haze mate, I've got one of those seeds in the drawer!


Yes sir. Lemon haze auto.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Had post a couple more Lemon Haze Auto pics


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 12, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes sir. Lemon haze auto.


Looking very nice, real healthy as well! The Chocolate Skunk was my favourite, but now you've chucked a reight spanner in works! For the high I would choose the Chocolate, but for the taste and smell, definitely the Lemon Haze!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 12, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Had post a couple more Lemon Haze Auto pics


i've always been curious about Auto's, never researched them so I know basically nothing and was hoping you could fill me in, seems like you are versed in them. Thanks in advanced for any info, i really appreciate it!

Whats the average veg length you see, in terms of days and counting "veg start day" when you first see green/a leaf?

What's your average grow time in terms of days for an auto(considering it being a photoperiod strain that would have a not so long/let's say about 8-9 week photoperiod "stated" flower time, unlike an 11+ week haze flower period)?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 13, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> i've always been curious about Auto's, never researched them so I know basically nothing and was hoping you could fill me in, seems like you are versed in them. Thanks in advanced for any info, i really appreciate it!
> 
> Whats the average veg length you see, in terms of days and counting "veg start day" when you first see green/a leaf?
> 
> What's your average grow time in terms of days for an auto(considering it being a photoperiod strain that would have a not so long/let's say about 8-9 week photoperiod "stated" flower time, unlike an 11+ week haze flower period)?


Mate I'm no expert at all on Auto's. I grew them about 6 years ago for the 1st time and had good success with them, but not like this grow. I put that down to better genetics and having more knowledge myself. 

I think they are a law into themselves to be honest. The Chocolate Skunk and the Haze were put into the propogator on the 07/12/15 when I saw the tap root after germination. So on the 11/02/16 this was exactly 2 months or 8 weeks which was 2 days ago. The photos really don't do them justice they are really huge and bulking out everyday. I'm growing in 15 litre pots so I'm expecting a good 3 oz dried of each plant which I believe I will get easily.

The Diesel Berry ( which I haven't photographed as yet ) is different all together. It germinated exactly the same as the other 2 and are exactly the same age. The 1 main difference is its 3 times the size and about a month behind, it didn't show any flowering until about 2 weeks ago, but now is really starting to take off. This however will finish behind the Chocolate Skunk and Haze. When these 2 were into flowering the denies just kept growing and growing.

In conclusion autos are like and other cannabis plant to me. They will just do what they do and you will not know how they are going to turn out until they turn out. 

Am I going to do autos again ?? No next time. I think photo periods are easier to control as you can turn them when you want, not when plants wants to turn which is the case with Auto's, but I will do them again.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking very nice, real healthy as well! The Chocolate Skunk was my favourite, but now you've chucked a reight spanner in works! For the high I would choose the Chocolate, but for the taste and smell, definitely the Lemon Haze!


Will try and photograph the Diesel Berry tonight and put up some pics. The Big Head is still very early into flower big is getting huge also. Will try for some pics as well.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 13, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate I'm no expert at all on Auto's. I grew them about 6 years ago for the 1st time and had good success with them, but not like this grow. I put that down to better genetics and having more knowledge myself.
> 
> I think they are a law into themselves to be honest. The Chocolate Skunk and the Haze were put into the propogator on the 07/12/15 when I saw the tap root after germination. So on the 11/02/16 this was exactly 2 months or 8 weeks which was 2 days ago. The photos really don't do them justice they are really huge and bulking out everyday. I'm growing in 15 litre pots so I'm expecting a good 3 oz dried of each plant which I believe I will get easily.
> 
> ...


Gotcha thanks. Yeah adding in that noncontrol factor doesn't sound to fun. Do you just run them 18/6 whole life?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 13, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Gotcha thanks. Yeah adding in that noncontrol factor doesn't sound to fun. Do you just run them 18/6 whole life?


Yes mate that's exactly it


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm thinking of getting some landrace strains (Purple Paro Valley and White Magic, Bhutan and Africa strains, respectively) and flowering them outdoors in late March. What do you guys think?


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 13, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I'm thinking of getting some landrace strains (Purple Paro Valley and White Magic, Bhutan and Africa strains, respectively) and flowering them outdoors in late March. What do you guys think?


It's a yes from me! Where are you getting the seeds from?


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It's a yes from me! Where are you getting the seeds from?


Found em, mandala!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 13, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I'm thinking of getting some landrace strains (Purple Paro Valley and White Magic, Bhutan and Africa strains, respectively) and flowering them outdoors in late March. What do you guys think?


Total yes from me as well


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 13, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I'm thinking of getting some landrace strains (Purple Paro Valley and White Magic, Bhutan and Africa strains, respectively) and flowering them outdoors in late March. What do you guys think?





mattyblade1 said:


> Total yes from me as well


Thinking of doing Frisian Duck outdoors this year, guerrilla style! Very interesting strain!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Thinking of doing Frisian Duck outdoors this year, guerrilla style! Very interesting strain!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Thinking of doing Frisian Duck outdoors this year, guerrilla style! Very interesting strain!


Never heard of that strain at all mate! Interesting to say the least. It almost looks like mint


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 13, 2016)

3 month old cured Swiss cheese. The schisnick


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 13, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Never heard of that strain at all mate! Interesting to say the least. It almost looks like mint


It comes from crossing an Australian strain called Ducks Foot, not sure if you can get those seeds, think its a clone only deal.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 13, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> 3 month old cured Swiss cheese. The schisnick


Looks sweet that pal!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It comes from crossing an Australian strain called Ducks Foot, not sure if you can get those seeds, think its a clone only deal.


I am Australian and I haven't heard of that, but that's not saying much


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looks sweet that pal!


Mate she's sweet as. About to smoke some shortly


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 13, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I am Australian and I haven't heard of that, but that's not saying much


LOL


mattyblade1 said:


> Mate she's sweet as. About to smoke some shortly


I'm jealous mate! I can't smoke owt because of random drug tests, it's pathetic!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm jealous mate! I can't smoke owt because of random drug tests, it's pathetic!


Really? That's fucked mate!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 13, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Really? That's fucked mate!


Tell me about it. Some sites I do work on will randomly do drug tests, and Cannabis is the worst as it stays in your system for around 30 days! I should be alright for the next few weeks as I know the places I'm working at don't do drug tests, but I can't take risks!
Couple of months ago I went to a job that came in out of the blue, and they had a random drug test, shit me sen cos I'd had a good smoke that weekend!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 13, 2016)

Start of week 7 tomorrow. 3 full weeks to go, roughly.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 13, 2016)

Any guesses on the yield?


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 13, 2016)

Sorry the photos aren't the best! She is very sticky and covered in Trichomes though!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Pi


TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3607806 View attachment 3607807 View attachment 3607808 View attachment 3607809 View attachment 3607810 View attachment 3607811 View attachment 3607812 Start of week 7 tomorrow. 3 full weeks to go, roughly.


pics never do justice do they?? But she is fine Stick. Looking total amaze balls. I recon 7 dried??? 

Let's do a compatition. Closest wins a bud...


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 14, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Pi
> pics never do justice do they?? But she is fine Stick. Looking total amaze balls. I recon 7 dried???
> 
> Let's do a compatition. Closest wins a bud...


yeah whos evers closest wins an eighth! lol
I will probably cry if theres only 7 ounce haha My goal is 10 dried! It hasn't been a great grow though to be fair, theres been a few problems along the way, hopefully ones I won't encounter next time!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> yeah whos evers closest wins an eighth! lol
> I will probably cry if theres only 7 ounce haha My goal is 10 dried! It hasn't been a great grow though to be fair, theres been a few problems along the way, hopefully ones I won't encounter next time!


Mate you can't be disappointed with that, she's awesome. Have you decided on what's next at all ??


----------



## calliandra (Feb 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3607806 View attachment 3607807 View attachment 3607808 View attachment 3607809 View attachment 3607810 View attachment 3607811 View attachment 3607812 Start of week 7 tomorrow. 3 full weeks to go, roughly.


wow now that's what I call fat buds! 

Any guess on yield coming from me would be a wild one, I don't have much of a feel for that 
two pounds wet? LMAO


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 14, 2016)

calliandra said:


> wow now that's what I call fat buds!
> 
> Any guess on yield coming from me would be a wild one, I don't have much of a feel for that
> two pounds wet? LMAO


Let's hope so


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Any guesses on the yield?


you've previously done 1gpw. I see no issues in getting AT LEAST 10-11 oz


----------



## calliandra (Feb 14, 2016)

calliandra said:


> wow now that's what I call fat buds!
> 
> Any guess on yield coming from me would be a wild one, I don't have much of a feel for that
> two pounds wet? LMAO


Ah that would be like 8oz dried -- I just saw you estimated dry @mattyblade1


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 14, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate you can't be disappointed with that, she's awesome. Have you decided on what's next at all ??


I have mate, I've just ordered them today!
Doing LA Confidential by DNA Genetics.
OG LA Affie x Afghani
100% Indica
Flowering Time: 7 - 8 weeks


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I have mate, I've just ordered them today!
> Doing LA Confidential by DNA Genetics.
> OG LA Affie x Afghani
> 100% Indica
> Flowering Time: 7 - 8 weeks


Nice mate must look it up to see what we can expect


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 15, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> you've previously done 1gpw. I see no issues in getting AT LEAST 10-11 oz


Fingers crossed mate! I will be seriously disappointed if its less than 10 ounce!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 15, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ah that would be like 8oz dried -- I just saw you estimated dry @mattyblade1


Noooooo I hope not! lol I got that with 150 watts less!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Fingers crossed mate! I will be seriously disappointed if its less than 10 ounce!


What's you gut feeling on yeild???


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 15, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> What's you gut feeling on yeild???


It's hard to say mate, I'm a bit of a pessimist so my gut feeling is less than 10 ounce lol it just doesn't look like theres as much bud as the Hash Bomb, 3 weeks left though she might really pack on weight, lets hope eh?!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It's hard to say mate, I'm a bit of a pessimist so my gut feeling is less than 10 ounce lol it just doesn't look like theres as much bud as the Hash Bomb, 3 weeks left though she might really pack on weight, lets hope eh?!


Mate you've done a great job and she looks as dank as a motherfucker. I recon over 10 dried... Fingers crossed. She will bulk up in the last 2/3 weeks as you know.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 15, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate you've done a great job and she looks as dank as a motherfucker. I recon over 10 dried... Fingers crossed. She will bulk up in the last 2/3 weeks as you know.


Thank you mate. How are yours doing? Is the diesel and big head showing progress?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Any guesses on the yield?


About a pound 

Seriously though, those fat ass buds are just fucking amazing, I don't even have words...and can't even guess on yeild lol i feel like that one cola is a couple ounces alone!

Maybe in the future when we finally get our flying cars they'll make a scanner that gives you current bud yeild, imagine how many of those puppies you could sell!!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Thank you mate. How are yours doing? Is the diesel and big head showing progress?


Oh yes mate they are moving along well. I will get some pics up but have been a bit busy of late


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 16, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> About a pound
> 
> Seriously though, those fat ass buds are just fucking amazing, I don't even have words...and can't even guess on yeild lol i feel like that one cola is a couple ounces alone!
> 
> Maybe in the future when we finally get our flying cars they'll make a scanner that gives you current bud yeild, imagine how many of those puppies you could sell!!


You should pitch that idea to Dragons Den! I'm in!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Diesel Berry update 50 days into flower


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 17, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Diesel Berry update 50 days into flower


Lovely!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 17, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Diesel Berry update 50 days into flower


She's a monster her mate! Looking great, very well done! 
How longs she got left and whats the smell like?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Mate she's a weird one that's for sure . Apart from the fact she's huge, over 5'5 ft in height she has very little smell at all. I recon she will take another 4 weeks at least but there will be done weight off her that's for sure


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 18, 2016)

I've had strains before that hardly had any smell to them during growing, but after a nice cure it came through. And yep, should be a great yield off of her!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I've had strains before that hardly had any smell to them during growing, but after a nice cure it came through. And yep, should be a great yield off of her!


She actually smells like chlorophyll


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 19, 2016)

@TheStickMan Soooo, I'm in the process of wanting to move my grow to my basement into some grow tents(one for veg and one for flower). This whole ventilation, exhausting, carbon filtering stuff is overwhelming at the moment since I just started researching on it so I just wanted to get a little insight into what you do since we both grow only 1 plant. I'm looking to only have 1 plant per tent as well.

What size tent do you use and what kind of system do you use, like CFM rating, how many intakes and how many outtakes, carbon filter ect..? Do i need to have a cool hood that I duct to the system? I'd prefer to have the smallest tent possible, I'm looking at a, i converted to centimeters for ya, 157.5 height x 91.5 length 50.8 width. I currently grow in my closet with that exact height and lil bigger other dimensions but not worried about that except for the fact I don't know how much space to factor for the ventilation system(looking around it seems i would need more height for it since I need all of that 157.5 height for everything less vent system. I can go with a bigger tent, I just wanted to stay smaller for less bulk.

Other info: Can't vent to outside of house, just want to intake air from the basement room and exhaust into the same room. Room stays cold, 7 Celsius and less, I can heat and control humidity, cannot cool so won't be running in summer/hotter months with the 250w anyway. 

Sorry if this is too much lol Thanks in advanced for any info!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> @TheStickMan Soooo, I'm in the process of wanting to move my grow to my basement into some grow tents(one for veg and one for flower). This whole ventilation, exhausting, carbon filtering stuff is overwhelming at the moment since I just started researching on it so I just wanted to get a little insight into what you do since we both grow only 1 plant. I'm looking to only have 1 plant per tent as well.
> 
> What size tent do you use and what kind of system do you use, like CFM rating, how many intakes and how many outtakes, carbon filter ect..? Do i need to have a cool hood that I duct to the system? I'd prefer to have the smallest tent possible, I'm looking at a, i converted to centimeters for ya, 157.5 height x 91.5 length 50.8 width. I currently grow in my closet with that exact height and lil bigger other dimensions but not worried about that except for the fact I don't know how much space to factor for the ventilation system(looking around it seems i would need more height for it since I need all of that 157.5 height for everything less vent system. I can go with a bigger tent, I just wanted to stay smaller for less bulk.
> 
> ...


7c I very cold to bring direct into your grow tent


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 19, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> 7c I very cold to bring direct into your grow tent


Yeah it can get colder too, but I can put a space heater down there to warm it up to whatever temperature really. What's the best temperature to be bringing into the tent, I haven't read anything on that yet but I was figuring you'd probably want it colder, obv not that much colder, than the desired tent temperature since the light will be heating the tent up?


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 19, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> @TheStickMan Soooo, I'm in the process of wanting to move my grow to my basement into some grow tents(one for veg and one for flower). This whole ventilation, exhausting, carbon filtering stuff is overwhelming at the moment since I just started researching on it so I just wanted to get a little insight into what you do since we both grow only 1 plant. I'm looking to only have 1 plant per tent as well.
> 
> What size tent do you use and what kind of system do you use, like CFM rating, how many intakes and how many outtakes, carbon filter ect..? Do i need to have a cool hood that I duct to the system? I'd prefer to have the smallest tent possible, I'm looking at a, i converted to centimeters for ya, 157.5 height x 91.5 length 50.8 width. I currently grow in my closet with that exact height and lil bigger other dimensions but not worried about that except for the fact I don't know how much space to factor for the ventilation system(looking around it seems i would need more height for it since I need all of that 157.5 height for everything less vent system. I can go with a bigger tent, I just wanted to stay smaller for less bulk.
> 
> ...


Hello mate. My last grow I used a 75 x 75 x 200cm tent with the 250w. I had issues with temperature and humidity so I have gone bigger to a 100 x 100 x 200cm tent. (My lamp has also gone bigger, but I'd recommend this size tent) 
My hood/reflector is an Adjust-a-Wing Avenger with the Super Heat Spreader thingymabob. 
I use 6inch passive intake bringing air in from around the window area, with the window open slightly, depending what its like outside.
Carbon Filter with 4 inch exhaust fan and 4 inch ducting venting into the same room as the tent. 
Not sure what the best temperature is to be bringing into the tent, get your self a good digital thermometer and just keep an eye on the high and low temperatures. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Yeah it can get colder too, but I can put a space heater down there to warm it up to whatever temperature really. What's the best temperature to be bringing into the tent, I haven't read anything on that yet but I was figuring you'd probably want it colder, obv not that much colder, than the desired tent temperature since the light will be heating the tent up?


I try in colder times which is all the time here in the Uk to bring my intake from within the house. Why?? Because it fresh air and it is higher in CO2 which the girls like. I try to keep my temps between 22c and no higher than 28c. I also use a co2 bag which definitely helps. Maybe something that may help.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hello mate. My last grow I used a 75 x 75 x 200cm tent with the 250w. I had issues with temperature and humidity so I have gone bigger to a 100 x 100 x 200cm tent. (My lamp has also gone bigger, but I'd recommend this size tent)
> My hood/reflector is an Adjust-a-Wing Avenger with the Super Heat Spreader thingymabob.
> I use 6inch passive intake bringing air in from around the window area, with the window open slightly, depending what its like outside.
> Carbon Filter with 4 inch exhaust fan and 4 inch ducting venting into the same room as the tent.
> ...


Thank you! That gives me a good starter idea. Just to clarify in simple terms, you use one 6" fan to bring air into the tent. And have a 4" exhaust fan hooked to carbon filter blowing air out of the tent. So just one in and one out with the one out going through carbon filter first.
As you can see I'm really useless when it comes to things like this lol

And sounds good on the tent, next reasonable size up in what I was looking at was a 91.5W x 91.5L x 183H so I'll go with that one. What speed rated fans do you use?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Chocolate Skunk is a stinky miss. Filling out to fuck


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 19, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Thank you! That gives me a good starter idea. Just to clarify in simple terms, you use one 6" fan to bring air into the tent. And have a 4" exhaust fan hooked to carbon filter blowing air out of the tent. So just one in and one out with the one out going through carbon filter first.
> As you can see I'm really useless when it comes to things like this lol
> 
> And sounds good on the tent, next reasonable size up in what I was looking at was a 91.5W x 91.5L x 183H so I'll go with that one. What speed rated fans do you use?


I don't use a fan for the intake mate just a length of ducting. The exhaust fan creates negative pressure inside the tent and pulls the cool air though the 6inch ducting.
And sorry mate I haven't got a clue on the speed rating!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 19, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Chocolate Skunk is a stinky miss. Filling out to fuck


Superb! Looking tip top mate!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I don't use a fan for the intake mate just a length of ducting. The exhaust fan creates negative pressure inside the tent and pulls the cool air though the 6inch ducting.
> And sorry mate I haven't got a clue on the speed rating!


Well that sounds even better for my wallet! Sorry for all the questions but this is the last one lol Any clue on the carbon filter and exhaust fan brand/model that you use? 

And thanks again so much, this made everything sound extremely simple by only needing a couple things. Tons of info on this stuff is just geared towards huge areas with multiple intakes and outtakes and cool tubes and shit.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 19, 2016)

Happy to help!
My extraction unit is sort of a shops own brand, it is basically a cheap bit of kit, which I wouldn't recommend, although it is doing the job for now. I'll be upgrading come summer time, 
If you are going to do it, do it right, save up the extra bit of money for the better product. Not a topic I know much about if i'm honest! But like anything, buy cheap buy twice!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Happy to help!
> My extraction unit is sort of a shops own brand, it is basically a cheap bit of kit, which I wouldn't recommend, although it is doing the job for now. I'll be upgrading come summer time,
> If you are going to do it, do it right, save up the extra bit of money for the better product. Not a topic I know much about if i'm honest! But like anything, buy cheap buy twice!


Sounds good, thanks again! I hear that!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 19, 2016)

Not much to report i'm afraid. Shes got 2 weeks left. Very disappointing grow this. I haven't been able to spend time on her due to work.
I don't think SCROG is for me, next time will be a manifold.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Not much to report i'm afraid. Shes got 2 weeks left. Very disappointing grow this. I haven't been able to spend time on her due to work.
> I don't think SCROG is for me, next time will be a manifold.
> View attachment 3612146


Don't say disappointing, that monster is amazing!! In all of my time looking at grows(to be honest i mostly look at grows that have been similiar to mine,smaller sized lights, but also some big time outdoor grows) have never seen that huge of cola's until these! I can't wait to see the end yeild, you gotta have at least 10 oz, what was your goal?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Not much to report i'm afraid. Shes got 2 weeks left. Very disappointing grow this. I haven't been able to spend time on her due to work.
> I don't think SCROG is for me, next time will be a manifold.
> View attachment 3612146


Na mate she is tip top. Looks beautiful


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 20, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Don't say disappointing, that monster is amazing!! In all of my time looking at grows(to be honest i mostly look at grows that have been similiar to mine,smaller sized lights, but also some big time outdoor grows) have never seen that huge of cola's until these! I can't wait to see the end yeild, you gotta have at least 10 oz, what was your goal?





mattyblade1 said:


> Na mate she is tip top. Looks beautiful


Thank you for the kind words lads. But she is burnt to fuck, yellow leaves everywhere. Bit of a lazy neglected grow this, shall get my arse in gear for the next one. 
Today is the start of week 8, i'm going to reduce the nutes in order to combat this nute burn and will definitely be giving her a good flush from week 9. I wouldn't normally flush but think shes going to need it.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 20, 2016)

Just got these. Ordered the LA Confidential and got 2 free OG Kush and 1 free Bubba Kush which I wasn't expecting!
Going to pop a LA Confidential seed today.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3612403 View attachment 3612404 Just got these. Ordered the LA Confidential and got 2 free OG Kush and 1 free Bubba Kush which I wasn't expecting!
> Going to pop a LA Confidential seed today.


Woooohooo. That strain sounds like a movie. Oh wait it is a movie.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 20, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Woooohooo. That strain sounds like a movie. Oh wait it is a movie.


Haha whats the film like, any good? 
Got one inbetween the plates and paper towel and have just picked up some Root Riot cubes, going to give them a try.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha whats the film like, any good?
> Got one inbetween the plates and paper towel and have just picked up some Root Riot cubes, going to give them a try.


Yes it's a good movie. What are root riot cubes? Are they peat? Or rock wool?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3612403 View attachment 3612404 Just got these. Ordered the LA Confidential and got 2 free OG Kush and 1 free Bubba Kush which I wasn't expecting!
> Going to pop a LA Confidential seed today.


Mate you have some nice seeds in waiting.


----------



## calliandra (Feb 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Not much to report i'm afraid. Shes got 2 weeks left. Very disappointing grow this. I haven't been able to spend time on her due to work.
> I don't think SCROG is for me, next time will be a manifold.
> View attachment 3612146


bah you spoiled brat LMAO
Open your eyes and look at those colas as if you'd never seen em before -- theyre amazing!!! 

Oh and I don't think it's nute burn, but rather the completely normal pulling of nutes out of the leaves as she finalizes flower?? Which is no wonder, considering the effort she'S putting into those!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 21, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes it's a good movie. What are root riot cubes? Are they peat? Or rock wool?


Sort of an organic compost cube thingy lol very good reviews on them.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 21, 2016)

calliandra said:


> bah you spoiled brat LMAO
> Open your eyes and look at those colas as if you'd never seen em before -- theyre amazing!!!
> 
> Oh and I don't think it's nute burn, but rather the completely normal pulling of nutes out of the leaves as she finalizes flower?? Which is no wonder, considering the effort she'S putting into those!


PMSL I was away for a week and came back to no change, except yellow leaves and a little more bud rot! Wasn't happy at all! 
It's probably a bit of both, but she is definitely burnt unfortunately! Can't wait to cut her down now and get the next grow going!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 21, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate you have some nice seeds in waiting.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice seed collection 
I gotta ask... what's with all the perlite?
are you going into hempy buckets?


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 21, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Nice seed collection
> I gotta ask... what's with all the perlite?
> are you going into hempy buckets?


The ever growing seed collection! What will it be like in 10 years time! 
The cubes can dry out pretty quickly, and I have had trouble before with jiffy plugs drying out as well in the past. So I've just put a bed of perlite down and poured a couple of litres of water over it so the cube won't dry up, also it is doing a great job in keeping the humidity inside the propagator high!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey stickman I'm currently ditching the scrog in favor of a modified tomato cage I've got a real stretchy strain that I didn't get early enough to train from the start my new grow kind of went off half- cocked but it's going I'm still getting my new room up to speed I'm eyeballing a water farm from gen hydro & ive not lost any fascination with my galaxy switchable ballast & the results you guys are getting out of a 250 w. Setup I'm having problems getting quality pics from this I pad as it has no flash also having a problem linking my current grow to my signature all simple stuff if I was a bit more sharp with this I pad I got the title el diablo in the house but can't find a url number you've got some good seeds on tap there here in cen- Cali bubba kush has a huge following


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3613317


Totally love the seed collection Stick. Your a fan of the Kush I see??


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 21, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Hey stickman I'm currently ditching the scrog in favor of a modified tomato cage I've got a real stretchy strain that I didn't get early enough to train from the start my new grow kind of went off half- cocked but it's going I'm still getting my new room up to speed I'm eyeballing a water farm from gen hydro & ive not lost any fascination with my galaxy switchable ballast & the results you guys are getting out of a 250 w. Setup I'm having problems getting quality pics from this I pad as it has no flash also having a problem linking my current grow to my signature all simple stuff if I was a bit more sharp with this I pad I got the title el diablo in the house but can't find a url number you've got some good seeds on tap there here in cen- Cali bubba kush has a huge following


Sounds good, i'll give it a search! I use my iPad and iPhone on here as well, just go into the tab at the top where your name is and click on that, from there there will be some options in which you can change your signature. 
I'm not using 250w anymore, running 400w HPS now, I should probably start a new thread! 
Always been keen on doing Bubba Kush, especially the pre-98 strain! The Humboldt Bubba Kush was a free seed that Dinafem gave me. Might do it next time round.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 21, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Totally love the seed collection Stick. Your a fan of the Kush I see??


My first grow was meant to be Easy Kush, but 3 seeds failed me so ended up doing Trainwreck. I bought an OG Kush seed just because it made sense because of delivery costs! And the other Kush seeds were freebies! 
More of an Indica fan if I'm honest, really looking forward to the LA Confidential with it being 100% Indica!


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 21, 2016)

If you are a fan of Kush strains, then Kosher Kush is a must grow. 
As for the LA, I've grown LA Cheese and it was quite the "foxtail" strain.
Nice seed collection for sure!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> My first grow was meant to be Easy Kush, but 3 seeds failed me so ended up doing Trainwreck. I bought an OG Kush seed just because it made sense because of delivery costs! And the other Kush seeds were freebies!
> More of an Indica fan if I'm honest, really looking forward to the LA Confidential with it being 100% Indica!


Can't wait to see it mate.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Big Head pic 6 days ago


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 21, 2016)

I've been looking at bog & bodhi strains at greatlakegenetics.com I still have a th-seeds mk ultra X bubblegum I'm wanting to give a go at bog has a strain called sour grapes I'm wanting real bad I've used a 1000w. ,600w. 400w. & now the 250-400 switchable that gives me the option of vegging &straining under the 250 & then finishing under the 400 I'm wanting to try a water farm I've been watching a few water farm grows one in particular a fellow grew the skywalker under a 400w. Hps ( the same light & strain as I did) except he used a water farm & outyielded me considerably so I'm planning on changing my strategy a bit hoping to increase my efficiency somewhat


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Not much to report i'm afraid. Shes got 2 weeks left. Very disappointing grow this. I haven't been able to spend time on her due to work.
> I don't think SCROG is for me, next time will be a manifold.
> View attachment 3612146


I would be happy with this result


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 21, 2016)

Here is a pic of my tomato cage


----------



## calliandra (Feb 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> PMSL I was away for a week and came back to no change, except yellow leaves and a little more bud rot! Wasn't happy at all!
> It's probably a bit of both, but she is definitely burnt unfortunately! Can't wait to cut her down now and get the next grow going!


ohno @ budrot, I was hoping you'd gotten rid of that 
Fingers crossed she makes it through the week without more of that!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 21, 2016)

calliandra said:


> ohno @ budrot, I was hoping you'd gotten rid of that
> Fingers crossed she makes it through the week without more of that!!


Oh no indeed! Just found more! It's not much,only a couple more grams, but these grams are adding up. So far the big colas remain untouched, its mainly at the bottom around the net where air flow is a bit crap! Bring on the mainline next time!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 21, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> If you are a fan of Kush strains, then Kosher Kush is a must grow.
> As for the LA, I've grown LA Cheese and it was quite the "foxtail" strain.
> Nice seed collection for sure!


This strain I'm doing Golden Lemons, is a cross of Jews Gold (Kosher Kush) x Lemon Skunk. It does smell pretty amazing! 
I'll check out the LA Cheese, not a big fan of Cheese myself, but the LA Cheese sounds interesting! Thanks!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 21, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Big Head pic 6 days ago


Looking good Matty, how tall is she?


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 21, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I've been looking at bog & bodhi strains at greatlakegenetics.com I still have a th-seeds mk ultra X bubblegum I'm wanting to give a go at bog has a strain called sour grapes I'm wanting real bad I've used a 1000w. ,600w. 400w. & now the 250-400 switchable that gives me the option of vegging &straining under the 250 & then finishing under the 400 I'm wanting to try a water farm I've been watching a few water farm grows one in particular a fellow grew the skywalker under a 400w. Hps ( the same light & strain as I did) except he used a water farm & outyielded me considerably so I'm planning on changing my strategy a bit hoping to increase my efficiency somewhat


The Sour Grapes sounds great, it's a strain that is on my long wish list! 
I've got a 600w dimmable ballast so also run 250w for veg and 400w for flower.
How much did you yield with the Skywalker? I haven't seen the water farm before I shall look into it!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 21, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Here is a pic of my tomato cageView attachment 3613772


I may need something like this for my manifold next time round!


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 21, 2016)

The cheese strain I had from reserva pravada wasnt really a strong cheese trait until they hit the 2 month mark or so on the mason jar cure. Very short bushy plant with a 56 day flower since you are an Indica fan too.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking good Matty, how tall is she?


Mate she about 2 ft maybe. She's starting to fill out. Pic was shite sorry


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 22, 2016)

As much as she has disappointed me, a pain in the arse, and been an absolute arsehole throwing bud rot at me, I can just about forgive her for the amazing smell that she has and leaves on my fingers when I have been tending to her! She is really really _*really *_sticky as well. Can not wait until she is inside the jars.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 22, 2016)

Update on the LA Confidential:-

I started the seed off in the old faithful paper towel/ plate method. Then I picked up the Root Riot cubes and read that you can just pop the seeds into the cubes straight outta packet.
So I transferred the seed from the platey paper towelly cocktail and dropped it straight into the cube. 
Wanged a load of perlite into the bottom of my propagator, soaked it, and stuck the cube in. 
Its now sat under a single T5.
I'm a bit of an impatient nob and hate this stage, so carefully opened the cube up to see if the seed was doing owt. It has germinated! So just waiting now for it to pop through the surface!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Update on the LA Confidential:-
> 
> I started the seed off in the old faithful paper towel/ plate method. Then I picked up the Root Riot cubes and read that you can just pop the seeds into the cubes straight outta packet.
> So I transferred the seed from the platey paper towelly cocktail and dropped it straight into the cube.
> ...


Good stuff mate. A new generation has begun


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 24, 2016)

BUD ROT!!!! YOU DIRTY BASTARD! lol 
Just found a little bit more and had to cut off one my smaller tops...... Look at the stem to the left.
Ive cut off the shitty stem
Put the quid there to show the size of the top, it's only a little un compared to the others. Queen looks like she's having a good sniff. Smells good dunnit old lass?!!

 
Got it drying out now in a paper bag, will keep an eye on it.


And heres the scruffy little twat that has made me cut her......in fairness it isn't much, but I reckon I've cut around an eighth of an ounce of damaged bud up to now.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 24, 2016)

Oh, and as another point of reference for anyone bothered, that bud weighs around half ounce. 14.1g to be exact. So when dry it will probably be around an eighth.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 24, 2016)

It's a bummer... but what you cut still looks ready to be dried and smoke. What's your night temps and humidity? ventilation?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Couldn't resist online when I saw these purple bud seeds


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 25, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> It's a bummer... but what you cut still looks ready to be dried and smoke. What's your night temps and humidity? ventilation?


The bud I cut looks gorgeous mate and the smell is amazing! The temps are spot on, apart from a day or 2 last week where it went low. And the humidity is pretty high. So cold temperature and a high humidity, not a good combination!
But on the average, the light off temperature is around 22, and lights on around 25. And overall the humidity is about 60%, which is high but theres nowt I can do about it I'm afraid!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 25, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Couldn't resist online when I saw these purple bud seeds


Very nice mate, whats the others?


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 25, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> It's a bummer... but what you cut still looks ready to be dried and smoke. What's your night temps and humidity? ventilation?


Oh, and some buds do look ready but the big buggers still need more time, theyve been foxtailing s bit and the pistils are still white and pointing in the air like they just don't care.
It's getting chopped next weekend no matter what, need to make way for the LA Confidential


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Oh, and some buds do look ready but the big buggers still need more time, theyve been foxtailing s bit and the pistils are still white and pointing in the air like they just don't care.
> It's getting chopped next weekend no matter what, need to make way for the LA Confidential


My haze is fox tail like that. Never had a plant grow like that before! By the way that bud looks awesome looks like girls scout cookies a bit.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Day number who fucking knows of the Haze Auto. Buds sites huge but alot of fox tailing and gaps in them.
Smell very strong lemons and pine.

Enjoy


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 25, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> My haze is fox tail like that. Never had a plant grow like that before! By the way that bud looks awesome looks like girls scout cookies a bit.


Very much expected from the haze, its weird how it just keeps on growing buds on top of buds...... Lol 
Chopping that bit of bud off has made me excited again as it it just looks ridiculously gorgeous! And as for the bud rot I have stopped caring, whatever happens will happen, hopefully I'll still have a good few ounce of top quality bud!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 25, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Day number who fucking knows of the Haze Auto. Buds sites huge but alot of fox tailing and gaps in them.
> Smell very strong lemons and pine.
> 
> Enjoy


She looks gorgeous mate! And I would love that smell!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 25, 2016)

Looking good! Its going to dry really solid as well.Hoping the big buds follow suit!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking good! Its going to dry really solid as well.Hoping the big buds follow suit!View attachment 3616725


That is sweet as Stickman. Looks so tight and fruity. Have you grown Haze before. What can I expect??


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking good! Its going to dry really solid as well.Hoping the big buds follow suit!View attachment 3616725


That's really nice herb Stick


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 25, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> That is sweet as Stickman. Looks so tight and fruity. Have you grown Haze before. What can I expect??


I haven't mate no, I can imagine all of the traits of haze, and hear people talking about the smell, but haven't a clue what it smells like!
I have smoked Super Silver Haze in Amsterdam and it was how you have just described, lemony piney, and it didn't have the skunky cannabis smell to it!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Its the fox tailing that concern's me. Just doesn't seem compact as a bud


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 25, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Its the fox tailing that concern's me. Just doesn't seem compact as a bud


I know mate, its concerning me a bit,next grow is 100% Indica so I shouldn't have any


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Fat as fuck shit mate. Loverly flowers


TheStickMan said:


> I know mate, its concerning me a bit,next grow is 100% Indica so I shouldn't have any


Is that what it is? To much of a Sativa influence??


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 25, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Fat as fuck shit mate. Loverly flowers
> Is that what it is? To much of a Sativa influence??


I have always associated fox tailing with sativas, I might be completely wrong, I'll look it up!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 26, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Couldn't resist online when I saw these purple bud seeds


You gon love em


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 26, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> You gon love em


Het Grapeman how are you mate? Have you grown them before?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Question for everyone... Has anyone grown Kush before? Mine is fox tailing big time. Is this normal ? And when does it stop?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 26, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3616766 View attachment 3616767 View attachment 3616768


I'll take one of each! Clearly don't have to ask for it to be super sized...


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 26, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> I'll take one of each! Clearly don't have to ask for it to be super sized...


Do you want fries with that?!! haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 26, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Question for everyone... Has anyone grown Kush before? Mine is fox tailing big time. Is this normal ? And when does it stop?


Mine is also a Kush strain mate, I've been searching for answers myself, most people are saying it's down to the strain, but I think it's something else, I'm thinking its something to do with heat, as it is my big tops that are closest to the light that are affected. Or maybe it is these buds that are more focused on packing on weight, so they have to create newer buds to do so? Its something I need to look into, but hopefully something I won't come across next time with it being 100% indica, and I will be mainlining so each top will recieve the same amount of nutrients and should grow more or less identical in size to each other. 

It may be best posting this question somewhere else because its like a ghost town on here of late! It's strange, been really quiet!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 26, 2016)

In my reading I thought fox tails were from heat, ie: being to close to the light. But after seeing a bunch of proffessional commercial grows where they have the lights quite far away and tight control on temps I don't think so anymore because I saw they had them too on some strains. So i think you're right with it being strain dependant.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 27, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> In my reading I thought fox tails were from heat, ie: being to close to the light. But after seeing a bunch of proffessional commercial grows where they have the lights quite far away and tight control on temps I don't think so anymore because I saw they had them too on some strains. So i think you're right with it being strain dependant.


It has to be strain mate. All my other strains are normal except for the Haze. My temps are never busting 28c at the most.

I just want it to stop as it seems never ending. It may stop me from doing Haze again. It's shitting me off now.

Thanks for the response though. Much appreciated


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 27, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Het Grapeman how are you mate? Have you grown them before?


I don't have any pics yet. But the two Cali Hashplants are two weeks into 12/12... so far so good.
Today just dropped a Pineapple Chunk seed in water


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 27, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I don't have any pics yet. But the two Cali Hashplants are two weeks into 12/12... so far so good.
> Today just dropped a Pineapple Chunk seed in water


Nice choice! 
I highly recommend the Root Riot cubes mate, root was poking out of the bottom one day after putting the seed in, before she had even popped through the top.


----------



## jensen71 (Feb 28, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes mate that's exactly it


So do you switch over to HPS from MH when the autos begin to flower? or are you keeping it on just one light?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 28, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I don't have any pics yet. But the two Cali Hashplants are two weeks into 12/12... so far so good.
> Today just dropped a Pineapple Chunk seed in water


Get some pics up mate. Would love to see the progress


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 28, 2016)

jensen71 said:


> So do you switch over to HPS from MH when the autos begin to flower? or are you keeping it on just one light?


Mate I always start with a CFL and move to MH when I start to see the sex of the plant. I have had excellent success with this method. Use less electricity as well.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 28, 2016)

Two California Hashplants... they're actually close to 3 weeks into 12/12. They appear to be very quick finishers... I always assume my plants will stretch way too much so I flip early which I think is hurting my yields big time. I plan on running just one large plant from now on... with a screen

other pic is a little bit of last harvest (Mendocino Purple Kush)


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 28, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Two California Hashplants... they're actually close to 3 weeks into 12/12. They appear to be very quick finishers... I always assume my plants will stretch way too much so I flip early which I think is hurting my yields big time. I plan on running just one large plant from now on... with a screen
> 
> other pic is a little bit of last harvest (Mendocino Purple Kush)


Nice Grape nice. Those buds look tasty. Are they from a previous grow?

I like the look of the girls flowering also. Hash plant are they??


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3618962


And she's gone... That's what you've been doing all day, far enough mate. How does she look all trimmed up?


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 28, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> And she's gone... That's what you've been doing all day, far enough mate. How does she look all trimmed up?


Busy day mate! She looks well mate, ive plucked most of the leaves off, i like to do it properly once its dry.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 28, 2016)

Bud Mountain.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 28, 2016)

A sad day today, RIP Frank Kelly AKA Father Jack out of Father Ted. One of my favourite television programmes ever. Absolutely hilarious, was just watching it last night actually! Spent many of nights watching it whilst stoned and absolutely pissing myself! 
Rest in peace Frank Kelly. Legend.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3619071 View attachment 3619072 View attachment 3619073 View attachment 3619074 View attachment 3619075 View attachment 3619076 View attachment 3619077


Fuck mate.. All the effort and now the rewards... Well done. Bud city in deed


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 28, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Fuck mate.. All the effort and now the rewards... Well done. Bud city in deed


Thanks mate, fingers crossed for a nice dry!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 28, 2016)

RIP Frank Kelly.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Out of respect for such a fantastic grow I shall not post any pics of my grow until next weekend


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 28, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Out of respect for such a fantastic grow I shall not post any pics of my grow until next weekend


Thankyou for the kind words mate! i don't mind if you post some though, although next week they will be even bigger, can't wait to see them!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Thankyou for the kind words mate! i don't mind if you post some though, although next week they will be even bigger, can't wait to see them!


That's what I will be hoping for. I'm doing it out of respect.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 28, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> That's what I will be hoping for. I'm doing it out of respect.


You're a good un mate


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Mate those are some serious buds dude... I'm hard!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 28, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate those are some serious buds dude... I'm hard!


PMSL 
Hopefully the buds turn out as hard!
I was really surprised at the size of some of the colas, fuckin huge! But its hard to tell when they are all netted up and full of leaves! I did pull some more rotted bud off, I reckon Ive lost between 1/4 and 1/2 ounce due to bud rot. Not much really but could do without it!
Thats the reason I've cut her, i wanted to give her another week, but kept finding more budrot, so thought that she would pack more weight on given another week but I would have ended up losing more to bud rot. Swings and roundabouts. 
She definitely looks ready anyway.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Stick still as sic bit of growing skill.. Enjoy!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> PMSL
> Hopefully the buds turn out as hard!
> I was really surprised at the size of some of the colas, fuckin huge! But its hard to tell when they are all netted up and full of leaves! I did pull some more rotted bud off, I reckon Ive lost between 1/4 and 1/2 ounce due to bud rot. Not much really but could do without it!
> Thats the reason I've cut her, i wanted to give her another week, but kept finding more budrot, so thought that she would pack more weight on given another week but I would have ended up losing more to bud rot. Swings and roundabouts.
> She definitely looks ready anyway.


Amazing grow man! Hopefully now with my 400w on the way I can get a little closer to your monster ass buds! Can't wait to hear the final yeild! Best wishes on a perfect dry n cure!

PS: I'd love to hike Bud Mountain haha


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Ok so I'm coming to the end of half of my grow. The Chocolate Skunk has finished and to be honest I'm a little disappointed with her,so I wouldn't grow it again. Still will get well over 2oz dried mo problem,but expected more.

The Haze is nearing the end also and again not happy with this strain either. Way to much fox tailing for my liking, so I would definitely not grow this strain again. I'm hoping for 3oz off the Haze.

Pics to follow


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey stickman congratulations on your harvest I've grown 3 r/ p- dna kush strains but since the great Riu crash I have no photos stored you can go to the link to the skywalker grow & look around on the first page is a pic of slh from an old grow its the only haze I've ever grown its on the first page the og kush strains I've grown have given me smaller really dense buds that weigh heavy for their size


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 29, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Nice Grape nice. Those buds look tasty. Are they from a previous grow?
> 
> I like the look of the girls flowering also. Hash plant are they??


 Hashplant x Northern Lights, from Dinafem


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3618962


Looking forward to seeing yield numbers!  Damn... time sure flies. What was your flowering time?


----------



## calliandra (Feb 29, 2016)

Wohooo congrats!!!
Those buds just look amaaaazinggg! 
How long are you going to dry them for?
I really look forward to your numbers tooo - indeed I think grape is going to come in closeston this one 

as regards the foxtailing, my reading and experience has been inconclusive too, so yes it can be a bit of both, strain-dependant or conditions-dependant. I had foxtailing on my superskunk autos, it was before I had heard of foxtailing, so back then I thought they were trying to compensate for their slowdown at the beginning of the grow by throwing out more tiers of buds. The conditions were stable, better than they were with the added light on my scrog. The nl5xhaze foxtailed too, by then I had heard of the strain thing so I wasn't surprised. Thing is, they foxtailed,then stopped, then were done. So I guess the trick is to just let them go on until theyre done? or would they continue indefinitely? lmao

oh and thanks for father fred psml
the past days, I've been watching a series on henry VIII, what a great contrast to the scheming and two-faced clergymen in _that _context haha!
Will definitely have a go at more of him


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 29, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Amazing grow man! Hopefully now with my 400w on the way I can get a little closer to your monster ass buds! Can't wait to hear the final yeild! Best wishes on a perfect dry n cure!
> 
> PS: I'd love to hike Bud Mountain haha


Thanks mate! I hope you achieve more than this, very pleased with the 400 so far for a grow that was far from perfect! All the best!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 29, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Ok so I'm coming to the end of half of my grow. The Chocolate Skunk has finished and to be honest I'm a little disappointed with her,so I wouldn't grow it again. Still will get well over 2oz dried mo problem,but expected more.
> 
> The Haze is nearing the end also and again not happy with this strain either. Way to much fox tailing for my liking, so I would definitely not grow this strain again. I'm hoping for 3oz off the Haze.
> 
> Pics to follow


From the pictures I've seen you shouldn't be disappointed about anything! Very healthy perfect girls with no signs of any problems! Let them go another week longer when you think they're done!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 29, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Looking forward to seeing yield numbers!  Damn... time sure flies. What was your flowering time?


I'm quite intrigued myself! 3 weeks stretch, 8 weeks flower!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 29, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Wohooo congrats!!!
> Those buds just look amaaaazinggg!
> How long are you going to dry them for?
> I really look forward to your numbers tooo - indeed I think grape is going to come in closeston this one
> ...


Why thank you! i've got her drying at 18degrees C, and the r/h is around 50% which I want to increase to around 60 in the next day or 2. Hoping to dry her in at the very least 10 days, the longer the better!
Father Fred lol its Father Ted! Haha not sure if it was big outside of the UK, I think it has more of a cult following (losers like me lol) I think you would like it though! Very funny! 
I haven't a clue on the yield, even though I was only 3gram out on yours! I can't guess my own as I am pessimistic ! LOL


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 29, 2016)

So after seeing the photos, what is everyones guesses on yield now? Dry, In grams? If I can I will definitely send the person with the closest answer an eighth, unless that is against the rules on here, not sure! Only people that have been involved with this thread, no newcomers!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 29, 2016)

You can weigh your buds if you trim when you chop & you'll end up after dried with 25% of your wet weight I just don't like to trim until my bud is all the way dry


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 1, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> You can weigh your buds if you trim when you chop & you'll end up after dried with 25% of your wet weight I just don't like to trim until my bud is all the way dry


Ive hang dried all the bud so its still on the stems so would be hard to do! I'll be chucking it all in paper bags so will give it a final trim before I do that.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 1, 2016)

New system. New plant. She's a week old, hopefully going to take off now.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> So after seeing the photos, what is everyones guesses on yield now? Dry, In grams? If I can I will definitely send the person with the closest answer an eighth, unless that is against the rules on here, not sure! Only people that have been involved with this thread, no newcomers!


10 oz dry mate


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> So after seeing the photos, what is everyones guesses on yield now? Dry, In grams? If I can I will definitely send the person with the closest answer an eighth, unless that is against the rules on here, not sure! Only people that have been involved with this thread, no newcomers!


293.7 grams dry


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> 293.7 grams dry


Good one


----------



## calliandra (Mar 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> New system. New plant. She's a week old, hopefully going to take off now.
> View attachment 3620476 View attachment 3620477


ooooo... The Exodus has arrived - sounds like serious business!! 



TheStickMan said:


> Father Fred lol its Father Ted!


waaah I plea feverish haha 
good thing I didnt go do a search yesterday with fred in my head, I wouldve been disappointed for sure!
Fred? I don't even know any freds?! lol

so kind of you to allow us to readjust our estimates haha!
But no, I'm just clueless - it's a heap!! (I win lmao)

Cheerios!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> New system. New plant. She's a week old, hopefully going to take off now.
> View attachment 3620476 View attachment 3620477


That looks like the system I'm wanting over here I think it's known as a waterfarm any how it is what I'm wanting that looks really nice you've really caught my attention you dry & cure pretty much the same as I like to do I'm always saving those large grocery bags


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 1, 2016)

It looks like my tomato cage is gonna work out for the el-diablo which I've nicknamed hot - stuff after the little devil in the comics books the next few weeks will really tell the story but it's looking like I'm gonna have a lot of bud sites


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 1, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> It looks like my tomato cage is gonna work out for the el-diablo which I've nicknamed hot - stuff after the little devil in the comics books the next few weeks will really tell the story but it's looking like I'm gonna have a lot of bud sitesView attachment 3620742


El Diablo is that the strain?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> New system. New plant. She's a week old, hopefully going to take off now.
> View attachment 3620476 View attachment 3620477


She looks so tiny


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 1, 2016)

calliandra said:


> ooooo... The Exodus has arrived - sounds like serious business!!
> 
> 
> waaah I plea feverish haha
> ...


You are forgiven for your feverish state! I reckon if you'd have had a bit of Lucozade you wouldn't be coming out with such nonsense! lmao  
Fred? Who the hell is Fred!!! lol
And you are probably the closest, I'm thinking heap.7grams


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 1, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> She looks so tiny


She does! Its a bigger system than my other one, more space =more roots= more bud! And she is in the old tent which is a lot smaller, just waiting for the bud to dry in the bigger tent, then she is going to live in there for a few months! Since I put her in there, 12 hours ago the roots have grown 2 inch. She is going to explode, hopefully in the next day or 2!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> She does! Its a bigger system than my other one, more space =more roots= more bud! And she is in the old tent which is a lot smaller, just waiting for the bud to dry in the bigger tent, then she is going to live in there for a few months! Since I put her in there, 12 hours ago the roots have grown 2 inch. She is going to explod hopefully in the next day or 2!


Understand mate


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> New system. New plant. She's a week old, hopefully going to take off now.
> View attachment 3620476 View attachment 3620477


I'm not too far behind you with my next girl just cracking this morning! I'd say we could have a grow off but i know you'd woop my ass haha

She looks great in this pic, looks like she's gunna pull a pound already


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 1, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> I'm not too far behind you with my next girl just cracking this morning! I'd say we could have a grow off but i know you'd woop my ass haha
> 
> She looks great in this pic, looks like she's gunna pull a pound already


A grow off would be great! Nowt wrong with some healthy competition! And I am miles away from perfect you could easily beat me, this is only my fourth proper grow, I've many mistakes to make yet, and plenty to learn. The strain I'm doing is also a low yielder, so take advantage of that fact 
And judging by that pic I would say between 339.8g and 339.9grams, roughly!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> A grow off would be great! Nowt wrong with some healthy competition! And I am miles away from perfect you could easily beat me, this is only my fourth proper grow, I've many mistakes to make yet, and plenty to learn. The strain I'm doing is also a low yielder, so take advantage of that fact
> And judging by that pic I would say between 339.8g and 339.9grams, roughly!


Oddly enough this will be my fourth grow as well! Low yeilder, hmm maybe I have a bit of a chance...I will only be vegging under the 250w since the 400w will be busy until mid april with my other grow,but it shouldn't be too far off since it's just veg...Let the games begin! 

Hahahaha touche!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 1, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Oddly enough this will be my fourth grow as well! Low yeilder, hmm maybe I have a bit of a chance...I will only be vegging under the 250w since the 400w will be busy until mid april with my other grow,but it shouldn't be too far off since it's just veg...Let the games begin!
> 
> Hahahaha touche!


Haha Brilliant! It shall be more or less identical then! I veg with 250W Metal Halide! 
This will be interesting! All the best to you my friend


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha Brilliant! It shall be more or less identical then! I veg with 250W Metal Halide!
> This will be interesting! All the best to you my friend


Oh perfect, i thought you'd be using the 400w, i'll be using the 250w MH as well so this will def be good! You're doing main-lining right? What are you thinking on veg time? 

Best to you as well man! Hopefully we don't break any main branches off this time


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 1, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> El Diablo is that the strain?


The strain is called el- diablo og it's a clone only here in Cali although I live where there is a lot of clone only stuff I rarely grow it but this one came highly recommended from a trusted friend I've grown stuff from barneys, greenhouse , sannies , ggg , Dna-r/p ,female seeds in the past also some tga- sub cool stuff my preferred method is to get a good strain & clone it for a few runs


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 2, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> A grow off would be great! Nowt wrong with some healthy competition! And I am miles away from perfect you could easily beat me, this is only my fourth proper grow, I've many mistakes to make yet, and plenty to learn. The strain I'm doing is also a low yielder, so take advantage of that fact
> And judging by that pic I would say between 339.8g and 339.9grams, roughly!


A grow off... All right! Sick shit.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Oh perfect, i thought you'd be using the 400w, i'll be using the 250w MH as well so this will def be good! You're doing main-lining right? What are you thinking on veg time?
> 
> Best to you as well man! Hopefully we don't break any main branches off this time


Yep, hopefully! And I am hoping to Mainline, if shes a fast grower then I definitely will, but if shes a slow mover I won't bother and I'll just top and LST like I did with the hash bomb, that turned out slightly like a mainlined plant anyways! Veg time I will aim for 4 weeks, maybe 5, with the LA Confidential not been a big yielder I want to make the most of veg.
What technique are you going for?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 2, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> A grow off... All right! Sick shit.


Should be good mate, get involved!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Update!

The bud was drying a little too fast for my liking and was in danger of over drying. I've done that before with a sativa dominant strain, Trainwreck. And I more or less ruined 7oince of bud, 4 months of growing only to be destroyed in 4 days! LOL it lost all smell and when put into jars it was at 45% RH, which is too low to cure, I used the Boveda 62% humidipaks which helped, but it still isn't much good. Really strong, but really loose airy and looks shite. And Trainwreck has a horrible smell to it!

I'm going on a bit, back to the Golden Lemons!

So I've spent all day chopping and trimming. The bud is dry enough to smoke and is what I would call "dealer dry! Haha ", in fact it is dryer and 100 times better than most of the shit i've seen round here sold by commercial growers! In all, most of it is dry other than the big buds that are still a little moist in the middle. So it has all gone into a cardboard box, where it will stay for a couple of days and then into jars.

So I will reveal the weight, this is NOT the final weight, I will put that on after it has been in jars for a couple of weeks. Be interesting to see how much it loses.
Anyway, here it is.
533grams
Or just over 19ounce


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 2, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Update!
> 
> The bud was drying a little too fast for my liking and was in danger of over drying. I've done that before with a sativa dominant strain, Trainwreck. And I more or less ruined 7oince of bud, 4 months of growing only to be destroyed in 4 days! LOL it lost all smell and when put into jars it was at 45% RH, which is too low to cure, I used the Boveda 62% humidipaks which helped, but it still isn't much good. Really strong, but really loose airy and looks shite. And Trainwreck has a horrible smell to it!
> 
> ...


Fuck that is over double my prediction. Awesome stick!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 2, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Should be good mate, get involved!


No I won't be growing for a couple of months. I have so much to get dried and get rid off


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 2, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Update!
> 
> The bud was drying a little too fast for my liking and was in danger of over drying. I've done that before with a sativa dominant strain, Trainwreck. And I more or less ruined 7oince of bud, 4 months of growing only to be destroyed in 4 days! LOL it lost all smell and when put into jars it was at 45% RH, which is too low to cure, I used the Boveda 62% humidipaks which helped, but it still isn't much good. Really strong, but really loose airy and looks shite. And Trainwreck has a horrible smell to it!
> 
> ...


Stick meant to ask.. Have you smoked her yet at all?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 2, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Fuck that is over double my prediction. Awesome stick!


With the Hash Bomb I pulled 10 ounce, cured for 2 weeks and it lost 2 ounce in weight. I reckon I'll end up with at least 12 ounce which I'll be over the moon with. 14 would be great as it would be 1g per watt, which I didn't think I'd achieve on this grow. 


mattyblade1 said:


> Stick meant to ask.. Have you smoked her yet at all?


No mate, I've got to be careful with drug tests work-wise. It's sativa dom as well which isn't my thing, makes me paranoid!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 2, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> With the Hash Bomb I pulled 10 ounce, cured for 2 weeks and it lost 2 ounce in weight. I reckon I'll end up with at least 12 ounce which I'll be over the moon with. 14 would be great as it would be 1g per watt, which I didn't think I'd achieve on this grow.
> 
> No mate, I've got to be careful with drug tests work-wise. It's sativa dom as well which isn't my thing, makes me paranoid!


Fair enough.. Do you have a buyer?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Yeah theres a couple of people who'll take the lot, I'll see how it is after 2 week and decide on price and who to sell to. I always save some as well to last till next grow to sell to a couple of mates who only buy draws, like 10's or eighths.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 2, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Fair enough.. Do you have a buyer?


How much do you normally sell for round your way?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 2, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> How much do you normally sell for round your way?


Normally £10 a gram. But some old mate of mine wants to buy to make oil to help cancer suffers. Want to help him but need to cover my costs.

So I would sell an oz for £230-£250. You ?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Jesus! Wish I could sell for that! 
I only sell to a couple of mates who I like to sort out, so old school prices 1.7g 10s and £20 eighths. So I make £160 on the ounce.
For the fellas who will take the lot, they are dealers so need to make their profit so I'll sell this for £120-£150 an ounce depending how nice it is. 
The Hash Bomb was mint but I ended up selling it for £100 an ounce, quick sale.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Shit that's cheap as. I sell mine on the quality. I don't grow shit so I don't sell like I it. I will do £220 an oz at the lowest


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 2, 2016)

I heard the other day of someone selling for £200 an ounce which is ridiculous for round here, most I've ever payed is £180 an ounce which is shit because I had to sell for 1g a 10, Make less than £80 profit, not worth it. It is a massive city where I live as well though, so there is a lot of bud grown and sold here. 
And I only sell to 3 people and they are good friends, only one knows I grow, but he's a grower as well but on a massive scale! I like to keep things nice and quiet and don't want people to know what I do! 
It's not about the money for me anyways, although it is a beautiful bonus!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Mate that's fine and good for you. I want to help the cancer patients big time, just need it to work financially. I want to help the people


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 2, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate that's fine and good for you. I want to help the cancer patients big time, just need it to work financially. I want to help the people


Very commendable mate, and it needs to pay the costs as well!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 2, 2016)

What is everyone else buying/selling for? Or the prices around your way?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Update!

The bud was drying a little too fast for my liking and was in danger of over drying. I've done that before with a sativa dominant strain, Trainwreck. And I more or less ruined 7oince of bud, 4 months of growing only to be destroyed in 4 days! LOL it lost all smell and when put into jars it was at 45% RH, which is too low to cure, I used the Boveda 62% humidipaks which helped, but it still isn't much good. Really strong, but really loose airy and looks shite. And Trainwreck has a horrible smell to it!

I'm going on a bit, back to the Golden Lemons!

So I've spent all day chopping and trimming. The bud is dry enough to smoke and is what I would call "dealer dry! Haha ", in fact it is dryer and 100 times better than most of the shit i've seen round here sold by commercial growers! In all, most of it is dry other than the big buds that are still a little moist in the middle. So it has all gone into a cardboard box, where it will stay for a couple of days and then into jars.

So I will reveal the weight, this is NOT the final weight, I will put that on after it has been in jars for a couple of weeks. Be interesting to see how much it loses.
Anyway, here it is.
533grams
Or just over 19ounce


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 2, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yep, hopefully! And I am hoping to Mainline, if shes a fast grower then I definitely will, but if shes a slow mover I won't bother and I'll just top and LST like I did with the hash bomb, that turned out slightly like a mainlined plant anyways! Veg time I will aim for 4 weeks, maybe 5, with the LA Confidential not been a big yielder I want to make the most of veg.
> What technique are you going for?


Nice yeah i'm probably lookin at a 4 week as well. Not really to sure on technique since this new technique i'm trying is still in progress. I'm thinking about going more your style of less cola's, I don't like how this grow i ended up with a lot of cola's but a lot of them are pretty wimpy and had to cut a some off that never made it high enough so i'm thinking a sooner prune will help with that. I just want a decent amount of huge cola's like you did with this grow and not as many with them being not as big. Will def being doing LST with the net to assist, higher net next time too.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 2, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Update!
> 
> The bud was drying a little too fast for my liking and was in danger of over drying. I've done that before with a sativa dominant strain, Trainwreck. And I more or less ruined 7oince of bud, 4 months of growing only to be destroyed in 4 days! LOL it lost all smell and when put into jars it was at 45% RH, which is too low to cure, I used the Boveda 62% humidipaks which helped, but it still isn't much good. Really strong, but really loose airy and looks shite. And Trainwreck has a horrible smell to it!
> 
> ...


Holy fuccckkkkk on that weight man, even with it still wet! You fuckin bud sharked us(like pool shark, in case reference is missed haha).


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 2, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> What is everyone else buying/selling for? Or the prices around your way?


I will convert to british pound for ya:
$177-213 for an oz
Eigths still go for around $35
I stopped smoking for like 4 years pre a year ago so when i started again it was around $177 but sometimes it was good and some times ehhh never top notch, even my last shit grown under cfl's was the best i've had since long ago. Back 6 years ago oz would go around $285+ for premium, even paid $355 once haha but it was fuckin crazy premium. So price has dropped a lot but small amounts are still around the same. Midis/regs/low grade used to be more popular 6 or so years ago, i'd get a qp for $284 and flip at about $100 an oz, $28 a quarter, $7 a g. Thats where the money was. I have yet to even see or here of midis/regs these days


----------



## calliandra (Mar 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Update!
> 
> The bud was drying a little too fast for my liking and was in danger of over drying. I've done that before with a sativa dominant strain, Trainwreck. And I more or less ruined 7oince of bud, 4 months of growing only to be destroyed in 4 days! LOL it lost all smell and when put into jars it was at 45% RH, which is too low to cure, I used the Boveda 62% humidipaks which helped, but it still isn't much good. Really strong, but really loose airy and looks shite. And Trainwreck has a horrible smell to it!
> 
> ...


OMG!!!  That's kinda scary actually! 

and LMAO @ bud sharked!!

Prices over here have been stable at 10€/gram for years - especially amongst friends, though that one friend of mine who also grows sells his for 7 (he doesn't trim or cure or anything tho, so separating the trichless leafage brings you to 10/g for actual bud  ).
Street prices have begun to rise now tho, I've seen stuff sold for 12-15, yeah the quality is a bit better but not _that _spectacular...

Mine started going out yesterday -- crazy to see 1/3 of a harvest that took months to grow disappear within 20 mins!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 3, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Holy fuccckkkkk on that weight man, even with it still wet! You fuckin bud sharked us(like pool shark, in case reference is missed haha).


Hahaha I bud sharked myself! Reweighed it this morning, 511grams so lost 22grams of moisture whilst been in the cardboard box, the buds feel completely dry now, probably some left in the stalks. Going to have to go and buy more jars!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hahaha I bud sharked myself! Reweighed it this morning, 511grams so lost 22grams of moisture whilst been in the cardboard box, the buds feel completely dry now, probably some left in the stalks. Going to have to go and buy more jars!


How is it drying so quickly? I require mine to do that. Chocolate Skunks main cola has been harvested. Woooohoooo


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 3, 2016)

calliandra said:


> OMG!!!  That's kinda scary actually!
> 
> and LMAO @ bud sharked!!
> 
> ...


That's what it's all about though. How much are you getting a gram?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 3, 2016)

42 grams wet off the main cola from the Chocolate Skunk. Happy enough is me


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 3, 2016)

calliandra said:


> OMG!!!  That's kinda scary actually!
> 
> and LMAO @ bud sharked!!
> 
> ...


Not bad ey?! My new goal (lol) is to cure it and have a pound by the end of it! Think it's safe to say I've smashed the 1gram per watt! 
Yeah its quite a bitter sweet moment isn't it seeing it go! I do love to hear the feedback though, seen as nobody sees cured bud around here and are amazed at how smooth it is! Lets hope this stuff is as nice as anticipated, shame I can't try any!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 3, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> 42 grams wet off the main cola from the Chocolate Skunk. Happy enough is me


Ooooo that looks lovely! Sounds like my sort of stuff that, whats the indica:sativa ratio?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Ooooo that looks lovely! Sounds like my sort of stuff that, whats the indica:sativa ratio?


Not totally sure mate. 75% indica I think. The smell it total amaze balls and I still have the rest of the plant to go, plus 3 others that are getting close. The 2 big fuckers are going to be fun to harvest


----------



## calliandra (Mar 3, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> That's what it's all about though. How much are you getting a gram?


I'm letting it go at 10€/g, the general price here - no need to complicate matters as this round alone will already cover my setup costs and leave me with a nice stash that can keep me for a year lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 3, 2016)

calliandra said:


> I'm letting it go at 10€/g, the general price here - no need to complicate matters as this round alone will already cover my setup costs and leave me with a nice stash that can keep me for a year lol


That's good to hear mate


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 3, 2016)

calliandra said:


> I'm letting it go at 10€/g, the general price here - no need to complicate matters as this round alone will already cover my setup costs and leave me with a nice stash that can keep me for a year lol


Are you in Europe somewhere? And a female grower as well full credit to you.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hahaha I bud sharked myself! Reweighed it this morning, 511grams so lost 22grams of moisture whilst been in the cardboard box, the buds feel completely dry now, probably some left in the stalks. Going to have to go and buy more jars!


That's just insane, a fuckin pound, you bastard haha! I'm gunna go nuts if I can just pull a half lb, i've only harvested two 3 oz crops so I have low expectations and you're just settin some high ass goals lol

Was wondering, what size res was your previous and what size is this new one?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Chocolate Skunk. 11.4 oz wet


----------



## calliandra (Mar 4, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Are you in Europe somewhere? And a female grower as well full credit to you.


Aaah when did you realize I'm a lass?! 

And yes I'm sat right in the middle of it, in Austria  
Cheers!


----------



## calliandra (Mar 4, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Chocolate Skunk. 11.4 oz wet


Ah nice! I've noticed before, your trims look really spic n span!
Do you dry em in those boxes?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 4, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Aaah when did you realize I'm a lass?!
> 
> And yes I'm sat right in the middle of it, in Austria
> Cheers!


Just realised yesterday. Awesome to see female farmers


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 4, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ah nice! I've noticed before, your trims look really spic n span!
> Do you dry em in those boxes?


Yes I try to due to no space to hang. The hardest thing to take care of is the smell. My whole house fuckn stinks at the moment.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 4, 2016)

Hey stickman I'm gonna pick up a waterfarm soon it's not quite the same as the one you just got but pretty close I'm gonna have to go back & study your golden lemons grow in depth e&f is easier I've been doing it for awhile but I can't match your yields with my current set- up when it's all said & done effiency is what it's all about


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 4, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes I try to due to no space to hang. The hardest thing to take care of is the smell. My whole house fuckn stinks at the moment.


I hear that, I've only ever harvested 3 oz, with hopefully over double with my next yield my house is gunna fuckin reak at harvest time!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> I hear that, I've only ever harvested 3 oz, with hopefully over double with my next yield my house is gunna fuckin reak at harvest time!


Fuck mate it stinks! I have another 3 huge plants to harvest #bitofmorethanicanchew


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 4, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Fuck mate it stinks! I have another 3 huge plants to harvest #bitofmorethanicanchew


harvest time is quite the paradox isn't it...so good...yet so shitty lol 
i think that's where bud really gets its $ value from, after the first guy trimmed his harvest he was like fuck I'm charging a lot for this now


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello all, sorry I haven't been able to get on the past couple of days and it's been a pain in the arse getting here to post this message, but just wanted you to know I"m not being an ignorant bastard, should be back in the next couple of days. Hope you are all well!


----------



## calliandra (Mar 5, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Fuck mate it stinks! I have another 3 huge plants to harvest #bitofmorethanicanchew


Any way you can dry them in your grow space?
That's what I have to do, having a stink just isn't an option when living in a flat 




mattyblade1 said:


> Just realised yesterday. Awesome to see female farmers


LOL -- I confess we've been taking the piss on that for a while now -- ok mostly Stick haha  
I'm used to "gender blindness" online and actually enjoy it - no fuss, as it should be


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 5, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Any way you can dry them in your grow space?
> That's what I have to do, having a stink just isn't an option when living in a flat
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's great. There is not enough female growers. Keep it up. I can't use my grow room as I have 3 plants still growing


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 5, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> harvest time is quite the paradox isn't it...so good...yet so shitty lol
> i think that's where bud really gets its $ value from, after the first guy trimmed his harvest he was like fuck I'm charging a lot for this now


Your so right. All the hard work pays off when you harvest,then you have the smell to deal with. Still it could be worse, we could have nothing at all.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 5, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> That's just insane, a fuckin pound, you bastard haha! I'm gunna go nuts if I can just pull a half lb, i've only harvested two 3 oz crops so I have low expectations and you're just settin some high ass goals lol
> 
> Was wondering, what size res was your previous and what size is this new one?


Hahaha I think you will easily pull the half pound mate! And I think its best to have low expectations, I always do, and I usually surprise my self when it comes to the chop! 
My last bucket was a 20litre and took 15litres and this ones a 25 litre bucket it takes about 20 litres to fill to under the net pot.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 5, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Chocolate Skunk. 11.4 oz wet


Looks wicked that mate!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 5, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Are you in Europe somewhere? And a female grower as well full credit to you.





calliandra said:


> Aaah when did you realize I'm a lass?!
> 
> And yes I'm sat right in the middle of it, in Austria
> Cheers!





mattyblade1 said:


> Just realised yesterday. Awesome to see female farmers


Way hey! Finally realised! lol 
We were joking saying how long it would take for you to realise! It's funny how many people call her "dude" and "man" lol 


calliandra said:


> Any way you can dry them in your grow space?
> That's what I have to do, having a stink just isn't an option when living in a flat
> 
> 
> ...


Oh arr, blame it all on me lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 5, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Hey stickman I'm gonna pick up a waterfarm soon it's not quite the same as the one you just got but pretty close I'm gonna have to go back & study your golden lemons grow in depth e&f is easier I've been doing it for awhile but I can't match your yields with my current set- up when it's all said & done effiency is what it's all about


The set up I've got now is basically just a DWC bucket but its got the drip feed at the top, fed by a pump inside the reservoir. I'll be taking it out once the roots are massive maybe in the next week or so, fingers crossed! I was going to start off growing with ebb & flow, but my mate had just moved onto DWC from it and said the difference was amazing. 
Noise has always been a concern to me, so I used to use a submersible pump that created lots and lots of tiny little bubbles and it worked great, but with this system I've got s Super Silent air pump (got to admit, it is really quiet,) and this creates more of the bigger bubbles, so will be good to see how they compare.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 5, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I think it's great. There is not enough female growers. Keep it up. I can't use my grow room as I have 3 plants still growing


Do you keep the lid on the boxes closed or open? You could put them in the grow space in a corner and shade them with something if its light you're worried about. Whats your day and night temperatures and relative humidity?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Way hey! Finally realised! lol
> We were joking saying how long it would take for you to realise! It's funny how many people call her "dude" and "man" lol
> 
> Oh arr, blame it all on me lol


Bastards. Could have said. I've been calling her mate etc. So your right.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Do you keep the lid on the boxes closed or open? You could put them in the grow space in a corner and shade them with something if its light you're worried about. Whats your day and night temperatures and relative humidity?


I thought of that mate, but it's ok. The smell has dropped a bit all windows open. I recon ill have her in jars by Monday


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looks wicked that mate!


Mate really surprised with how much came off her. She didn't look that good in the pot but as I trimmed her up I realised that the bud was think and dense even the smallest buds at the bottom were thick and dense. Really happy with her. And she's the smallest


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 5, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate really surprised with how much came off her. She didn't look that good in the pot but as I trimmed her up I realised that the bud was think and dense even the smallest buds at the bottom were thick and dense. Really happy with her. And she's the smallest


A sign of even better things to come then!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> A sign of even better things to come then!


Mate yes I'm sure. The Big Head and Diesel Berry are big girls. Should yield largely


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 5, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate yes I'm sure. The Big Head and Diesel Berry are big girls. Should yield largely


Yeah, that Diesel Berry is a beast, is The Big Head just as big? Get some pictures up mate


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3623980 View attachment 3623982


I love the little jar at the top


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 5, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I love the little jar at the top


Haha thats where the bud above lives, it was cut a week earlier than the rest so it's on its own!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 5, 2016)

All that bud at the bottom weighs about 170g and is all big colas that I haven't got the heart to cut up lol besides I ran out of jars! So instead of buying more jars I've put all the big stuff into Zip Lock bags and will do a little experiment to see how it cures in those!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> All that bud at the bottom weighs about 170g and is all big colas that I haven't got the heart to cut up lol besides I ran out of jars! So instead of buying more jars I've put all the big stuff into Zip Lock bags and will do a little experiment to see how it cures in those!


Watch it doesn't sweat in the plastic Stick


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 5, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Watch it doesn't sweat in the plastic Stick


Keeping a close eye on it, in theory it should do the same job as the jars, burping them twice a day, every 12 hours. They're not the cheap crap bags, its those proper smell proof Zip Locks.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hahaha I think you will easily pull the half pound mate! And I think its best to have low expectations, I always do, and I usually surprise my self when it comes to the chop!
> My last bucket was a 20litre and took 15litres and this ones a 25 litre bucket it takes about 20 litres to fill to under the net pot.


Gotcha, i run a standard 20 litre/5 gallon as well, your lid looked odd before so i was unsure. Yeah I always like to expect the worse and then the result is always better! 

So welll...call me a cheater for the grow off but I just ordered a 600w and will be returning the 400w since temps are so controlled in my cold ass basement. I actually want more heat from the light to exhaust into the room so the heater i have running doesn't have to run as hard. Hopefully with the 600w I can get close to a pounder with the LSD!
I still got another month left to run the 600w on the current grow so that'll be awesome!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3623980 View attachment 3623982


Woooo hell yeah! So whats the final number without stalks!?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 5, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Woooo hell yeah! So whats the final number without stalks!?


Its some fuckn grow the boy has produced!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 5, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Woooo hell yeah! So whats the final number without stalks!?


Will reveal the final number after another week in the jars/bags it was 488gram this morning and reckon theres a lot of weight in those stalks, so I think i'm on target for the pound 
And I lost about half ounce to bud rot as well! Big yielder this Golden Lemons, imagine how much it would be if I had a perfect grow?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 5, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Gotcha, i run a standard 20 litre/5 gallon as well, your lid looked odd before so i was unsure. Yeah I always like to expect the worse and then the result is always better!
> 
> So welll...call me a cheater for the grow off but I just ordered a 600w and will be returning the 400w since temps are so controlled in my cold ass basement. I actually want more heat from the light to exhaust into the room so the heater i have running doesn't have to run as hard. Hopefully with the 600w I can get close to a pounder with the LSD!
> I still got another month left to run the 600w on the current grow so that'll be awesome!


You cheating bastard! 
lol just kidding! It sounds good to me! What size tent have you got? And I can't wait to see how the LSD does, and for the smoke report as well! I really do want to do it someday, just for the feedback, hear how it affected people! 
You will blow me out of the water using a 600w, and will probably yield well over a pound! The grow off is still on though! 
Hmmmmmm, my ballast is a 600w dimmable......... Could easily pick a 600w HPS up for twenty quid...........
LOL nah 400w is enough for me, for now! 
Good luck buddy!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You cheating bastard!
> lol just kidding! It sounds good to me! What size tent have you got? And I can't wait to see how the LSD does, and for the smoke report as well! I really do want to do it someday, just for the feedback, hear how it affected people!
> You will blow me out of the water using a 600w, and will probably yield well over a pound! The grow off is still on though!
> Hmmmmmm, my ballast is a 600w dimmable......... Could easily pick a 600w HPS up for twenty quid...........
> ...


Haha i think i'll need it to compete with the huge ass buds you grow! 
My tents a 92cm x 92cm x 183cm. If i remember correctly its basically same size as yours. 

If I grow a pound i'm gunna lose it haha thats my dream! Hopefully LSD packs on some big nugs! 
Lol i can't even imagine what you'd grow with a 600w! 
Thanks man, wishing you the best with your new grow as well! 

Btw here's LSD, she was quick to pop and sprout.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Will reveal the final number after another week in the jars/bags it was 488gram this morning and reckon theres a lot of weight in those stalks, so I think i'm on target for the pound
> And I lost about half ounce to bud rot as well! Big yielder this Golden Lemons, imagine how much it would be if I had a perfect grow?


Nice, def sounds like a nice pound. Can't wait to hear the smoke report too, how's the smell?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah, that Diesel Berry is a beast, is The Big Head just as big? Get some pictures up mate


It's nearly as big. The structure of the big heads is awesome. Really tight nodes. I will try and get some pics up tonight if I can get her down.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 6, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Nice, def sounds like a nice pound. Can't wait to hear the smoke report too, how's the smell?


I don't smoke any more but think I will have to sample it! The smell has sort of tamed a bit which I always find in the first week of being jarred, but its sort of a fuelly lemon smell but not really lemony lol I'm shite at describing smells! I think I'm nose blind!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> It's nearly as big. The structure of the big heads is awesome. Really tight nodes. I will try and get some pics up tonight if I can get her down.


Nice one, can't wait to see her!


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 6, 2016)

Bloody hell Stick what a score! Fantastic work there!

I remember before you flipped to 12/12 you said that there will be probably nothing, because of the stunt during the growth phase... well I'm- and you too I bet- are glad that didn't happen. 

1/2 a kilogram fucking hell, if I had that much I'd fill my bathtub with the bud and just lie there in all the glory. 

Nice looking unit you have there, how old is the little one?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 6, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Bloody hell Stick what a score! Fantastic work there!
> 
> I remember before you flipped to 12/12 you said that there will be probably nothing, because of the stunt during the growth phase... well I'm- and you too I bet- are glad that didn't happen.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate! I stumbled upon your new grow the other week so I'm glad you are here so I can click the link to it! 
Shes about a week and a half old, going a bit slow so going to up the nutes, started on quarter strength, ill move up to half strength an see how she likes it.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 6, 2016)

Planning on beating your 500g mark? 
Don't do what I did. I was so eager to give a her a proper boost that I now fucked her up with nitrogen toxicity. I lowered the ppms back to 380 so we'll see if she recovers. Maybe in a few years I'll finally get my grows right.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 6, 2016)

By the way Stick I was wondering, do you use any sort of Hydroguard/Aquashielfd for your roots? I'm trying to get hold of something similar, but Hydroguard is only available from America and I don't feel paying a ton for th shipping.

I'm just scared of that dreaded root rot.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 6, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Planning on beating your 500g mark?
> Don't do what I did. I was so eager to give a her a proper boost that I now fucked her up with nitrogen toxicity. I lowered the ppms back to 380 so we'll see if she recovers. Maybe in a few years I'll finally get my grows right.


Nah, I won't beat it this time, the LA Confidential isn't a big yielder, may not even get 1g per watt, but will hopefully make the most of its potential! I think you'll find the DWC will suit you down to the ground and will quickly learn and yield highly!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 6, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> By the way Stick I was wondering, do you use any sort of Hydroguard/Aquashielfd for your roots? I'm trying to get hold of something similar, but Hydroguard is only available from America and I don't feel paying a ton for th shipping.
> 
> I'm just scared of that dreaded root rot.


I don't use anything mate, never have, although it is always something i'm afraid of. iI was shitting me sen last time round as I didn't see the roots for most part of the grow with it being a SCROG and unable to access them. It's something I'm going to look into.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I don't smoke any more but think I will have to sample it! The smell has sort of tamed a bit which I always find in the first week of being jarred, but its sort of a fuelly lemon smell but not really lemony lol I'm shite at describing smells! I think I'm nose blind!


After burping the jars tonight, the smell is definitely coming back! And the lemon smell is becoming more noticeable, I think it's going to be really pungent! I fell out with this strain big time, but I'm slowly falling in love with her and at this point would highly recommend!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> After burping the jars tonight, the smell is definitely coming back! And the lemon smell is becoming more noticeable, I think it's going to be really pungent! I fell out with this strain big time, but I'm slowly falling in love with her and at this point would highly recommend!


With that yeild I have already added her to my list when i order again!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 6, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> By the way Stick I was wondering, do you use any sort of Hydroguard/Aquashielfd for your roots? I'm trying to get hold of something similar, but Hydroguard is only available from America and I don't feel paying a ton for th shipping.
> 
> I'm just scared of that dreaded root rot.


I run hydroguard, always have, it actually helped save my first grow a year ago. 
A few months ago i lost a baby to root rot but it was because my water level tube had shit hidden in it that i never fully cleaned out. Other than that no issues. 
Great White is another similiar product, but expensive, maybe that's available near you. Also a lot of guys make "teas", sounds like to much work for me but it u have time you could check those out. If you keep water temps under 70 and stay as clean as possible you should be good though. Root rots the devil


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 7, 2016)

Do you lads use silicon?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 7, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Do you lads use silicon?


Not me mate. But would recommend Shogun Root enhancer. I'm putting part of this grow down to this product and the good success on yield I have had


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> I run hydroguard, always have, it actually helped save my first grow a year ago.
> A few months ago i lost a baby to root rot but it was because my water level tube had shit hidden in it that i never fully cleaned out. Other than that no issues.
> Great White is another similiar product, but expensive, maybe that's available near you. Also a lot of guys make "teas", sounds like to much work for me but it u have time you could check those out. If you keep water temps under 70 and stay as clean as possible you should be good though. Root rots the devil


Try Shogun Root Enhancer. It definitely worked for me


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 7, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> I run hydroguard, always have, it actually helped save my first grow a year ago.
> A few months ago i lost a baby to root rot but it was because my water level tube had shit hidden in it that i never fully cleaned out. Other than that no issues.
> Great White is another similiar product, but expensive, maybe that's available near you. Also a lot of guys make "teas", sounds like to much work for me but it u have time you could check those out. If you keep water temps under 70 and stay as clean as possible you should be good though. Root rots the devil


I'll definitely check out Great White, cheers. I do my best to keep everything spot on, but apparently RR can sometimes attack even when conditions are spotless. Scary bugger. 

Edit: I've heard Dutch Master Root Zone is a good substitue(?).

EDIT: Pirahna is apparently a good substitue.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeah I like Shoguns stuff, the Root Enhancer is the only thing I haven't used. I'm using Growers Ark Root Tonic at the mo, meant to be the business. 
I use Shogun Silicon, definitely use that mate, and i'd say essential in hydro set ups, especially DWC.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 7, 2016)

I have some of t


Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> I'll definitely check out Great White, cheers. I do my best to keep everything spot on, but apparently RR can sometimes attack even when conditions are spotless. Scary bugger.
> 
> Edit: I've heard Dutch Master Root Zone is a good substitue(?).
> 
> EDIT: Pirahna is apparently a good substitue.


I have some of the Dutch master at the moment. Unopened as I like the Shogun.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 7, 2016)

15.6 oz wet on the 4 main colas of the Haze has been chopped. What will the dry weight be??


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 7, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> 15.6 oz wet on the 4 main colas of the Haze has been chopped. What will the dry weight be??


109.2 grams


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> 109.2 grams


Correct but that's wet. So I would expect to lose over half at final cure


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 8, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> 15.6 oz wet on the 4 main colas of the Haze has been chopped. What will the dry weight be??


Nice! I'm saying 4/5 ounce dry mate


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 8, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice! I'm saying 4/5 ounce dry mate


Mate I agree. The buds are wild and feral with fox tails everywhere. Will post some picks later


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 8, 2016)

The 1st pics of the Big head cheese X Blue Dream. She's getting big smelly and sticky. Enjoy


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 8, 2016)

Those are some lovely colas mate, how many more weeks to go?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Those are some lovely colas mate, how many more weeks to go?


I recon a month or less mate. I'm aiming for a month. She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 8, 2016)

Looks mint! She's a big lass! I wasn't aware it was a Cheese and Blue Dream cross as well, should be very smelly!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 8, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looks mint! She's a big lass! I wasn't aware it was a Cheese and Blue Dream cross as well, should be very smelly!


Either did I until I read the packet the seed came in this arvo. I have another seed of this strain. Mate she's awesome not as smelly as a normal cheese though. I know you wanted to see her mate


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 8, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> The 1st pics of the Big head cheese X Blue Dream. She's getting big smelly and sticky. Enjoy


danm matty those are some nice colas! I should know, but what light do you grow under? 
I got a Blue dream seed in my line up, aiming to run her next fall/winter


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> danm matty those are some nice colas! I should know, but what light do you grow under?
> I got a Blue dream seed in my line up, aiming to run her next fall/winter


Mate I grow under a 400w light. 100% coco grow mate.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> danm matty those are some nice colas! I should know, but what light do you grow under?
> I got a Blue dream seed in my line up, aiming to run her next fall/winter


Go get mate. It's a fine strain, first time I've ever grown this strain and would defo give it another crack mate


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 8, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> 15.6 oz wet on the 4 main colas of the Haze has been chopped. What will the dry weight be??


Should come [email protected]% or in the 4 oz. area


----------



## Reggie Mack (Mar 9, 2016)

Always wanted to give bomb seeds a go...


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 9, 2016)

So Stick, Scrog this time or something more exotic?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 9, 2016)

Reggie Mack said:


> Always wanted to give bomb seeds a go...


The Hash Bomb was great, didn't smell that much but was a pleasure to grow! And coped well with stress and high temperatures.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 9, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> So Stick, Scrog this time or something more exotic?


Didn't enjoy the SCROG last time too much, I suppose I need to work on the technique. Going to Manifold her if she starts to grow fast, today is the first day of veg so going to boost the nutrients and see how she does!


----------



## Reggie Mack (Mar 9, 2016)

Was looking at their cluster bomb looks dank af.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 9, 2016)

Good, good. I want to try mainlining, but seeing as it apparently adds a bit to veg and my spectacular growth rates, it would take me half a year. 

But check out fishdeth, he mainlines all the time in his grow and it looks wicked.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Chocolate Skunk finally in the jars for the big burpathon


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 9, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Chocolate Skunk finally in the jars for the big burpathon


Looks gorgeous


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looks gorgeous


Cheers stick the curing is going well so far


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 9, 2016)

One of the Haze main colas


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey stickman congratulations on your harvest I looked up your golden lemons & ive grown their lemon skunk that was a freebie when I ordered pineapple chunk it turned out the lemon skunk was better than what I had ordered all of the r/p - dna stuff I've grown has been good quality


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 10, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> One of the Haze main colas


Looks quality that mate, well done! Looks nice an crystally! How longs that took then for the haze?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 10, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Hey stickman congratulations on your harvest I looked up your golden lemons & ive grown their lemon skunk that was a freebie when I ordered pineapple chunk it turned out the lemon skunk was better than what I had ordered all of the r/p - dna stuff I've grown has been good quality


Cheers mate. What did you think to the Pineapple Chunk? Yeah I've looked into their stuff and It does look good, my LA Confidential started her first day of veg the other day, can't wait to see how she turns out.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looks quality that mate, well done! Looks nice an crystally! How longs that took then for the haze?


From seed it took 3 months to harvest, so not bad


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 10, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> From seed it took 3 months to harvest, so not bad


Fuckin spot on that mate for some Haze! Its the Auto Lemon Haze as well isn't it? 
I have got an Auto Lemon seed not sure if its Lemon Haze though. More than likely Lemon Skunk


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Fuckin spot on that mate for some Haze! Its the Auto Lemon Haze as well isn't it?
> I have got an Auto Lemon seed not sure if its Lemon Haze though. More than likely Lemon Skunk


Yeah mate its been a good one. To much fox tailing for me. Wouldn't grow again


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 10, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yeah mate its been a good one. To much fox tailing for me. Wouldn't grow again


I suppose its the nature of that strain mate, that bud does look great though. You should be sound drying in boxes but just be careful of uneven drying, had a bit of a problem with that this time round, where it had foxtailed those tips dryed a lot faster than everything else.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 10, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yeah mate its been a good one. To much fox tailing for me. Wouldn't grow again


Search for a 100% Indica strain mate, be nice and different for you!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers mate. What did you think to the Pineapple Chunk? Yeah I've looked into their stuff and It does look good, my LA Confidential started her first day of veg the other day, can't wait to see how she turns out.


Pineapple chunk was the stretchiest strain ever for me I had to tie my reflector strait to the ceiling after using up all the adjustment on my hanger the smoke had a very sativa high to it barneys description was way off it was decent enough smoke just not my cup of tea especially after smoking the lemon skunk I grew along with it


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I suppose its the nature of that strain mate, that bud does look great though. You should be sound drying in boxes but just be careful of uneven drying, had a bit of a problem with that this time round, where it had foxtailed those tips dryed a lot faster than everything else.


Cheers mate your right as well. Starting the curing process today so lots of opening and closing of jars


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Search for a 100% Indica strain mate, be nice and different for you!


I have my strains picked for next time and I'm always on the lookout for interesting strains


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 11, 2016)

The remainder of the Haze. 2 big buggers left to harvest


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 11, 2016)

I should try a 100% indica on me next run... sativas as are just too bitchy.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 11, 2016)

How do you train her matty? She looks gorgeous.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 11, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I have my strains picked for next time and I'm always on the lookout for interesting strains


Are you doing the Girl Scout Cookies next time?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> How do you train her matty? She looks gorgeous.


Mate I didn't. Train her. I let her go o natural. No Brazilians in my grow room


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Are you doing the Girl Scout Cookies next time?


No mate I'm doing cherry bomb and purple bud, but not starting until the summer as I'm heading to Mexico in July and having work done here at home, so this is my last grow for a while


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 11, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate I didn't. Train her. I let her go o natural. No Brazilians in my grow room


Haha!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 11, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> No mate I'm doing cherry bomb and purple bud, but not starting until the summer as I'm heading to Mexico in July and having work done here at home, so this is my last grow for a while


Oh no! Stick around though won't ya? 
And nice choice of strains there, the Purple Bud looks amazing, and always been interested in the Cherry Bomb!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 11, 2016)

GOLDEN LEMONS FINAL WEIGHT.

486grams
17.3 Ounce

Not too bad I suppose


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 11, 2016)

486g, fucking hell John, congratz.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Oh no! Stick around though won't ya?
> And nice choice of strains there, the Purple Bud looks amazing, and always been interested in the Cherry Bomb!


Mate I'm not going anywhere. I will be here to see your new grow and all the others


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> GOLDEN LEMONS FINAL WEIGHT.
> 
> 486grams
> 17.3 Ounce
> ...


That's out of this world Stick. Well done mate. What's it smoke like? Get someone to try it


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 11, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> That's out of this world Stick. Well done mate. What's it smoke like? Get someone to try it


Cheers mate. People will be trying it this week so will let you know!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 11, 2016)

The last of the lemon Haze. Good bye my smelly friend


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 11, 2016)

Does it proper smell just like lemons Matty?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers mate. People will be trying it this week so will let you know!


Would love to hear what its like ah.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Does it proper smell just like lemons Matty?


Mate yessss! Lemon and pine. Its mental and yield is despective. Its huge. No weight yet until dry


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 11, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate yessss! Lemon and pine. Its mental and yield is despective. Its huge. No weight yet until dry


I've had a sniff of some before and it was like someone had just cut a lemon up! Wasn't sure if they'd stuck some lemon peel in the jar! Quality stuff, might have to do lemon haze one day!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 11, 2016)

Whats the biggest yield anyone has had or seen from a 400w? I've posted this in another thread but thought I'd ask here as well ?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Whats the biggest yield anyone has had or seen from a 400w? I've posted this in another thread but thought I'd ask here as well ?


Shit mate good question. Are you talking 1 plant or many?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 11, 2016)

I always have tried to grow more than 2 strains at a time each grow


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 11, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Shit mate good question. Are you talking 1 plant or many?


Overall mate, all given the same amount of time.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> GOLDEN LEMONS FINAL WEIGHT.
> 
> 486grams
> 17.3 Ounce
> ...


Danm man, what the hell is your secret!! That's just crazy!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Whats the biggest yield anyone has had or seen from a 400w? I've posted this in another thread but thought I'd ask here as well ?


I've only read journals of guys gettin like 15 oz max, but obv don't know myself. What were people saying in the other thread you asked in?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 11, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Danm man, what the hell is your secret!! That's just crazy!


A massive passion for this plant that we all love, years and years of soaking up knowledge gained from forums like this, ignoring shit information and generally using my common sense!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 11, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> I've only read journals of guys gettin like 15 oz max, but obv don't know myself. What were people saying in the other thread you asked in?


No one has come back yet! lol 
I've searched before and it came up with a guy with an avatar that looks like Borat lol
He got a pound from a 400w and everyone was thinking he was Jesus or something lol


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> No one has come back yet! lol
> I've searched before and it came up with a guy with an avatar that looks like Borat lol
> He got a pound from a 400w and everyone was thinking he was Jesus or something lol


Hahaha, so you're saying that you're the new jesus? Amen


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 11, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Hahaha, so you're saying that you're the new jesus? Amen


No! Well, yeah! Fuck him! lol
I just can't find any other 400w grows that have got more than a pound!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> No! Well, yeah! Fuck him! lol
> I just can't find any other 400w grows that have got more than a pound!


Lol Sounds like you're having a hard time coming to the conclusion that you are actually jesus. 

Seriously though, I always look for one plant grows and have never found one as big as yours. That's why I keep saying it's crazy haha Hopefully I can get close to your yeild, I feel like i'm doing virtually the same thing as you so I don't see why not.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> GOLDEN LEMONS FINAL WEIGHT.
> 
> 486grams
> 17.3 Ounce
> ...


I'm very envious I just got my waterfarm & if I get 1/2 of that I'll be dancing


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 12, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm very envious I just got my waterfarm & if I get 1/2 of that I'll be dancing


Good luck with it!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 12, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Overall mate, all given the same amount of time.


I will get easily 16oz dry off my 4 plants I recon. I have harvested the 2 small ones and I've got 7oz dried safely. The other 2 girls will give me 10 dried, so 16 -17 I'm hoping for. It will be a month or so before I harvest the big head so stay tuned


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 12, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I will get easily 16oz dry off my 4 plants I recon. I have harvested the 2 small ones and I've got 7oz dried safely. The other 2 girls will give me 10 dried, so 16 -17 I'm hoping for. It will be a month or so before I harvest the big head so stay tuned


Nice one mate, just goes to show what the autos can do! Can't wait to see what the big girl pulls!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 12, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Lol Sounds like you're having a hard time coming to the conclusion that you are actually jesus.
> 
> Seriously though, I always look for one plant grows and have never found one as big as yours. That's why I keep saying it's crazy haha Hopefully I can get close to your yeild, I feel like i'm doing virtually the same thing as you so I don't see why not.


I think you can mate deffo! I think it all depends on the strain as well, I don't think I'll get anywhere near as much this time round with the LA Confidential. I've read a few posts saying the Golden Lemons is a really big yielder. Its really smelling nice now and if people really like it then I'll do it again but Mainline it and see how the difference is!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 12, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice one mate, just goes to show what the autos can do! Can't wait to see what the big girl pulls!


Me either. I can just see how big the flowers are becoming. But we'll see


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 12, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I think you can mate deffo! I think it all depends on the strain as well, I don't think I'll get anywhere near as much this time round with the LA Confidential. I've read a few posts saying the Golden Lemons is a really big yielder. Its really smelling nice now and if people really like it then I'll do it again but Mainline it and see how the difference is!


I'm keeping my fingers crossed, I'm def getting at least a half pound from this thing, there's no way I'm getting less than that I can already tell. Buds really have bulked up and they still have a while to go, they're starting to get those like side growths on the buds. 

Yeah I'm putting Golden Lemons at the top of my list next time I order some beans! 

Speaking of LA, how's she doing, got a pic?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 12, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed, I'm def getting at least a half pound from this thing, there's no way I'm getting less than that I can already tell. Buds really have bulked up and they still have a while to go, they're starting to get those like side growths on the buds.
> 
> Yeah I'm putting Golden Lemons at the top of my list next time I order some beans!
> 
> Speaking of LA, how's she doing, got a pic?


Nice one! Bet she's loving the 600!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 12, 2016)

LA Confidential, 18 days from seed.  Shes pushing out her fourth set of leaves, I'd normally be topping at this stage, but going to grow her out to six nodes and then top back to the third and cut everything off except the fan leaves and shoots from the third node.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 12, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice one! Bet she's loving the 600!


Ohhh yeah, check out my journal, just threw some pics up yesterday! 
I'm kinda workin on the happy medium of light height as I'm used to much smaller lights, I think she may have been showing signs of it being to close. How high above your canopy do you run your 400w?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 12, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> LA Confidential, 18 days from seed. View attachment 3629976 Shes pushing out her fourth set of leaves, I'd normally be topping at this stage, but going to grow her out to 6 six nodes and then top back to the third and cut everything off except the fan leaves and shoots from the third node.


Lookin good, can't wait to see the new training in action! 

Something I found really interesting that I thought i'd share is on my Amnesia is how small the main top of the one main stem/branch is compared to one of its side branches, solely because the side branch has lived closer to the center of my canopy(closer to light). And i mean huge difference in size, like the side branches cola is one of the top 3 largest and the main top is one of the smallest. I kinda had this notion that the main top of a branch/stem would have the most energy or whatever directed to it(because it being a straight shot up the stem per say, and having lived a little longer) but it's actually completely wrong and the plant directs it's energy to the most viable to produce. Makes complete sense but never really thought to much about it and actually seeing it was pretty interesting to learn. Gives a good understanding to how and why to train a plant for larger yeilds.


----------



## Chicsgro2 (Mar 13, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Pineapple chunk was the stretchiest strain ever for me I had to tie my reflector strait to the ceiling after using up all the adjustment on my hanger the smoke had a very sativa high to it barneys description was way off it was decent enough smoke just not my cup of tea especially after smoking the lemon skunk I grew along with it


Got a Pineapple Chunk girl going now. To avoid lifting my hanger to the max I bent her over for a few days (LST) so she will grow horizontally. Lots of bud sites which I am loving. Never grew her before so looking forward to the outcome. Several more weeks to go.


Before


After


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> LA Confidential, 18 days from seed. View attachment 3629976 Shes pushing out her fourth set of leaves, I'd normally be topping at this stage, but going to grow her out to six nodes and then top back to the third and cut everything off except the fan leaves and shoots from the third node.


Nice and healthy young one there Stick. Won't be long till she really takes off


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 13, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Ohhh yeah, check out my journal, just threw some pics up yesterday!
> I'm kinda workin on the happy medium of light height as I'm used to much smaller lights, I think she may have been showing signs of it being to close. How high above your canopy do you run your 400w?


I normally get the 400w about 6 inch away, my reflectors one of those Adjust-a-Wing Avengers, and its got something called a heat spreader that goes underneath the lamp.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 13, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Nice and healthy young one there Stick. Won't be long till she really takes off


Cheers mate, starting to see the difference everyday now, the fourth leafs are out and the fifth is now pushing her way out, not be long before I'm training her!


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 13, 2016)

Fantastic looking youngling Stick, this is going to be an Indica dominant strain yes? I see yo have a drip system there as well, any differences noticed?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 13, 2016)

Chicsgro2 said:


> Got a Pineapple Chunk girl going now. To avoid lifting my hanger to the max I bent her over for a few days (LST) so she will grow horizontally. Lots of bud sites which I am loving. Never grew her before so looking forward to the outcome. Several more weeks to go.
> 
> View attachment 3630485
> Before
> ...


If I were to grow pineapple chunk today I would be prepared for the stretch which in all reality is why I didn't keep growing it the quality was good, it yielded it also grew vigorous ,cloned easy I just don't think it's all indica sounds like you've got the stretch figured out these days I welcome a stretch grow


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey stickman you might be surprised at what the la con might yield with a good veg time I've done well with every strain from r/p-dna strain I've grown to date ,holy grail, lemon skunk, rocklock & skywalker all gave me a decent yield & way above average finished product especially the skywalker I now see they have the grow your own series & have the skywalker X lemon skunk & I want it pretty bad


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 13, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Fantastic looking youngling Stick, this is going to be an Indica dominant strain yes? I see yo have a drip system there as well, any differences noticed?


Yes mate 100% Indica

Genetics: OG LA Affie x Afghani
Indoor yield. 350-450 g/m2
Outdoor yield: 350 gr per plant
THC level: High
Flowering time on indoor: 46-55 days
Harvest time on outdoor: October
Not really seen any major difference with the drip system, its just made things easier, I haven't had to spend any time with it which suits me down to the ground because I fucking hate the seedling and first couple of weeks veg period. I only start to enjoy it when the roots are big and it starts to take off and I can start training.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 13, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Hey stickman you might be surprised at what the la con might yield with a good veg time I've done well with every strain from r/p-dna strain I've grown to date ,holy grail, lemon skunk, rocklock & skywalker all gave me a decent yield & way above average finished product especially the skywalker I now see they have the grow your own series & have the skywalker X lemon skunk & I want it pretty bad


Always been interested in the Rocklock and Skywalker, I'll have a better look into them. What were they like?


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yes mate 100% Indica
> 
> Genetics: OG LA Affie x Afghani
> Indoor yield. 350-450 g/m2
> ...


Uuu nice, and that flowering time Stick looks absolutely fantasticly... fast! I've heard that with the reducing time schedule for flowering you cana ctually cut back a week or two on that phase.
Shit, good job I have some of my soil left, I might just order a new seed haha. 

Yeah those are the worst times, the constant babysitting and waiting for those roots and leaves to establish are tedious. I'm asking because apparently that quickens the roots time on finding the reservoir. And it looks wicked to be honest. NASA n' shit.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Always been interested in the Rocklock and Skywalker, I'll have a better look into them. What were they like?


Rocklock was my least favorite of their gear skywalker is top grade my best grow of it is in the link in my signature there is some bud pics buried in there the grow your own lemon walker is a cross I highly approve


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ok so final dried weight in on the chocolate skunk. 63.3g. Not to bad for a small plant. And the smell is fantastic. Cheers.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ok so final dry weight of the Haze Auto is 69.3g. This girl surprised me a bit as she didn't look as bulky as the chocolate skunk but ended up weighing slightly more. Dried out a little to quickly but what can you do.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 15, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Ok so final dried weight in on the chocolate skunk. 63.3g. Not to bad for a small plant. And the smell is fantastic. Cheers.





mattyblade1 said:


> Ok so final dry weight of the Haze Auto is 69.3g. This girl surprised me a bit as she didn't look as bulky as the chocolate skunk but ended up weighing slightly more. Dried out a little to quickly but what can you do.


Well done mate! Can't wait to see photos of them dried!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Will come under the pond now I think


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Typo. I mean pound


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 15, 2016)

Really good numbers those mate for Autos, and theres still loads left int there on the big lasses?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Really good numbers those mate for Autos, and theres still loads left int there on the big lasses?


Stick your right mate. She's a fat Sheila as they say in Aus


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Berry x NYD ( New York Diesel) starting to look hashy


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 15, 2016)

Day 21 from Seed. Start of Week 2 Veg. The sixth leaf set is starting to pop out now, I'll give her a few more days, let her strengthen up and then I'll start training her.


----------



## JEX SPERGO (Mar 16, 2016)

Stickman, mate, I want to thank you personally for the odyssey that this thread has been up until now. You are a well mad respectable grower.

KEEP GROWING!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 16, 2016)

JEX SPERGO said:


> Stickman, mate, I want to thank you personally for the odyssey that this thread has been up until now. You are a well mad respectable grower.
> 
> KEEP GROWING!


Thank you for those very kind words! Have you got a grow going?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 17, 2016)

Day 23 from seed. Cut everything off leaving the third node.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Day 23 from seed. Cut everything off leaving the third node.View attachment 3634355


Nice man, oddly enough I just did my first topping yesterday on LSD. 

The thing that worries me about mainlining is I feel like it would add veg time on and I like to be as quick as possible. Have you read anything on that or do you at least expect an extra week or two of veg time to make up for cutting all of that off? Of course with extra veg time comes extra yield so it cancels out anyway but yeah.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 17, 2016)

3 branches down and trimmed on the Diesel Berry


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 17, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> 3 branches down and trimmed on the Diesel Berry


Sweet, looks frosssstttyyy!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 17, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Nice man, oddly enough I just did my first topping yesterday on LSD.
> 
> The thing that worries me about mainlining is I feel like it would add veg time on and I like to be as quick as possible. Have you read anything on that or do you at least expect an extra week or two of veg time to make up for cutting all of that off? Of course with extra veg time comes extra yield so it cancels out anyway but yeah.


Yeah mate I'm expecting the veg to be longer, not sure how long though. She's only had just over a weeks veg, and I always veg for 4 weeks anyways, so will see how she does. I will only be topping one more time in 4 places to create 8 colas so theres a weeks recovery time there. I don't think it's going to yield me anymore but I just wanted to give it a go, should be fun! And if I do like the technique I'll do the Golden Lemons again and see how the yield compares between mainline and SCROG.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 17, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> 3 branches down and trimmed on the Diesel Berry


Looks lovely that mate, whats the smell like now?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah mate I'm expecting the veg to be longer, not sure how long though. She's only had just over a weeks veg, and I always veg for 4 weeks anyways, so will see how she does. I will only be topping one more time in 4 places to create 8 colas so theres a weeks recovery time there. I don't think it's going to yield me anymore but I just wanted to give it a go, should be fun! And if I do like the technique I'll do the Golden Lemons again and see how the yield compares between mainline and SCROG.


Gotcha, so in the end you'll have 8 colas, right? 

I hear that, should def be fun, i'd give it a go but I'm aiming to be as quick as possible this run. Gunna be a busy as hell summer so i gotta take a break until later this fall after LSD. It's already gunna run longer than i'd like but couldn't miss not running a full 600w grow before i took a break. Maybe next winter I'll give mainling a go. I can't wait to see you run it, that'll def help me decide. And hell yeah to a good ole "expirement" comparison grow!


----------



## JEX SPERGO (Mar 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Thank you for those very kind words! Have you got a grow going?


Not at the moment myself. I got raided by the fuzz a while back. It was in relation to something else and they came round and could smell it when I was drying in the living room.

You win some you loose some. I love your work though you do really well with 250w and your topping/ lst


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looks lovely that mate, whats the smell like now?


Fruity/hashy smell. But very nice indeed


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Another 3 branches down and half a plant to go. She's a big bitch


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 18, 2016)

JEX SPERGO said:


> Not at the moment myself. I got raided by the fuzz a while back. It was in relation to something else and they came round and could smell it when I was drying in the living room.
> 
> You win some you loose some. I love your work though you do really well with 250w and your topping/ lst


That's how we lost our first grow, they came round looking for my fella over something else when I was home alone, searched my flat and found the grow tent. Only occurred to me after that, without a warrant, I didn't even have to let them in! Duh! Was all borrowed equipment they took off us too. Beyond heartbreaking watching them throw my girls in binliners! Live and learn


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Sweet, looks frosssstttyyy!


Indeed she is and the hardest dense buds I've grown. Will defo do this strain again.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Day 23 from seed. Cut everything off leaving the third node.View attachment 3634355


You have certainly raped the fuck out of her.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 18, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Gotcha, so in the end you'll have 8 colas, right?
> 
> I hear that, should def be fun, i'd give it a go but I'm aiming to be as quick as possible this run. Gunna be a busy as hell summer so i gotta take a break until later this fall after LSD. It's already gunna run longer than i'd like but couldn't miss not running a full 600w grow before i took a break. Maybe next winter I'll give mainling a go. I can't wait to see you run it, that'll def help me decide. And hell yeah to a good ole "expirement" comparison grow!


Yeah mate there will be 8 colas altogether, all the same distance from the roots, so each should be taking in the same amount of nutrients and will all be the same size. Not sure the plant will be able to achieve 2 ounce colas though. Might have been more feasable doing 16 1 ounce colas, but of course that means more veg time!
Its a shame you have to take a break and can't keep growing! You'd better make the most of it then!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 18, 2016)

JEX SPERGO said:


> Not at the moment myself. I got raided by the fuzz a while back. It was in relation to something else and they came round and could smell it when I was drying in the living room.
> 
> You win some you loose some. I love your work though you do really well with 250w and your topping/ lst


Ahh thats a shitter! How much got took? And what happened, just a slap on wrist or a bit worse?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 18, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> You have certainly raped the fuck out of her.


For the greater good.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey stick what are the smoke reports on the Lemon chic?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I just had " outstanding " as a report back on the Lemon Haze. So totally stoked with that. Issue for me now is giving it out equally


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah mate there will be 8 colas altogether, all the same distance from the roots, so each should be taking in the same amount of nutrients and will all be the same size. Not sure the plant will be able to achieve 2 ounce colas though. Might have been more feasable doing 16 1 ounce colas, but of course that means more veg time!
> Its a shame you have to take a break and can't keep growing! You'd better make the most of it then!


Nice, yeah that's what I'm curious about. I'm actually aiming to go with less colas this round because I saw how big you were able to get your colas with lemon. I'm thinking less colas means less overcrowding so more light reaching viable plant. I'm currently thinking of going for 16 one ounce colas this run, are 1 oz colas pretty feasible or do you think I should run more? How many colas did you have with that lemon?

Yeah I'm gunna be itchen hard all summer lol Hell yeah, really hoping to pull a big one with LSD!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Nice, yeah that's what I'm curious about. I'm actually aiming to go with less colas this round because I saw how big you were able to get your colas with lemon. I'm thinking less colas means less overcrowding so more light reaching viable plant. I'm currently thinking of going for 16 one ounce colas this run, are 1 oz colas pretty feasible or do you think I should run more? How many colas did you have with that lemon?
> 
> Yeah I'm gunna be itchen hard all summer lol Hell yeah, really hoping to pull a big one with LSD!


Smash it mate!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 18, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Hey stick what are the smoke reports on the Lemon chic?


Not tried it myself, but yeah had some great feedback, shifted two ounce the other day and the lad said he'll buy whatevers left next week. Another lad said its the best smoke he's had apart from......... Wait for it ....... Lemon Haze! haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 18, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I just had " outstanding " as a report back on the Lemon Haze. So totally stoked with that. Issue for me now is giving it out equally


How many people do you sort out mate?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> How many people do you sort out mate?


2 people took half each and raved about the high. They both said so clear as a head stone. It made I proud


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Not tried it myself, but yeah had some great feedback, shifted two ounce the other day and the lad said he'll buy whatevers left next week. Another lad said its the best smoke he's had apart from......... Wait for it ....... Lemon Haze! haha


Ha ha. Awesome mate. Can I suggest as a strain for you to grow is a NYC Diesel. Mate the way you grow I recon you would yield highly


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 18, 2016)

Yeah I think with the 600 you can easily get one ounce colas. I'm not sure how many I had, maybe around 30 but all varied in size, I normally get a few big colas and then all rest are smaller.
Just a small bud here lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 18, 2016)

The haze frustrated me to grow due to the fox tailing as you know. Now after curing I'm so happy with it that, yes I would do it again but it has nothing on the yield of the diesel berry. That is some plant


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah I think with the 600 you can easily get one ounce colas. I'm not sure how many I had, maybe around 30 but all varied in size, I normally get a few big colas and then all rest are smaller.
> Just a small bud here lol


That's beautiful Stick. Love it


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 18, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Ha ha. Awesome mate. Can I suggest as a strain for you to grow is a NYC Diesel. Mate the way you grow I recon you would yield highly


Not really my thing mate, its a sativa dominant strain, I've smoked it in Amsterdam as well and it made me paranoid as owt lol but bud does that to me, especially the sativas!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Not really my thing mate, its a sativa dominant strain, I've smoked it in Amsterdam as well and it made me paranoid as owt lol but bud does that to me, especially the sativas!


Fair enough bro. Are you not growing a Sativa strain now ?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Not really my thing mate, its a sativa dominant strain, I've smoked it in Amsterdam as well and it made me paranoid as owt lol but bud does that to me, especially the sativas!


Just looked up the NYCD, not as Sat dominant as I thought, 60/40 mix, same as the Golden Lemons.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 18, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Fair enough bro. Are you not growing a Sativa strain now ?


No mate this is 100% Indica, no Sativa in her at all! Always wanted to do one like this, can't wait to see how she turns out!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Just looked up the NYCD, not as Sat dominant as I thought, 60/40 mix, same as the Golden Lemons.


This is the main part of the diesel berry make up. Shit me fuckn sideways mate it's a heavyweight for yield. So if it's yield your after its worth a thought


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 18, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> This is the main part of the diesel berry make up. Shit me fuckn sideways mate it's a heavyweight for yield. So if it's yield your after its worth a thought


I think the Diesel Berry is only available in Autoflower as well, but thanks for the tip mate. Not really about the yield for me, obviously a massive yield is a bonus lol but I just enjoy doing it. This strain I'm doing now won't yield as much as the last grow but its just a strain I want to do, looks sweet.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah I think with the 600 you can easily get one ounce colas. I'm not sure how many I had, maybe around 30 but all varied in size, I normally get a few big colas and then all rest are smaller.
> Just a small bud here lol


Hmm maybe that's what I'll do then, maybe allow a couple more if they look like fast growing branches.
hahaha what a wee little un!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 18, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Hmm maybe that's what I'll do then, maybe allow a couple more if they look like fast growing branches.
> hahaha what a wee little un!


Won't even get a spliff outta that bud haha
Yeah mate, just cut off any little shits that grow up, I always show mercy on a couple and leave them and regret it later on when its just a couple of grams.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Won't even get a spliff outta that bud haha
> Yeah mate, just cut off any little shits that grow up, I always show mercy on a couple and leave them and regret it later on when its just a couple of grams.


lol probably couldn't even pack a bowl with that thing
Yeah I have too many on this current grow that I regret leavin go, when I was doing my big clearing early on I knew I should have cut em but wasn't 100% sure so left some. Now I know so I'm aiming to really cut down to just a bunch of really solid colas. It'll make harvest time trimming a lot less painful too lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I think the Diesel Berry is only available in Autoflower as well, but thanks for the tip mate. Not really about the yield for me, obviously a massive yield is a bonus lol but I just enjoy doing it. This strain I'm doing now won't yield as much as the last grow but its just a strain I want to do, looks sweet.


No worries mate.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 18, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> lol probably couldn't even pack a bowl with that thing
> Yeah I have too many on this current grow that I regret leavin go, when I was doing my big clearing early on I knew I should have cut em but wasn't 100% sure so left some. Now I know so I'm aiming to really cut down to just a bunch of really solid colas. It'll make harvest time trimming a lot less painful too lol


You will have your work cut out when shes done mate!The Golden Lemons took the piss to trim, I was at it all day. Hoping its going to be a lot quicker and easier with the mainline.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 18, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> No worries mate.


How are you going to keep busy now mate, now that its your last grow for a bit?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You will have your work cut out when shes done mate!The Golden Lemons took the piss to trim, I was at it all day. Hoping its going to be a lot quicker and easier with the mainline.


I hear that, I'm gunna be in over my head. I thought 3oz was bad having to sit there for hours on end, this is gunna be intense haha I'm gunna try to trim everything I can over a couple of days at the end while she's still growing so I can at least pull her, trim all day then hang her. I hate letting it hang before being completely done trimming and it becoming a real bitch to trim after the leaves curl up


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 18, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> I hear that, I'm gunna be in over my head. I thought 3oz was bad having to sit there for hours on end, this is gunna be intense haha I'm gunna try to trim everything I can over a couple of days at the end while she's still growing so I can at least pull her, trim all day then hang her. I hate letting it hang before being completely done trimming and it becoming a real bitch to trim after the leaves curl up


Yeah I normally pull all the bigger leaves off a couple of days before but leave the rest on and it is a pain in the arse


----------



## JEX SPERGO (Mar 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Ahh thats a shitter! How much got took? And what happened, just a slap on wrist or a bit worse?


They got about 10 plants, I'll get a slap on the wrist. Back to growing~!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 19, 2016)

JEX SPERGO said:


> They got about 10 plants, I'll get a slap on the wrist. Back to growing~!


Can you just claim personal use then with 10 plants? I think its any more than that and it's classed as commercial?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> How are you going to keep busy now mate, now that its your last grow for a bit?


Not shaw. Think I'll take up knitting or somethings


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 19, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Not shaw. Think I'll take up knitting or somethings


Haha Do me some nice jar covers, you know like tea cosies? So I can just pop them over the jars of bud, keep light out lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha Do me some nice jar covers, you know like tea cosies? So I can just pop them over the jars of bud, keep light out lol


Your on stick. That will keep me motivated until July. Can't wait to start again


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 19, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Your on stick. That will keep me motivated until July. Can't wait to start again


Bet you can't mate, can't you just keep one in veg for a while? And then flower it when every things sorted in house an ya back off your jollies? Be a reyt massive bastard, pull some weight off it!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 19, 2016)

Looks like I've got me sen a calcium deficiency. The barsteward. Didn't get the chance to see her this morning or I'd have gone and got some Cal-Mag and sorted it early. Oh well off to grow shop in the morning.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 19, 2016)

I've also noticed something else strange with the leafs, and they all have the same thing, can anybody else see it?!!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm thinking it's the 6th finger


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm thinking it's the 6th finger


100 points to you my friend! 
Any ideas on why she's making 6 fingers, is she being rude three times, is it genetic or is it a problem?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Bet you can't mate, can't you just keep one in veg for a while? And then flower it when every things sorted in house an ya back off your jollies? Be a reyt massive bastard, pull some weight off it!


Na mate. I'll have work people in the roof. Then I'm off to the Islands on hols


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I've also noticed something else strange with the leafs, and they all have the same thing, can anybody else see it?!!!!


Genetics mate


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 20, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Na mate. I'll have work people in the roof. Then I'm off to the Islands on hols


I'm jealous mate, how long you off for?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'm jealous mate, how long you off for?


Mate just 2 weeks but doing renovations which starts in May so wouldn't have time for another grow. Leave early July, so it's to tight. But when I get back I'll be putting some new seeds down for my next venture


----------



## JEX SPERGO (Mar 20, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Genetics mate


I noticed that irregular bushy sortof seems to be the ruderalis genome.

I'm appearing for personal only, simply because I said to them "this is just for me" and they made clear "this clearly isn't commercial quantity".

I had a 600w and 400w mh going, i was actually quite dissapointed with 400w MH in terms of overall lumens, but I notice also you use a smaller cabinet that fits the 250 hps you use, whereas I use 1.2m x 1.2m tents which are wider and much taller. 

I think the way you do things is best, hence you have good regular overall end fattness on your plants. The last blue dream I grew had that strong newschool tendency to foxtail madly when left.

I actually found this thread to see an example of HASH BOMB genetics and growth characteristics. I would love to grow some SOG without topping them, you know.


----------



## JEX SPERGO (Mar 20, 2016)

actually as reference to yourself;

From my experience, hps adjusted spectrum bulbs are far better than MH. You may want to look into it.

also; a question:

what is your timing schedule you use for autoflower for this strain?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 20, 2016)

JEX SPERGO said:


> I noticed that irregular bushy sortof seems to be the ruderalis genome.
> 
> I'm appearing for personal only, simply because I said to them "this is just for me" and they made clear "this clearly isn't commercial quantity".
> 
> ...


The Hash Bomb was in a 750 x 750 x 200mm tent under 250w HPS. I no longer use that set up, I should probably start a new thread! Your tent won't be much taller, it will probably be the same.

I now use a 100 x 100 x 200mm tent. 250w metal halide for veg and a 400w HPS for flower.



JEX SPERGO said:


> actually as reference to yourself;
> 
> From my experience, hps adjusted spectrum bulbs are far better than MH. You may want to look into it.
> 
> ...


I do use HPS.

Not sure where you've got the Ruderalis or autoflower from? I only do photoperiod strains. 

Are you smashed? lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> The Hash Bomb was in a 750 x 750 x 200mm tent under 250w HPS. I no longer use that set up, I should probably start a new thread! Your tent won't be much taller, it will probably be the same.
> 
> I now use a 100 x 100 x 200mm tent. 250w metal halide for veg and a 400w HPS for flower.
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> 100 points to you my friend!
> Any ideas on why she's making 6 fingers, is she being rude three times, is it genetic or is it a problem?


My diablo is doing almost the same thing & ive ran into similar things in the past usually when growing from clone it is harmless I think I'll snap a pic of mine later on I believe it is genetic too


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 20, 2016)

Here is some of my leaf mutations I believe they're harmless


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> My diablo is doing almost the same thing & ive ran into similar things in the past usually when growing from clone it is harmless I think I'll snap a pic of mine later on I believe it is genetic too


Yeah nowt to be worried about, I quite like it!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 20, 2016)

Golden Lemons. Lovely stuff this, would highly recommend growing it.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 20, 2016)

Ok so u finally said good bye to the rest of the Diesel Berry. I'm hoping for 5-6oz dried off the whole chick. Enjoy


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 20, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Ok so u finally said good bye to the rest of the Diesel Berry. I'm hoping for 5-6oz dried off the whole chick. Enjoy


Great stuff, and I'd say 5/6 looks about right, have you got a wet weight? 
And whats left now, just one plant?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 20, 2016)

No wet. Weight mate. Yes I have the big head remaining mate and she is looking dank as farrk. Need to get rid of it all now


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Golden Lemons. Lovely stuff this, would highly recommend growing it.View attachment 3636876


That's beautiful mate. Class looking herb


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 21, 2016)

Gorgeous buds lads. Golden Lemon and Diesel Berry are on my to-grow-list.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Gorgeous buds lads. Golden Lemon and Diesel Berry are on my to-grow-list.


Diesel Berry is one I'm defo growing again huge yields mate


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 21, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> No wet. Weight mate. Yes I have the big head remaining mate and she is looking dank as farrk. Need to get rid of it all now


I don't think you will have trouble getting rid of it mate, you'll be fighting em off with a shitty stick.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I don't think you will have trouble getting rid of it mate, you'll be fighting em off with a shitty stick.


You have a point. I've just been let down by someone though


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 21, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> You have a point. I've just been let down by someone though


Oh dear, I had same last week, someone said theyd buy the lot and haven't heard owt since lol fuck em, they aren't getting any now, shan't be dealing with them anymore. It was someone put to me by a mate so don't really know him anyways. I'll just stick to my usual guy.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Oh dear, I had same last week, someone said theyd buy the lot and haven't heard owt since lol fuck em, they aren't getting any now, shan't be dealing with them anymore. It was someone put to me by a mate so don't really know him anyways. I'll just stick to my usual guy.


Yeah I think we've all had people we were kind of counting on go south on us that's why it's so important to generate the best finished product you can as it will be in demand because of its quality & if one door closes another will open that golden lemons I'm sure will move itself I know you're across the pond & im here in the states but no matter people are people & good herb is universal currency


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Oh dear, I had same last week, someone said theyd buy the lot and haven't heard owt since lol fuck em, they aren't getting any now, shan't be dealing with them anymore. It was someone put to me by a mate so don't really know him anyways. I'll just stick to my usual guy.


Really what a cock. This person may come good as I need her too. Still curing a load of it anyways so there is still time. Most of the Haze has walked out the door. Choc skunk still sitting there waiting


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 21, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Yeah I think we've all had people we were kind of counting on go south on us that's why it's so important to generate the best finished product you can as it will be in demand because of its quality & if one door closes another will open that golden lemons I'm sure will move itself I know you're across the pond & im here in the states but no matter people are people & good herb is universal currency


It was just some fuckin little divvy chav lol wasn't counting on him, it was just going to earn my mate a few quid as well. I will have got rid of most of it this week, just leaving a couple of ounce to sell in draws. 
An people haven't a clue what good weed is around here, they're thick as fuck lol they are only after the stuff that stinks, and it is always still wet and grown poorly, no one ever has a clue on the strain either. My mates are amazed when they see my stuff and smoke it and see how smooth it is lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It was just some fuckin little divvy chav lol wasn't counting on him, it was just going to earn my mate a few quid as well. I will have got rid of most of it this week, just leaving a couple of ounce to sell in draws.
> An people haven't a clue what good weed is around here, they're thick as fuck lol they are only after the stuff that stinks, and it is always still wet and grown poorly, no one ever has a clue on the strain either. My mates are amazed when they see my stuff and smoke it and see how smooth it is lol


Mate your so right. They're think cunts over here as well. I have 3 people I supply who are in the know, but the others wouldn't have a clue. I just keep growing different strains and word gets around that there is some good weed to be had. It makes me smile


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 21, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate your so right. They're think cunts over here as well. I have 3 people I supply who are in the know, but the others wouldn't have a clue. I just keep growing different strains and word gets around that there is some good weed to be had. It makes me smile


Yeah I've got a mate who knows his stuff and grows some quality stuff on a massive scale, and another mate I sell to only buys small amounts at a time but he appreciates the good stuff. I like to keep it in small circles. And its great isn't it when your work is appreciated!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 21, 2016)

I've put the 400w HPS in. She's a bit of a slow mover so hoping this will give her a kick up the arse. I could also do with a bit of stretch as well, very squat bushy strain this. Normally I love that, but not with the mainline method. 
Also thrown in my old faithful submersible pump that creates loads and loads of tiny little bubbles.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I've put the 400w HPS in. She's a bit of a slow mover so hoping this will give her a kick up the arse. I could also do with a bit of stretch as well, very squat bushy strain this. Normally I love that, but not with the mainline method.
> Also thrown in my old faithful submersible pump that creates loads and loads of tiny little bubbles. View attachment 3637556


She's come on since the total ass rape you gave her before. Need you to explain this main lining thing to me?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 21, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> She's come on since the total ass rape you gave her before. Need you to explain this main lining thing to me?


You split the plant off one stem into 2 and then everything equally after that. It makes every cola the same distance from the roots so each will get the same amount of nutrients and will all grow more or less identical. I'll find some pics


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 21, 2016)

This is Nebula Hazes tutorial. This is the link for the full tutorial http://www.growweedeasy.com/manifold


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 21, 2016)

End up with something like this, but hopefully a lot more bud haha


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3637619 End up with something like this, but hopefully a lot more bud haha


Gotcha. It makes sense really to do it this way.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I've put the 400w HPS in. She's a bit of a slow mover so hoping this will give her a kick up the arse. I could also do with a bit of stretch as well, very squat bushy strain this. Normally I love that, but not with the mainline method.
> Also thrown in my old faithful submersible pump that creates loads and loads of tiny little bubbles. View attachment 3637556


After that butchering I took the growth lead lol I have mine under an HPS too because I'm an idiot and totally forgot that I needed to buy a new MH bulb, since I'm an idiot(again) and never noticed that damn plastic sheet over the wing reflector and after a month it fell on the lamp and melted....oooooops I must say it was literally impossible to see, even after half of it fell down I was like wtf cuz I couldn't see the other half stuck to the reflector because it was so clear and invisible. At least with the Apollo reflector they use yellow plastic sheet so you can see it.

I'm going with a higher net though so I kinda want some stretch too so I can start net training sooner. MH should be here this week though.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 21, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Gotcha. It makes sense really to do it this way.


Yeah, its just been a bit slow to get going, probably not the best strain to use. Oh well, time will tell.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 21, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> After that butchering I took the growth lead lol I have mine under an HPS too because I'm an idiot and totally forgot that I needed to buy a new MH bulb, since I'm an idiot(again) and never noticed that damn plastic sheet over the wing reflector and after a month it fell on the lamp and melted....oooooops I must say it was literally impossible to see, even after half of it fell down I was like wtf cuz I couldn't see the other half stuck to the reflector because it was so clear and invisible. At least with the Apollo reflector they use yellow plastic sheet so you can see it.
> 
> I'm going with a higher net though so I kinda want some stretch too so I can start net training sooner. MH should be here this week though.


Ooooooh shit! lol Thank God nothing bad came of that! I'm gonna see how she does with the HPS in veg, if she stretches really bad i'll just buy a 400w metal halide.


----------



## calliandra (Mar 23, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I will get easily 16oz dry off my 4 plants I recon. I have harvested the 2 small ones and I've got 7oz dried safely. The other 2 girls will give me 10 dried, so 16 -17 I'm hoping for. It will be a month or so before I harvest the big head so stay tuned


Wohoo awesome  congrats!


----------



## calliandra (Mar 23, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> After that butchering I took the growth lead lol I have mine under an HPS too because I'm an idiot and totally forgot that I needed to buy a new MH bulb, since I'm an idiot(again) and never noticed that damn plastic sheet over the wing reflector and after a month it fell on the lamp and melted....oooooops I must say it was literally impossible to see, even after half of it fell down I was like wtf cuz I couldn't see the other half stuck to the reflector because it was so clear and invisible. At least with the Apollo reflector they use yellow plastic sheet so you can see it.
> 
> I'm going with a higher net though so I kinda want some stretch too so I can start net training sooner. MH should be here this week though.


LMAO I only noticed my reflector had a BLUE!!! protective plastic on it after my first grow finished -- in my case, the plastic got firmly bonded to the reflector near the bulb. 

Mustve made a fine stink when the plastic fell onto your bulb!  lol


----------



## calliandra (Mar 23, 2016)

hey you chatterboxes, thanks for giving me hell catching up after being offsite for a few! 

Stick, how far away are you leaving the light?
I took pix of mine the other day and forgot to lower the light till the next day (still in veg with MH), it was like 1m away. It seems that triggered my clones to stretch, so that may be a way to get those really tight plants to lighten up a bit!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 23, 2016)

calliandra said:


> hey you chatterboxes, thanks for giving me hell catching up after being offsite for a few!
> 
> Stick, how far away are you leaving the light?
> I took pix of mine the other day and forgot to lower the light till the next day (still in veg with MH), it was like 1m away. It seems that triggered my clones to stretch, so that may be a way to get those really tight plants to lighten up a bit!


Way hey, look whos back! Can't wait to see the pics of your girls! 
I also did that on my first grow, but went away for a week, opened the tent WHOA!!! It had tripled in size, but luckily it strengthened up! 
I've got the 400 about a foot away from how close I normally keep it to try and get her to stretch, she's having none of it, so I raised it a bit more this morning! She does seem to be growing nicely though. The second leaf set is now coming out, I think it will probably amount to about 5 weeks veg. 
Good to see you back


----------



## calliandra (Mar 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Way hey, look whos back! Can't wait to see the pics of your girls!
> I also did that on my first grow, but went away for a week, opened the tent WHOA!!! It had tripled in size, but luckily it strengthened up!
> I've got the 400 about a foot away from how close I normally keep it to try and get her to stretch, she's having none of it, so I raised it a bit more this morning! She does seem to be growing nicely though. The second leaf set is now coming out, I think it will probably amount to about 5 weeks veg.
> Good to see you back


LOL @ triplesizing!! I bet that was kind of scary haha

I'm guessing raising the light still more is a good move -- in any case, it'll be really interesting to see whether a 100% indica like yours will react at all to that!

And I wouldn't be too sure about long veg time, given your girl has that amazing DWC explosion of growth still ahead of her - I bet she will get into good form really quickly then!

Oh and yes! I've finally begun posting the Dawn-clones story: https://www.rollitup.org/t/badly-mistreated-clones-saved-by-vermicompost-extract.903635/


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 23, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LOL @ triplesizing!! I bet that was kind of scary haha
> 
> I'm guessing raising the light still more is a good move -- in any case, it'll be really interesting to see whether a 100% indica like yours will react at all to that!
> 
> ...


I raised the light some more but in general she looks like she has got bigger and fatter over the past 12 hours, looks like the growth spurt might be here?
................ Thats for one shoot anyway..........
I don't know how it has happened but one of the arms has snapped right where it joins the main stem! 
All the leaves look erm.... Trying to think of the word..... Fucked! lol i've done a bit of a repair job, I hope it heals otherwise I will just have a plant with one arm lol 
What a cock head I am lol


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I raised the light some more but in general she looks like she has got bigger and fatter over the past 12 hours, looks like the growth spurt might be here?
> ................ Thats for one shoot anyway..........
> I don't know how it has happened but one of the arms has snapped right where it joins the main stem!
> All the leaves look erm.... Trying to think of the word..... Fucked! lol i've done a bit of a repair job, I hope it heals otherwise I will just have a plant with one arm lol
> What a cock head I am lol


God danmit Stick you too!!! I just fricken split my main stem almost a centimeter deep between the two new sprouts made from topping the main. I'm sure it's going to recover but will slow growth. My leaves look...fucked...too lol they're like this weird wrinkly. Not worried about that tho, just waiting for that ole growth spurt to come. Roots look fantastic, have grow huge already and she has gotten a good thirst too.

We really gotta quit breaking shit man


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 23, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> God danmit Stick you too!!! I just fricken split my main stem almost a centimeter deep between the two new sprouts made from topping the main. I'm sure it's going to recover but will slow growth. My leaves look...fucked...too lol they're like this weird wrinkly. Not worried about that tho, just waiting for that ole growth spurt to come. Roots look fantastic, have grow huge already and she has gotten a good thirst too.
> 
> We really gotta quit braking shit man


Oh bollocks! I thought of you as well after! Maybe we're cursed? Or just a pair of knobs haha


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Oh bollocks! I thought of you as well after! Maybe we're cursed? Or just a pair of knobs haha


Haha i'm starting to lean towards the latter...


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 23, 2016)

Look how much I left on as well so this wouldn't happen lol
Fuck sake, this is gonna be one weird plant if she only has one arm! If worst comes to worst I will just have to make 6 colas off the one arm. Oh well whats done is done.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Look how much I left on as well so this wouldn't happen lol
> Fuck sake, this is gonna be one weird plant if she only has one arm! If worst comes to worst I will just have to make 6 colas off the one arm. Oh well whats done is done.


Hmmm a lopsided plant lol atleast you could still do 6, not too far off 8.
My leaves look similiar to your highest up leaves, that like bloated wrinklyness haha

Here's a pic of my ball of leaves and my fuck up


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 23, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Hmmm a lopsided plant lol atleast you could still do 6, not too far off 8.
> My leaves look similiar to your highest up leaves, that like bloated wrinklyness haha
> 
> Here's a pic of my ball of leaves and my fuck up


Ouch! That looks just like how I broke mine last time! Fingers crossed she heals mate! 
And yep I suppose 6 is better than nowt, but I think this is going to affect my yield badly! Its so frustrating the amount of time that it has took to get here, and it is so easily fucked up!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Ouch! That looks just like how I broke mine last time! Fingers crossed she heals mate!
> And yep I suppose 6 is better than nowt, but I think this is going to affect my yield badly! Its so frustrating the amount of time that it has took to get here, and it is so easily fucked up!


Yeah I'm a bit worried but I had snapped some branches last time that basically ended up being supercropped and they grew a nice knuckle and carried on so hoping the same for this style break since its still attached...really don't know tho.

I hear ya man, time is always ticking it sucks. If you think it's going to take a big impact on yeild I'd say throw the old bucket in there with a new seed and let it run out, you won't get much veg time but atleast fill up the canopy. Considering you have a seed you don't mind running like that.


----------



## calliandra (Mar 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Oh bollocks! I thought of you as well after! Maybe we're cursed? Or just a pair of knobs haha


LMAO -- I'll abstain from that one!
But _sheeeez!_ you guys need to stop being so rough with your girls!! 

Keeping my fingers crossed both forgive you and recover haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 24, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LMAO -- I'll abstain from that one!
> But _sheeeez!_ you guys need to stop being so rough with your girls!!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed both forgive you and recover haha


I've shown her nothing but love! Maybe it happened when I was drunk the other night, I'd been on the Stellas (which over here has the nickname Wife Beater) so perhaps I was a bit rough lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I've shown her nothing but love! Maybe it happened when I was drunk the other night, I'd been on the Stellas (which over here has the nickname Wife Beater) so perhaps I was a bit rough lol


Shit Stick that stuff fucks you over big time. Gives me a huge hangover.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Here is some of the cured flowers. Small left is the chocolate skunk, the 3 big jars are the Diesel Berry and the small jar to the left is what's left of the lemon haze. There is still 1.5 jars still drying out on the Diesel Berry, plus the big head still growing


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 24, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Shit Stick that stuff fucks you over big time. Gives me a huge hangover.


Haha doesn't bother me, always liked a good drink, bit too much at times! Don't drink that much anymore though.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 24, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Here is some of the cured flowers. Small left is the chocolate skunk, the 3 big jars are the Diesel Berry and the small jar to the left is what's left of the lemon haze. There is still 1.5 jars still drying out on the Diesel Berry, plus the big head still growing


You've got a nice selection mate, how long till the big head gets chopped?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha doesn't bother me, always liked a good drink, bit too much at times! Don't drink that much anymore though.


I a drink mate. Still drink too much


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You've got a nice selection mate, how long till the big head gets chopped?


Mate I recon 2 weeks or so maybe 3. I'm running out jars though and the herb is piling up to be cured


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Good thing is I have over half a pound dried now


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 24, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate I recon 2 weeks or so maybe 3. I'm running out jars though and the herb is piling up to be cured


I'm emptying jars pretty fast, sold 2 ounce, an eighth and a 10 today, not bad to say I only sell to 3 people! Ive got about 8 ounce left, its the end of the month and people are getting paid so i'm expecting to sell more this week! 


mattyblade1 said:


> Good thing is I have over half a pound dried now


Well done on that, and still be a load to pull off the big un! Be some nice spending money for Mexico mate!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 24, 2016)

@calliandra how much of Dawn and Dusk have you got left?! Or are they long gone lol 
And after a cure what was the differences like?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'm emptying jars pretty fast, sold 2 ounce, an eighth and a 10 today, not bad to say I only sell to 3 people! Ive got about 8 ounce left, its the end of the month and people are getting paid so i'm expecting to sell more this week!
> 
> Well done on that, and still be a load to pull off the big un! Be some nice spending money for Mexico mate!


You tha man Stick! Yes man still have some bread to sell. Need to get the journey moving from my end


----------



## JEX SPERGO (Mar 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> The Hash Bomb was in a 750 x 750 x 200mm tent under 250w HPS. I no longer use that set up, I should probably start a new thread! Your tent won't be much taller, it will probably be the same.
> 
> I now use a 100 x 100 x 200mm tent. 250w metal halide for veg and a 400w HPS for flower.
> 
> ...


I mean adjusted spectrum hps, more white.

Sorry about that I saw a type of hash bomb that was auto, when I had not seen it before.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 25, 2016)

JEX SPERGO said:


> I mean adjusted spectrum hps, more white.
> 
> Sorry about that I saw a type of hash bomb that was auto, when I had not seen it before.


Oh right, I haven't heard of those, I shall have a butchers, cheers.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey Stick how's the LA doing ?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 25, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Hey Stick how's the LA doing ?


Hello mate, how ya diddling? She's weird mate, the leafs are still fucked on the side that snapped, but does appear to be healing around the break. I've had the 400w as far up as it will go to try and force her to stretch. But she's like "nah fuck off pal", really tight internodes, the growth is pretty quick though but she won't stretch at all. I have definitely chosen the wrong training method for this strain, I always thought this but did it anyway. Who knows, in 10 weeks time I might have a monster with some lovely bud. Doubt it though.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hello mate, how ya diddling? She's weird mate, the leafs are still fucked on the side that snapped, but does appear to be healing around the break. I've had the 400w as far up as it will go to try and force her to stretch. But she's like "nah fuck off pal", really tight internodes, the growth is pretty quick though but she won't stretch at all. I have definitely chosen the wrong training method for this strain, I always thought this but did it anyway. Who knows, in 10 weeks time I might have a monster with some lovely bud. Doubt it though.


Mate give her some time. Every time you you tip her, cut nodes etc it takes time to start up again. Remember this is the shit time, the time you hate. She'll come good I bet ya.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hello mate, how ya diddling? She's weird mate, the leafs are still fucked on the side that snapped, but does appear to be healing around the break. I've had the 400w as far up as it will go to try and force her to stretch. But she's like "nah fuck off pal", really tight internodes, the growth is pretty quick though but she won't stretch at all. I have definitely chosen the wrong training method for this strain, I always thought this but did it anyway. Who knows, in 10 weeks time I might have a monster with some lovely bud. Doubt it though.


What light schedule you running for her?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 25, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> What light schedule you running for her?


18/06 mate


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> 18/06 mate


Hmm i was gunna suggest going to that if you were higher on light hours to get some more stretch. Could go to 8 or more dark hours to try for some stretch but i've never expiremented with that so yeah idk lol

Is she a heavy indica?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Hmm i was gunna suggest going to that if you were higher on light hours to get some more stretch. Could go to 8 or more dark hours to try for some stretch but i've never expiremented with that so yeah idk lol
> 
> Is she a heavy indica?


 mate 6 max darkness during veg for photoperiod


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 25, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Hmm i was gunna suggest going to that if you were higher on light hours to get some more stretch. Could go to 8 or more dark hours to try for some stretch but i've never expiremented with that so yeah idk lol
> 
> Is she a heavy indica?


Oh yes, quite heavy, 100% Indica haha 
the lights been well over a metre away for 2 days and she has shown no response whatsoever so I've just put it back to about a foot away, no point wasting the energy.
Fack it she's going to be really short. If anything it has been a lesson learnt, not to heavily train this strain, could've probably topped and LST'D but maybe the Mainline was too far. Or maybe it's just a wank seed? I think in future i'm going to pop 2 seeds and pick the best of the 2 and kill the other or chuck it in woods, see if it does owt. 
I have actually cloned this plant, 3 times, because I was bored, and thats what normal people do when they are bored and have cut some leaves off their cannabis plant. I've never cloned before but it seemed like a waste when I cut off all those leaves for the mainline. Fuck knows what to do with them if they do root lol


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 25, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> mate 6 max darkness during veg for photoperiod


Lol oops, wasn't thinkin to clearly there

But speakin of light, have you guys ever tried a like day or two of darkness when transitioning to flower to try n initiate it quicker. I've never looked into it or anything but have heard it around RIU, most things like that are bullshit so wondering if you guys ever looked into it or tried?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Oh yes, quite heavy, 100% Indica haha
> the lights been well over a metre away for 2 days and she has shown no response whatsoever so I've just put it back to about a foot away, no point wasting the energy.
> Fack it she's going to be really short. If anything it has been a lesson learnt, not to heavily train this strain, could've probably topped and LST'D but maybe the Mainline was too far. Or maybe it's just a wank seed? I think in future i'm going to pop 2 seeds and pick the best of the 2 and kill the other or chuck it in woods, see if it does owt.
> I have actually cloned this plant, 3 times, because I was bored, and thats what normal people do when they are bored and have cut some leaves off their cannabis plant. I've never cloned before but it seemed like a waste when I cut off all those leaves for the mainline. Fuck knows what to do with them if they do root lol


Lol quite heavy indeed! Yeah no point in wasting light if she ain't responding. Yeah who knows, I've seen some people just have funky ass seeds that don't follow the norm. 

That's a good idea, i've seen a bunch of guys do that to get the best one of the litter. With us growing only one at a time it's just too important to get a good one.

Hahaha put em in a pot in the window, little weed decor!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 25, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Lol oops, wasn't thinkin to clearly there
> 
> But speakin of light, have you guys ever tried a like day or two of darkness when transitioning to flower to try n initiate it quicker. I've never looked into it or anything but have heard it around RIU, most things like that are bullshit so wondering if you guys ever looked into it or tried?


Never heard anything about it mate. It sounds a bit extreme! Infact without even looking into it, I hate it. lol it just doesn't sound right! Haha
Time is it over there mate? It's 2 in the morning here, i've been asleep but woke up, having a few beers and going to get stoned. Jackass 3.5 is on


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Never heard anything about it mate. It sounds a bit extreme! Infact without even looking into it, I hate it. lol it just doesn't sound right! Haha
> Time is it over there mate? It's 2 in the morning here, i've been asleep but woke up, having a few beers and going to get stoned. Jackass 3.5 is on


Lol the questionable shit is always pretty intense. I seriously read old threads of guys pouring boiling water on their roots before harvest...enough said

Only 10p here man, enjoying a beer and bowl myself! Haha there ya go, they've been playing them a bunch lately, just watched the first one a week or two ago


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 25, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Lol the questionable shit is always pretty intense. I seriously read old threads of guys pouring boiling water on their roots before harvest...enough said
> 
> Only 10p here man, enjoying a beer and bowl myself! Haha there ya go, they've been playing them a bunch lately, just watched the first one a week or two ago


God theres some mad tales and theories knocking about that are a load of bollocks, personally I just kick the plant, call it Dave and top three times, guaranteed 12ounce.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> God theres some mad tales and theories knocking about that are a load of bollocks, personally I just kick the plant, call it Dave and top three times, guaranteed 12ounce.


Hahaha, gunna go try that now, i heard if you call it by David and throw in an elbow you can pull another oz off it.


----------



## JEX SPERGO (Mar 25, 2016)

yeah, hash bomb is not an auto strain, i thought it was due to some mental confusion.

If you're having trouble vegging, when I was using an adjusted spectrum hps (more white) you get the output of hps, with a similar spectrum to MH, and I really recommend this for problems with veg. Vegging with them is much stronger and they're good for flower also.

Growlush sell an adjusted spectrum bulb in 600w, and I think I saw one from another brand in 400w.

Also the typical "make it grow faster' is have the light closer, not more than a foot or two.

my advice. I like your topping method, I try to put less strain on each plant for recovery, but I don't use hydro so you know. Christmas tree SOG


----------



## JEX SPERGO (Mar 25, 2016)

Another thing, Personally I used a 1.2x1.2 x 2m tent with reflective interior.

say you have 4x4 ft area tent (1.2m2) and use 90,000 lumen 600w hps, you get rough 5625 lumens a foot. I was told by a pro grower you need at least 6-7000 to have proper outdoor style growth rates. So even that is cutting it under. So by this , you using a 400w, I suggest definitely you have your light closer to the plants and just provide as much as the plant can get for stretching due to growth via light intensity, not via distance from the light because that will in turn lower the lumens per foot and lux reading. Theoretically I think if you have the light closer, and that you use hydro, you will see much faster growth.

I suggest you meter raise the light with the stretch from a close positioned light, rather than trying to have more stretch from lesser light intensity.

my input.

EDIT: to demonstrate, if you had the same light in a 4x4 tent and used 90,000 lumens you get roughly 5625 lumens a foot, if you use the same light in a 3x3 tent you get 10,000 per foot, so you can see theoretically this could show the difference in your tent since you now use a larger one.


----------



## JEX SPERGO (Mar 25, 2016)

Actually I suggest that because you use a 400w hps, you definately go back to your 3x3 foot tent and have the light closer, you will fix your growth rate problem.

So you see if you have 400w at 50,000 lumens in 3x3, you get rough 5555 lumens / foot2, which is only roughly less than a 600w in 4x4. Since you are using 4x4 (1.2) I think this directly shows via the maths the lessened growth rate you are having, as 400w will be roughly 3125 lumens a foot.

edit; in fact this has convinced me 3x3 is a much more efficient setup than 4x4 however you look at it.


----------



## calliandra (Mar 26, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> @calliandra how much of Dawn and Dusk have you got left?! Or are they long gone lol
> And after a cure what was the differences like?


Oh it was terrible, towards the end everyone begging for "just another gram or so pleeeaaase" lmao
Not sure I'll get through with what's left till the next harvest 

I'm still leaving them to cure more - Dusk is definitely the more aromatic of the two (as you predicted ) -- but both are still changing between grapes, citrus, almonds! and a bit of pineyness - so it's a pleasant surprise every time I fish out and dry off another bud for consumption


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Lol oops, wasn't thinkin to clearly there
> 
> But speakin of light, have you guys ever tried a like day or two of darkness when transitioning to flower to try n initiate it quicker. I've never looked into it or anything but have heard it around RIU, most things like that are bullshit so wondering if you guys ever looked into it or tried?


Yes I have indeed tried that. I think it helps to do thus personally


calliandra said:


> Oh it was terrible, towards the end everyone begging for "just another gram or so pleeeaaase" lmao
> Not sure I'll get through with what's left till the next harvest
> 
> I'm still leaving them to cure more - Dusk is definitely the more aromatic of the two (as you predicted ) -- but both are still changing between grapes, citrus, almonds! and a bit of pineyness - so it's a pleasant surprise every time I fish out and dry off another bud for consumption


Calli, what type of strains were they?


----------



## calliandra (Mar 26, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Calli, what type of strains were they?


Northern Lights #5 x Haze from Sensi


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 26, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Northern Lights #5 x Haze from Sensi


Sounds tasty Cali. How many plants did you grow? And what was your yield?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 26, 2016)

My mk ultra X bubblegum so far is showing no desire to stretch I think over the past few years my preference is sativa dominant hybrids that have a predictable stretch after you flip the light to 12/12 some good ones were sub cool ace of spades, greenhouse superlemonhaze & some of the Dna- r/ p stuff holy grail,lemon skunk,skywalker all of these gave good yield/ quality the diablo I'm doing now didn't stretch either & yield is gonna suffer


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 26, 2016)

LMAO. Look at the fucking state. She is growing out her fourth node on the one side that isn't disabled so I shall be topping that tomorrow back to the third and will then cut off the shoots and fan leaves on the second node, leaving just node 1 and 3.
The disabled arm seems to be healing but obviously the leafs are still fucked, they've all dried up and gone crispy.
If anyones thinking of doing a PC grow, do this strain, it will fit beautifully lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 26, 2016)

JEX SPERGO said:


> yeah, hash bomb is not an auto strain, i thought it was due to some mental confusion.
> 
> If you're having trouble vegging, when I was using an adjusted spectrum hps (more white) you get the output of hps, with a similar spectrum to MH, and I really recommend this for problems with veg. Vegging with them is much stronger and they're good for flower also.
> 
> ...





JEX SPERGO said:


> Another thing, Personally I used a 1.2x1.2 x 2m tent with reflective interior.
> 
> say you have 4x4 ft area tent (1.2m2) and use 90,000 lumen 600w hps, you get rough 5625 lumens a foot. I was told by a pro grower you need at least 6-7000 to have proper outdoor style growth rates. So even that is cutting it under. So by this , you using a 400w, I suggest definitely you have your light closer to the plants and just provide as much as the plant can get for stretching due to growth via light intensity, not via distance from the light because that will in turn lower the lumens per foot and lux reading. Theoretically I think if you have the light closer, and that you use hydro, you will see much faster growth.
> 
> ...





JEX SPERGO said:


> Actually I suggest that because you use a 400w hps, you definately go back to your 3x3 foot tent and have the light closer, you will fix your growth rate problem.
> 
> So you see if you have 400w at 50,000 lumens in 3x3, you get rough 5555 lumens / foot2, which is only roughly less than a 600w in 4x4. Since you are using 4x4 (1.2) I think this directly shows via the maths the lessened growth rate you are having, as 400w will be roughly 3125 lumens a foot.
> 
> edit; in fact this has convinced me 3x3 is a much more efficient setup than 4x4 however you look at it.


No.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 26, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Hahaha, gunna go try that now, i heard if you call it by David and throw in an elbow you can pull another oz off it.


Don't forget to spray the HPS with lemon juice


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 26, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> LMAO. Look at the fucking state. She is growing out her fourth node on the one side that isn't disabled so I shall be topping that tomorrow back to the third and will then cut of the shoots and fan leaves on the second node, leaving just node 1 and 3.
> The disabled arm seems to be healing but obviously the leafs are still fucked, they've all dried up and gone crispy.
> If anyones thinking of doing a PC grow, do this strain, it will fit beautifully lol
> View attachment 3642278


Looks like me on a Sunday morning


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 26, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Oh it was terrible, towards the end everyone begging for "just another gram or so pleeeaaase" lmao
> Not sure I'll get through with what's left till the next harvest
> 
> I'm still leaving them to cure more - Dusk is definitely the more aromatic of the two (as you predicted ) -- but both are still changing between grapes, citrus, almonds! and a bit of pineyness - so it's a pleasant surprise every time I fish out and dry off another bud for consumption


Well that is your own fault for growing some lovely bud that everyone wants! lol if you run out I will send you some, I've got some great heat seal bags that will make it through customs! Haha
I was rooting for Dusk from the beginning! Although Dawn beat her by miles in the yield department! 
I love how the smell changes over the weeks that it is jarred up, I am a bit nose blind so I wouldn't be able to describe it as good as you just have. Yours sounds amazing anyway


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 26, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Looks like me on a Sunday morning


PMSL looks like how I felt this morning after a night on the beer and Golden Lemons! lol
Finally got the smoke report for you mate! 
Taste: Smoked through a glass pipe. Smoothest thing I've ever smoked. You get a bit of a lemony taste on the exhale. Would be best in a vapouriser but mines broke, nice one Grenco Science for the fantastic product that lasted a couple of months. 

Smell: i've smelt it whilst other people are smoking it, smells like weed, strangely. 

High: Very clear head high, no paranoia or anxiety side effects. Just really pleasent! Its strong as well from what I have heard, (no point asking me, I'm smashed off a little bit) and people have said when they are skinning up the amount of crystals that come off it is ridiculous lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 26, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> My mk ultra X bubblegum so far is showing no desire to stretch I think over the past few years my preference is sativa dominant hybrids that have a predictable stretch after you flip the light to 12/12 some good ones were sub cool ace of spades, greenhouse superlemonhaze & some of the Dna- r/ p stuff holy grail,lemon skunk,skywalker all of these gave good yield/ quality the diablo I'm doing now didn't stretch either & yield is gonna suffer


Thanks for the info Herk, my preference is Indica dominant but I didn't expect a 100% indica to be like this! I thought it was going to be plain sailing! like I've said before though, maybe it is just the seed? The yield will definitely be shite off this un, unless I veg for ages, which I won't be doing.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 26, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> PMSL looks like how I felt this morning after a night on the beer and Golden Lemons! lol
> Finally got the smoke report for you mate!
> Taste: Smoked through a glass pipe. Smoothest thing I've ever smoked. You get a bit of a lemony taste on the exhale. Would be best in a vapouriser but mines broke, nice one Grenco Science for the fantastic product that lasted a couple of months.
> 
> ...


Mad report mate. Excellent to see you try your product more than anything.
Good to hear reports from lovers of the herb love it also. Good shit mate. Well done.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 26, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mad report mate. Excellent to see you try your product more than anything.
> Good to hear reports from lovers of the herb love it also. Good shit mate. Well done.


I wish I could sample it everyday mate, but its a bit risky with work. But I can't see any work coming up on sites where you get drug tested so I should be sound. Hows the Big Head doing?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 27, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I wish I could sample it everyday mate, but its a bit risky with work. But I can't see any work coming up on sites where you get drug tested so I should be sound. Hows the Big Head doing?


She's still growing mate. Waiting on filling out more. I recon a 2 weeks should do it


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 27, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I wish I could sample it everyday mate, but its a bit risky with work. But I can't see any work coming up on sites where you get drug tested so I should be sound. Hows the Big Head doing?


Just had a look at her there now. She's dripping with resin and branches starting to really bend under the weight. Really happy with.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Easter to you all! I hope you all get smashed, get the munchies on and eat all the Easter eggs in the house!
Shout out to Jesus for nailing his self to a chocolate cross or something, cheers pal, you're a good un.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 28, 2016)

Right, she has had 3 full weeks veg, this is the start of the 4th week. Glad to say the disabled arm seems to have healed and has started showing new growth! Woohoo! 
The not so disabled arm has grown out to 4 nodes, so I have topped her back to the third and cut all growth from the second node. So that is the end of the training for that side ( other than LST, which I'm shit scared to do now incase I snap owt!) just need to wait for the other side to catch up and do the same training. I think I was right when I said 5 weeks veg, it may even be longer  oh well it is what it is.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 28, 2016)

Also, she looks like Aku Aku, the mask from Crash Bandicoot. So that is now her name.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Looking good stick mate.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 28, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Looking good stick mate.


Cheers mate, shes getting there, seems like its been a long process this un


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers mate, shes getting there, seems like its been a long process this un


Yeah mate it always does at this youth stage. She'll start to smash it soon and then this wil be a distant memory


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 28, 2016)

Was bored earlier so finally got round to pressing the kief that I made donkeys ago.
Just less than half ounce of nice hash there.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3643852 View attachment 3643853
> Also, she looks like Aku Aku, the mask from Crash Bandicoot. So that is now her name.


hell yeah, crash bandicoot


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 28, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> hell yeah, crash bandicoot


Quality game, wish I still had it!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Quality game, wish I still had it!


For sure, wish I still had my ole PlayStation!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 28, 2016)

Looking for some reassurance. Haven't had yellowing leaves at end of harvest yet, so first time. Lower leaves are yellowing like such, but also green leaves are getting lil brown spots at the tips, not just burn but lil brown spots. 
Is that all part of the coming to harvest thing as well or did I overdue the PK and Boost i just applied last Thursday?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Looking for some reassurance. Haven't had yellowing leaves at end of harvest yet, so first time. Lower leaves are yellowing like such, but also green leaves are getting lil brown spots at the tips, not just burn but lil brown spots.
> Is that all part of the coming to harvest thing as well or did I overdue the PK and Boost i just applied last Thursday?


Where are you in flower? How far along I mean. Maybe post some pics of the whole plant so we can get a look


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Was bored earlier so finally got round to pressing the kief that I made donkeys ago.
> Just less than half ounce of nice hash there.View attachment 3643877 View attachment 3643878


Class stick


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 29, 2016)

Haha Aku Aku, nicely spotted. Ahhh, Crash Bandicoot, one of my first games on the PS2. Wrath of Cortex anybody? 

But good to see Aku Aku's recovering Stick, must of been a stressful week. So you're not using the MH for this run eh?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 29, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Where are you in flower? How far along I mean. Maybe post some pics of the whole plant so we can get a look


58 days in, got about 2 weeks left
Unfortuantley I couldn't get a good full plant pic with my lighting, hps obv ruins color and then the ceiling lights don't provide enough into the tent on their own.
Basically there are like a dozen or so lower fan leaves circling around the plant that are yellowed up like such.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> 58 days in, got about 2 weeks left
> Unfortuantley I couldn't get a good full plant pic with my lighting, hps obv ruins color and then the ceiling lights don't provide enough into the tent on their own.
> Basically there are like a dozen or so lower fan leaves circling around the plant that are yellowed up like such.


Hmmmm. Without seeing it's hard to say. It could well be that its naturally coming to the end of its life so yellowing would be normal. Having said this mine have only gone yellow once I'm flushing and the Nutes are running out. Are you still feeding them ?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> 58 days in, got about 2 weeks left
> Unfortuantley I couldn't get a good full plant pic with my lighting, hps obv ruins color and then the ceiling lights don't provide enough into the tent on their own.
> Basically there are like a dozen or so lower fan leaves circling around the plant that are yellowed up like such.


A suggestion would be to start flushing with only 2 weeks left


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 29, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Looking for some reassurance. Haven't had yellowing leaves at end of harvest yet, so first time. Lower leaves are yellowing like such, but also green leaves are getting lil brown spots at the tips, not just burn but lil brown spots.
> Is that all part of the coming to harvest thing as well or did I overdue the PK and Boost i just applied last Thursday?


I just think she's coming to the end mate. Slight burn on those tips but nothing to really worry about. Have you got a EC/CF meter?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 29, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Haha Aku Aku, nicely spotted. Ahhh, Crash Bandicoot, one of my first games on the PS2. Wrath of Cortex anybody?
> 
> But good to see Aku Aku's recovering Stick, must of been a stressful week. So you're not using the MH for this run eh?


The PS4 should put the classics on, they have done with GTA 3, Vice City and San Andreas and a few other PS2 games. I want Ape Escape as well, that was a class game! 
I started off with the 250w Metal Halide but she is so short and the nodes are proper tight, so I switched to the 400w HPS to try and get her to stretch a bit. Shes having none of it though.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 29, 2016)

I raised he light over my seedling today I've got the same problem she is growing in diameter but not much height I hope that changes at least enough to get her topped


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 29, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I raised he light over my seedling today I've got the same problem she is growing in diameter but not much height I hope that changes at least enough to get her toppedView attachment 3644463


She looks fine to me mate, I like to keep them low like that. 
Also be careful feeding screwdrivers early on in veg, I normally start off with a quarter strength feed of 13mm spanners, or for my American listeners 1/2" spanners.


----------



## calliandra (Mar 29, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Sounds tasty Cali. How many plants did you grow? And what was your yield?


Matty that was my scrog drama - two plants in a pot meant for one, yield was 180g


----------



## calliandra (Mar 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Thanks for the info Herk, my preference is Indica dominant but I didn't expect a 100% indica to be like this! I thought it was going to be plain sailing! like I've said before though, maybe it is just the seed? The yield will definitely be shite off this un, unless I veg for ages, which I won't be doing.


yaddayaddayadda @ shite yield LOL 
You said that last round too and shamed us all!!!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 29, 2016)

calliandra said:


> yaddayaddayadda @ shite yield LOL
> You said that last round too and shamed us all!!!!


PMSL to use @Anon Emaus 's phrase, I did bud shark you all! But I didn't expect that much either! lol
This strain states 100g per M2 less than the Golden lemons, the plant is like 10 times smaller. I will be happy with 8 ounce off this one, but I can achieve that with a 250w lamp with a different strain lol
I shall be using a new Nute line up which is meant to be the dogs gonads, so we shall see!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I just think she's coming to the end mate. Slight burn on those tips but nothing to really worry about. Have you got a EC/CF meter?


Ight figured, I always see peoples leaves yellowing up at the end but first time for me. Yeah I'm OCD on measuring PH and EC every day lol This last feeding was too hot for her, coming to the end she's slowing down her feeding so it's time to adjust down some more.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 29, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Hmmmm. Without seeing it's hard to say. It could well be that its naturally coming to the end of its life so yellowing would be normal. Having said this mine have only gone yellow once I'm flushing and the Nutes are running out. Are you still feeding them ?


Sounds good. Yeah still feeding, she's wanting less and less, this feed was too hot. Going to really back down now as she's telling me she's not too hungry


----------



## calliandra (Mar 29, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Sounds good. Yeah still feeding, she's wanting less and less, this feed was too hot. Going to really back down now as she's telling me she's not too hungry


Yeah that reminds me of how cool it is, the things we discover about growth rhythm simply by growing ourselves and _observing _what is happening! Nothing beats experience & sharing it together like this!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 29, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Ight figured, I always see peoples leaves yellowing up at the end but first time for me. Yeah I'm OCD on measuring PH and EC every day lol This last feeding was too hot for her, coming to the end she's slowing down her feeding so it's time to adjust down some more.


Twas a first time for me an all seeing yellowing leaves on the Golden Lemons, she was burnt slightly but that can be forgiven for the amount of bud I pulled from her!
Brilliant on being OCD with pH and EC, you've nowt to worry about then pal. Keep on doing what you are doing, a fantastic job! 
As for flushing, I don't, and my finished product has always been described as the smoothest smoke they have had.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 29, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yeah that reminds me of how cool it is, the things we discover about growth rhythm simply by growing ourselves and _observing _what is happening! Nothing beats experience & sharing it together like this!


Couldn't have put it better myself, I love sharing my hobby with you all and the joys of it, and also the ones that just make you want to rugby tackle the grow tent and sling the bastard straight across the next door neighbours garden. 
You are all brilliant and make this fantastic hobby all the more so. So cheers guys and happy growing!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 29, 2016)

If anybody want's to learn anything about proper growing then follow @calliandra, she is a proper gardener/grower and knows her stuff.
I just follow instructions on a bottle, add 20ml of this, add 30ml of that, i'm always successful but not a proper gardener.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Twas a first time for me an all seeing yellowing leaves on the Golden Lemons, she was burnt slightly but that can be forgiven for the amount of bud I pulled from her!
> Brilliant on being OCD with pH and EC, you've nowt to worry about then pal. Keep on doing what you are doing, a fantastic job!
> As for flushing, I don't, and my finished product has always been described as the smoothest smoke they have had.


Yeah she was def to be forgiven with the weight she threw out! I'm gunna have a hell of a yeild with this one as well, it's still packing and packing on and looks like it has a lot more to fill in, it's crazy! 

Thanks man! Yeah me neither, I just read what she's eating and adjust to what she wants.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 29, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yeah that reminds me of how cool it is, the things we discover about growth rhythm simply by growing ourselves and _observing _what is happening! Nothing beats experience & sharing it together like this!


So much to learn, it's just non stop every grow! Gotta love it!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 29, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> So much to learn, it's just non stop every grow! Gotta love it!


Just carry on listening to her, don't ask for our advice, listen to her and make her happy, each plant is different you are doing a great job pal.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 29, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yeah that reminds me of how cool it is, the things we discover about growth rhythm simply by growing ourselves and _observing _what is happening! Nothing beats experience & sharing it together like this!


Follow Calliandra, I love the way she grows, I'm far too lazy for that. But she yield's some really nice bud, better than the shit we have got!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Follow Calliandra, I love the way she grows, I'm far too lazy for that. But she yield's some really nice bud, better than the shit you've got.


I have actually stumbled upon your grows by chance in my researching, @calliandra. Amazing to say the least! Do you have anything growing on right now?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 29, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/badly-mistreated-clones-saved-by-vermicompost-extract.903635/


----------



## JEX SPERGO (Mar 29, 2016)

Ape Escape was rad.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> She looks fine to me mate, I like to keep them low like that.
> Also be careful feeding screwdrivers early on in veg, I normally start off with a quarter strength feed of 13mm spanners, or for my American listeners 1/2" spanners.


Very well put & true 13 mm=1/2 in or in firearms.50 cal=to50/100in. Or 13mm lol many times I've had to use 1/2 for a 13 mm nut but these days I use more metric stuff I changed a water pump on a caterpillar diesel awhile back & I'll be damned if it wasn't metric I'll check in the morning & see if the screwdriver is digested & if it may have a preference to reg. Or Phillips


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I will get easily 16oz dry off my 4 plants I recon. I have harvested the 2 small ones and I've got 7oz dried safely. The other 2 girls will give me 10 dried, so 16 -17 I'm hoping for. It will be a month or so before I harvest the big head so stay tuned


What's tent, box size? Got auto to grow too. Have not decided size of tent or box thanks


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> What's tent, box size? Got auto to grow too. Have not decided size of tent or box thanks


Mate I grow in the roof so no tent required for me. I grew 4 plants, 2 that were huge for autos and to short stocky girls. When dried I will get 3 quarters of a pound. So not bad for autos


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 30, 2016)

I would love to turn by attic into a grow room, but it's not insulated in any way.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> I would love to turn by attic into a grow room, but it's not insulated in any way.


Insulate it. It's worth it mate. I can grow any sized plants I like pretty much


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 31, 2016)

Here she is, fuckin cabbage features lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 31, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Here she is, fuckin cabbage features lolView attachment 3646169


Love it cabbage features. She's a strange one all right


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 31, 2016)

I think I may be seeing some nitrogen toxicity Stick, she's clawing a bit.

But she's nice and bushy mate, great to see her coming around.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 31, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> I think I may be seeing some nitrogen toxicity Stick, she's clawing a bit.
> 
> But she's nice and bushy mate, great to see her coming around.


I thought the same mate so I've drained half of the tank and topped up with plain pHd water. 
This time round I'm changing my Nutes and using the Buddhas Tree range. Heard really good stuff and they have a couple of different products. One that you and @Anon Emaus would be interested in with DWC. Its called Buddhas Tree Defender. I'm going to start using it tomorrow, i'll find a link.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 31, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Love it cabbage features. She's a strange one all right


Yeah she's definitely a strange one mate! Doing my head in a bit lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 31, 2016)

http://www.onestopgrowshop.co.uk/nutrients-boosters-and-ph-ec-control/buddhas-tree/buddhas-tree-defender-100ml.html

Not sure how available it is outside of the UK though.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 31, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I thought the same mate so I've drained half of the tank and topped up with plain pHd water.
> This time round I'm changing my Nutes and using the Buddhas Tree range. Heard really good stuff and they have a couple of different products. One that you and @Anon Emaus would be interested in with DWC. Its called Buddhas Tree Defender. I'm going to start using it tomorrow, i'll find a link.


Cheers, I'll definitely look it up. I was thinking of changing my nutrient line on my next grow.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 31, 2016)

You use this Defender in the week before last of Veg, its meant to protect the roots from pythium and other horrible stuff, have a read on it. I can't start using it tomorrow actually because you arent supposed to use it for more than 5 days, I'm away next week so will start it on Sunday.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 31, 2016)

Ohh nice, it's for pythium.

Crap, I'll start saving up, I shudder at the thought of losing my girl a few weeks before harvest due to root rot...

Crap I'll shake that off.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 31, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Here she is, fuckin cabbage features lolView attachment 3646169


Hahaha cabbage! You got quite the girl on your hands, thats for sure! Knowing you, she'll end up producing a pound anyway lol


----------



## calliandra (Mar 31, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Follow Calliandra, I love the way she grows, I'm far too lazy for that. But she yield's some really nice bud, better than the shit we have got!


LMAO you're too lazy to check on your plants every few days and throw some water at them? All I'm doing at the mo, my plants have grown into the lights and burned themselves twice because of it 
Thanks for the praise! - yeah that's my end goal, to be a proper gardener who really knows her stuff 



TheStickMan said:


> You use this Defender in the week before last of Veg, its meant to protect the roots from pythium and other horrible stuff, have a read on it. I can't start using it tomorrow actually because you arent supposed to use it for more than 5 days, I'm away next week so will start it on Sunday.


Er, you may be getting bamboozled there?
Pythium, as far as I have learned, only grows under _anaerobic _conditions - and you guys are bubbling your water, right? So actually you're already doing mechanical pythium prevention by assuring conditions stay aerobic - so that nute producer is hoodwinking you  I may be missing something there, but that's what it looks like to me


----------



## calliandra (Mar 31, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Here she is, fuckin cabbage features lolView attachment 3646169


Sheeesh she looks like she has a cramp  - I see why you're unhappy with her, she really does refuse to stretch out, doesn't she!
What week is she in now? And when does that almost scary DWC growth spurt take place? should be just about now?


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 1, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LMAO you're too lazy to check on your plants every few days and throw some water at them? All I'm doing at the mo, my plants have grown into the lights and burned themselves twice because of it
> Thanks for the praise! - yeah that's my end goal, to be a proper gardener who really knows her stuff
> 
> 
> ...


Too lazy for the organic soil thing, DWCs nice and easy, just add water lol
I wish my plant would grow into the light!
Probably am getting bamboozled, see, thats why you're the proper gardener lol from what I have read up on it, it seems to make sense and pythium to us DWC growers is like the devil lol so owt to prevent it! 
The growth spurt should have happened weeks ago! She's in Week 4, she needs at least another 2 week I reckon. Pain in arse cabbage thing.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Apr 1, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LMAO you're too lazy to check on your plants every few days and throw some water at them? All I'm doing at the mo, my plants have grown into the lights and burned themselves twice because of it
> Thanks for the praise! - yeah that's my end goal, to be a proper gardener who really knows her stuff
> 
> 
> ...


Problem is that pythium can happen even if all preventative measures have been taken... that's what's scary (although chances are still slim). Unless you have beneficial bacteria of course, then it's 100% gone.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 1, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Hahaha cabbage! You got quite the girl on your hands, thats for sure! Knowing you, she'll end up producing a pound anyway lol


I'll be lucky to get an ounce at this rate lol


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Apr 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You use this Defender in the week before last of Veg, its meant to protect the roots from pythium and other horrible stuff, have a read on it. I can't start using it tomorrow actually because you arent supposed to use it for more than 5 days, I'm away next week so will start it on Sunday.


I've been reading great things about the Defender. I've also heard that Pythoff is a good product.

I'll be ordering soon.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'll be lucky to get an ounce at this rate lol


You'll have to veg the shit out of her big time mate


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 1, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> I've been reading great things about the Defender. I've also heard that Pythoff is a good product.
> 
> I'll be ordering soon.


The Defender seems pretty expensive, I've just paid £22 for a 100ml bottle, but it should last 2 grows, and thats fuck all from what Ive made from the Golden Lemons lol yeah Pythoff seems to be the main one over here. Name makes me laugh as well


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 1, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> You'll have to veg the shit out of her big time mate


Not going to happen mate, she's getting another 2 week regardless starting from Sunday, I might as well have done an Autoflower for how long I have had the light on 18/06. Which depending on the yield of this one, is something I'm going to consider if I want to get some bud in fast next time.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'll be lucky to get an ounce at this rate lol


Maybe we should have put a bet on this grow off


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Not going to happen mate, she's getting another 2 week regardless starting from Sunday, I might as well have done an Autoflower for how long I have had the light on 18/06. Which depending on the yield of this one, is something I'm going to consider if I want to get some bud in fast next time.


Hey man don't knock the autos lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 1, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Maybe we should have put a bet on this grow off


Hahaha something tells me you are going to win this one!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 1, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Hey man don't knock the autos lol


lol I werent knocking em mate, its just at the end I will have had the light on 18/06 for 6 weeks, I'd have had an auto not too far away from finishing in that time, and not a little nob head cabbage patch kid whos still got 10+ weeks left haha


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hahaha something tells me you are going to win this one!


Not me mate. I'm done until July. She'll come good champ. This mainlining thing in not sure of any way


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 2, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Not me mate. I'm done until July. She'll come good champ. This mainlining thing in not sure of any way


I'm not going to let this grow put me off mainlining, just more aware of what strain to use. I always said it might not be the best idea using this technique for this strain, but didn't expect anything like this. I will grow this strain again to see how it performs with a different technique. Like you say mate she might come good yet. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Apr 2, 2016)

Maybe nugbuckets has a list of strains he consideres good to use mainlining on?


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 2, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Maybe nugbuckets has a list of strains he consideres good to use mainlining on?


Yeah, Nebula Haze posted some I think, nowt that tickles my fancy though.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 2, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'm not going to let this grow put me off mainlining, just more aware of what strain to use. I always said it might not be the best idea using this technique for this strain, but didn't expect anything like this. I will grow this strain again to see how it performs with a different technique. Like you say mate she might come good yet. Fingers crossed!


Mate I recon she will. You'll see.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 2, 2016)

Shan't be on here for a few days, working away and not sure if i'll be able to get online. Anywho, have a lovely week guys!


----------



## calliandra (Apr 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Shan't be on here for a few days, working away and not sure if i'll be able to get online. Anywho, have a lovely week guys!


Hey have a great week! And who knows your girl may surprise you pleasantly upon your return


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Ok so final dry weight on the Diesel Berry lady. 6.2 dried. Very happy with this strain for an auto. Well on my way to my goal of 3 quarters of a pound off 4 autos. 1 plant still to harvest


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 4, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Hey have a great week! And who knows your girl may surprise you pleasantly upon your return


Well she has gone into Rehab for a week!! No nutes other than the Buddhas tree defender. Cold Turkey, lets hope she turns her life around!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 4, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Ok so final dry weight on the Diesel Berry lady. 6.2 dried. Very happy with this strain for an auto. Well on my way to my goal of 3 quarters of a pound off 4 autos. 1 plant still to harvest


Fantastic result mate, well done! Photos pleaseeee


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 4, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Fantastic result mate, well done! Photos pleaseeee


Yes I will champ. Put then up this week


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 8, 2016)

Nah then, how you all diddling?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 8, 2016)

Diddling along, hows your girl doing?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Nah then, how you all diddling?


Not bad mate and you? About to harvest the big head in the next day or so. I have really let her go. She is stinking and dripping with crystals. Branches all hanging down due to the weight. Will get some picks up. Germinated mid December. It seems like a long time ago


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 9, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Not bad mate and you? About to harvest the big head in the next day or so. I have really let her go. She is stinking and dripping with crystals. Branches all hanging down due to the weight. Will get some picks up. Germinated mid December. It seems like a long time ago


Sound mate thank you. It does seem a long time, but by the sounds of it completely worth it! Can't wait to see!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 9, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Diddling along, hows your girl doing?


Erm... Not too bad I suppose, nothing reslly to report, shes grown a bit. She's out of rehab and back on the nutes, and in her last week of veg. She's going to be small going into 12/12, and I can't see the transition making her stretch much either! Oh well, she is what she is. 
A retard.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 9, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Not bad mate and you? About to harvest the big head in the next day or so. I have really let her go. She is stinking and dripping with crystals. Branches all hanging down due to the weight. Will get some picks up. Germinated mid December. It seems like a long time ago


What strain is that one? 
I hear ya on long time man, i germed my Amnesia mid December too, thing still has awhile to go.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Erm... Not too bad I suppose, nothing reslly to report, shes grown a bit. She's out of rehab and back on the nutes, and in her last week of veg. She's going to be small going into 12/12, and I can't see the transition making her stretch much either! Oh well, she is what she is.
> A retard.


Good to hear she's out of rehab, how many tops are you at? 
Lol a retard


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> What strain is that one?
> I hear ya on long time man, i germed my Amnesia mid December too, thing still has awhile to go.


It's a big head auto. Not sure of the genetics as it was a freebie. She was a bit of a spastic when she germinated as her tap root grew upside down. I turned it around and actually thought I'd lose her, but she came back strong and now she's ready to harvest. Just can't be fucked tonight as I'm so tired.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Erm... Not too bad I suppose, nothing reslly to report, shes grown a bit. She's out of rehab and back on the nutes, and in her last week of veg. She's going to be small going into 12/12, and I can't see the transition making her stretch much either! Oh well, she is what she is.
> A retard.


Retard. Fucking brilliant. My big heads a spastic, so they are mates.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 11, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Good to hear she's out of rehab, how many tops are you at?
> Lol a retard


You know what mate, i'm not sure! Its so bushy its hard to see whats what. I'm just leaving it to it, not really arsed with it now, I just want to get it finished and start the next venture! Going to switch in a couple of days I think, maybe even tomorrow if I have time to mess about with a Res change!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 11, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Retard. Fucking brilliant. My big heads a spastic, so they are mates.


Pair of window lickers lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 11, 2016)

You chopped her yet Matty?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Pair of window lickers lol


Total window lickers mate.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You chopped her yet Matty?


Chopped half of her tonight mate. She's has big feckn colas. Pics shortly mate


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Here we kids. My Last girl until i start again. Pics don't do it justice but the buds are heavy. I recon 4oz dried off this girl


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 11, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Here we kids. My Last girl until i start again. Pics don't do it justice but the buds are heavy. I recon 4oz dried off this girl View attachment 3655003 View attachment 3655004 View attachment 3655006 View attachment 3655008 View attachment 3655009 View attachment 3655010


Very nice man! She sure has a big head!


----------



## calliandra (Apr 11, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Here we kids. My Last girl until i start again. Pics don't do it justice but the buds are heavy. I recon 4oz dried off this girl View attachment 3655003 View attachment 3655004 View attachment 3655006 View attachment 3655008 View attachment 3655009 View attachment 3655010


wow massive! great job Matty


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Very nice man! She sure has a big head!


Ha ha. Yep mate she does


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 12, 2016)

calliandra said:


> wow massive! great job Matty


Cheers Cali. Should have pulled her a week or so ago. But she's have done now so well what we get from her.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 13, 2016)

finally trimmed the big head up, an easy 4oz dried of this girl. Would grow her again for sure.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 13, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3655951 View attachment 3655952 finally trimmed the big head up, an easy 4oz dried of this girl. Would grow her again for sure.


Well done mate, beast of a plant, definitely not a window licker! Lovely looking buds as well.


mattyblade1 said:


> It's a big head auto. Not sure of the genetics as it was a freebie. She was a bit of a spastic when she germinated as her tap root grew upside down. I turned it around and actually thought I'd lose her, but she came back strong and now she's ready to harvest. Just can't be fucked tonight as I'm so tired.


By the looks of it, I would say it is their Head Stash Auto. Or if not, the Big Cheese Auto. Whats the smell like?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Not 


TheStickMan said:


> Well done mate, beast of a plant, definitely not a window licker! Lovely looking buds as well.
> 
> By the looks of it, I would say it is their Head Stash Auto. Or if not, the Big Cheese Auto. Whats the smell like?


not cheese like at all.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 13, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Not
> 
> not cheese like at all.


Be the Head Stash Auto then, you should know your Cheese mate after doing the Swiss Misses!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Be the Head Stash Auto then, you should know your Cheese mate after doing the Swiss Misses!


Mate the buds are so big and thick,it's going to take some serious drying to get this sorted for the cure. Would defo grow this half window licker again


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 13, 2016)

Well, I've put the Cabbage Patch Twat into 12/12. Let's see how she does, 
I'm not sticking any photo's on for now, because theres nowt really impressive to look at lol
And I'm quietly hoping that in a couple of weeks time it will be a fine bush and will have come on loads since the last photos I uploaded, and you will all be like wow, what a transformation! lmao
If not, just laugh at her and call her a mong!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 13, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate the buds are so big and thick,it's going to take some serious drying to get this sorted for the cure. Would defo grow this half window licker again


She does look lovely, very impressive! Bet you are gutted its the last chop for a while!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Mate I a


TheStickMan said:


> She does look lovely, very impressive! Bet you are gutted its the last chop for a while!


mate I am to be honest. I've enjoyed this grow as all strains have been impressive ans cool to work with. To be honest the Lemon Haze was a strange one with the fox tailing but I have had the best feedback from the high so may have to grow again.
Have just bought 3 different Sativa seed strains to grow next time, don't ask me what they are as I've been drinking


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry showing off now. They are really dense bitches


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 14, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate I a
> 
> mate I am to be honest. I've enjoyed this grow as all strains have been impressive ans cool to work with. To be honest the Lemon Haze was a strange one with the fox tailing but I have had the best feedback from the high so may have to grow again.
> Have just bought 3 different Sativa seed strains to grow next time, don't ask me what they are as I've been drinking


Are you sober enough to tell us what they are yet?


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 14, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate I a
> 
> mate I am to be honest. I've enjoyed this grow as all strains have been impressive ans cool to work with. To be honest the Lemon Haze was a strange one with the fox tailing but I have had the best feedback from the high so may have to grow again.
> Have just bought 3 different Sativa seed strains to grow next time, don't ask me what they are as I've been drinking


I've a few superlemonhaze grows under my belt & there are other phenos besides the fox tailing haze dominant one there is a less stretchy one that gives medium Rock hard buds & another that gave 1-2 liter bottle size buds you just have to do more than one plant when Riu crashed or whatever happened the ability to store pics went out the window got a friend still growing it because of customer demand people hate on greenhouse seeds because of arjan but slh is legitimate shit wherever the genetics were stolen from that being said I would strike a deal with the devil himself to grow awesome shit you can pull up my old threads it's called superlemonhaze at last


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 14, 2016)

A couple of days late, but RIP Howard Marks, aka Mr Nice.
Surely we all know of him?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Well, I've put the Cabbage Patch Twat into 12/12. Let's see how she does,
> I'm not sticking any photo's on for now, because theres nowt really impressive to look at lol
> And I'm quietly hoping that in a couple of weeks time it will be a fine bush and will have come on loads since the last photos I uploaded, and you will all be like wow, what a transformation! lmao
> If not, just laugh at her and call her a mong!


haha keeping your window licker locked away I see! I think we will indeed be impressed when she's back, i have hope(in you, not that retard)!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Well, I've put the Cabbage Patch Twat into 12/12. Let's see how she does,
> I'm not sticking any photo's on for now, because theres nowt really impressive to look at lol
> And I'm quietly hoping that in a couple of weeks time it will be a fine bush and will have come on loads since the last photos I uploaded, and you will all be like wow, what a transformation! lmao
> If not, just laugh at her and call her a mong!


Hey stickman sometimes you scrutinize your stuff more than others I've more often than not got decent results from things I was gonna scrap also have been let down by stuff I was sure was gonna be the shit I'm hoping at the 11th. Hour you'll pull the rabbit out of the hat


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 15, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> haha keeping your window licker locked away I see! I think we will indeed be impressed when she's back, i have hope(in you, not that retard)!


PMSL Cheers mate, she's not looking too bad now, other than a few leaves that got some heat burn from the light!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 15, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Hey stickman sometimes you scrutinize your stuff more than others I've more often than not got decent results from things I was gonna scrap also have been let down by stuff I was sure was gonna be the shit I'm hoping at the 11th. Hour you'll pull the rabbit out of the hat


Cheers mate, thank you! Well the Golden Lemons very nearly got slung last time due to a rocky start and she turned out awesome. I just dont think this will get to a size that will be able to create a good yield. Which isn't everything to me, but its nice to get some decent coin back for the time and effort that has gone into it!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 16, 2016)

Ok I'm bored so thought I'd post an update.
Here she is. Shes got around 8 main tops and shit loads of other shoots. The fun has actually just started as the DWC growth explosion started a few days ago before I switched to 12/12. So I can finally start LSTing properly. I'm hoping for a lot of growth over the next couple of week, and then she will get some good old defoliation.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 16, 2016)

I know it is hard to see because of the massive green blob that she is, but the main arms are looking great, I LST'd yesterday, pulled all the main arms down so everything else could get a bit of light. I did a lot of defoliation last week, you wouldn't have thought so would you? lol 
But just imagine a sativa dominant plant at this stage, it would be about 5 foot tall and would have loads of nodes, this is the same but very squashed! There is very little space between the nodes. She's an interesting bugger to say the least!
I know I have slated her and called her all sorts of horrible names but I'm actually quite pleased with how she has come on in the past week. I don't have high hopes for her but I do have some hope and think it will be a case of quality over quantity when it comes to harvest time.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Ok I'm bored so thought I'd post an update.
> Here she is. Shes got around 8 main tops and shit loads of other shoots. The fun has actually just started as the DWC growth explosion started a few days ago before I switched to 12/12. So I can finally start LSTing properly. I'm hoping for a lot of growth over the next couple of week, and then she will get some good old defoliation. View attachment 3658622


She's lookin great man, you had me thinkin she was still a mess! I knew you'd pull her around, she's basically just couple weeks behind that's all. You'll still make the standings for the grow off


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 17, 2016)

Every time I top mine it slows way down still under the t-5s the leaves curl like a banana at first then straiten out I could use some of that explosive growth in a few weeks she will go under the 250 hps


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 17, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> She's lookin great man, you had me thinkin she was still a mess! I knew you'd pull her around, she's basically just couple weeks behind that's all. You'll still make the standings for the grow off


You have already won the grow off mate, congratulations! lol fantastic work with the Amnesia! She is looking so good even if she doesn't look like she wants to finish. Shes gonna be one hell of a yielder. Although I think the LSD will be your _signature _grow! The one you look back on and always remember! 
I'm toying with the idea of sticking in a 600w for the last few weeks of this grow just to boost the yield. My ballast is digital just like you and Herk have been talking about. But I started off saying 250w is all I need then I've upgraded to the 400w, and now i'm talking about upgrading to a 600w, when will it end? lol i will be saying soon, yeah I'm just going to have one more warehouse full PMSL


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 17, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Every time I top mine it slows way down still under the t-5s the leaves curl like a banana at first then straiten out I could use some of that explosive growth in a few weeks she will go under the 250 hps View attachment 3659347


I think its strange that it took so long for my explosive growth to kick in, but then again she was growing nicely to the 6th node then I chopped her back to the third, and she just didn't like it and it stunted her, then I broke her arm lol shes had cal/mag issues and a nitrogen toxicity. Theres no wonder she's the way she is, she's gone through hell! lol
So although I do think shes not one of the best phenos that LA Confidential has to offer, but a lot of it comes down to me being slightly careless!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 17, 2016)

Hey stickman I've done some of my best grows with a 600w. Hps they yield close to a1000w. But only slightly more expensive to operate than a 400w ,Galaxy makes a switchable 400-600 & at times I wish I had one this is my 3 red grow with the 250-400 I'm happy with it it has the turbo boost switch on the 400w. Setting that ups the lumens a wee bit someday they will get the led's priced where you don't have to win the lottery to own one led's are cheaper to operate but you buy one & 6 mos.later some new wave hot- dog replaces it so for now I'll stick with tried& true stuff I can make work


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 17, 2016)

Yep I do see the 600w as the most efficient lamps, I don't really understand why people use the 1000w HPS. But then again those people might say why am I using a 400w lamp lol 
Horses for courses!!
My ballast enables me to switch between 250, 400 and 600. It would be rude to not take advantage of the 600w feature!
As for LED's I have dabbled, ive got a 200w LED unit stuck in the cupboard gathering dust! I suspect it is Jap Crap, I bought it for my unspeakable LED Auto Flower grow. 
Hps all the way for me.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 17, 2016)

You've got the ideal ballast I have a dim able 1000 w. Ballast & one of those oversized magnum hoods up in the rafters the cost to fire the 1000 is considerable higher than a 600 for awhile I had 2 rooms going (1000&600) at the same time the power bill got higher than I liked I was surprised by the performance of the little 250 w. Someday I would like to finish a grow out with it but I keep getting nervous after the flip & kick it up to 400 what kind of yields was your 250 putting out?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You have already won the grow off mate, congratulations! lol fantastic work with the Amnesia! She is looking so good even if she doesn't look like she wants to finish. Shes gonna be one hell of a yielder. Although I think the LSD will be your _signature _grow! The one you look back on and always remember!
> I'm toying with the idea of sticking in a 600w for the last few weeks of this grow just to boost the yield. My ballast is digital just like you and Herk have been talking about. But I started off saying 250w is all I need then I've upgraded to the 400w, and now i'm talking about upgrading to a 600w, when will it end? lol i will be saying soon, yeah I'm just going to have one more warehouse full PMSL


Lol don't give up so soon, i need a challenge! 
I'm hoping so! I'm dieing to get LSD under the 600w already! I've been extremely happy with her so far and have a better hold on scrogging now so ball is in my court, that's for sure!
Hell yeah grab a 600w man! I did the same thing, i thought 250w was perfect, then i bought that 400w and said fuck it let's go bigger haha!


----------



## Lovalicious (Apr 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Was bored earlier so finally got round to pressing the kief that I made donkeys ago.
> Just less than half ounce of nice hash there.View attachment 3643877 View attachment 3643878


Hey Stickman, what method & how did you turn the kief into hash? I have a bunch of kief and want to make it into a dab consistency.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 18, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> You've got the ideal ballast I have a dim able 1000 w. Ballast & one of those oversized magnum hoods up in the rafters the cost to fire the 1000 is considerable higher than a 600 for awhile I had 2 rooms going (1000&600) at the same time the power bill got higher than I liked I was surprised by the performance of the little 250 w. Someday I would like to finish a grow out with it but I keep getting nervous after the flip & kick it up to 400 what kind of yields was your 250 putting out?


Yeah its just the power bill that puts me off getting a bigger light. With the 250w I got 7.5 ounce first time, then it was around 9 the second time.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 18, 2016)

Lovalicious said:


> Hey Stickman, what method & how did you turn the kief into hash? I have a bunch of kief and want to make it into a dab consistency.


Hey up, extracted using dry ice. And I just did it with my hand, just kept pressing it and getting some heat on it with a lighter. don't really know much about dabbing sorry.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah its just the power bill that puts me off getting a bigger light. With the 250w I got 7.5 ounce first time, then it was around 9 the second time.


That's impressive I used to troll the 250w threads & I noticed a lot of people used supplemental lighting on the sides mainly CFL,t-5s & a few I noticed had led's so I figured why not get the switchable ballast & by- pass adding extra lights having a 3 rd selection on my ballast would be the icing on the cake


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah its just the power bill that puts me off getting a bigger light. With the 250w I got 7.5 ounce first time, then it was around 9 the second time.


Whats your electric run ya per kwh? Mine is really cheap, only .07 cents(usd) per kwh.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hey up, extracted using dry ice. And I just did it with my hand, just kept pressing it and getting some heat on it with a lighter. don't really know much about dabbing sorry.


don't use a lighter man they left impurities, i put the dry kief in a ziploc bag and roll over it with a bottle of hot water

here the video where i learn how to make good hash he's using waterr hash but the press method is the same


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 18, 2016)

my bad wrong video here the good one


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 19, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> don't use a lighter man they left impurities, i put the dry kief in a ziploc bag and roll over it with a bottle of hot water
> 
> here the video where i learn how to make good hash he's using waterr hash but the press method is the same


Nice one mate, it was just a bit of boredom and something to do, nothing serious, I don't even smoke, I have just been giving that Hash away. 
And as for impurities, I live in England, the shit we used to smoke growing up was full of plastic and all sorts lol The old Soapbar hash! 
So in comparison mines a million times better! 
Thanks for the vid, I've got some better kief knocking about somewhere, that I was going to press with an iron, but might do it with the bottle instead!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 19, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Whats your electric run ya per kwh? Mine is really cheap, only .07 cents(usd) per kwh.


I can't remember mate, I remember working it out at round about 50-75p a day if its on 12/12


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 19, 2016)

@mattyblade1 how are you and the buds doing mate?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 20, 2016)

Mate all harvested now and in the burping process. I still think I will get 5-6 oz off her which is good. How's the window licker doing? Has she started to move on yet?


----------



## johntoker4 (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## johntoker4 (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## johntoker4 (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## johntoker4 (Apr 20, 2016)

Day 45


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 20, 2016)

Random photo dump lol
I'm just off to the Vertical Growing forum to post some pictures of my dog. 

Edit: this doesn't make much sense because its the first comment on a new page, but its because of the 4 photos before this comment lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 20, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate all harvested now and in the burping process. I still think I will get 5-6 oz off her which is good. How's the window licker doing? Has she started to move on yet?


Nice mate, is that it then for a while, all lights and equipment stripped out until after the works done and you've had your holiday? She is now in 12/12 mate and was starting to look good(ish) a few days ago the last time I saw her. I'm away at the mo, back in 2 days, be interesting to see how much she has grown, and to see if she is chucking any pistils out yet!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 20, 2016)

Been very quiet on here of late I must say


TheStickMan said:


> Nice mate, is that it then for a while, all lights and equipment stripped out until after the works done and you've had your holiday? She is now in 12/12 mate and was starting to look good(ish) a few days ago the last time I saw her. I'm away at the mo, back in 2 days, be interesting to see how much she has grown, and to see if she is chucking any pistils out yet!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice mate, is that it then for a while, all lights and equipment stripped out until after the works done and you've had your holiday? She is now in 12/12 mate and was starting to look good(ish) a few days ago the last time I saw her. I'm away at the mo, back in 2 days, be interesting to see how much she has grown, and to see if she is chucking any pistils out yet!


Yes mate that's until these work fuckers have finished. Chuck some pics up when you get back. Would love to see how she is


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 20, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes mate that's until these work fuckers have finished. Chuck some pics up when you get back. Would love to see how she is


Yeah tis a bit quiet at the mo, I 'm gonna start doing weekly updates on her from now if shes starting to look good. Here she is before I went away


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah tis a bit quiet at the mo, I 'm gonna start doing weekly updates on her from now if shes starting to look good. Here she is before I went away
> View attachment 3661667


A lot better now mate, she is starting to fill out big time. How many days into flower is she ?


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 21, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> A lot better now mate, she is starting to fill out big time. How many days into flower is she ?


That picture is only a couple of days into 12/12. She hasn't started to flower yet, I only start the countdown of flower when there is preflowers forming, not from the switch date. I think she's a week into 12/12 at the mo


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> That picture is only a couple of days into 12/12. She hasn't started to flower yet, I only start the countdown of flower when there is preflowers forming, not from the switch date. I think she's a week into 12/12 at the mo


Same here mate. That's when I start the flowering timer. Hopefully she starts to stretch a lot more. I'm sure she will as I had 2 small autos in my last grow really take off in week 3 and 4 of flower from memory. 1 was the Diesel Berry and we know what happened there


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Got these 2 Sativas the other day. Going to do one next grow


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 21, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Same here mate. That's when I start the flowering timer. Hopefully she starts to stretch a lot more. I'm sure she will as I had 2 small autos in my last grow really take off in week 3 and 4 of flower from memory. 1 was the Diesel Berry and we know what happened there


Well it'll be interesting to see, because she had just started the big dwc growth spurt just before I switched, so she is going through that growth spurt and the transition stretch at the same time, so anyones guess as to how shes going to turn out.
I'll get some photo's on tomorrow night unless I've got to pissed and fell asleep, lights don't come on while 10pm


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 21, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Got these 2 Sativas the other day. Going to do one next growView attachment 3662295


That Afghan Skunk should be a nice hybrid, I wouldn't mind growing it. Not heard of the Pineapple Sativa, sounds tasty!
What you gonna do, just one photoperiod plant?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> That Afghan Skunk should be a nice hybrid, I wouldn't mind growing it. Not heard of the Pineapple Sativa, sounds tasty!
> What you gonna do, just one photoperiod plant?


No mate I'll do another 3 plants as well. So 4 in total


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 21, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> No mate I'll do another 3 plants as well. So 4 in total


Sweet,you doing all photos, or doing autos as well?,


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Sweet,you doing all photos, or doing autos as well?,


All photos mate. Was happy with some of the autos though. In fact they were all good yield wise.


----------



## harris hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Don't be sorry mate, fantastic information! Thank you! I'm going to have a look now for those products or similar products if they aren't from the UK.
> And i'm pretty sure it will be better stuff than from the local dealers!
> Thanks mate!


can give you 2 organic top nutrients "Super Tea" and "Budswell" hope you can get them


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 22, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> All photos mate. Was happy with some of the autos though. In fact they were all good yield wise.


You did a grand job mate, just think what you can do with the photos in the coco!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 22, 2016)

harris hawk said:


> can give you 2 organic top nutrients "Super Tea" and "Budswell" hope you can get them


Nice one, cheers, I shall have a butchers!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey stickman I haven't had time to upgrade my room so things haven't changed I'm gonna veg a considerable amount as this thing has the fattest leaves & doesn't seem to be a stretcher


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 23, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Hey stickman I haven't had time to upgrade my room so things haven't changed I'm gonna veg a considerable amount as this thing has the fattest leaves & doesn't seem to be a stretcher


Yeah if you have the time I'd keep it vegging for as long as you can. I'm just really impatient lol I wish I could do a perpetual grow and always have something flowering but I can't so I will have to deal with it lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 23, 2016)

Good morning everyone 
Here she is Bush Master Flex!
She's 10 days into stretch (I think) No signs of pistils yet, but I'm not expecting any for at least another week. Going to spend some time and LST her, I'll be nice and gentle with her, don't want to break owt again!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Good morning everyone
> Here she is Bush Master Flex!
> She's 10 days into stretch (I think) No signs of pistils yet, but I'm not expecting any for at least another week. Going to spend some time and LST her, I'll be nice and gentle with her, don't want to break owt again!
> View attachment 3663779


Good shit man, love the nice round shape she's got, perfect for the next step!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 23, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Good shit man, love the nice round shape she's got, perfect for the next step!


Cheers pal, I've decided against LST after doing half of her and then unable to tie down the other half because that was the strong arm and couldn't tie it down like the rest! I'm just going to let her do what she wants and defoliate after 3 weeks of stretch. I did cut some shitty shoots off today though that won't amount to much.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3664157


Hahaha yes!

My favorite part is when he's dipping in the mashed potatoes haha


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Good morning everyone
> Here she is Bush Master Flex!
> She's 10 days into stretch (I think) No signs of pistils yet, but I'm not expecting any for at least another week. Going to spend some time and LST her, I'll be nice and gentle with her, don't want to break owt again!
> View attachment 3663779


She's a crazy one that's for sure


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 23, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Hahaha yes!
> 
> My favorite part is when he's dipping in the mashed potatoes haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 23, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> She's a crazy one that's for sure


She's a reyt spaz, but I think I love her.


----------



## calliandra (Apr 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Good morning everyone
> Here she is Bush Master Flex!
> She's 10 days into stretch (I think) No signs of pistils yet, but I'm not expecting any for at least another week. Going to spend some time and LST her, I'll be nice and gentle with her, don't want to break owt again!
> View attachment 3663779


Ah awesome, looks like she's finally loosening up a bit 
I agree with the others, she'll come through to be amazing yet!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 24, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ah awesome, looks like she's finally loosening up a bit
> I agree with the others, she'll come through to be amazing yet!


Thank you! I'm really happy with her now and am really not bothered how much she yields, just really interested in how she will turn out. She's grown massively in the 5 days I was away, and the root zone has as well, which was growing really slowly before.
How are your girls doing?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> She's a reyt spaz, but I think I love her.


How could you not love her? I recon she'll surprise you big time. How high is she? Tall I mean.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 24, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> How could you not love her? I recon she'll surprise you big time. How high is she? Tall I mean.


Id say about 2 and half foot pal


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Id say about 2 and half foot pal


Ok so she's getting big then? Your on a roll now.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 24, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Ok so she's getting big then? Your on a roll now.


Yeah mate, shes tripled in size in just a week!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey stick I think I got a crazy one as well I call her the cabbage patch kid I'm not gonna top her anymore as it damn near killed her & growth literally stood still for days but here's what I've got must be the season for strange stuff what's your opinion on the off the wall leaf structure??


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 24, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Hey stick I think I got a crazy one as well I call her the cabbage patch kid I'm not gonna top her anymore as it damn near killed her & growth literally stood still for days but here's what I've got must be the season for strange stuff what's your opinion on the off the wall leaf structure??View attachment 3664810


She doesn't look happy mate, just how mine was! It looks like too much Nitrogen to me, hold back on the nutes. What is the EC/CF doing? 
What are the roots looking like? In my case I found that the plant was wanting to grow, but the roots were holding it back, they just didn't want to grow. The plant was too big for the shitty little roots it had, if that makes sense? 
Mine turned around when I used no grow nutrients or boosters at all, apart from something designed for the roots, for a full week, and after that everything was sound.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm strain hunting at the mo, is there any strains out there that you lot would like to see grown? 
A strain that you think, fucking hell, I wunt mind trying that?!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'm strain hunting at the mo, is there any strains out there that you lot would like to see grown?
> A strain that you think, fucking hell, I wunt mind trying that?!!


Not Sativa dominant but if it is, probably a 60/40?


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 24, 2016)

Roots are all the way to the bottom of the bucket & taking up about 1/2 gallon of room when I add 2 gallons of nutes the level mark on the drain tube now reads about 1" (26mm) higher she's been a light feeder all along roots are clean & white using gh 3 part flora series nutes about 900 ppm somewhat lower than max ( about 1200ppm) but I don't have a good tds meter yet so I've been mixing nutes @ 75% strength I'm wondering if all that time under the 96 w.of t-5 light might not of been enough light to support the root development just guessing here thanks for you're input as this is turning into a bit of a challenge this plant hates to be topped for sure the crappy light don't do the roots justice


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 24, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 3664845 Roots are all the way to the bottom of the bucket & taking up about 1/2 gallon of room when I add 2 gallons of nutes the level mark on the drain tube now reads about 1" (26mm) higher she's been a light feeder all along roots are clean & white using gh 3 part flora series nutes about 900 ppm somewhat lower than max ( about 1200ppm) but I don't have a good tds meter yet so I've been mixing nutes @ 75% strength I'm wondering if all that time under the 96 w.of t-5 light might not of been enough light to support the root development just guessing here thanks for you're input as this is turning into a bit of a challenge this plant hates to be topped for sure the crappy light don't do the roots justice


BOOM! Roots! i had the same problem, my roots looked just like that! 
Sort out the nitrogen issue, give your roots some treatment and all should be good! 
The roots do look spot on but they aren't Captain Birdseyes beard roots!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 24, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 3664845 Roots are all the way to the bottom of the bucket & taking up about 1/2 gallon of room when I add 2 gallons of nutes the level mark on the drain tube now reads about 1" (26mm) higher she's been a light feeder all along roots are clean & white using gh 3 part flora series nutes about 900 ppm somewhat lower than max ( about 1200ppm) but I don't have a good tds meter yet so I've been mixing nutes @ 75% strength I'm wondering if all that time under the 96 w.of t-5 light might not of been enough light to support the root development just guessing here thanks for you're input as this is turning into a bit of a challenge this plant hates to be topped for sure the crappy light don't do the roots justice


Here is what I mean by Captain Birdseye Beard, she has used all the available space to grow a root zone, its a 25 litre bucket, biggest root zone I have grow .


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 24, 2016)

Page 100!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you to all my favourites. You know who you are!!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'm strain hunting at the mo, is there any strains out there that you lot would like to see grown?
> A strain that you think, fucking hell, I wunt mind trying that?!!


Hmmmm great question, what are you thinking?


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 25, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Hmmmm great question, what are you thinking?


something big and smelly lol 
I'm open to ideas mate. I do like DNA Genetics stuff. Maybe the Skywalker as Herk once suggested.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm looking at dna grow your own lemon walker as I've grown both parents with very good results & they both yielded another strain of theirs that is not as new but always rates good is candy kush (train wreck-X- og kush) which yields good is potent & has good flavor I'm kinda looking for a new strain myself that is well rounded as I'm not liking some of the traits of what I've got going now & if I can't straiten it out it might get replaced in mid stream


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 25, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm looking at dna grow your own lemon walker as I've grown both parents with very good results & they both yielded another strain of theirs that is not as new but always rates good is candy kush (train wreck-X- og kush) which yields good is potent & has good flavor I'm kinda looking for a new strain myself that is well rounded as I'm not liking some of the traits of what I've got going now & if I can't straiten it out it might get replaced in mid stream


Id keep her going mate, she may surprise you. I'm staying away from anything Trainwreck, Ive grown it and didnt like it, I have actually still got a couple of ounce! It yielded well but the flowers were light and fluffy and dried out too quick! 
I suppose a lot of that was my fault as well but I can't stand the smell of it! Very peculiar smell.
I'm thinking of growing Dinafems Critical 2.0, its a commercial strain but I could do with something heavy yielding to compensate for the below average yield that this grow is going to produce. And it is supposed to stink, which is all anyone around here cares about so I should be able to shift it in no time.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Id keep her going mate, she may surprise you. I'm staying away from anything Trainwreck, Ive grown it and didnt like it, I have actually still got a couple of ounce! It yielded well but the flowers were light and fluffy and dried out too quick!
> I suppose a lot of that was my fault as well but I can't stand the smell of it! Very peculiar smell.
> I'm thinking of growing Dinafems Critical 2.0, its a commercial strain but I could do with something heavy yielding to compensate for the below average yield that this grow is going to produce. And it is supposed to stink, which is all anyone around here cares about so I should be able to shift it in no time.


Dinafem blue hash is a strain I've always wanted there are different cuts of train wreck the arcata cut is the legit one I grew dinafem blue widow which came out good my plant I think might be ok it's looking better today


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 26, 2016)

Just dropping in to say hi!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 26, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Just dropping in to say hi!


Hey up, thanks for stopping by!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 26, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Dinafem blue hash is a strain I've always wanted there are different cuts of train wreck the arcata cut is the legit one I grew dinafem blue widow which came out good my plant I think might be ok it's looking better today


Good to hear Herk!
Yeah the Blue Hash does look good, I think Grapefruitmarmalade grew it. 
So much choice!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 26, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Good to hear Herk!
> Yeah the Blue Hash does look good, I think Grapefruitmarmalade grew it.
> So much choice!


Hey stickman have you ever looked at superlemonhaze?? I've had a few really good grows of it in the hands of one such as yourself it could be rewarding seat seeds has jack47 Jack herer-X-ak 47 that's getting some good reviews I'm wanting to find a user friendly strain that gives good quality my last grow (diablo) just didn't produce I think that's why I'm concerned about my present grow as 2 bunk grows in a row is a setback not in money but in wasted time if I replace my present plant slh or cc- blackwater is gonna be my choice as I've access to babies ready to go I'll know in a week what I'm gonna do I remember grapefruit marmalade I think his blue hash went purple if I remember right


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 27, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> something big and smelly lol
> I'm open to ideas mate. I do like DNA Genetics stuff. Maybe the Skywalker as Herk once suggested.


I'd like to see something with a short flower yet still huge yeild. That's what I wanna get my hands on, I'm not liking this long flower, rather have quicker yeild, makes for a bigger variety of weed strains since only growing 1 at a time.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Hey stickman have you ever looked at superlemonhaze?? I've had a few really good grows of it in the hands of one such as yourself it could be rewarding seat seeds has jack47 Jack herer-X-ak 47 that's getting some good reviews I'm wanting to find a user friendly strain that gives good quality my last grow (diablo) just didn't produce I think that's why I'm concerned about my present grow as 2 bunk grows in a row is a setback not in money but in wasted time if I replace my present plant slh or cc- blackwater is gonna be my choice as I've access to babies ready to go I'll know in a week what I'm gonna do I remember grapefruit marmalade I think his blue hash went purple if I remember right


I would love to do the Super Lemon Haze, although I think I would have trouble shifting it, the lemon and citrus strains aren't very popular here, not sure why, people only seem to want the really smelly stuff here! I think that they think that it is an indication of strength, idiots!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 28, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> I'd like to see something with a short flower yet still huge yeild. That's what I wanna get my hands on, I'm not liking this long flower, rather have quicker yeild, makes for a bigger variety of weed strains since only growing 1 at a time.


I think I chopped the Golden Lemons at 7 weeks, she did have a long veg though! The LA Con I'm doing has a short flower, 7/8 weeks but its a notorious low yielder, and a slow grower as well. I'm looking at one of the really high yielding strains like Critical 2.0 by Dinafem.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I would love to do the Super Lemon Haze, although I think I would have trouble shifting it, the lemon and citrus strains aren't very popular here, not sure why, people only seem to want the really smelly stuff here! I think that they think that it is an indication of strength, idiots!


Yeah it's hard to sit over here & predict what you're peeps are liking but possibly a sour diesel or chem dawg cross I grew female seeds ww-X- bb yielded very good but I couldn't move it I've grown some other yielders that no- one wanted as well


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Yeah it's hard to sit over here & predict what you're peeps are liking but possibly a sour diesel or chem dawg cross I grew female seeds ww-X- bb yielded very good but I couldn't move it I've grown some other yielders that no- one wanted as well


I will look into those my man, thank you. I imagine it is even harder to shift stuff over your way with the amount of people growing and the different strains. Over here it seems that the stuff on the street has just been grown from clones, no one knows what it is, it always stinks, but is still wet, and people think this is good?! lol i always get good feedback off my stuff, so maybe I could change peoples minds? Grow the Super Silver Haze, with a nice cure on it? 
I wouldn't mind doing a strain that is just covered in frost, like literally white to look at!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I think I chopped the Golden Lemons at 7 weeks, she did have a long veg though! The LA Con I'm doing has a short flower, 7/8 weeks but its a notorious low yielder, and a slow grower as well. I'm looking at one of the really high yielding strains like Critical 2.0 by Dinafem.


Yeah that Golden Lemons was great, def on top of my list! That critical sounds pretty sweet, has my vote, and I must say I'm quite happy with Dinafem in general as well.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 28, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Yeah that Golden Lemons was great, def on top of my list! That critical sounds pretty sweet, has my vote, and I must say I'm quite happy with Dinafem in general as well.


Yeah can't fault Dinafem other than one little thing, the package I recieved had Dinafem wrote on it! Like on the envelope! The packaging is pretty discreet as it contains a couple of catalogues of their products and stickers and that. But they need to take the name off the envelope!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh, pistils are showing by the way!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah can't fault Dinafem other than one little thing, the package I recieved had Dinafem wrote on it! Like on the envelope! The packaging is pretty discreet as it contains a couple of catalogues of their products and stickers and that. But they need to take the name off the envelope!


Danm that's not good. You can legally have seeds sent in UK though can't ya? I mean i kno ya don't want anyone seeing the name on a peice of mail with your name n address that u grow at obviously.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Oh, pistils are showing by the way!


Nice, got a pic of her?


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 29, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Danm that's not good. You can legally have seeds sent in UK though can't ya? I mean i kno ya don't want anyone seeing the name on a peice of mail with your name n address that u grow at obviously.


Yeah mate seeds are legal here and legal to post em, whats the laws like where you are? 


Anon Emaus said:


> Nice, got a pic of her?


I'll stick a photo on tomorrow, as it will be a week since I last put one on


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah mate seeds are legal here and legal to post em, whats the laws like where you are?
> 
> I'll stick a photo on tomorrow, as it will be a week since I last put one on


Illegal to mail no matter where you are in the US, even if in a legal state. Of all the stories it sounds like customs will just take the seeds and send you a letter saying they took it so it's not that risky ordering em at least. 

Sounds good, are you gunna put the net up for her?


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I will look into those my man, thank you. I imagine it is even harder to shift stuff over your way with the amount of people growing and the different strains. Over here it seems that the stuff on the street has just been grown from clones, no one knows what it is, it always stinks, but is still wet, and people think this is good?! lol i always get good feedback off my stuff, so maybe I could change peoples minds? Grow the Super Silver Haze, with a nice cure on it?
> I wouldn't mind doing a strain that is just covered in frost, like literally white to look at!


More than once I've been stuck with stuff that wouldn't move but was an absolute joy to grow just not good enough in central California.& the competition is fierce super silverhaze is in a lot of crosses over here blue dream & a host of others I've heard but don't know for fact that ssh is closely related or actually is a cut of Jack herer delicious seeds has some nice offerings


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 29, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Illegal to mail no matter where you are in the US, even if in a legal state. Of all the stories it sounds like customs will just take the seeds and send you a letter saying they took it so it's not that risky ordering em at least.
> 
> Sounds good, are you gunna put the net up for her?


Nah not gonna bother with a net, the last one got cut up anyway because it was just tangled around the plant and was pissing me off lol 
Can't see the point with this grow, I havent done any training for her to be grown in a net, it would just be a support system, and with her only being a couple of feet tall the light should penetrate all the way down, so will just need to defoliate next week. I will probably use some yo-yo's to support the buds later on and maybe just tie down some arms to get an evenish canopy, its just hard to see what is what at the minute with how compact and bushy she is, will be able to tell after shes been defoliated. 
She's now 2 weeks into 12/12, and she is drinking a lot! Like 10 litres in a couple of days!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 30, 2016)

Right well she's 17 days into 12/12 and shes throwing pistils out. Give her a few more days and will then start the countdown. She's a 7/8 week strain.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Right well she's 17 days into 12/12 and shes throwing pistils out. Give her a few more days and will then start the countdown. She's a 7/8 week strain.View attachment 3669605 View attachment 3669606


Nice, under the 400w? Or did you decide to go 600w?


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 30, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Nice, under the 400w? Or did you decide to go 600w?


400watt pal, I can't see the need for the 600w. Definitely will in the future, but not any time soon.


----------



## calliandra (May 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah can't fault Dinafem other than one little thing, the package I recieved had Dinafem wrote on it! Like on the envelope! The packaging is pretty discreet as it contains a couple of catalogues of their products and stickers and that. But they need to take the name off the envelope!


yeah especially as "Dinafem" sounds like some STD cream or something LMAO

oh and @ the latest pix: I just looove how green she is, since I'm looking into yellow hell when I open my closet over here at the mo


----------



## TheStickMan (May 1, 2016)

calliandra said:


> yeah especially as "Dinafem" sounds like some STD cream or something LMAO
> 
> oh and @ the latest pix: I just looove how green she is, since I'm looking into yellow hell when I open my closet over here at the mo


PMSL it does sound like an uttered word at the chemist!
"Good morning Sir, welcome to Lloyds pharmacies, how may I help?"
"Cough, cough! _Dinafem, _Cough!" 

If anything can be said about her, she is definitely really green lol I am happy with her though. Bushy bugger she is.


----------



## TheStickMan (May 2, 2016)

She's got such a massive great healthy white root zone now!


----------



## horribleherk (May 3, 2016)

Did all those roots fit back in that bucket??? & did you pick your next strain yet? I found a place I'm gonna get my next strain www.medicinalorganic.com possibly purple diesel let me know what you think getting a clone ready to go saves a lot of work I built my room to accommodate tall strains


----------



## TheStickMan (May 4, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Did all those roots fit back in that bucket??? & did you pick your next strain yet? I found a place I'm gonna get my next strain www.medicinalorganic.com possibly purple diesel let me know what you think getting a clone ready to go saves a lot of work I built my room to accommodate tall strains


Haha, yep the roots have taken the shape of the bucket and can't get any bigger, bit of a struggle tring to get them back in the bucket without damaging them! 
That Purple Diesel looks gorgeous and has good figures too, would love to see you grow that! Its funny because I have been looking at Purple Kush! I'll be doing plenty of research over the next few weeks until the LA is chopped!


----------



## mattyblade1 (May 5, 2016)

Looking good stick. Is she starting to smell at all yet ?


----------



## mattyblade1 (May 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Right well she's 17 days into 12/12 and shes throwing pistils out. Give her a few more days and will then start the countdown. She's a 7/8 week strain.View attachment 3669605 View attachment 3669606


She's really come on since I last saw her. Looking the shit mate


----------



## calliandra (May 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> She's got such a massive great healthy white root zone now!
> View attachment 3671316


That, sir, is just plain crazy 
I need bigger pots! -- and so, it would seem, do you?! LMAO
Great basis for awesome top growth!!


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> She's got such a massive great healthy white root zone now!
> View attachment 3671316


I had my roots out of the bucket just the other day and was going to take a pic since I saw yours lol LSD's are not as big as yours though! I know some people cut pieces of leaves off to increase root growth, I wonder if all that butchering you did actually made the roots explode.


----------



## TheStickMan (May 5, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> She's really come on since I last saw her. Looking the shit mate


Cheers mate, no smell as of yet, very intrigued as to how she's going to smell and what colours the buds will offer, i've seen some very dark purple ish sort of buds, some really icy stuff and then just your bog standard green when I've been searching.
You managed to get rid of all your bud yet?


----------



## TheStickMan (May 5, 2016)

calliandra said:


> That, sir, is just plain crazy
> I need bigger pots! -- and so, it would seem, do you?! LMAO
> Great basis for awesome top growth!!


Bigger roots, bigger buds! It will be interesting to see how much she will yield, with her being a notorious low yielder. I have been doing some defoiliation over the past few days so will get some pictures up soon, she's looking pretty naked compared to last weeks pics!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 5, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> I had my roots out of the bucket just the other day and was going to take a pic since I saw yours lol LSD's are not as big as yours though! I know some people cut pieces of leaves off to increase root growth, I wonder if all that butchering you did actually made the roots explode.


Maybe? I'd like to think that the new products I have used have also contributed to the big root zone. Also making me think, what is the biggest sized bucket I could use with DWC and could I fill it with roots, or am I at the sweet spot now with my light and available root space? Or am I thinking too much?! haha


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Maybe? I'd like to think that the new products I have used have also contributed to the big root zone. Also making me think, what is the biggest sized bucket I could use with DWC and could I fill it with roots, or am I at the sweet spot now with my light and available root space? Or am I thinking too much?! haha


Yeah I've been having those thoughts for awhile now, I just imagine it being a pain in the ass to deal with a bigger res though. Especially since I would have to haul it downstairs to the basement, atleast now I just carry a 5 gal by it's handle down. Not to mention I wouldn't have to resupply water as much.


----------



## TheStickMan (May 6, 2016)

Here she is, in her first week of flower. I've gone to work on her with the scissors and cut away loads of leaves and shitty little branches. I really have shown no mercy.   I need to tie down the branches as best I can to get an even canopy, especially that one top that thinks she's better than the rest! How dare she?
Will continue over the next couple of days to remove more growth from the bottom of her. But I've just done a full res change and now can't be arsed!


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Here she is, in her first week of flower. I've gone to work on her with the scissors and cut away loads of leaves and shitty little branches. I really have shown no mercy.View attachment 3675112 View attachment 3675113 View attachment 3675114 View attachment 3675115I need to tie down the branches as best I can to get an even canopy, especially that one top that thinks she's better than the rest! How dare she?
> Will continue over the next couple of days to remove more growth from the bottom of her. But I've just done a full res change and now can't be arsed!


Very nice man! Turned out to be a great base, i think she'll suprise ya! 

Haha always that one little shit shootin up ahead of the rest, i just gave mine a good shoven down yesterday


----------



## mattyblade1 (May 7, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers mate, no smell as of yet, very intrigued as to how she's going to smell and what colours the buds will offer, i've seen some very dark purple ish sort of buds, some really icy stuff and then just your bog standard green when I've been searching.
> You managed to get rid of all your bud yet?


Not yet mate but it's by choice. All the haze and chocolate skunk are gone but all the diesel berry and big head are still here curing away. In fact I opened the big head last night to do a burp for 10 mins and stunk the fuck out of the house. It's really stinky gear. I'm in no rush tbh but I do have 2 people wanting some next week. Your girl is really looking the shit now. Can't wait to see her really start to flower


----------



## mattyblade1 (May 7, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Here she is, in her first week of flower. I've gone to work on her with the scissors and cut away loads of leaves and shitty little branches. I really have shown no mercy.View attachment 3675112 View attachment 3675113 View attachment 3675114 View attachment 3675115I need to tie down the branches as best I can to get an even canopy, especially that one top that thinks she's better than the rest! How dare she?
> Will continue over the next couple of days to remove more growth from the bottom of her. But I've just done a full res change and now can't be arsed!


Love it when the stems start to fatten up. Noice!


----------



## calliandra (May 7, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Here she is, in her first week of flower. I've gone to work on her with the scissors and cut away loads of leaves and shitty little branches. I really have shown no mercy.View attachment 3675112 View attachment 3675113 View attachment 3675114 View attachment 3675115I need to tie down the branches as best I can to get an even canopy, especially that one top that thinks she's better than the rest! How dare she?
> Will continue over the next couple of days to remove more growth from the bottom of her. But I've just done a full res change and now can't be arsed!


ha! Great!
And she's _still _bushy - lots of stuff left there to pluck at and keep you busy in the next days


----------



## horribleherk (May 7, 2016)

Hey stickman I think she might be coming out of it the lighter colored top growth looks normal & soon I might be able to advance the nutes to a mild growth schedule from the seedling schedule what do you think?


----------



## TheStickMan (May 7, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Not yet mate but it's by choice. All the haze and chocolate skunk are gone but all the diesel berry and big head are still here curing away. In fact I opened the big head last night to do a burp for 10 mins and stunk the fuck out of the house. It's really stinky gear. I'm in no rush tbh but I do have 2 people wanting some next week. Your girl is really looking the shit now. Can't wait to see her really start to flower


Sounds scrumptious mate!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 7, 2016)

calliandra said:


> ha! Great!
> And she's _still _bushy - lots of stuff left there to pluck at and keep you busy in the next days


Yeah still quite a bit to do,I've already removed 2 carrier bags worth lol not going to do too much more though, just a bit more crap at the bottom and then just the odd fan leaf thats blocking light! I want these buds to hurry up, still no smell yet!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 7, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Hey stickman I think she might be coming out of it the lighter colored top growth looks normal & soon I might be able to advance the nutes to a mild growth schedule from the seedling schedule what do you think?View attachment 3675685


Mine was the same mate, the older leaves never really looked better, but then the new growth was looking spot on, I would definitely up the nutes, maybe start at half strength and see how she responds, and keep adding bits at a time. How are the roots looking?


----------



## horribleherk (May 8, 2016)

The roots look good in fact they look more advanced than the rest of the plant gh nutes give you a feeding schedule in stages from seedling to late growth & transition,bloom & so- on so I'm gonna kick her up a notch also added some root growth hormone to the smaller plant & something called florablend it's a tea extract for root health


----------



## THCBrain (May 8, 2016)

Hey stick man how's it going? Have you been struggling with temps the last few days I know I have!! Your plant looks very good!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 8, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Hey stick man how's it going? Have you been struggling with temps the last few days I know I have!! Your plant looks very good!


It's been boiling ant it! Apart from that short downpour last night, just as I was walking to the shop for more beers!  Oh and thanks for reminding me, my thermo/hygrometers stopped working, I noticed last night, best go and buy a new one! Haha 
Hows the MKs doing?


----------



## THCBrain (May 8, 2016)

I have just been in for a few pictures while she is turned off, she i  s looking a beaut!


----------



## horribleherk (May 10, 2016)

Hey stickman thanks for your input it's much appreciated I think we're getting close to an answer


----------



## TheStickMan (May 11, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 3678256 Hey stickman thanks for your input it's much appreciated I think we're getting close to an answer


Hope so mate! All the best!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 11, 2016)

I clipped a 13 fingered leaf yesterday, I meant to take a picture but forgot! It was proper wrinkled like a pensioner in a jacuzzi when I remembered about it! lol


----------



## calliandra (May 12, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I clipped a 13 fingered leaf yesterday, I meant to take a picture but forgot! It was proper wrinkled like a pensioner in a jacuzzi when I remembered about it! lol


LMAO and that from a guy who doesn't even sample his weed?! 

Sheez 13 fingers, I imagine that leaf mustve been quite a sight -- at all stages?! LOL
Now I can't get that pensioner out of my head anymore


----------



## TheStickMan (May 13, 2016)

Yeah I cut it then went to get my phone to take a pic, didn't have it, went to find it, then got hungry and had some breakfast and forgot lol 
I think I eye spyed another one last night but isn't half as big as the one I cut, it was massive! 
It's a striking image isn't it?


----------



## mattyblade1 (May 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I clipped a 13 fingered leaf yesterday, I meant to take a picture but forgot! It was proper wrinkled like a pensioner in a jacuzzi when I remembered about it! lol


Love it. Pissing myself


----------



## calliandra (May 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah I cut it then went to get my phone to take a pic, didn't have it, went to find it, then got hungry and had some breakfast and forgot lol
> I think I eye spyed another one last night but isn't half as big as the one I cut, it was massive!
> It's a striking image isn't it?


So you're baseline-high -- as in you dont even need to smoke? 

And YES! it's puzzling, irritating, intriguing all at once


----------



## TheStickMan (May 13, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Love it. Pissing myself


How ya diddling pal, not long till your holiday now is it?


----------



## TheStickMan (May 13, 2016)

calliandra said:


> So you're baseline-high -- as in you dont even need to smoke?
> 
> And YES! it's puzzling, irritating, intriguing all at once


Oh god I wish I could smoke! I think I am just still stoned from all the years and the amount of bud I used to smoke lol 
Puzzling, irritating, intriguing...... Sexy? Pmsl 
Anyways you, stop fantasising about the old wrinkly man in a hot tub and get some bloody photos up, we wanna see how your girls are looking!


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 13, 2016)

How the hells your girl doing stick? I feel like I havn't seen her in ages!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 13, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> How the hells your girl doing stick? I feel like I havn't seen her in ages!


I would like to think I'm going to post some pictures in the morning before the lights go off as my weekly update. But it's 12 bells here now and I'm on my 14th can of lager, so that Idea isnt looking promising! haha


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I would like to think I'm going to post some pictures in the morning before the lights go off as my weekly update. But it's 12 bells here now and I'm on my 14th can of lager, so that Idea isnt looking promising! haha


Haha sounds like Sunday is the day!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 14, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Haha sounds like Sunday is the day!


Well, I feel as rough as Tarzans feet, but I managed to get up early and take some photos haha
Will stick em on in a bit


----------



## TheStickMan (May 14, 2016)

Here she is, shes into her second week of flower, 17 days in I think.


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Here she is, shes into her second week of flower, 17 days in I think.View attachment 3681258 View attachment 3681259 View attachment 3681260 View attachment 3681261 View attachment 3681262 View attachment 3681263 View attachment 3681265 View attachment 3681266


There we go! Lookin good, boy is she quick to spit out a couple orange hairs. I think we're both going to end up with some real quality indica smoke after this grow off! 
Just did a little reading on la conf and sounds like you might get some purple leaves within the buds. I love some natural coloring just to mix things up. My amnesia actually has purpling going on but i think it might be from my cold light off temps. Some of my lower popcorn nugs are almost completely tinted purple.


----------



## TheStickMan (May 14, 2016)

Well she is 100% Indica which excites me so much! The grow off, you have won mate, no doubt about it! And I'm hoping for a little bit of colour but not too much. The people around here wouldn't appreciate the lovely colour, all they want is smelly skunk.


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Well she is 100% Indica which excites me so much! The grow off, you have won mate, no doubt about it! And I'm hoping for a little bit of colour but not too much. The people around here wouldn't appreciate the lovely colour, all they want is smelly skunk.


I hear that, i'm a big fan of indica's, love the high and am liking how they grow much better too.
Yeah this scrog worked out great since she didn't stretch insanely like amnesia did so i should have a hefty yeild off her. I still think you'll be quite surprised from LA though!
Interesting, around here everyone goes nuts for purple weed. They think it's a fricken gift from god haha


----------



## calliandra (May 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Oh god I wish I could smoke! I think I am just still stoned from all the years and the amount of bud I used to smoke lol
> Puzzling, irritating, intriguing...... Sexy? Pmsl
> Anyways you, stop fantasising about the old wrinkly man in a hot tub and get some bloody photos up, we wanna see how your girls are looking!


ROFLMAO!!!
And nooooo, you don't wanna see my plants LOL
Actually, I'm headed over to my thread to see if I can muster the courage to post some 



TheStickMan said:


> Here she is, shes into her second week of flower, 17 days in I think.View attachment 3681258


Oh awesome, she is really developing _stature _now! Love how strong she is too - great basis for abundant flowerings!
And so GREEEN!! I'm jealous haha


----------



## TheStickMan (May 15, 2016)

calliandra said:


> ROFLMAO!!!
> And nooooo, you don't wanna see my plants LOL
> Actually, I'm headed over to my thread to see if I can muster the courage to post some
> 
> ...


Haha thanks, she's really coming along now, hopefully ready in 5/6 weeks!


----------



## mattyblade1 (May 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> How ya diddling pal, not long till your holiday now is it?


I'm good mate all renovations now complete, so when I return I start again. This time its 100% for medical purposes to help the people with cancer etc. I've cut a deal with person who does this


----------



## mattyblade1 (May 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Here she is, shes into her second week of flower, 17 days in I think.View attachment 3681258 View attachment 3681259 View attachment 3681260 View attachment 3681261 View attachment 3681262 View attachment 3681263 View attachment 3681265 View attachment 3681266


She's coming on now champ. I likes


----------



## TheStickMan (May 19, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I'm good mate all renovations now complete, so when I return I start again. This time its 100% for medical purposes to help the people with cancer etc. I've cut a deal with person who does this


Nice one mate, a great hobby for a great cause! You looked into high CBD strains?


----------



## mattyblade1 (May 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice one mate, a great hobby for a great cause! You looked into high CBD strains?


I have a little. Could you suggest a few for me?


----------



## TheStickMan (May 20, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I have a little. Could you suggest a few for me?


Not sure on the CBD strains, maybe look for CBD Crew? I think one that you would like is Super Lemon Haze. Nice lemony strain like your lovely Lemon Auto you grew. Sativa dominant, not much a CBD strain but very medicinal for your patients!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 21, 2016)

Here she is, in her third week.


----------



## TheStickMan (May 21, 2016)




----------



## TheStickMan (May 21, 2016)




----------



## TheStickMan (May 21, 2016)

Gave her some well needed defoliation.  Everything that was under the thick canopy is a lighter green, ive pulled away loads of leafs from the top so light can reach the lower sites.


----------



## WildWoodFlower (May 21, 2016)

Very Nice !!!!!!!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 21, 2016)

WildWoodFlower said:


> Very Nice !!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## calliandra (May 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Gave her some well needed defoliation.View attachment 3687077 View attachment 3687078 Everything that was under the thick canopy is a lighter green, ive pulled away loads of leafs from the top so light can reach the lower sites.View attachment 3687079 View attachment 3687080 View attachment 3687081 View attachment 3687082


Wow and even so, she's _still _bushy haha
But now it looks like at least there will be a bit of air circulation getting through her - she's stretched a bit too?
Lovely strong plant!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 21, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Wow and even so, she's _still _bushy haha
> But now it looks like at least there will be a bit of air circulation getting through her - she's stretched a bit too?
> Lovely strong plant!


I know! I took loads off and looked at her and thought, for fuck sake, how much more do I need to take off? How much is too much? lol I'm just gonna keep taking bits off in small stages over the next few days. I reckon shes going to be a pain in the arse to trim, unless all of these leafs will be big and I can just pluck them out! 
Yeah I need to get another fan in there, but my other fan is being used on another little project at the moment lol no I don't think she's stretched at all, just got bushier lol


----------



## horribleherk (May 21, 2016)

Looking good I'm finally getting something that almost resembles a grow getting happier starting to train her & built an adjustable scrog I hope to soon be running with the big dogs


----------



## calliandra (May 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I know! I took loads off and looked at her and thought, for fuck sake, how much more do I need to take off? How much is too much? lol I'm just gonna keep taking bits off in small stages over the next few days. I reckon shes going to be a pain in the arse to trim, unless all of these leafs will be big and I can just pluck them out!
> Yeah I need to get another fan in there, but my other fan is being used on another little project at the moment lol no I don't think she's stretched at all, just got bushier lol


omg I hadn't even thought of trimming  haha!
Yes that could get intense if they stay as they are  
I was thinking more of mold, since you'd gotten it before, but maybe now summer's coming that isn't an issue?


----------



## mattyblade1 (May 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Here she is, in her third week.View attachment 3687067 View attachment 3687069


Wow. She's very dark green


----------



## TheStickMan (May 21, 2016)

calliandra said:


> omg I hadn't even thought of trimming  haha!
> Yes that could get intense if they stay as they are
> I was thinking more of mold, since you'd gotten it before, but maybe now summer's coming that isn't an issue?


I'm not too concerned with mold at the moment, I'm going to see how the buds develop and then start moving them apart, with yoyo's and ties. I've got a slim 12" oscillating box fan that I can stick in there. The only trouble is, its noisy, so would be best off putting it on a timer during the day when the lights are off. But that would probably be ideal, as a dark place with little air movement is a beautiful breeding ground for mold!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 21, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Wow. She's very dark green


Yep, yummy massive dark green 100% Indica leaves! The biggest of which has had 13 leaves and was twice the size of my hand! I think we are in for a treat coming towards the end of flower, i'm hoping for some really dark green, black and purple leaves!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 21, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Looking good I'm finally getting something that almost resembles a grow getting happier starting to train her & built an adjustable scrog I hope to soon be running with the big dogs


Cheers Herk, sorry I havent been recieving notifications from your grow mate! Just had a look, things are definitely looking better!


----------



## horribleherk (May 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers Herk, sorry I havent been recieving notifications from your grow mate! Just had a look, things are definitely looking better!


Thanks stickman now that things re improved I can start paying more attention to what the rest of the world is up to


----------



## mattyblade1 (May 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yep, yummy massive dark green 100% Indica leaves! The biggest of which has had 13 leaves and was twice the size of my hand! I think we are in for a treat coming towards the end of flower, i'm hoping for some really dark green, black and purple leaves!


Mate she looks tops. Well done mate


----------



## TheStickMan (May 21, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate she looks tops. Well done mate


She won't be the best quantity, but I think she will be the best quality bud I've grown. Plucking earlier and rubbing the buds, my fingers were sticky as owt and the smell was amazing, really strong like nothing I've grown before!


----------



## Cornishi (May 21, 2016)

Will be interesting seeing her dense... I don't envy the trim job


----------



## TheStickMan (May 21, 2016)

Cornishi said:


> Will be interesting seeing her dense... I don't envy the trim job


Haha I'm fuckin dreading it, the Golden Lemons took me a full day to trim last time. That was over 17oz of bud, i'm thinking this will be 10/12 oz of bud, but with shit loads more leaf!
It's such a beautiful thing to do, trimming all those lovely buds. A thing we wait months for, but then after trimming the second branch its like FFS how much is left? lol


----------



## Cornishi (May 22, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha I'm fuckin dreading it, the Golden Lemons took me a full day to trim last time. That was over 17oz of bud, i'm thinking this will be 10/12 oz of bud, but with shit loads more leaf!
> It's such a beautiful thing to do, trimming all those lovely buds. A thing we wait months for, but then after trimming the second branch its like FFS how much is left? lol


Too true.
Am seriously tempted to make my own hand powered nylon tumble trimmer for dry bud. Fairly sure it'll do a decent enough job and save hours of pain.


----------



## mattyblade1 (May 22, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> She won't be the best quantity, but I think she will be the best quality bud I've grown. Plucking earlier and rubbing the buds, my fingers were sticky as owt and the smell was amazing, really strong like nothing I've grown before!


Nice mate keep the pics coming mate


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha I'm fuckin dreading it, the Golden Lemons took me a full day to trim last time. That was over 17oz of bud, i'm thinking this will be 10/12 oz of bud, but with shit loads more leaf!
> It's such a beautiful thing to do, trimming all those lovely buds. A thing we wait months for, but then after trimming the second branch its like FFS how much is left? lol


Really makes ya realize why good weed cost so danm much! After trimming that shits worth gold for all the hard work you just put in!


----------



## mattyblade1 (May 25, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Really makes ya realize why good weed cost so danm much! After trimming that shits worth gold for all the hard work you just put in!


Your right mate. I got do bored shitless trimming the diesel berry it took ne 3 nites. Fuck it really sucks major cocks when you have loads to trim up


----------



## TheStickMan (May 29, 2016)

Week 4, all is looking well, its really hard to see the buds though for all the leaf that covers it!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 29, 2016)




----------



## horribleherk (May 29, 2016)

quality looks off the hook have you looked at their kosher kush ? 100% indica when you have product this good demand is gonna be high that's why I added the pinkpanties to my grow as I've sampled it & the quality is unreal -vs- mk- bubblegum that I've never sampled the mk- bubblegum is gonna stay short like you're plant


----------



## calliandra (May 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Week 4, all is looking well, its really hard to see the buds though for all the leaf that covers it!View attachment 3694329


Oh yes, but she's got a lovely stature -- and judging by that last pic from the side, she's investing the energy she culls from all that leafage well, never mind being shaded, those buds are filling in down there -- so, any complaints? 
I think you've got her in the best possible shape!


----------



## mattyblade1 (May 29, 2016)

Sexy looking dark lady you have there stick. I'm a like'n


----------



## TheStickMan (May 29, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Oh yes, but she's got a lovely stature -- and judging by that last pic from the side, she's investing the energy she culls from all that leafage well, never mind being shaded, those buds are filling in down there -- so, any complaints?
> I think you've got her in the best possible shape!


My only complaints are that I was expecting bigger buds for 3 full weeks of flower, but then again the LA Con is a notoriously slow plant and not a big yielder. Other than that Im really happy, she is so healthy, not a shit leaf in site and the amount of crystals on her at this stage is astonishing.
I just know it won't be a great yield, and she's been a bit of a pain in the arse to grow!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 29, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Sexy looking dark lady you have there stick. I'm a like'n


She's a lovely looking plant mate, just been a pain. I'm hoping the buds turn out as nice as I hope, I've seen photos of LA Con that are purple but also just have a white coating from all the trichomes


----------



## TheStickMan (May 29, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> quality looks off the hook have you looked at their kosher kush ? 100% indica when you have product this good demand is gonna be high that's why I added the pinkpanties to my grow as I've sampled it & the quality is unreal -vs- mk- bubblegum that I've never sampled the mk- bubblegum is gonna stay short like you're plant


The kosher kush looks wicked mate, one for the future! I've got a Humboldt Bubba Kush seed here as well that I wanna try out


----------



## horribleherk (May 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> The kosher kush looks wicked mate, one for the future! I've got a Humboldt Bubba Kush seed here as well that I wanna try out


I've never tried bubba kush but it has a cult- like following around here & should be a solid performer it is a strain on my hit list for sure


----------



## calliandra (May 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> My only complaints are that I was expecting bigger buds for 3 full weeks of flower, but then again the LA Con is a notoriously slow plant and not a big yielder. Other than that Im really happy, she is so healthy, not a shit leaf in site and the amount of crystals on her at this stage is astonishing.
> I just know it won't be a great yield, and she's been a bit of a pain in the arse to grow!


Yeah she has -- but do you remember my Dusk? She was a pain to grow, had a low yield... but she was the better smoke of the two plants, such amazing aroma and taste! I do regret not having taken clones off her in retrospective! 
I imagine this girl of yours will be similar!


----------



## horribleherk (May 30, 2016)

I'm gonna veg the hell out of the mkultraXbubblegum as I'm not expecting her to stretch after the flip & as of now hardly any future bud sites unless she really turns on & surprises me I'll be on to something else as I don't expect her to produce


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 31, 2016)

Beautiful buds man! I'm in a similiar situation, not that happy with LSD's size but she sure is a beaut!


----------



## calliandra (Jun 5, 2016)

hey you forgot to update us on your darling?! 
How's she coming along?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 6, 2016)

calliandra said:


> hey you forgot to update us on your darling?!
> How's she coming along?


Will get some photos up tonight or in the morning! 
Had a nasty shock this morning, one of the side branches was covered in mold, so had to completely chop that cola down! Lost a few grams and got the rest of the cola drying out! 
Need to sort out the airflow!


----------



## calliandra (Jun 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Will get some photos up tonight or in the morning!
> Had a nasty shock this morning, one of the side branches was covered in mold, so had to completely chop that cola down! Lost a few grams and got the rest of the cola drying out!
> Need to sort out the airflow!


oh NO!! I can imagine the horror of the sight 
Yeah absolutely, that air needs to circulate -- but you already had so much going in there?!?
Anyway I hope the chopped branch cuts _this _drama short!


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 6, 2016)

I always thought indica dominated plants resisted mold fortunately I'm in a low humidity area but where I moved from was on the edge of the San Joaquin delta & its 1000+ miles of waterways ,lots of fog in winter 80% humidity I vented air from outside & I always kept a reciprocal fan going only got bud rot twice my friend in the same town & growing in a basement had a lot of mold related problems a sulfur pot works I was gonna try a bucket of rock salt with holes & a duct fan to circulate dryer air about the room my room was 3x4 & easy to control but at the same time not much room for accessories I got around a lot of that with careful planning I built the new room larger but having misgivings because this winter I'll have to heat it larger area = more money to heat well stick man I hope it all works out


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 6, 2016)

calliandra said:


> oh NO!! I can imagine the horror of the sight
> Yeah absolutely, that air needs to circulate -- but you already had so much going in there?!?
> Anyway I hope the chopped branch cuts _this _drama short!


I should have prepared better for this, its a big bushy plant, I knew what I was in for, but the affected site was a side branch on the outside of the plant, I would have expected it being in the middle of the bush where all the buds are bunched together. I've just stook the big 12inch oscillating fan in there, something I should have done a few weeks ago. Oh well, you live and learn! Pictures in the morning!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 6, 2016)

It was a completely different mold problem to what I have encountered before. In the past the bud rot has been on nearly finished flowers that went really dry. This mold has been really wet, I noticed a dead leaf looking through the canopy so spun the plant round to take a look and just saw all this furry purple shit, it started from the stem and worked its way up the bud and was soggy and slimy as fuck! Yuk!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jun 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Will get some photos up tonight or in the morning!
> Had a nasty shock this morning, one of the side branches was covered in mold, so had to completely chop that cola down! Lost a few grams and got the rest of the cola drying out!
> Need to sort out the airflow!


Awww mannn, sorry to hear! Fuckin mold!


----------



## calliandra (Jun 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It was a completely different mold problem to what I have encountered before. In the past the bud rot has been on nearly finished flowers that went really dry. This mold has been really wet, I noticed a dead leaf looking through the canopy so spun the plant round to take a look and just saw all this furry purple shit, it started from the stem and worked its way up the bud and was soggy and slimy as fuck! Yuk!


Eww!! lol
look at what I found:


> *Pink, Fusarium and Gibberella*
> 
> *X fusarium*, the non-reproductive stage of gibberella -- white to pink or salmon-coloured mold with a "streaking" or "star-burst" pattern. Fusarium attacks cells by secreting mycotoxins that dissolve cell walls so that the fungus is then able to eat the cell's contents, enter the cell cavity and reproduce. Produces a toxin called fumonisin which can cause liver and kidney damage and birth defects. It was used to create biological warfare agent "yellow rain". Mostly infects corn and other cereals, toxin mostly affects pigs and horses. Mold can grow in potted plants in hosptials and toxins can affect immunosuppressed patients. Caution: don't eat anything with pink mold and especially don't breathe or take in any.
> 
> ...


Could be it's that one?? Weird!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 7, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Eww!! lol
> look at what I found:
> 
> Could be it's that one?? Weird!!


I hope not, that sounds awful! lol but thank you for the research!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 7, 2016)

Week 5. Doing all right I suppose other than the mold issue and some slight nute burn.
i've actually trimmed a lot more leafs since this photo.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 7, 2016)

The salvaged bud from that moldy branch. Can't wait for the end product with the bud being as white as that with trichomes with around 5 weeks left.


----------



## calliandra (Jun 7, 2016)

Wow, yeah there is enticing promise there, a few spots on the buds still on the plant that are totally covered in trichs!
Looks like she is going to frost up all those sugar leaves plus make fat buds all along the branches the way she's going 
Could it be that this strain is used lots for making hash?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 7, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Wow, yeah there is enticing promise there, a few spots on the buds still on the plant that are totally covered in trichs!
> Looks like she is going to frost up all those sugar leaves plus make fat buds all along the branches the way she's going
> Could it be that this strain is used lots for making hash?


Lets hope so! The buds are fattening up but still not to how I'd like them, but then again we all want fatter buds don't we lol maybe I'm just fussy! 
Its definitely a good contender for hash making with it being 100% Indica and with the high leaf to bud ratio. But from what I've seen with the finished buds itt would be such a shame to turn them into hash, they really look beautiful, hope mine turn out like that!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jun 7, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> The salvaged bud from that moldy branch. Can't wait for the end product with the bud being as white as that with trichomes with around 5 weeks left.


Drooling over here! Reminds me of like 10 years ago I got this White Rhino(or at least that's what the dealer called it) and it was WHITE like this stuff, loved that shit!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 7, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Drooling over here! Reminds me of like 10 years ago I got this White Rhino(or at least that's what the dealer called it) and it was WHITE like this stuff, loved that shit!


Only 5 weeks in, she is gonna get a lot whiter hopefully!


----------



## calliandra (Jun 8, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Lets hope so! The buds are fattening up but still not to how I'd like them, but then again we all want fatter buds don't we lol maybe I'm just fussy!
> Its definitely a good contender for hash making with it being 100% Indica and with the high leaf to bud ratio. But from what I've seen with the finished buds itt would be such a shame to turn them into hash, they really look beautiful, hope mine turn out like that!


oh definitely!
From how they're looking I just think the trim will be so resiney that - even leaving the buds aside - you'd get a nice amount of hash out of it 

But for now, may you be victorious keeping that mold out and away!!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Found some mold myself on my cured buds. Lost half an oz. First time its ever happened to me. Grrrrr.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 8, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Lets hope so! The buds are fattening up but still not to how I'd like them, but then again we all want fatter buds don't we lol maybe I'm just fussy!
> Its definitely a good contender for hash making with it being 100% Indica and with the high leaf to bud ratio. But from what I've seen with the finished buds itt would be such a shame to turn them into hash, they really look beautiful, hope mine turn out like that!


It's my biggest fear that my mkultraXbubblegum is not gonna bulk up & produce any respectable bud sites in spite of vegging the hell out of it I'm at the point I've drawn the line & June 15 is my flip date the pinkpanties on the right continues to stretch & after the flip will continue to do so the mkultraXbubblegum I'm not sure is gonna stret h leaving me with a strong possibility of a small yield but I'm not gonna put more time into this as I'm getting ready for my next grow


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 9, 2016)

calliandra said:


> oh definitely!
> From how they're looking I just think the trim will be so resiney that - even leaving the buds aside - you'd get a nice amount of hash out of it
> 
> But for now, may you be victorious keeping that mold out and away!!


Thank you! 
Yep I will be making some hash this time round with the trim from the Golden Lemons and the LA Con, and some old bud ive got.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 9, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Found some mold myself on my cured buds. Lost half an oz. First time its ever happened to me. Grrrrr.


Ahhh thats wank news that mate, how did that happen, was the bud jarred up?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 9, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> It's my biggest fear that my mkultraXbubblegum is not gonna bulk up & produce any respectable bud sites in spite of vegging the hell out of it I'm at the point I've drawn the line & June 15 is my flip date the pinkpanties on the right continues to stretch & after the flip will continue to do so the mkultraXbubblegum I'm not sure is gonna stret hView attachment 3702884 leaving me with a strong possibility of a small yield but I'm not gonna put more time into this as I'm getting ready for my next grow


It's frustrating isn't Herk, hopefully the switch might force her to get her arse in gear! Whats next mate?


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It's frustrating isn't Herk, hopefully the switch might force her to get her arse in gear! Whats next mate?


I'm gonna try clones for a change one of their shops (www.medicinalorganic.com) is in driving range & theyve some nice stuff I'm thinking gorillaglue#4 first choice


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 9, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm gonna try clones for a change one of their shops (www.medicinalorganic.com) is in driving range & theyve some nice stuff I'm thinking gorillaglue#4 first choice


Heard excellent stuff about that strain! Pity I probably can't get hold of it in UK! i think there is a cross though in seed form available here, just can't remember what its called! It's quality how you can just go and pick up a strain from a shop haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 9, 2016)

Anyone else had the unfortunate pleasure of a proper stinging eyeball after pissing about with the plants and then sitting down, and just yawn or summat an give your eyes a rub? 
Fuck me, I must do it every time and never learn! Stings like foook! 
They say THC is good for glaucoma and eyesite, not when its stuck to your fingers and ya have a good rub, fuckinhell fire!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jun 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Anyone else had the unfortunate pleasure of a proper stinging eyeball after pissing about with the plants and then sitting down, and just yawn or summat an give your eyes a rub?
> Fuck me, I must do it every time and never learn! Stings like foook!
> They say THC is good for glaucoma and eyesite, not when its stuck to your fingers and ya have a good rub, fuckinhell fire!


Haha never got the eyes! If i get my hands in there cuttin leaves and shit on my plant it actually makes me itchy as hell and I get like little red sploch hive/rashes from it. It goes away after like 6 hours and its only a couple but its like I'm allergic to weed. Back years ago i noticed it because i'd stick my hands in a huge bag of weed and itd happen. Weird shit


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 9, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Haha never got the eyes! If i get my hands in there cuttin leaves and shit on my plant it actually makes me itchy as hell and I get like little red sploch hive/rashes from it. It goes away after like 6 hours and its only a couple but its like I'm allergic to weed. Back years ago i noticed it because i'd stick my hands in a huge bag of weed and itd happen. Weird shit


Oh no thats terrible! lol allergic to weed! Haha
It fuckin does me every time, but my hands smell so good after I've been messing around with the plant that I don't wanna wash it off lol I actually did try to wash it off earlier, but I had to scrape it off first, had a nice little chunk of finger hash!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jun 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Oh no thats terrible! lol allergic to weed! Haha
> It fuckin does me every time, but my hands smell so good after I've been messing around with the plant that I don't wanna wash it off lol I actually did try to wash it off earlier, but I had to scrape it off first, had a nice little chunk of finger hash!


Haha right, i don't get how it does that to my arms but not my throat!
Haha good ole finger hash, i still got a couple balls of some from trimming OA

So i've got great demand for Amnesia, going fast so i think i'm gunna have to start another against my previous plans lol i'm thinkin Great White Shark


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 10, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Haha right, i don't get how it does that to my arms but not my throat!
> Haha good ole finger hash, i still got a couple balls of some from trimming OA
> 
> So i've got great demand for Amnesia, going fast so i think i'm gunna have to start another against my previous plans lol i'm thinkin Great White Shark


Doesn't last long does it! The Golden Lemons went ages ago, and then the yield on this LAC is gonna be crap so thats not gonna go far. I need a massive yield on the next grow!


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Doesn't last long does it! The Golden Lemons went ages ago, and then the yield on this LAC is gonna be crap so thats not gonna go far. I need a massive yield on the next grow!


I've the same problem as this is the second grow that isn't up to par this grow is gonna be somewhat better but the next one I want to make a respectable showing


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 10, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I've the same problem as this is the second grow that isn't up to par this grow is gonna be somewhat better but the next one I want to make a respectable showing


Don't think this will even make it into double figures


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jun 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Ahhh thats wank news that mate, how did that happen, was the bud jarred up?


Yes mate it was. I thought it was all cured, but fuck no. It looked like spider webs all over the bud. Got it sorted early enough so I saved the rest. Lesson learned


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jun 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Don't think this will even make it into double figures


What are you expecting off this grow mate. She looks really good


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jun 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Doesn't last long does it! The Golden Lemons went ages ago, and then the yield on this LAC is gonna be crap so thats not gonna go far. I need a massive yield on the next grow!


Seriously, I thought it'd last so long but it's flying away lol Yeah man I'm in the same place, this LSD is gunna be like half of OA so that def won't last long. I want to grow my Blue Dream for a better yeild than Great White but I'm having heat problems so I'd rather grow Blue Dream in optimal conditions once winter rolls around. Great white is germing away as we speak! 

Now I'm putting together a new seed order, lemme know what you think of what I'm thinking so far. Anything you know of that I should add, I want BIG YIELD but not 12+ weeks of flowering.

DNA -Golden Lemons of course
Bomb Seeds - THC Bomb
Bodhi - Not sure on strain yet, everyone loves their gear so figured i should get one
White Widow - Not sure on breeder yet but figured I should try it since it's a classic, open to breeder suggestions.

Thought I had a bigger list haha but now that I type it out it's pretty small


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Don't think this will even make it into double figures


it was that way with the Diablo as right before my eyes it was ripening faster than it was growing & I ended up with ripe popcorn I'm still smoking it as I can't move it but the good news is that it ain't gonna happen again


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 10, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes mate it was. I thought it was all cured, but fuck no. It looked like spider webs all over the bud. Got it sorted early enough so I saved the rest. Lesson learned


Gutted mate. Get yourself a little hygrometer to stick in the jars, should help to avoid it happening again.


mattyblade1 said:


> What are you expecting off this grow mate. She looks really good


I'm not expecting anything over 10 ounce mate, so very disappointing for DWC and a 400w and a long veg time. At this stage I will say that I shan't be doing this strain again.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 10, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Seriously, I thought it'd last so long but it's flying away lol Yeah man I'm in the same place, this LSD is gunna be like half of OA so that def won't last long. I want to grow my Blue Dream for a better yeild than Great White but I'm having heat problems so I'd rather grow Blue Dream in optimal conditions once winter rolls around. Great white is germing away as we speak!
> 
> Now I'm putting together a new seed order, lemme know what you think of what I'm thinking so far. Anything you know of that I should add, I want BIG YIELD but not 12+ weeks of flowering.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the Great White! 
Golden Lemons, A little bird told me yields well and is a nice smoke!
Bomb Seeds. Only heard good stuff about their stuff and the Hash Bomb was a pleasure to grow!
Bodhi, don't know much about it, I'll have a goosey. 
White Widow, like you say its classic! Also on my list, and I've also got a few seeds I think. Not sure on breeders as they were freebies. I know I've one called The Widow. Which is meant to be a better version. Load of bollocks? Probably!
I like DNA Genetics stuff and Reserva Privada as well, basically the same company.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 10, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> it was that way with the Diablo as right before my eyes it was ripening faster than it was growing & I ended up with ripe popcorn I'm still smoking it as I can't move it but the good news is that it ain't gonna happen again


Yeah theres a lot of lessons to be learnt and I don't think we will ever stop learning!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jun 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Good luck with the Great White!
> Golden Lemons, A little bird told me yields well and is a nice smoke!
> Bomb Seeds. Only heard good stuff about their stuff and the Hash Bomb was a pleasure to grow!
> Bodhi, don't know much about it, I'll have a goosey.
> ...


Thanks man! Right on, also gunna get a C99 by Female Seeds, so thats another to the list. Famous for short flower and big yeild so it'll be interesting to test out. 

You familiar with another big yeilder from DNA/Reserva? It's so hard to seed shop with literally thousands of choices lol its crazy


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 10, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Thanks man! Right on, also gunna get a C99 by Female Seeds, so thats another to the list. Famous for short flower and big yeild so it'll be interesting to test out.
> 
> You familiar with another big yeilder from DNA/Reserva? It's so hard to seed shop with literally thousands of choices lol its crazy


As recommended by @horribleherk Skywalker Kush. 
That will be one of my next grows, also Chocolope. Go to the Dinafem website, they have most of their stuff!


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> As recommended by @horribleherk Skywalker Kush.
> That will be one of my next grows, also Chocolope. Go to the Dinafem website, they have most of their stuff!


I switched over to dwc/waterfarm because a grower in Spain yielded a tad over 15 oz.of skywalker with a 400w. light when I had only yielded 7+ oz growing the same strain in coco using same light if you go to the search feature here it's called rp-skywalker round 2 skywalker quality is very good I also grew their holy grail but prefer skywalker they have lemon walker in their grow your own series ( skywalker-X- lemon skunk) which catches my interest as I've grown both parents it should yield good


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jun 13, 2016)

@horribleherk @TheStickMan 
Sounds good, adding to the list! Thanks guys!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 27, 2016)

It seems everyone has left this post now ????


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jul 27, 2016)

not me


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Very good Grape how are you mate? Got a grow on the go at the moment?


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 27, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> It seems everyone has left this post now ????


I heard from stickman about 2 weeks ago he seems well & like everyone else I'm waiting for him to kick off a new grow he is missed


----------



## calliandra (Jul 27, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> It seems everyone has left this post now ????


Hey Matty  How's it going in your neck of the woods? construction done & grow space back up?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 28, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Hey Matty  How's it going in your neck of the woods? construction done & grow space back up?


Hey Cali I hope your well and healthy. Yep renovations complete and new seeds down as of yesterday, 4 to be exact 3 have germinated so fingers crossed. How about yourself? Got another grow on the go?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I heard from stickman about 2 weeks ago he seems well & like everyone else I'm waiting for him to kick off a new grow he is missed


Hay mate how's it going? I PM'd him but haven't got a reply as yet. Do you have a grow on the go?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 28, 2016)

If any of you have a journal of a post please let me know would be good to follow you all on your travels


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 28, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Hay mate how's it going? I PM'd him but haven't got a reply as yet. Do you have a grow on the go?


I've got the mkultraXbubblegum outside & the pinkpanties indoors the link is at the bottom of this post I had problems early on as this my first waterfarm/ dwc Type grow she just started budding


----------



## TheStickMan (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey up everyone! I hope you are all well! I'm sorry that I haven't been around as much as I would like to be! The LA Con was a disaster I only yielded around 6 ounce which is disgraceful for a 400w DWC! I do have a little grow on at the moment but it is in soil which I know nothing about! So I wont be posting any pictures yet, as there is nothing good to look at! 
I am absolutely pulled out with work at the moment, but I cannot wait to get back into growing seriously, soil is not for me and I can't wait to use a DWC system again! 
Thank you all for sticking by. X


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hey up everyone! I hope you are all well! I'm sorry that I haven't been around as much as I would like to be! The LA Con was a disaster I only yielded around 6 ounce which is disgraceful for a 400w DWC! I do have a little grow on at the moment but it is in soil which I know nothing about! So I wont be posting any pictures yet, as there is nothing good to look at!
> I am absolutely pulled out with work at the moment, but I cannot wait to get back into growing seriously, soil is not for me and I can't wait to use a DWC system again!
> Thank you all for sticking by. X


good to hear from you soil is the hardest thing I've ever grown in some people are very good at it ...I'm not one of them!


----------



## calliandra (Jul 28, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Hey Cali I hope your well and healthy. Yep renovations complete and new seeds down as of yesterday, 4 to be exact 3 have germinated so fingers crossed. How about yourself? Got another grow on the go?


Ooo nice! what strains?
I'm doing a few automatics at the mo and getting my closet finetuned. I think I've gotten my no-till soil right (now to learn how to maintain it that way haha!), and am about to switch to Cree COB lights. Getting ready to chop a Pineapple Express (VERY Small, looking at 5G -not OZ - yield there lmao) and grow another one under improved conditions to see if it does better. I'm documenting the grow here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/organic-autos-on-gas-lantern-lighting.911646/


horribleherk said:


> good to hear from you soil is the hardest thing I've ever grown in some people are very good at it ...I'm not one of them!


Haha I'd say the same about growing autos -- I think they must be the very hardest to grow of all - finnicky bitches! lol



TheStickMan said:


> Hey up everyone! I hope you are all well! I'm sorry that I haven't been around as much as I would like to be! The LA Con was a disaster I only yielded around 6 ounce which is disgraceful for a 400w DWC! I do have a little grow on at the moment but it is in soil which I know nothing about! So I wont be posting any pictures yet, as there is nothing good to look at!
> I am absolutely pulled out with work at the moment, but I cannot wait to get back into growing seriously, soil is not for me and I can't wait to use a DWC system again!
> Thank you all for sticking by. X


Hey great you stopped by! ohno, sounds like you're not happy with their progress.... but then again how could you, I don't think there's a way to push plant growth in soil the way it gets pushed in DWC


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 29, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ooo nice! what strains?
> I'm doing a few automatics at the mo and getting my closet finetuned. I think I've gotten my no-till soil right (now to learn how to maintain it that way haha!), and am about to switch to Cree COB lights. Getting ready to chop a Pineapple Express (VERY Small, looking at 5G -not OZ - yield there lmao) and grow another one under improved conditions to see if it does better. I'm documenting the grow here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/organic-autos-on-gas-lantern-lighting.911646/
> 
> Haha I'd say the same about growing autos -- I think they must be the very hardest to grow of all - finnicky bitches! lol
> ...


Totally agree I can't do soil either. I have just put down 4 seeds, 2 x purple bud, 1 x pineapple sativa and 1 x cherry bomb. All in the trusty coco. No pics as yet because they are in the shit stage


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 29, 2016)

sounds like we're all gonna be back for another round hopefully we're all gonna do better & show some progress


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jul 29, 2016)

I've gotten myself a couple of CBD Jam (Delicious Seeds, I believe, with 1:1 to 1:2 ratios) from my trip to Spain this summer. Also I recently finished building a ~180 watt COB fixture. 50% 3000K + 50% 4000K at 80 CRI. I have a couple more 5000K and 2700K but I don't think it would be very practical in this heat and in such a small area.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jul 29, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Totally agree I can't do soil either. I have just put down 4 seeds, 2 x purple bud, 1 x pineapple sativa and 1 x cherry bomb. All in the trusty coco. No pics as yet because they are in the shit stage


No worries, still here as well. I'm very busy with work during the summer so I havn't been on much lately. I have still been growing along though, journals in my sig! 

Awesome strain choices man! I got Blue Mystic and Great White Shark going at the moment, had strawberry deisel in there too but turned out a boy. Here's my two girls though, training got messed up from pulling SD so screen isn't filled right but oh well. About 2 weeks of flowering.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 30, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> No worries, still here as well. I'm very busy with work during the summer so I havn't been on much lately. I have still been growing along though, journals in my sig!
> 
> Awesome strain choices man! I got Blue Mystic and Great White Shark going at the moment, had strawberry deisel in there too but turned out a boy. Here's my two girls though, training got messed up from pulling SD so screen isn't filled right but oh well. About 2 weeks of flowering.


Looking good mate. Nice strains. I thought I would try a sativa as all I see most people grow are indicate rich strains. We will see how they go


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 30, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> sounds like we're all gonna be back for another round hopefully we're all gonna do better & show some progress


Fingers crossed mate. Good to see everyone back. Need the stickman and Cali as well


----------



## TheStickMan (Jul 30, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> good to hear from you soil is the hardest thing I've ever grown in some people are very good at it ...I'm not one of them!


It seems like everything is taking forever! I've got the 3 outdoor sativa strains, and ive just switched to 12/12 yesterday, i'm expecting them to double or maybe even triple in size.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jul 30, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ooo nice! what strains?
> I'm doing a few automatics at the mo and getting my closet finetuned. I think I've gotten my no-till soil right (now to learn how to maintain it that way haha!), and am about to switch to Cree COB lights. Getting ready to chop a Pineapple Express (VERY Small, looking at 5G -not OZ - yield there lmao) and grow another one under improved conditions to see if it does better. I'm documenting the grow here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/organic-autos-on-gas-lantern-lighting.911646/
> 
> Haha I'd say the same about growing autos -- I think they must be the very hardest to grow of all - finnicky bitches! lol
> ...


They are looking alright, some yellowing on the bottom leaves, but not too worried! It just seems like its taken forever to get to the stage. Admittedly I sort of forgot about them, and remember that training I was doing around the pot? That went out of window! lol so they are a weird shape now!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It seems like everything is taking forever! I've got the 3 outdoor sativa strains, and ive just switched to 12/12 yesterday, i'm expecting them to double or maybe even triple in size.


What are you growing Stick? Indoor and out?? 3 of 4 have popped on 2 days.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jul 30, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I've gotten myself a couple of CBD Jam (Delicious Seeds, I believe, with 1:1 to 1:2 ratios) from my trip to Spain this summer. Also I recently finished building a ~180 watt COB fixture. 50% 3000K + 50% 4000K at 80 CRI. I have a couple more 5000K and 2700K but I don't think it would be very practical in this heat and in such a small area.


Good to see you back Grape. How ya diddling? And where are you living now, you still in Spain or in the UK?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> They are looking alright, some yellowing on the bottom leaves, but not too worried! It just seems like its taken forever to get to the stage. Admittedly I sort of forgot about them, and remember that training I was doing around the pot? That went out of window! lol so they are a weird shape now!


Like a hairy minge


----------



## TheStickMan (Jul 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> What are you growing Stick? Indoor and out?? 3 of 4 have popped on 2 days.


Hey up pal, I'm good thanks mate, and glad you had a good holiday! I'm growing indoor mate. I've got 3 plants in soil that I was going to grow outdoors, but it just seemed like too much of a fuck about so ive ended up keeping em in tent. The strains are Durban Poison, Frisian Dew and Hollands Hope. All Sativa Dominant. (Durban Poison is 100% sativa I think). So this is a completely different grow for me.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jul 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Totally agree I can't do soil either. I have just put down 4 seeds, 2 x purple bud, 1 x pineapple sativa and 1 x cherry bomb. All in the trusty coco. No pics as yet because they are in the shit stage


Lovely choice of strains mate.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hey up pal, I'm good thanks mate, and glad you had a good holiday! I'm growing indoor mate. I've got 3 plants in soil that I was going to grow outdoors, but it just seemed like too much of a fuck about so ive ended up keeping em in tent. The strains are Durban Poison, Frisian Dew and Hollands Hope. All Sativa Dominant. (Durban Poison is 100% sativa I think). So this is a completely different grow for me.


Can't wait to see the poison. Love the sound of that strain


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Can't wait to see the poison. Love the sound of that strain


Is the Durban Poison from Nirvana seeds?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jul 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Can't wait to see the poison. Love the sound of that strain





mattyblade1 said:


> Is the Durban Poison from Nirvana seeds?


Old school African strain mate. And its from Dutch Passion, she was the one I was most excited about. A strain I've wanted to do since I first saw it when I was 16. 
She was the runt out of all 3 seeds and was slow to get going, but I'm happy to say that she is now the dominant out of all 3 strains and is the healthiest! I wouldn't be too bothered if the other 2 strains died (harsh lol)!
They are in their second day of 12/12 and I'm wondering whether to keep them growing natural or SCROG them. A DWC plant at this stage would be impossible to bend into shape, but these have such bendy branches that I will be able to train them. 
It would be nice to see 3 big trees in the tent, but I think I will yield more from a SCROG.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jul 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Old school African strain mate. And its from Dutch Passion, she was the one I was most excited about. A strain I've wanted to do since I first saw it when I was 16.
> She was the runt out of all 3 seeds and was slow to get going, but I'm happy to say that she is now the dominant out of all 3 strains and is the healthiest! I wouldn't be too bothered if the other 2 strains died (harsh lol)!
> They are in their second day of 12/12 and I'm wondering whether to keep them growing natural or SCROG them. A DWC plant at this stage would be impossible to bend into shape, but these have such bendy branches that I will be able to train them.
> It would be nice to see 3 big trees in the tent, but I think I will yield more from a SCROG.


Whats your plans with your plants mate? I've only seen you do Autos, so will be interesting what training techniques you will be using, if any.


----------



## calliandra (Jul 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> They are looking alright, some yellowing on the bottom leaves, but not too worried! It just seems like its taken forever to get to the stage. Admittedly I sort of forgot about them, and remember that training I was doing around the pot? That went out of window! lol so they are a weird shape now!


Do show


----------



## TheStickMan (Jul 30, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Do show


Just for you Calli, I will post some!  They aren't on the same sleep pattern as me, so may get some tonight if i'm still awake in a hour, or I will get some in the morning if I'm not a lazy twat and stay in bed! lol
If they are drooping because they need watering I shan't bother haha never had this trouble with DWC! Plants are always perky with DWC, but i'm scared to over water in soil and often come back to droopy plants! I need to find the happy medium with soil, but each plant seems to differ!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jul 30, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Do show


Hollands Hope. 


Durban Poison. 


Frisian Dew.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jul 30, 2016)

I would actually say the Hollands Hope has the best growth. But the Durban Poison is still my favourite. All trained differently.
Hollands Hope - Fimmed
Durban Poison - Mainlined
Frisian Dew - Topped 

The Hollands Hope will be the first to flower, its doing that thing where all the tops start to go that yellow colour from the middle? Know what a mean? I love it when this happens!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jul 30, 2016)

WOW
I've just seen that this thread has received nearly 55,000 views! That is fuckin mental! I hope that people have learnt a lot from all the shite i've posted, good or bad! 
Thank you for reading this and a further thanks if you have contributed to this thread, and a big fucking thank you and much love to all my lovely grower friends that have been with me from the start and are still here. You all know who you are.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 30, 2016)

the thing I like about a sativa is you can flip them early & they will at least triple in size it's like the time after the flip is veg time except you're not paying for 18 hrs of light only 12 I know you're not fond of dirt I'm hoping you'll be pleasantly surprised by the final outcome I'm getting my mind set for my next strain I've found 3 candidates & will make a choice soon I've not had a strapping dwc harvest yet but I'm gonna fix that next grow


----------



## calliandra (Jul 30, 2016)

Ahh thank you!! 
heeey those are some pretty gals you've got there! They seem to have taken the rough treatment quite well too 
Though really, now'S the time to watch your watering, they need more in this phase 
I love the three training techniques, makes them even more individual! 

And I get why you're thinking of scrog, especially looking at the frisian dew - the way she's putting out those top leaves makes her look like she's wanting to stretch lots if given the opportunity haha. But maybe it's a tad late for a for a full reshaping, as you've already flipped? You see, it takes a few days for the plant to reorientate her growth - as in secondary branches that are then exposed to light from what used to be the side. So that would be happening _instead _of stretch, leaving those side buds relatively small. So personally, I'd lean toward some generous LST instead, tying those branches down a bit, but leaving them freestanding... _OR _switch back to veg and give them another week or so to get themselves sorted


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Old school African strain mate. And its from Dutch Passion, she was the one I was most excited about. A strain I've wanted to do since I first saw it when I was 16.
> She was the runt out of all 3 seeds and was slow to get going, but I'm happy to say that she is now the dominant out of all 3 strains and is the healthiest! I wouldn't be too bothered if the other 2 strains died (harsh lol)!
> They are in their second day of 12/12 and I'm wondering whether to keep them growing natural or SCROG them. A DWC plant at this stage would be impossible to bend into shape, but these have such bendy branches that I will be able to train them.
> It would be nice to see 3 big trees in the tent, but I think I will yield more from a SCROG.


Would love to see them.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Whats your plans with your plants mate? I've only seen you do Autos, so will be interesting what training techniques you will be using, if any.


I won't train them mate-


TheStickMan said:


> Whats your plans with your plants mate? I've only seen you do Autos, so will be interesting what training techniques you will be using, if any.


I'm going to turn them early due to the pineapple sativa being a tall plant. So we'll see what happens


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jul 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I won't train them mate-
> 
> I'm going to turn them early due to the pineapple sativa being a tall plant. So we'll see what happens


I grew a sativa once and it got very big very quickly


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hollands Hope.View attachment 3745496
> 
> 
> Durban Poison.View attachment 3745497
> ...


Soil grow ah??? How you finding that mate?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jul 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Good to see you back Grape. How ya diddling? And where are you living now, you still in Spain or in the UK?


still in Spain. but my local seed shop closed down and I have to travel around to get seeds. But at some point I will either order from the dinafem website or start keeping moms


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 31, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I grew a sativa once and it got very big very quickly


That's why I'll turn them early and tie the bitch down if I need to. That didn't come out right did it?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jul 31, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> That's why I'll turn them early and tie the bitch down if I need to. That didn't come out right did it?


I got lost among all the recent posts. What strains do yo have right now?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 31, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I got lost among all the recent posts. What strains do yo have right now?


I'm doing 2 x purple bud, 1 x pineapple sativa and 1 x cherry bomb


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 31, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I'm doing 2 x purple bud, 1 x pineapple sativa and 1 x cherry bomb


No cherry bomb up as yet


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jul 31, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I'm doing 2 x purple bud, 1 x pineapple sativa and 1 x cherry bomb


How are you liking the Purple Bud?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 31, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> How are you liking the Purple Bud?


Mate it's just a seedling so it's ok. Will get some pics up when it's worth it


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 6, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ahh thank you!!
> heeey those are some pretty gals you've got there! They seem to have taken the rough treatment quite well too
> Though really, now'S the time to watch your watering, they need more in this phase
> I love the three training techniques, makes them even more individual!
> ...


Thank you! I seem to have got my watering down pretty well, not a saggy arse leaf in site! I have just left them to it, other than the Durban Poison at the back, I have had to pull the two main tops to the side of the tent as they are growing taller than the other two strains. Everything seems to be going well, and I'm quite happy with them! Still using veg nutrients at the moment, and will switch to flower nutrients in a week or so. I am using my Hydro base nutes as well and they seem to be loving it! This will be a one off soil grow so although it is unlike me to be a tight arse, i'm not forking out for some soil nutes just for one grow. I've got some Biobizz soil nutes somewhere but cant be arsed to find em! lol so just going to plod on with hydro nutes!


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Soil grow ah??? How you finding that mate?


Not too bad mate, just a little slow to what I am used to, will be back in DWC next grow for definite. Hows young uns doing?


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 6, 2016)

UPDATE!
I know I am a pessimistic bastard 95% of the time and I am always wanting more, but the lights have just come on and I've been away for a few days, so I've stuck my head in the tent and I'm as happy as Larry (who the fucks Larry?) 
The girls are looking awesome, and it's so exciting as I have never grown Sativa doms before! I just stood there staring at them with a big grin on my face! Haha
Anyways, heres the pics


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 6, 2016)

My only concern is they are 1 week into 12/12, how fuckin big will they get LOLi can see the tent being absolutely rammed all the way up to the top! Haha I think it's going to be a good experience this one! Let's hope they stay nice and healthy and I don't fuck things up!


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> My only concern is they are 1 week into 12/12, how fuckin big will they get LOLi can see the tent being absolutely rammed all the way up to the top! Haha I think it's going to be a good experience this one! Let's hope they stay nice and healthy and I don't fuck things up!


I like a sativa dominated hybrid you can expect a month of stretch before they settle in depending on the percentage of sativa in the cross


----------



## calliandra (Aug 6, 2016)

Ooo they're looking real nice there  
And more importantly, sounds like your joy of growing is coming back -- good sativa girls, those!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Aug 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> UPDATE!
> I know I am a pessimistic bastard 95% of the time and I am always wanting more, but the lights have just come on and I've been away for a few days, so I've stuck my head in the tent and I'm as happy as Larry (who the fucks Larry?)
> The girls are looking awesome, and it's so exciting as I have never grown Sativa doms before! I just stood there staring at them with a big grin on my face! Haha
> Anyways, heres the pics
> View attachment 3751051 View attachment 3751052 View attachment 3751053 View attachment 3751054 View attachment 3751055 View attachment 3751056 View attachment 3751057 View attachment 3751058


I know exactly what you mean. I grew a mexican sativa this year and she was a beaut, grew fast and tall (small buds though) and barely ate any nutes


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 7, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Not too bad mate, just a little slow to what I am used to, will be back in DWC next grow for definite. Hows young uns doing?


In that shit seedling state. Will get some pics up when there is something to brag about.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 7, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> UPDATE!
> I know I am a pessimistic bastard 95% of the time and I am always wanting more, but the lights have just come on and I've been away for a few days, so I've stuck my head in the tent and I'm as happy as Larry (who the fucks Larry?)
> The girls are looking awesome, and it's so exciting as I have never grown Sativa doms before! I just stood there staring at them with a big grin on my face! Haha
> Anyways, heres the pics
> View attachment 3751051 View attachment 3751052 View attachment 3751053 View attachment 3751054 View attachment 3751055 View attachment 3751056 View attachment 3751057 View attachment 3751058


I love the look of those Stick. Looking really nice. Are you just going to let them go mental? It looks as though they will.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Aug 7, 2016)

tis my little one. feel free to criticize. Yes I know she is small and nute burnt but that's mostly because of the searing heat we've been having
under ~85watts. Gonna flip to flower schedule next week (probably Friday)


----------



## calliandra (Aug 7, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> tis my little one. feel free to criticize. Yes I know she is small and nute burnt but that's mostly because of the searing heat we've been having
> under ~85watts. Gonna flip to flower schedule next week (probably Friday)


hey, for being your lil one she's almost taller than my gals who are getting chopped in a few LMAO (I did autos and messed up in the beginning lol)


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 7, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> tis my little one. feel free to criticize. Yes I know she is small and nute burnt but that's mostly because of the searing heat we've been having
> under ~85watts. Gonna flip to flower schedule next week (probably Friday)


Nothing wrong there Grape man. She looks lovely and healthy. Nice one mate


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 7, 2016)

calliandra said:


> hey, for being your lil one she's almost taller than my gals who are getting chopped in a few LMAO (I did autos and messed up in the beginning lol)


Autos are strange I think. But they can be just as rewarding as photos. Where's the pics Cali?


----------



## calliandra (Aug 7, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Autos are strange I think. But they can be just as rewarding as photos. Where's the pics Cali?


here's the latest 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/organic-autos-on-gas-lantern-lighting.911646/page-2#post-12821876


----------



## calliandra (Aug 7, 2016)

he only rewards I'm getting from the 2 I'm growing now though is about 5 grams and LOTS, TONS of laughs lol


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Aug 7, 2016)

Yesterday I fixed the nute solution and when I checked her today; she blew up.  I'm gonna post a pic again on Friday when I switch to 12/12 and ~185 watt with some more red photons


----------



## Anon Emaus (Aug 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> UPDATE!
> I know I am a pessimistic bastard 95% of the time and I am always wanting more, but the lights have just come on and I've been away for a few days, so I've stuck my head in the tent and I'm as happy as Larry (who the fucks Larry?)
> The girls are looking awesome, and it's so exciting as I have never grown Sativa doms before! I just stood there staring at them with a big grin on my face! Haha
> Anyways, heres the pics
> View attachment 3751051 View attachment 3751052 View attachment 3751053 View attachment 3751054 View attachment 3751055 View attachment 3751056 View attachment 3751057 View attachment 3751058


Hell yeah man! They look fantastic! I can't wait to see all the different buds like a forrest in there! Great job running soil, I'd have no idea where to even start lol!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Hell yeah man! They look fantastic! I can't wait to see all the different buds like a forrest in there! Great job running soil, I'd have no idea where to even start lol!


Very difficult to do I recon


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 13, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I love the look of those Stick. Looking really nice. Are you just going to let them go mental? It looks as though they will.


Just left them to it mate, not seen them for a week, back home tomorrow, can't wait to see em!


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 13, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ooo they're looking real nice there
> And more importantly, sounds like your joy of growing is coming back -- good sativa girls, those!


Thank you! Yeah I'm really excited about this grow, can't wait to see how each buds differ!


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 13, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I grew a mexican sativa this year and she was a beaut, grew fast and tall (small buds though) and barely ate any nutes


Was that in or out?


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 13, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Hell yeah man! They look fantastic! I can't wait to see all the different buds like a forrest in there! Great job running soil, I'd have no idea where to even start lol!





mattyblade1 said:


> Very difficult to do I recon


Cheers! Yeah it's proper different in soil, but I haven't really put any effort in, I just water them every couple of days and thats it, I suppose I've been lucky by giving them just what they need, Ive just been feeding hydroponic veg nutes and they seem to like it! Things could change now though as they had started preflowering the last time I saw them, so will change the flower nutes this week.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Aug 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Was that in or out?


vegged in the tent with 150 watter MH. And it got too big for the tent so I moved out


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Aug 13, 2016)

I think I'm finally catching up to @TheStickMan 's DWC grow with this hempy. I'm hoping to break the 1g/watt limit this run


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 13, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> vegged in the tent with 150 watter MH. And it got too big for the tent so I moved out


What did ya end up with?


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 13, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I think I'm finally catching up to @TheStickMan 's DWC grow with this hempy. I'm hoping to break the 1g/watt limit this run


Looking good!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Aug 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> What did ya end up with?


Mold and very little bud. It was a fail  But I've got feel for the sativa strain stretch and feed schedule


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 14, 2016)

Second week after the switch.one full week.


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Aug 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3757381 View attachment 3757382 View attachment 3757383


Noice. Still 400 watt?


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 14, 2016)

hey stickman if you can control the beasts you have a prime candidate for a dwc


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 15, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Noice. Still 400 watt?


Yes mate still using the 400.


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 15, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman if you can control the beasts you have a prime candidate for a dwc


Yeah, would only need a couple of weeks veg with these, especially the Durban Poison!


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah, would only need a couple of weeks veg with these, especially the Durban Poison!


yeah just saying


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 16, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah just saying


Not sure how long these have been vegged for but its a long time anyways, they'd be monsters in no time in DWC, I'm gonna see how these turn out and may consider doing one in DWC next time round


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm in Bacelona at the minute and have left my 3 girls growing unattended. Can't wait to see them in 2 days. Looking good Stickman. Fair play to you for the soil grow. It's tricky to do.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 16, 2016)

soil is tricky but if done right gives good product soon I'll get my first dwc/waterfarm harvest & ive found a new hydro method I really like I'm looking at a 315 cmh/ lec that is supposed to flower a 3x3 area & equal at least 500w. of hps = larger yields @ lower power consumption but for now my trusted 250-400 switchable hps is happening my outdoors mkultraXbubblegum is throwing those little cotton balls I'm thinking she might finance the new light I could afford to split my room & run 1 waterfarm under the 315 & the other under the 250 hps & if somethings really looking good I could kick it up to 400 for a month or so or if I didn't run it I still have a spare my goal is a 1 lb. harvest from a single waterfarm


----------



## calliandra (Aug 17, 2016)

Wohoo! nothing puny about those girls there!
Looking magnificent they are!


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 19, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I'm in Bacelona at the minute and have left my 3 girls growing unattended. Can't wait to see them in 2 days. Looking good Stickman. Fair play to you for the soil grow. It's tricky to do.


Another holiday?! I could do with getting away for a bit. Hows the girls looking now you're back mate?


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> soil is tricky but if done right gives good product soon I'll get my first dwc/waterfarm harvest & ive found a new hydro method I really like I'm looking at a 315 cmh/ lec that is supposed to flower a 3x3 area & equal at least 500w. of hps = larger yields @ lower power consumption but for now my trusted 250-400 switchable hps is happening my outdoors mkultraXbubblegum is throwing those little cotton balls I'm thinking she might finance the new light I could afford to split my room & run 1 waterfarm under the 315 & the other under the 250 hps & if somethings really looking good I could kick it up to 400 for a month or so or if I didn't run it I still have a spare my goal is a 1 lb. harvest from a single waterfarm


I've been looking at the same light mate, looks good. I still haven't seen a proper grow done with one though with a final yield amount. Should be looking at around 500gram yield then if its equivalent to a 500w HPS?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Aug 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I've been looking at the same light mate, looks good. I still haven't seen a proper grow done with one though with a final yield amount. Should be looking at around 500gram yield then if its equivalent to a 500w HPS?


There's loads on the 315w cmh light on this website. People swear by it


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 19, 2016)

not as xpensive as led & a bit cheaper to run & should pick up the yield also the improved light spectrum is supposed increase thc


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> not as xpensive as led & a bit cheaper to run & should pick up the yield also the improved light spectrum is supposed increase thc


Reckon it would replace my 400 with better results then?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Another holiday?! I could do with getting away for a bit. Hows the girls looking now you're back mate?


The Sativa is ok but the purple bud look a bit lime green in colour. They are a little slow at the moment. But we'll stick with it. I'll get some pics up shortly mate


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Aug 19, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> The Sativa is ok but the purple bud look a bit lime green in colour. They are a little slow at the moment. But we'll stick with it. I'll get some pics up shortly mate


If it's the white label Purple Bud (in my exp) they grow slow with thick stems and dark green but come up with big-ass buds


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Reckon it would replace my 400 with better results then?


that is what I'm considering but as you well know I could use a little more experience with my present setup at least one more grow it just looks like a sure fire way to pick up my yield/ quality as a quality led is just so expensive & I'm afraid of the cheap ones still a bit more studying to do but I think the 315 cmh/ & not just any one is the hot setup it's gotta be the low frequency- square wave ballast & a Phillips bulb that makes it happen still researching but that is the way it's looking & 3100k I think


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 20, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> If it's the white label Purple Bud (in my exp) they grow slow with thick stems and dark green but come up with big-ass buds


It is grape yes. They are slow and lime green a little bit. I'm going to turn them soon anyway because of the sativa. Don't want to wait to long because of the height issues.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Aug 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Second week after the switch.one full week. View attachment 3757368 View attachment 3757369 View attachment 3757370 View attachment 3757372


Lovely trees man! Big girls you got there! Lets see if you can top the largest cola! I think mine was 31g's? Looks like you'll have a good chance on those taller branches, thats what happened with my tall ones on OA


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 22, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Lovely trees man! Big girls you got there! Lets see if you can top the largest cola! I think mine was 31g's? Looks like you'll have a good chance on those taller branches, thats what happened with my tall ones on OA


 I don't think I'll be beating this one anytime soon! Haha Especially with this grow. Massive difference between soil and dwc is how strong the branches are, I don't think these could support anywhere near that weight! I think I'm gonna have to help them out in a few weeks time and add some supports in


----------



## calliandra (Aug 22, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3763603 I don't think I'll be beating this one anytime soon! Haha Especially with this grow. Massive difference between soil and dwc is how strong the branches are, I don't think these could support anywhere near that weight! I think I'm gonna have to help them out in a few weeks time and add some supports in


omg lol what was this? (As in strain haha)


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 23, 2016)

calliandra said:


> omg lol what was this? (As in strain haha)


That was the Golden Lemons that Calli, what a beast she was!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Aug 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> That was the Golden Lemons that Calli, what a beast she was!


moar pics!!!!


----------



## noobzilla (Aug 23, 2016)

Just read the whole post. All I did was pop in a few minutes at a time and read a little so it took me about a week lol. Great work and appreciate the friendship/bonds you guys have created. Keep it up and good luck with your current grows!


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 23, 2016)

noobzilla said:


> Just read the whole post. All I did was pop in a few minutes at a time and read a little so it took me about a week lol. Great work and appreciate the friendship/bonds you guys have created. Keep it up and good luck with your current grows!


Thank you very much! This post has really touched me!  I am glad that you have enjoyed reading through it!
I'd like to think that we are a nice bunch here, and so diverse aswell! All of us are from different parts of the world, it's great! 
So feel free to join us, we aren't all experts but we love what we do, and thats all that matters!


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 23, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> moar pics!!!!


I'll wang some old Golden Lemons pics on in next day or so when I have time mate!


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'll wang some old Golden Lemons pics on in next day or so when I have time mate!


that grow has set the mark for me & that guy was right this is a great thread to visit especially if you go to other parts of Riu it's not as relaxing as here


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 23, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> that grow has set the mark for me & that guy was right this is a great thread to visit especially if you go to other parts of Riu it's not as relaxing as here


Herk you are well respected and also a big part of this thread, you have some great knowledge and in whole you are a fucking lovely bloke.
Also you've got some big ass guns and no one wants to fuck with ya! Haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Herk you are well respected and also a big part of this thread, you have some great knowledge and in whole you are a fucking lovely bloke.
> Also you've got some big ass guns and no one wants to fuck with ya! Haha


And i'd just like to thank you as well, your name maybe HorribleHerk but you are far from horrible my friend.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 23, 2016)

thanks stickman we do have some fun around here & do a little growing to boot


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 24, 2016)

How's everyone going with their grows? All good?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Aug 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> How's everyone going with their grows? All good?


mine is quite alright. Gonna post a pic tomorrow if necessary


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 24, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> mine is quite alright. Gonna post a pic tomorrow if necessary


Lovely jubbly, can't wait to see, was looking nice and healthy in the last photo, are you switching soon?


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm gonna post some pics up Saturday, thatll be 2 weeks since I last updated.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 24, 2016)

hey stickman I'm about 3+ weeks from harvest it's not gonna be as big as I would like but still better than I expected more important is the fact I think I've gained the knowledge to kick things up a notch for my next one


----------



## Anon Emaus (Aug 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3763603 I don't think I'll be beating this one anytime soon! Haha Especially with this grow. Massive difference between soil and dwc is how strong the branches are, I don't think these could support anywhere near that weight! I think I'm gonna have to help them out in a few weeks time and add some supports in


haha, shit thats right, you had the biggest one! I thought it was other way around lol Yeah you'll probably have to start helpin them stand, at least with dirt you can easily use a stake. 

What size pot are you in and what type of soil?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Aug 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> How's everyone going with their grows? All good?


Other than my bit of troubles from the possible lockout everything is going pretty smoothly. I'll try to get some pics up soon, I thought I had some newer ones but I guess not. Buds are making pretty good progress size wise, Great White Shark appears to be the winner in size so far.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> That was the Golden Lemons that Calli, what a beast she was!


She was a big girl. Awesome


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Thank you very much! This post has really touched me!  I am glad that you have enjoyed reading through it!
> I'd like to think that we are a nice bunch here, and so diverse aswell! All of us are from different parts of the world, it's great!
> So feel free to join us, we aren't all experts but we love what we do, and thats all that matters!


I'm a fuckn expert mate. Lol


----------



## applejuicer10 (Aug 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> How's everyone going with their grows? All good?


eh, cant figure what to make of my ppm/ph right now, but it could be worse lol.
feel free to come check it out Stick


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 26, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman I'm about 3+ weeks from harvest it's not gonna be as big as I would like but still better than I expected more important is the fact I think I've gained the knowledge to kick things up a notch for my next oneView attachment 3764738


Looks wicked mate!! Some nice and unusual colours on her mate, and looks like shes going to reward you with a great yield!


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 26, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> haha, shit thats right, you had the biggest one! I thought it was other way around lol Yeah you'll probably have to start helpin them stand, at least with dirt you can easily use a stake.
> 
> What size pot are you in and what type of soil?


I'd love to beat it one day!! I might get some yoyo's or summat to help them stand, i've already had to tie one branch off. 
Each of em is in 10 litre pots, and the soil I think is just Terra potting soil, as they were originally meant for guerrilla. But it seems fine, I can feed em what I want as there is probably fuck all in the soil now. I'm finding this grow really simplistic but fun, I just put my head in tent every 2 days and give them each 2 litres of water. Thats it, job done. 
I think they might become a pain in the arse now though, now that they are in full flower mode, i nailed the veg and knew what they liked, but I just neec to see what they will like now theyre blooming.
I can't to get my DWC going again though! Its ridiculous how weak these branches are and how long it took them to get this big! I reckon they had about 2 month veg (majority was under a single T5 though)


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 26, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Other than my bit of troubles from the possible lockout everything is going pretty smoothly. I'll try to get some pics up soon, I thought I had some newer ones but I guess not. Buds are making pretty good progress size wise, Great White Shark appears to be the winner in size so far.


I still wanna do the GWS


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 26, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I'm a fuckn expert mate. Lol


I meant everyone except you mate!! Haha 
I meant no offence to anyone but none of us are really, there is not many experts out there, unless that is your job and you do it day in day out, but for us lot its a hobby and we have jobs to go to! lol 
(Although there is an absolute expert on here called something like Afghan King, although the fucking idiot can not spell Afghan properly, or use proper grammar or punctuation.) He once started having a go at us all, and all the messages got deleted and I nearly got banned for what I posted back! Haha I wish you could have seen them all!


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 26, 2016)

applejuicer10 said:


> eh, cant figure what to make of my ppm/ph right now, but it could be worse lol.
> feel free to come check it out Stick


Post a link then mucka and we'll have a butchers.


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 26, 2016)

Nah then. Update.
Durban Poison (the lass at the back) is booming, she's got two tops tied off at the back and one top sat right under the lamp that is a lot fatter than the rest. 
Hollands Hope (the lass at the left hand side that has skinny buds) she is only producing shit little skinny buds. Hollands Hope is Indica dominant while the other two are Sativas. I think she would benefit from a different feed and the light a bit higher as the buds below seem to be doing just fine. This strain is more suited towards colder wetter climates, and it shows. She can fuck off though, she's getting fed the same as the other two the fussy twat. 
Frisian Dew (lass on right hand side). I love her. The smell from her is amazingly fruity and skunky, ive grown an Auto Frisian Dew before and the smell is bang same. I had my fingers crossed that she'd be the purple phenotype but I think she's just the green one. 

The Durban Poison will be the producer out of these 3. Hollands Hope has yet to surprise me. The Frisian Dew will be the nicest and smelliest, and if she turns purple then she's gonna be sweet. My moneys still on Durban Poison being the best though. Lets hope she lives upto my dream when I first dreamt about growing when I was 16.


----------



## applejuicer10 (Aug 26, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Post a link then mucka and we'll have a butchers.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/ak48xlucca-brasi-600w-rdwc-first-time-hydro.918647/ 
just working out the kinks (i hope lol)


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 27, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Nah then. Update.
> Durban Poison (the lass at the back) is booming, she's got two tops tied off at the back and one top sat right under the lamp that is a lot fatter than the rest.
> Hollands Hope (the lass at the left hand side that has skinny buds) she is only producing shit little skinny buds. Hollands Hope is Indica dominant while the other two are Sativas. I think she would benefit from a different feed and the light a bit higher as the buds below seem to be doing just fine. This strain is more suited towards colder wetter climates, and it shows. She can fuck off though, she's getting fed the same as the other two the fussy twat.
> Frisian Dew (lass on right hand side). I love her. The smell from her is amazingly fruity and skunky, ive grown an Auto Frisian Dew before and the smell is bang same. I had my fingers crossed that she'd be the purple phenotype but I think she's just the green one.
> ...


Lovely look chicks again Stick


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Very sativa like Stick love it! I just turned mine 2 days ago. Pics soon I promise


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 27, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Very sativa like Stick love it! I just turned mine 2 days ago. Pics soon I promise


Can't wait to see them mate! It's been a while since you last had a grow on the go, and I don't think I've see you do photoperiod strains before, be good to see what you can do in that big space of yours!


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Lights are on, so i've stuck me head in tent an had a look at em.
The Durban Poison didn't have much of a smell before, but now has the strange aniseedy sweet smell to her that I have always read about! 
The Frisian Dew smell is just wicked! Lovely fruity skunk smell and the tops are just falling over from the weight, and the real flimsy branches! Need to support her ASAP! Its bank holiday though, grow shops closed! Bastard! 
Hollands Hope is just foxtailing like mad, hates the heat and in general is just been a mardy arse! Also not much smell other than smelling like a battered sausage from chippy! (She really does lol)


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Can't wait to see them mate! It's been a while since you last had a grow on the go, and I don't think I've see you do photoperiod strains before, be good to see what you can do in that big space of yours!


Will get some pics up tonight Stick. The Pineapple Sativa I way out growing the 2 Purple bud plants at the moment. Grape did say they were slow and he was correct. Changed to the 400 watt beast last nite so my temps are up a little but fuck it they're love'n it. Pics tonight I promise


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Lights are on, so i've stuck me head in tent an had a look at em.
> The Durban Poison didn't have much of a smell before, but now has the strange aniseedy sweet smell to her that I have always read about!
> The Frisian Dew smell is just wicked! Lovely fruity skunk smell and the tops are just falling over from the weight, and the real flimsy branches! Need to support her ASAP! Its bank holiday though, grow shops closed! Bastard!
> Hollands Hope is just foxtailing like mad, hates the heat and in general is just been a mardy arse! Also not much smell other than smelling like a battered sausage from chippy! (She really does lol)


Sounds and looks like the Durban is the way to go then? Why not try that strain in a DWC grow??


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Aug 28, 2016)

sorry I'm late. here's mine. it'll be week 3 on Tuesday. I think she;s right on schedule


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Noice Grape man


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 28, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Sounds and looks like the Durban is the way to go then? Why not try that strain in a DWC grow??


I would certainly like to try it mate, but not sure how it would go, it wouldn't need much veg time. I am strain hunting at the minute, and wondering what to go for.
Are you doing any training with these plants, or just letting them go natural?


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 28, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> sorry I'm late. here's mine. it'll be week 3 on Tuesday. I think she;s right on schedule


Looking good, and you've filled that space well!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Ok as promised here are my 3 girls. 2 front plants are the purple bud and the larger one at the back is the Pineapple Sative.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I would certainly like to try it mate, but not sure how it would go, it wouldn't need much veg time. I am strain hunting at the minute, and wondering what to go for.
> Are you doing any training with these plants, or just letting them go natural?


Just natural mate I have the space


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 28, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Just natural mate I have the space


Looking nice and healthy mate! 
Whats crack then in your loft? Have you got a bit sheeted out or are you using a tent?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking nice and healthy mate!
> Whats crack then in your loft? Have you got a bit sheeted out or are you using a tent?


Yes mate I have a corner sheeted off. It's about 2 meters wide and 7 feet high going up like a pyramid. Not ideal but seems to work well with plenty of fresh air coming in though a vent in my awning if that makes sense. When it's really cold I redirect that from the bathroom so it's room temp air. Plenty of c02. Either way it seems to work really well.


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes mate I have a corner sheeted off. It's about 2 meters wide and 7 feet high going up like a pyramid. Not ideal but seems to work well with plenty of fresh air coming in though a vent in my awning if that makes sense. When it's really cold I redirect that from the bathroom so it's room temp air. Plenty of c02. Either way it seems to work really well.


Sounds good to me mate!


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 30, 2016)

hey stickman how's everything going? as for me all is well & im putting all my hard learned lessons in perspective as she finishes off possibly turn purple I dropped ppm.down to 700's-ish next grow I'm going for the gusto learning as I go although not the ideal grow I'm gonna get somethings here in the next week for my next grow from www.midnightfarmsclones.com or www.darkheartnursery.com here is today's pic harvest in about 3 weeks


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 30, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman how's everything going? as for me all is well & im putting all my hard learned lessons in perspective as she finishes off possibly turn purple I dropped ppm.down to 700's-ish next grow I'm going for the gusto learning as I go although not the ideal grow I'm gonna get somethings here in the next week for my next grow from www.midnightfarmsclones.com or www.darkheartnursery.com here is today's pic harvest in about 3 weeksView attachment 3769156


Looking good Herk. Smashing it


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 31, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman how's everything going? as for me all is well & im putting all my hard learned lessons in perspective as she finishes off possibly turn purple I dropped ppm.down to 700's-ish next grow I'm going for the gusto learning as I go although not the ideal grow I'm gonna get somethings here in the next week for my next grow from www.midnightfarmsclones.com or www.darkheartnursery.com here is today's pic harvest in about 3 weeksView attachment 3769156


Looking great mate, fingers crossed she goes purple! I'll have a look at those links.
Mine are looking good, other than last night I notice some yellowing on some leaves, not sure what it is yet, not had chance to look into it. It could quite simply be nute burn, but I think it may be a ph issue. The Hollands Hope still looks shite and continuing to fox tail and not put any weight on the buds, I think she'll be made into hash. Hopefully the other two will use the energy she isn't using to pack weight on!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Sep 1, 2016)

Beautiful girls stick! I can't wait to see them swell up like baseball bats!

Here's my girls, with a stable ph the past week it appears the discoloration has subsided.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 1, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Beautiful girls stick! I can't wait to see them swell up like baseball bats!
> 
> Here's my girls, with a stable ph the past week it appears the discoloration has subsided.


good to hear !


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 2, 2016)

Is this msnl's hash bomb,looks great


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 2, 2016)

I ended up going with www.darkheartnursery.com for 2 of their strains headband & stardawg I'm wanting to run with the big dogs for my next grow


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 3, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Beautiful girls stick! I can't wait to see them swell up like baseball bats!
> 
> Here's my girls, with a stable ph the past week it appears the discoloration has subsided.


Looking sweet! How long left now?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 3, 2016)

tyke1973 said:


> Is this msnl's hash bomb,looks great


Cheers! Its by Bomb Seeds


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 3, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I ended up going with www.darkheartnursery.com for 2 of their strains headband & stardawg I'm wanting to run with the big dogs for my next grow View attachment 3771758


Whats the genetics Herk, and what medium you using?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Whats the genetics Herk, and what medium you using?


still using the waterfarms which is a form of dwc with hydroton & a drip collar the genetics of the headband is sour diesel-X- og- kush the stardawg is a pheno of chemdawg


----------



## Anon Emaus (Sep 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking sweet! How long left now?


Finishing week 7 of flower on Monday. I think she'll need till the end of the month, doesn't look remotely close yet.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 10, 2016)

Got some new seeds on way
Critical 2.0
Blue Dream
Strawberry Amnesia
Blue Cheese
Not sure which ones I'll be doing yet. I'm thinking Critical cos I want a big yield, get some extra cash in for Christmas! haha
My current grow will be done in 3/4 weeks then I'll be back using DWC. And will probably do a SCROG.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Got some new seeds on way
> Critical 2.0
> Blue Dream
> Strawberry Amnesia
> ...


Sounds like a good line-up  I just put a seed in to germinate as well (Mendocino Purple Kush)

hey stickman I've been meaning to ask you how are you liking growing in soil so far? what do you feed?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Got some new seeds on way
> Critical 2.0
> Blue Dream
> Strawberry Amnesia
> ...


that's exactly what I want to do & get either a 315 lec/ cmh or a cob led of some sort I'm after a larger harvest but keep my overhead close to what it is now blue dream can yield big as well there is some info in this link (www.darkheartnursery.com ) I'm gonna grow their headband the available clones is why I haven't bought seeds lately


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 10, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Sounds like a good line-up  I just put a seed in to germinate as well (Mendocino Purple Kush)
> 
> hey stickman I've been meaning to ask you how are you liking growing in soil so far? what do you feed?


Have you done the Purple Kush before Grape? I know you like your colours! 
The soil is alright, it was weird seeing how slow the growth is in the veg stage, it is however very simple, you can just leave them to it and just water every couple of days. Ive got some issues going on at the moment though with yellowing leaves and I don't think its nute burn. Maybe ph. Been away for a week and come back and its worse thsn before, need to sort it out. 
They are just getting fed my normal hydroponic base nutes snd then boost and PK that can be used in soil or hydro. I didn't want to spend any money on nutes for them as I won't be doing a soil grow again. I have got some biobizz organic base nutes knocking about somewhere, but can't find em, they might be in loft, but can't be arsed to go up there and look haha.
Yield wise, it won't be owt magnificent, probably end up with 6-8 ounce. Mainly because the Hollands Hope does not like the heat in the tent and is just foxtailing and making small skinny airy buds. The Frisian Dew buds smell gorgeous and they are fsttening up but do seem a bit airy. The Durban Poison however are solid, got some nice thick colas on her, smells lovely as well. 
My prediction is 
Durban Poison 3 ounce
Frisian Dew 2 ounce
Hollands Hope 1 ounce
I'm going to chop them all at the same time, regardless. They are all 8-9 week strains.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 10, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> that's exactly what I want to do & get either a 315 lec/ cmh or a cob led of some sort I'm after a larger harvest but keep my overhead close to what it is now blue dream can yield big as well there is some info in this link (www.darkheartnursery.com ) I'm gonna grow their headband the available clones is why I haven't bought seeds lately


Well the Critical 2.0 is Dinafems version of Critical Mass, which I think is an improved Big Bud? So it's a commercial strain, supposed massive yields and it is meant to stink as well, which is what people are after round here. 
I am so tempted to do the Blue Dream as well though next time around, seen as its going to be colder over the next few months and that may encourage the lovely blue colour to come out!! 
It's funny you mention that link, I've been on the Dark Heart Nursery today, typing Blue Dream in Google took me there! 
Also funny, I've been looking at 315w CMH lighting today! Haha I think I'm gonna pick one up this week! I've read really good stuff, and it seems that it is comparable to a like 450w in HPS? Also they are meant to be better for terpenes and flavonoids, which I think hydroponic systems somehow lack compared to soil grown plants.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Have you done the Purple Kush before Grape? I know you like your colours!
> The soil is alright, it was weird seeing how slow the growth is in the veg stage, it is however very simple, you can just leave them to it and just water every couple of days. Ive got some issues going on at the moment though with yellowing leaves and I don't think its nute burn. Maybe ph. Been away for a week and come back and its worse thsn before, need to sort it out.
> They are just getting fed my normal hydroponic base nutes snd then boost and PK that can be used in soil or hydro. I didn't want to spend any money on nutes for them as I won't be doing a soil grow again. I have got some biobizz organic base nutes knocking about somewhere, but can't find em, they might be in loft, but can't be arsed to go up there and look haha.
> Yield wise, it won't be owt magnificent, probably end up with 6-8 ounce. Mainly because the Hollands Hope does not like the heat in the tent and is just foxtailing and making small skinny airy buds. The Frisian Dew buds smell gorgeous and they are fsttening up but do seem a bit airy. The Durban Poison however are solid, got some nice thick colas on her, smells lovely as well.
> ...


ye I do like the colours  but then again I don't have much choice since my local seed shop closed off and I'm just using whatever seeds I already have. I can't be bothered with keeping a mother although I have some leds that I'm not using 
I was asking cause my passive drain to waste hydro method is going outta control since I don't have the time to tweak and fiddle with ppms and different NPK ratios as there is no universal recipe for all strains. I have to keep experimenting or ditch everything and go all soil. Basically I have the same issue with yellowing leaves before their time and ph going out of ballance
I would gladly trade some of the yield off for little to no maintenance


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 10, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> ye I do like the colours  but then again I don't have much choice since my local seed shop closed off and I'm just using whatever seeds I already have. I can't be bothered with keeping a mother although I have some leds that I'm not using
> I was asking cause my passive drain to waste hydro method is going outta control since I don't have the time to tweak and fiddle with ppms and different NPK ratios as there is no universal recipe for all strains. I have to keep experimenting or ditch everything and go all soil. Basically I have the same issue with yellowing leaves before their time and ph going out of ballance
> I would gladly trade some of the yield off for little to no maintenance


I think it's a massive trade off yield wise. But it depends what you are growing for, if its just for personal use then I reckon you may be better off with soil, as the finished product will be better, especially if grown organic like our good friend @calliandra does. I reckon the quality of her smoke would piss all over our hydroponic grown buddah.
For me though it's an hobby, I can't even smoke my stuff, so I do like to profit a lot from it whilst still growing strains that I want to see and for my mates, strains that they would never be able to buy from the commercial dealers. It brings a big smile to my face when someone tries my stuff and they are amazed at it. 
So if a few ounce can last you for your needs between grows then go for it. I thought hempy was meant to be s fairly easy and more rewarding way to grow though?

To put into comparison, this soil grow will get 8 ounce if I'm lucky. Next time when I use DWC and using a massive yielder like Critical I'm expecting 18ounce plus


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 10, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> ye I do like the colours  but then again I don't have much choice since my local seed shop closed off and I'm just using whatever seeds I already have. I can't be bothered with keeping a mother although I have some leds that I'm not using
> I was asking cause my passive drain to waste hydro method is going outta control since I don't have the time to tweak and fiddle with ppms and different NPK ratios as there is no universal recipe for all strains. I have to keep experimenting or ditch everything and go all soil. Basically I have the same issue with yellowing leaves before their time and ph going out of ballance
> I would gladly trade some of the yield off for little to no maintenance


A massive yield can still be obtained in soil though, a mate of mine grew 2 plants in soil under a 600w and got 22oz. It was his first grow, he did everything by the book. Strain was Double Berry, it was lovely smoke as well.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 10, 2016)

@calliandra and @mattyblade1 how are you getting on with your grows?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 10, 2016)

Also @Gregor Eisenhorn you seem to have fucked off and forgot about us all! How are you and your grows?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Well the Critical 2.0 is Dinafems version of Critical Mass, which I think is an improved Big Bud? So it's a commercial strain, supposed massive yields and it is meant to stink as well, which is what people are after round here.
> I am so tempted to do the Blue Dream as well though next time around, seen as its going to be colder over the next few months and that may encourage the lovely blue colour to come out!!
> It's funny you mention that link, I've been on the Dark Heart Nursery today, typing Blue Dream in Google took me there!
> Also funny, I've been looking at 315w CMH lighting today! Haha I think I'm gonna pick one up this week! I've read really good stuff, and it seems that it is comparable to a like 450w in HPS? Also they are meant to be better for terpenes and flavonoids, which I think hydroponic systems somehow lack compared to soil grown plants.


depending on who I've asked the 315 lec is equal to 500-600 w. Of hps. I see 1 lb. harvest possible as one guy got 400 gr. in e& f dwc should be higher as for me it's chop time & headband is ready to kick off hopefully a very merry Christmas


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 10, 2016)

critical Jack is another good one delicious seeds or dinafem has it


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 10, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> depending on who I've asked the 315 lec is equal to 500-600 w. Of hps. I see 1 lb. harvest possible as one guy got 400 gr. in e& f dwc should be higher as for me it's chop time & headband is ready to kick off hopefully a very merry Christmas


I've already bossed well over a pound with the DWC with a 400w HPS, shaming 600w growers! Haha soz 600 watt growers! 
With the new 315w light i'd want to be getting at least 500g. All the best with the chop Herk and may the Headband become really fat and smelly!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I've already bossed well over a pound with the DWC with a 400w HPS, shaming 600w growers! Haha soz 600 watt growers!
> With the new 315w light i'd want to be getting at least 500g. All the best with the chop Herk and may the Headband become really fat and smelly!


everyone who has switched from 400 hps to the 315 cmh/ lec claims a significant gain & like you've stated a good strain & dwc should be able to pull 500 g. without a gain in the power bill same holds true for the newest cob led's just a cmh is about 1/2 the price of a good led I've been studying up quite a bit


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 10, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> everyone who has switched from 400 hps to the 315 cmh/ lec claims a significant gain & like you've stated a good strain & dwc should be able to pull 500 g. without a gain in the power bill same holds true for the newest cob led's just a cmh is about 1/2 the price of a good led I've been studying up quite a bit


Man, I'm sure the LECs are great but 10 times out of 10 I;d go with the COBs: even light distribution, cooler temps, cheaper in the long run, dimmable, pet project


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 11, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> everyone who has switched from 400 hps to the 315 cmh/ lec claims a significant gain & like you've stated a good strain & dwc should be able to pull 500 g. without a gain in the power bill same holds true for the newest cob led's just a cmh is about 1/2 the price of a good led I've been studying up quite a bit





grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Man, I'm sure the LECs are great but 10 times out of 10 I;d go with the COBs: even light distribution, cooler temps, cheaper in the long run, dimmable, pet project


Yeah the price of LED's is ridiculous and there isn't much out there in the UK market, seen one in the grow shop but its like £1500! I don't really know much about LEDs and don't know what to look for in a good unit. The CMH is the way to go for me.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah the price of LED's is ridiculous and there isn't much out there in the UK market, seen one in the grow shop but its like £1500! I don't really know much about LEDs and don't know what to look for in a good unit. The CMH is the way to go for me.


How much does the LEC system cost in your neck of the woods?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 11, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> How much does the LEC system cost in your neck of the woods?


Just bought one, £520 lol


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Just bought one, £520 lol


Congrats mate. Don't forget to post results


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Just bought one, £520 lol


congratulations on the light there is a lot of stuff available here but that being said before I get a led I'm gonna have to study a bit more the 315 lec. is pretty simple over here I've found them as cheap as $267.00 usd. I'm waiting for more grow reports on the ecosunlite 2&3 cob led's using the us made Cree led's & Chinese drivers $314.00 for the 2 cob 300w. & $435.00 for the 480w. 3 cob they catch my interest & scare me at the same time but I think you could get 1-1/2 lb harvest once dialed in any way thats the direction my thoughts are drifting my room is 45 in. square which is a tad larger than 1 meter sq. I want the largest return without a significant gain in my overhead the 315 lec at this time is my logical choice with my resources at hand & if all goes well down the road the 315 lec could very well finance a led


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 11, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Congrats mate. Don't forget to post results


Will do mate, can't wait to start a fresh grow with it and see how it does!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 11, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> congratulations on the light there is a lot of stuff available here but that being said before I get a led I'm gonna have to study a bit more the 315 lec. is pretty simple over here I've found them as cheap as $267.00 usd. I'm waiting for more grow reports on the ecosunlite 2&3 cob led's using the us made Cree led's & Chinese drivers $314.00 for the 2 cob 300w. & $435.00 for the 480w. 3 cob they catch my interest & scare me at the same time but I think you could get 1-1/2 lb harvest once dialed in any way thats the direction my thoughts are drifting my room is 45 in. square which is a tad larger than 1 meter sq. I want the largest return without a significant gain in my overhead the 315 lec at this time is my logical choice with my resources at hand & if all goes well down the road the 315 lec could very well finance a led


Should get my hands on it on Wednesday, the grow shop didn't have it in stock so just paid and need to wait for it to arrive. 
It sounds like a good plan to me Herk, I think I will end up down the LED route in a few years time once there is something solid and proven over here, and doesn't cost an arm and a leg! 
I'm hoping it is going to help with the heat issues as well. Just need to figure out the distance from canopy.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 11, 2016)

Here it is.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 11, 2016)

Think I'm gonna start a new thread soon, a lot has changed since the 250w Hash Bomb title lol 
I'll finish this grow off and then start a new thread, i'll tag you all in it when I do.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Here it is. View attachment 3778221 View attachment 3778222 View attachment 3778223 View attachment 3778224 View attachment 3778225


that's the real deal people are doing very well with that setup the chemist 77 has a thread & my friend InTheSystem just kicked off a cheese grow I see good stuff in your future I too am considering a new thread as mine is no longer accurate & im gonna have to figure out how to link it to my posts I chopped today & im not gonna get much but I've doubled what anyone has yielded with this strain & more important is the fact I've completed my first dwc grow I know there is much more to be had with my setup


----------



## calliandra (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey guys!
Congrats on the chop Herk, and on the lights Stick!
Really looking forward to seeing them in action too!

Nix organic - I've jumped to the dark side for a beat and went exterminator on my fungus gnats with a pyrethum spray LMAO regretting it just a bit. Whilst I was spraying I knocked my lights and thus was forced to set them straight whilst my head was in the pyrethum cloud - I almost died myself?  Seriously, I had to lie down and have a sleep afterwards 

To round off my attack, I spread a good 3cm layer of quartz sand over my soil (after feeding some SST and a handful of compost, which I am hoping will help counteract the poison I introduced to my system). So now every time I open my closet some Beach Boys tune hits me (I think it's _Surfin' USA _and no I'm not a fan, it's unnerving LMAO)

Anyway - my current Pineapple Express on day 39 with 3-4 weeks to go:


And I'm finally sprouting a Mephisto Sour Stomper which will probably go into the soil tonight, tomorrow morn at the latest.
Just not sure how I'm going to plant them with that fat layer of sand on my soil? haha
Cheers!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 12, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Hey guys!
> Congrats on the chop Herk, and on the lights Stick!
> Really looking forward to seeing them in action too!
> 
> ...


Haha you nutter! it sounds like it's good gear the pyrethum! Can I have some? lol 
The Pineapple Express looks really healthy and dare I say looks like it will yield more than the last one? 
The Sour Stomper sounds great! haha what are the genetics? Is it an auto? 
Good luck with the rest of the grow!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 12, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> that's the real deal people are doing very well with that setup the chemist 77 has a thread & my friend InTheSystem just kicked off a cheese grow I see good stuff in your future I too am considering a new thread as mine is no longer accurate & im gonna have to figure out how to link it to my posts I chopped today & im not gonna get much but I've doubled what anyone has yielded with this strain & more important is the fact I've completed my first dwc grow I know there is much more to be had with my setup


Congratulations mate! It does look like it will be a decent harvest though! And the way you turned those plants around was amazing. Good luck with the Headband and Stardawg!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 12, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Here it is. View attachment 3778221 View attachment 3778222 View attachment 3778223 View attachment 3778224 View attachment 3778225


THIS. looks.FUCKING. SWEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 12, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> THIS. looks.FUCKING. SWEEEEEEEEEEET


It's a sexy looking unit innit?!! Lets hope it performs as well as it looks!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 12, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Hey guys!
> Congrats on the chop Herk, and on the lights Stick!
> Really looking forward to seeing them in action too!
> 
> ...


you have to be careful when breathing sprays/ vapor especially if they come into a heat source Mephisto is supposed o be the word in autos which I have not not much experience with


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 12, 2016)

I've been steadily researching these ,cobs & other led's & I really think you've made a sound - logical choice I'm a bit envious but will soon have either a 315 or a cob I'm a bit afraid of some of the led's & the ones that hands down get results like the amare are costly which takes me full circle to the 315


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 12, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I've been steadily researching these ,cobs & other led's & I really think you've made a sound - logical choice I'm a bit envious but will soon have either a 315 or a cob I'm a bit afraid of some of the led's & the ones that hands down get results like the amare are costly which takes me full circle to the 315


I'm really excited mate to get my hands on it, I think I should have it on Wednesday and will finish this grow off with it. I'm hoping it can improve the Hollands Hope that is just foxtailing like mad and making wispy fluffy shite buds, with it been an outdoor strain bred for the colder climate I think the HPS been so close and the heat is just causing it to be like that, the lower buds are a lot better than the tops. I'm expecting a good heat difference with the CMH, and it seems like the lamp needs to be around 25" away from the canopy. I have read through @TheChemist77 thread, which is excellent, and have asked the question about light height, just waiting for someone to get back to me. I do think it will be a bit of trial and error though for me to find my sweet spot, all grows being different and all that. 
So yeah I agree with you, I think I have bought the right kit for me, it is an expensive initial investment, but I'm hoping it will pay for itself with the added yield in its first proper grow, which I think will be Critical, so we can see what can be achieved from it! 
And I know what you mean about the LED's, I just don't trust them enough to be investing a lot of money in them! I've got a 200w LED unit that I bought a few year ago, and it just didn't perform how I wanted it too. It is probably just Jap crap and I know the technology has improved massively especially with the COB's but that unit still cost a lot more than my Adjust-a-Wing digital HPS set up!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 12, 2016)

Mate I hope your well. Yep it's going well. I turned them 2 weeks ago and they are a little slow changing. I didn't wait until they showed their sex so maybe that's why. Only just saw the first postal tonight mate. Will get some pics shortly. How's yours mate ?? Get some pics up.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 12, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Hey guys!
> Congrats on the chop Herk, and on the lights Stick!
> Really looking forward to seeing them in action too!
> 
> ...


Your some craic Calli


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 12, 2016)

You all seem to be getting on well with your grows. Can I suggest some pics so we can take a look. Makes for conversation. I like also the different light solutions that are available now. I'm old skool though. I started growing in 95 and I only know 1 way. But good to learn from you all.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 12, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate I hope your well. Yep it's going well. I turned them 2 weeks ago and they are a little slow changing. I didn't wait until they showed their sex so maybe that's why. Only just saw the first postal tonight mate. Will get some pics shortly. How's yours mate ?? Get some pics up.


Hey up pal, good to hear from you. I'm sound thanks mate, how are you?
None of my grows have ever shown sex before I flipped, I once waited 3 weeks after the switch before the first pistil appeared. That is why I never start the countdown from the day I switched to 12/12.
Mine have a bit of a problem going off with yellow leaves, I haven't really got the time to sort em out, they're just gonna have to cope and whatever happens happens. I flushed em a couple of days ago and going to feed them tonight with lower strength nutes. I might get some pics up tonight or in the morning. They have had 6 full weeks up to now.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 12, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> You all seem to be getting on well with your grows. Can I suggest some pics so we can take a look. Makes for conversation. I like also the different light solutions that are available now. I'm old skool though. I started growing in 95 and I only know 1 way. But good to learn from you all.


Yep, I also encourage this, wang some pics on, it's an open thread, I don't mind loads of pics!
I always thought I'd be growing under HPS mate, but have researched the CDM'S because of @horribleherk. So the other day I just thought fuck it, I'm buying one. It all sounds good for me, I suppose not everyone, but for my set up it sounds great. We will see anyways mate with the next few grows, and hopefully it will make other unsure growers considering to go down that path make their mind up whether it is for them or not.


----------



## calliandra (Sep 12, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Your some craic Calli


Yeah I know right! 



TheStickMan said:


> Haha you nutter! it sounds like it's good gear the pyrethum! Can I have some? lol
> The Pineapple Express looks really healthy and dare I say looks like it will yield more than the last one?
> The Sour Stomper sounds great! haha what are the genetics? Is it an auto?
> Good luck with the rest of the grow!


Ah, not sure - I have the impression she stopped growing when I nuked the closet, though she does seem to be picking up again now. I still haven't figured out how to feed my soil either, so I haven't been pushing her. So while she definitely has a beautiful form (I _really _like the just-LST approach I used on her!), it remains to be seen how that translates into yield haha

Yeah the Sour Stomper is an auto strain too. It's my last grow before my move, and it's going to be tight to get her to finish on time since I dawdled with the fungus gnat issue.
Mephisto genetics are 3 guys based in Spain who have specialized in creating awesome automatic strains - and what I've seen of them has been breathtaking, even in the hands of mere mortals (There's a whole Mephisto subforum on autoflower.net, where the mephisto guys also share their experiences, been lurking around there peeking into other people's grow rooms haha). So it will be a test of my environment too - if they go tiny too, I seriously need to rethink  So I'm half hopeful, half fearful lol
Btw I resolved the "how to plant" question by making craters in the sand. Planted them yesterday 



horribleherk said:


> I've been steadily researching these ,cobs & other led's & I really think you've made a sound - logical choice I'm a bit envious but will soon have either a 315 or a cob I'm a bit afraid of some of the led's & the ones that hands down get results like the amare are costly which takes me full circle to the 315


Yeah lights! I'd say it's the one most disputed and confusing aspects of indoor growing at the mo. I just switched to (DIY Cree CXB3590 3500K) COBs myself after a long and trying attempt to understand what is really relevant - I admit I just gave up at some point haha
I think lights are in a sort of snake oil phase at the mo... Just hoping the snake oil of my choice takes me somewhere good! Same goes for Stick's newest!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hey up pal, good to hear from you. I'm sound thanks mate, how are you?
> None of my grows have ever shown sex before I flipped, I once waited 3 weeks after the switch before the first pistil appeared. That is why I never start the countdown from the day I switched to 12/12.
> Mine have a bit of a problem going off with yellow leaves, I haven't really got the time to sort em out, they're just gonna have to cope and whatever happens happens. I flushed em a couple of days ago and going to feed them tonight with lower strength nutes. I might get some pics up tonight or in the morning. They have had 6 full weeks up to now.


I'm starting to see small pistols now on the Pineapple Sativa. The purple bud x 2 are very slow starters but we are also seeing shoots of change. Will get some pics up tonight if I can


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 13, 2016)

Week 6.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 13, 2016)

Durban Poison.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 13, 2016)

Frisian Dew.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 13, 2016)

Hollands Hope (or No Hope is what I'm calling her!) 
Should have just killed her.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 13, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yeah I know right!
> 
> 
> Ah, not sure - I have the impression she stopped growing when I nuked the closet, though she does seem to be picking up again now. I still haven't figured out how to feed my soil either, so I haven't been pushing her. So while she definitely has a beautiful form (I _really _like the just-LST approach I used on her!), it remains to be seen how that translates into yield haha
> ...


I've been looking at the timber 4- cob 300 w Cree 3590 3500k kit as well as California light works ss440 & the amares & the ecosunlite Chinese made knock- off that uses Cree cobs & chips with Chinese drivers they seem to work & for a led are priced really good I'm waiting for some grows using them to finish but it looks like I'll use a 315 for awhile until I can figure the led thing out


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 13, 2016)

What's wrong with Holland Hope? It looks great


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 13, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> What's wrong with Holland Hope? It looks great


Its shite mate, just all leaf, no bud! I'm going to give it a chance under the 315w see if it prefers the conditions, otherwise Id just chop it now and let the other two use the energy it is wasting.


----------



## calliandra (Sep 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Its shite mate, just all leaf, no bud! I'm going to give it a chance under the 315w see if it prefers the conditions, otherwise Id just chop it now and let the other two use the energy it is wasting.


Maaan you are sooo mean 

But yes, worlds of difference as compared to the others... as it will be more often than not, however, your gradation of shite is the other man's fat nugget LMAO
That said, yeah she looks unbalanced and knotty somehow, with the leaf tips turning up or down or twisting or burning, overfed a bit maybe?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 13, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Maaan you are sooo mean
> 
> But yes, worlds of difference as compared to the others... as it will be more often than not, however, your gradation of shite is the other man's fat nugget LMAO
> That said, yeah she looks unbalanced and knotty somehow, with the leaf tips turning up or down or twisting or burning, overfed a bit maybe?


She deserves it lol 
And no one would be happy with her! Yeah I agree, they are all a bit over fed with nutes, going to lower them a bit this week.
The Durban Poison is mint though, the buds are proper solid, I'm quite happy with her! Just can't wait for them to finish though and get back to the 1 plant DWC, going to have a good clean of the tent and make a good SCROG screen that can be lifted and suspended in order for me to clean out the res and just make life easier.


----------



## calliandra (Sep 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> She deserves it lol
> And no one would be happy with her! Yeah I agree, they are all a bit over fed with nutes, going to lower them a bit this week.
> The Durban Poison is mint though, the buds are proper solid, I'm quite happy with her! Just can't wait for them to finish though and get back to the 1 plant DWC, going to have a good clean of the tent and make a good SCROG screen that can be lifted and suspended in order for me to clean out the res and just make life easier.


Ohyeah I so hear you, there's something liberating about the freshness of starting a new grow
Just in a few weeks for you, today for me lol 
So in the meantime, I'll share my beach babies with you:
 
freshly sprouted!
...nanaaa .. USA... nanananaaanaaaa... USA... 
Dammit close that closet door will ya?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 13, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ohyeah I so hear you, there's something liberating about the freshness of starting a new grow
> Just in a few weeks for you, today for me lol
> So in the meantime, I'll share my beach babies with you:
> View attachment 3779896
> ...


PMSL 
Everybodies gone surfiinnnnn!! 
Surfin USA! 
This post has made me realise 2 things. 
1. How much I love your madness!
2. How shit the Beach Boys were! 
Don't ever change Calli lol


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> PMSL
> Everybodies gone surfiinnnnn!!
> Surfin USA!
> This post has made me realise 2 things.
> ...


remember when the Beatles did back in the ussr? that was their mockery of the beach boys that was an excellent song they were so much better than the beach boys I don't even know why they wasted their time but I'm glad they did then their is Ireland's answer van Morrison & them not to mention Rory Gallagher yeah good ol days I like all music if it's good


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Durban Poison.View attachment 3779547 View attachment 3779548 View attachment 3779549 View attachment 3779550


What's the Durban poison like mate?


----------



## calliandra (Sep 13, 2016)

LMAO uhoh Stick! They got ya too there, eh?! 


horribleherk said:


> remember when the Beatles did back in the ussr? that was their mockery of the beach boys that was an excellent song they were so much better than the beach boys I don't even know why they wasted their time but I'm glad they did then their is Ireland's answer van Morrison & them not to mention Rory Gallagher yeah good ol days I like all music if it's good


That's really cool, didn't know that!
I'm going to try to exorcise the Beach Boys out of my closet with the Beatles then haha
Unless someone knows of a catchy beach song that's even better suited to that end?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> What's the Durban poison like mate?


Sweet as fuck mate, solid colas and lovely smell. All 3 strains smell wicked to be fair, but the buds on the Durban are great.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> remember when the Beatles did back in the ussr? that was their mockery of the beach boys that was an excellent song they were so much better than the beach boys I don't even know why they wasted their time but I'm glad they did then their is Ireland's answer van Morrison & them not to mention Rory Gallagher yeah good ol days I like all music if it's good


Yeah good tune that mate!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LMAO uhoh Stick! They got ya too there, eh?!
> 
> That's really cool, didn't know that!
> I'm going to try to exorcise the Beach Boys out of my closet with the Beatles then haha
> Unless someone knows of a catchy beach song that's even better suited to that end?


Beach songs? Hmmmmm....
Otis Redding - Dock of the Bay
Led Zepplin - The Ocean
Metallica - Enter SANDman lol
Or anything by Ocean Colour Scene!
Especially The Riverboat Song, nice riff to stick in your head!






Any more?!!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Sweet as fuck mate, solid colas and lovely smell. All 3 strains smell wicked to be fair, but the buds on the Durban are great.


I'm doing a Pineapple Sativa as you know which is 80% Sativa and 20% blue dream I believe. So I'm hoping for the same result. I once grew one in a huge pot in my backyard in Australia and it grew to almost 2 stories high. I'm am a bit concerned that it may be to big for my room in the end.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2016)

Sounds like a good strain mate, what size pots are they in? Mine are only in 10 litre soil. They doubled in size when I switched , yours could triple in size mate. 
And its mad innit how big they can groe outdoors!


----------



## calliandra (Sep 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Beach songs? Hmmmmm....
> Otis Redding - Dock of the Bay
> Led Zepplin - The Ocean
> Metallica - Enter SANDman lol
> ...


haha awesome - yeah I really like that Riverboat Song, but it reminds me dangerously of an earwig I just got rid of after a week of humming it in town, in the garden, everywhere LOL
So I've put them all into a playlist, added Incubus' Wish you were here (how could I not think of that one?), and opened the closet door, fingers crossed!

And here are the sand babies, groovin to Metallica haha, Day 1 today and freshly misted:


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Beach songs? Hmmmmm....
> Otis Redding - Dock of the Bay
> Led Zepplin - The Ocean
> Metallica - Enter SANDman lol
> ...


how about the doors riders on the storm


----------



## calliandra (Sep 14, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> how about the doors riders on the storm


Ha, yeah added - tho I need to resist turning on the fan and get images of giant plants waving in the wind from it?  (which leads right on to California Dreaming LOL)
But hey, I wouldn't mind that as a kind of fortune telling for this grow! Cheers!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> how about the doors riders on the storm


Never listened to The Doors before, so just YouTubed that track and love it! Love the mellow guitar playing, very relaxing! Going to have a listen of more of their stuff!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2016)

calliandra said:


> haha awesome - yeah I really like that Riverboat Song, but it reminds me dangerously of an earwig I just got rid of after a week of humming it in town, in the garden, everywhere LOL
> So I've put them all into a playlist, added Incubus' Wish you were here (how could I not think of that one?), and opened the closet door, fingers crossed!
> 
> And here are the sand babies, groovin to Metallica haha, Day 1 today and freshly misted:
> View attachment 3780619


I love Ocean Colour Scene, great band! 
That photo sort of looks like a leopard or summat with green eyes! lol 
And great shout on the Incubus track!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2016)

Heres a bit of a tedious link to beach tunes. This band are from Brighton, which has a beach! lol
My favourite band. 2 members, a bass guitarist and drummer. Mike Kerr and Ben Thatcher.
Royal Blood. 





















The album is amazing, every track is great.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2016)

I urge everyone who reads this to have a listen to Royal Blood! Amazing!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2016)

The light is here, just fitted it. It's fuckin amazing how bright it is compared to the 400w HPS! And the 315 lamp is about half the size of it! Some good times ahead I think!!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> The light is here, just fitted it. It's fuckin amazing how bright it is compared to the 400w HPS! And the 315 lamp is about half the size of it! Some good times ahead I think!! View attachment 3780799 View attachment 3780800


I want one hell yeah!!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 14, 2016)

their claim to fame is it has a lot more usable light


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 14, 2016)

The ballast makes a low frequency square wave I believe which makes the bulb "stay on" rather than flicker really really fast, which makes more light


----------



## calliandra (Sep 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Heres a bit of a tedious link to beach tunes. This band are from Brighton, which has a beach! lol
> My favourite band. 2 members, a bass guitarist and drummer. Mike Kerr and Ben Thatcher.
> Royal Blood.
> The album is amazing, every track is great.


Stick!!! What can I say - thank you! 
Who needs guitars anyways lol
Yes these guys _are _amazing, no other word for it!
Definitely going in amongst my favorites too! (and onto the exorcist playlist lmao)

Great celebratory tunes for the arrival of your light too - it's SLICK! very elegant!
So this one goes for both veg and flower?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 15, 2016)

As promised my 3 girls. The Sativa is, you guessed it at the back. The front 2 are purple bud


----------



## calliandra (Sep 15, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> As promised my 3 girls. The Sativa is, you guessed it at the back. The front 2 are purple bud


Vigorous is the word that comes to mind when I see those  Nice leaves and stems!
But say, have you switched to soil or is your coco just that dark?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 15, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Stick!!! What can I say - thank you!
> Who needs guitars anyways lol
> Yes these guys _are _amazing, no other word for it!
> Definitely going in amongst my favorites too! (and onto the exorcist playlist lmao)
> ...


They're great aren't they! Amazing how they make so much noise for 2 people lol 
Yeah I'll be running it for both veg and flower, I can dim it as well, think theres 7 different settings. I might set my other tent up though and start my next grow whilst these are finishing off. So i'll stick in my old light and put a 250w metal halide in.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 15, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> their claim to fame is it has a lot more usable light





grapefruitmarmalade said:


> The ballast makes a low frequency square wave I believe which makes the bulb "stay on" rather than flicker really really fast, which makes more light





calliandra said:


> Stick!!! What can I say - thank you!
> Who needs guitars anyways lol
> Yes these guys _are _amazing, no other word for it!
> Definitely going in amongst my favorites too! (and onto the exorcist playlist lmao)
> ...


Yeah both correct. 
Although it is a 315w, it also can run on 380w. Yeah, more Power!! And can dim it as well for veg.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 15, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> As promised my 3 girls. The Sativa is, you guessed it at the back. The front 2 are purple bud


Looking good mate, have they been topped?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 15, 2016)

I've got the unit 10" above the tallest tops. I've read that 20/22" is best or some bleaching can occur. Its been on for 12 hours and can't see any difference in colour of leaves or buds. I'll have to keep an eye on it. It's as high up as it will go, to go higher it will mean pissing about with the hangers and I can't be arsed lol


----------



## Anon Emaus (Sep 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah both correct.
> Although it is a 315w, it also can run on 380w. Yeah, more Power!! And can dim it as well for veg.
> View attachment 3781200


Sorry been outta the loop here, just did my catching up going thru a few pages haha I gotta get back on here more often, my busy season is almost over, but unfortunately(well also fortunate) I may be moving this winter so I won't be starting a new grow until I have things more sorted out on when exactly I'll be moving. BUT once I move I'll own my own house finally(currently renting) and the real fun will start!! Mother plants, veg area & flower area will be in the works! 

You're killing me with the new hardware! I just blew a bit of cash on my new Radiant Cool Hood when I guess I shoulda bought one of these bad boys lol I think this 600w is a bit overkill for my current setup, that 315 probably would have been my best bet. Of all things I'd say heat is my biggest enemy so I'd love to hear what your thoughts are on heat output on that vs the hps? I've come across those 315's quite often in my forum browsing and as you've all said, it's always fantastic feedback


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 15, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Vigorous is the word that comes to mind when I see those  Nice leaves and stems!
> But say, have you switched to soil or is your coco just that dark?


I had just watered. It's 100% coco coir. Shit flash on IPhone doesn't help either


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking good mate, have they been topped?


Yes each just once.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 15, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> The ballast makes a low frequency square wave I believe which makes the bulb "stay on" rather than flicker really really fast, which makes more light


this is true


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 15, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes each just once.


Thought so mate! I thought this is weird seeing you topping, but then again I've only ever seen you do Auto's!! All the best with this grow!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 15, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Sorry been outta the loop here, just did my catching up going thru a few pages haha I gotta get back on here more often, my busy season is almost over, but unfortunately(well also fortunate) I may be moving this winter so I won't be starting a new grow until I have things more sorted out on when exactly I'll be moving. BUT once I move I'll own my own house finally(currently renting) and the real fun will start!! Mother plants, veg area & flower area will be in the works!
> 
> You're killing me with the new hardware! I just blew a bit of cash on my new Radiant Cool Hood when I guess I shoulda bought one of these bad boys lol I think this 600w is a bit overkill for my current setup, that 315 probably would have been my best bet. Of all things I'd say heat is my biggest enemy so I'd love to hear what your thoughts are on heat output on that vs the hps? I've come across those 315's quite often in my forum browsing and as you've all said, it's always fantastic feedback


Good to hear from you! 
Good luck with moving and that mate! Keep in touch with us all though even if you don't have a crop on the go! 
The 315 sounds perfect for me, I can't increase my grow space and I don't want to increase energy costs either. So its an all round winner for me.
Heat, I couldn't tell you as my thermo/hygrometer fell to the floor the other day and is Friar Tucked, so I need to buy a new one! The ballast is fixed to the unit though and does kick off some heat, but there is a lot of open air around the unit, my Adjust-A-Wing before was massive and didn't leave much space for air to pass around.
In all, i'm over the moon with it, it screams quality. But we need to see some results. I'm going to build a SCROG screen for the DWC bucket that will allow me to lift the plant and screen up so I can still clean the res and do a complete res change every week. 
I've worked it all out, and on paper it all looks good, just need to buy the supplies and make it!!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Thought so mate! I thought this is weird seeing you topping, but then again I've only ever seen you do Auto's!! All the best with this grow!


Cheers mate. Yes they seem to be doing well. Flowers now showing everywhere, hoping for an end of November harvest.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 16, 2016)

I think you're well on the way to creating the perfect setup with what you have to work with as for me I look at the led's but everything points to the 315 setup & I think the mkultraXbubblegum is gonna finance it she's been outside finishing up & is pretty much ready loaded up with quality bud midway down the branches to the top she is loaded up got that classic bubblegum smell & a fair amount of frost a good strain & hats off to th- seeds on this one


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 16, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I think you're well on the way to creating the perfect setup with what you have to work with as for me I look at the led's but everything points to the 315 setup & I think the mkultraXbubblegum is gonna finance it she's been outside finishing up & is pretty much ready loaded up with quality bud midway down the branches to the top she is loaded up got that classic bubblegum smell & a fair amount of frost a good strain & hats off to th- seeds on this oneView attachment 3782229


Like I have said in your thread mate, a tremendous effort! You was gonna ditch her but you spun it around and have grown a little beauty. looking at her I reckon you will pull 5-7 ounce which will easily fund a 315 CDM/CMH/LEC whatever ya wanna call em lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 17, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Sorry been outta the loop here, just did my catching up going thru a few pages haha I gotta get back on here more often, my busy season is almost over, but unfortunately(well also fortunate) I may be moving this winter so I won't be starting a new grow until I have things more sorted out on when exactly I'll be moving. BUT once I move I'll own my own house finally(currently renting) and the real fun will start!! Mother plants, veg area & flower area will be in the works!
> 
> You're killing me with the new hardware! I just blew a bit of cash on my new Radiant Cool Hood when I guess I shoulda bought one of these bad boys lol I think this 600w is a bit overkill for my current setup, that 315 probably would have been my best bet. Of all things I'd say heat is my biggest enemy so I'd love to hear what your thoughts are on heat output on that vs the hps? I've come across those 315's quite often in my forum browsing and as you've all said, it's always fantastic feedback


Still haven't got a thermometer but would just like to say that I opened the tent this morning and was shocked! There was no blast of heat as soon as I unzipped the tent, it actually seemed cooler in there than the room the tent is in! .


----------



## calliandra (Sep 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Still haven't got a thermometer but would just like to say that I opened the tent this morning and was shocked! There was no blast of heat as soon as I unzipped the tent, it actually seemed cooler in there than the room the tent is in! .


wow sounds amazing! seems it's keeping its promises, good for you 

My babies (and the pineapple Express) got a compost tea today, I think the PE is resuming her flowering (seemed like she stopped for a few... the pyrethrum maybe?  haha) but I wanted to give both a bit of a boost. Hope it helps them as I keep searching for a comfortable lighting situation for them 

So when are you going to sprout?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 17, 2016)

calliandra said:


> wow sounds amazing! seems it's keeping its promises, good for you
> 
> My babies (and the pineapple Express) got a compost tea today, I think the PE is resuming her flowering (seemed like she stopped for a few... the pyrethrum maybe?  haha) but I wanted to give both a bit of a boost. Hope it helps them as I keep searching for a comfortable lighting situation for them
> 
> So when are you going to sprout?


I reckon the PE was hearing Good Vibrations by The Beach Boys and it gave her some Bad Vibrations lol
I got my new seeds yesterday, and well done to Humboldt Seeds for the gorgeous presentation, a lovely wooden box with the seeds in! And as always great presentation by Dinafem, I love those little tins the seeds come in! As always got shit loads of stickers which is nice, and a free T Shirt with Dinafem Seeds wrote across it! Not sure I'll be wearing the T-shirt in public though! lol Hey look at me, I grow Dinafem seeds!!
Police kicking fuck outta door 2 hours later lol
I have been very tempted yet hungover to start the new seed today! I think I'll wait till these are nearly done, theyre going to need the tent to dry in, and I still need to build this liftable SCROG screen!


----------



## InTheSystem (Sep 17, 2016)

Some very impressive growing in this thread, well done! That light is bad boy haha. I have been looking at CMH for years and never got around to buying it. As said in Herks thread, I will be very interested to see how that performs. Whats the price on one of them bad boys? haha Cheers.


----------



## calliandra (Sep 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I reckon the PE was hearing Good Vibrations by The Beach Boys and it gave her some Bad Vibrations lol


Dam I must send the guys at Fast Buds some decent playlists then - because they definitely never heard a note of that at my place haha! BTW the closet is clear of them - an occasional snippet of Led Zeppelin and Royal Blood floating around, but that's it 



> I got my new seeds yesterday, and well done to Humboldt Seeds for the gorgeous presentation, a lovely wooden box with the seeds in! And as always great presentation by Dinafem, I love those little tins the seeds come in! As always got shit loads of stickers which is nice, and a free T Shirt with Dinafem Seeds wrote across it! Not sure I'll be wearing the T-shirt in public though! lol Hey look at me, I grow Dinafem seeds!!
> Police kicking fuck outta door 2 hours later lol
> I have been very tempted yet hungover to start the new seed today! I think I'll wait till these are nearly done, theyre going to need the tent to dry in, and I still need to build this liftable SCROG screen!


LOL yeah I really don't care for the gear they send along with the seeds for exactly that reason - I'm not at all paranoid but I don't have to broadcast my little hobby either, right? 

Yeah no need to rush it, it's just a few weeks now anyways - how are your earthy gals progressing meanwhile?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I reckon the PE was hearing Good Vibrations by The Beach Boys and it gave her some Bad Vibrations lol
> I got my new seeds yesterday, and well done to Humboldt Seeds for the gorgeous presentation, a lovely wooden box with the seeds in! And as always great presentation by Dinafem, I love those little tins the seeds come in! As always got shit loads of stickers which is nice, and a free T Shirt with Dinafem Seeds wrote across it! Not sure I'll be wearing the T-shirt in public though! lol Hey look at me, I grow Dinafem seeds!!
> Police kicking fuck outta door 2 hours later lol
> I have been very tempted yet hungover to start the new seed today! I think I'll wait till these are nearly done, theyre going to need the tent to dry in, and I still need to build this liftable SCROG screen!


Sorry Stick you may have said, but what seeds did you purchase mate. Give me some ideas for my next grow


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 18, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Dam I must send the guys at Fast Buds some decent playlists then - because they definitely never heard a note of that at my place haha! BTW the closet is clear of them - an occasional snippet of Led Zeppelin and Royal Blood floating around, but that's it
> 
> 
> LOL yeah I really don't care for the gear they send along with the seeds for exactly that reason - I'm not at all paranoid but I don't have to broadcast my little hobby either, right?
> ...


Cali same as me. I chuck all the shit they give with the seeds away. What am I a teenager that's going to get a wank off my mates in the shopping mall on Saturday arvo because I have a Sensi Seeds T-shirt


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 18, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Cali same as me. I chuck all the shit they give with the seeds away. What am I a teenager that's going to get a wank off my mates in the shopping mall on Saturday arvo because I have a Sensi Seeds T-shirt


LOL. I actually have a few fridge mangets which I am not proud of lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 18, 2016)

InTheSystem said:


> Some very impressive growing in this thread, well done! That light is bad boy haha. I have been looking at CMH for years and never got around to buying it. As said in Herks thread, I will be very interested to see how that performs. Whats the price on one of them bad boys? haha Cheers.


Cheers mate, I must say though that I haven't done anything impressive lately lol
Hoping things change next time around. I paid £520 for the unit, which is a big investment but it should pay for itself!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 18, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Dam I must send the guys at Fast Buds some decent playlists then - because they definitely never heard a note of that at my place haha! BTW the closet is clear of them - an occasional snippet of Led Zeppelin and Royal Blood floating around, but that's it
> 
> 
> LOL yeah I really don't care for the gear they send along with the seeds for exactly that reason - I'm not at all paranoid but I don't have to broadcast my little hobby either, right?
> ...


Yeah It's strange that they send stuff like that!!
The Durban Poison is looking great, really healthier than she was last week and continuing to pack weight on the buds. 
The Frisian Dew just looks like it has given up on life lol all the leaves have gone brown and crispy lol I have dropped the nutes by half as well but she still isn't happy. Went to check ph and the ph meter is either broke or needs new batteries. I'll just buy a new un, wanted a Blu Lab one for ages.
The No Hope is still showing no sign of hope lol I came very close to just chopping it the other day! 
So in all, I just can't wait till its over and done with!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 18, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Sorry Stick you may have said, but what seeds did you purchase mate. Give me some ideas for my next grow


Got Blue Dream, Critical +, Blue Cheese and Strawberry Amnesia. The Strawberry Amnesia may interest you, its Sativa Dominant.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 18, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Cali same as me. I chuck all the shit they give with the seeds away. What am I a teenager that's going to get a wank off my mates in the shopping mall on Saturday arvo because I have a Sensi Seeds T-shirt


That was my plan! Have you been following me! haha


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> That was my plan! Have you been following me! haha


No. I mean yes... No, no I haven't


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Got Blue Dream, Critical +, Blue Cheese and Strawberry Amnesia. The Strawberry Amnesia may interest you, its Sativa Dominant.


What's 100% blue dream like?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Strawberry amnesia sounds very good. I like the smell of your jizz my Stickman


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 18, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> LOL. I actually have a few fridge mangets which I am not proud of lol


How are Grapeman. Hope your keeping well champ


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 18, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> No. I mean yes... No, no I haven't


Don't tell fibs, you saw me getting wanked off in my Dinafem T-Shirt didn't ya? lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 18, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> What's 100% blue dream like?


It's all the rage mate, people go mad for it, I wanna see what all the hype is about! But I'll be doing the Critical next grow, its supposed to be a massive yielder.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 18, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Strawberry amnesia sounds very good. I like the smell of your jizz my Stickman


PMSL
Cheers mate, but that is the worst thing anyone has ever said to me!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 18, 2016)

hey stickman after firing up the new light do you think you could flower 1 meter square ??? I'm figuring my options on getting one together now they make a conversion kit as well allowing me to use my current hood considerable cheaper but that being said 2 of them could be ran on my budget of electricity but that's still a ways off & this next grow should ell me something as I'm not getting the most out of my current setup


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 18, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman after firing up the new light do you think you could flower 1 meter square ??? I'm figuring my options on getting one together now they make a conversion kit as well allowing me to use my current hood considerable cheaper but that being said 2 of them could be ran on my budget of electricity but that's still a ways off & this next grow should ell me something as I'm not getting the most out of my current setup


It is really hard to say at the minute mate, the change in brightness is immence compared to HPS, and it seems to have lowered the temperature somewhat, but I can't confirm this as my thermometers fucked. The plants weren't doing too well anyways, I've given up on two of them and am now only interested in the Durban Poison. She is looking healthy as owt now since I installed the CMH, but this could also be due to other factors. 
So I think we can only judge this light once I do a full grow with it, from start to finish.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 18, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It is really hard to say at the minute mate, the change in brightness is immence compared to HPS, and it seems to have lowered the temperature somewhat, but I can't confirm this as my thermometers fucked. The plants weren't doing too well anyways, I've given up on two of them and am now only interested in the Durban Poison. She is looking healthy as owt now since I installed the CMH, but this could also be due to other factors.
> So I think we can only judge this light once I do a full grow with it, from start to finish.


yeah I know you're pretty far along in this grow & probably won't get a noticeable difference but soon we both will be kicking off new stuff things are gonna be interesting


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't want to big this light up too much just yet an make people want to go out and buy one. I do have doubts about it myself and i'm a bit sceptical about what it is going to yield, I think it will be on par with the 400w and may out do it slightly but not by much. I think the quality of the bud will be exceptionally better though.
Time will tell. Should be a good experiment this, I haven't come across a grow journal yet with just one of these lights being used on it's own, has anyone else? And if so could you send me a link?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 18, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah I know you're pretty far along in this grow & probably won't get a noticeable difference but soon we both will be kicking off new stuff things are gonna be interesting


can't wait mate! Exciting times ahead!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I don't want to big this light up too much just yet an make people want to go out and buy one. I do have doubts about it myself and i'm a bit sceptical about what it is going to yield, I think it will be on par with the 400w and may out do it slightly but not by much. I think the quality of the bud will be exceptionally better though.
> Time will tell. Should be a good experiment this, I haven't come across a grow journal yet with just one of these lights being used on it's own, has anyone else? And if so could you send me a link?


over in the indoor growing section there is a club 315 lec thread with a lot of info they claim it will hands down outperform the 400 hps only reason I haven't re invested in a new light is because money is a bit tight but I could get around that then there is the fact I haven't yet hit a good one with the equipment I have which is capable of much more than I've been getting & im fortunate enough to get the loan of a led for this next round I'm hoping my strain choice straitens things out


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Don't tell fibs, you saw me getting wanked off in my Dinafem T-Shirt didn't ya? lol


Yep was filming it


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> PMSL
> Cheers mate, but that is the worst thing anyone has ever said to me!


Yes I agree it's not pleasant. Apologies there


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> over in the indoor growing section there is a club 315 lec thread with a lot of info they claim it will hands down outperform the 400 hps only reason I haven't re invested in a new light is because money is a bit tight but I could get around that then there is the fact I haven't yet hit a good one with the equipment I have which is capable of much more than I've been getting & im fortunate enough to get the loan of a led for this next round I'm hoping my strain choice straitens things out


The big question is does it cost less to run??


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 20, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes I agree it's not pleasant. Apologies there


I'ts terrible, I'm gonna pinch it and try and use it everyday in conversation!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 20, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> The big question is does it cost less to run??


Yes mate a lot less to run!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> over in the indoor growing section there is a club 315 lec thread with a lot of info they claim it will hands down outperform the 400 hps only reason I haven't re invested in a new light is because money is a bit tight but I could get around that then there is the fact I haven't yet hit a good one with the equipment I have which is capable of much more than I've been getting & im fortunate enough to get the loan of a led for this next round I'm hoping my strain choice straitens things out


Thanks for that mate, Ive been and had a butchers, read about halfway through, some good info! Theres not too much on a one plant DWC single 315w CMH , so I'm hoping my next grow will be interesting and a bit unique, and the type of thread people like me are looking for! 
Can't wait to see how you do with the LED!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Thanks for that mate, Ive been and had a butchers, read about halfway through, some good info! Theres not too much on a one plant DWC single 315w CMH , so I'm hoping my next grow will be interesting and a bit unique, and the type of thread people like me are looking for!
> Can't wait to see how you do with the LED!


there isn't a whole lot it seems on single plant grows no matter what light you're using that's how I found your thread & I really like that method / single plant dwc high output small light grows & that's what I want to get back to to the point I might not put the stardawg in this next grow & finish it off with my 400 hps just to prove to myself it can be done


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'ts terrible, I'm gonna pinch it and try and use it everyday in conversation!


I do. When someone suggests something I like, I say I like the smell of your Jizz. Works for me


----------



## Anon Emaus (Sep 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Good to hear from you!
> Good luck with moving and that mate! Keep in touch with us all though even if you don't have a crop on the go!
> The 315 sounds perfect for me, I can't increase my grow space and I don't want to increase energy costs either. So its an all round winner for me.
> Heat, I couldn't tell you as my thermo/hygrometer fell to the floor the other day and is Friar Tucked, so I need to buy a new one! The ballast is fixed to the unit though and does kick off some heat, but there is a lot of open air around the unit, my Adjust-A-Wing before was massive and didn't leave much space for air to pass around.
> ...


Will do! Going to be dying over here not being able to grow! Can't wait to see the 315 scrog grow, that sounds right up my ally! I love making those scrog nets, throw up some pics when you have er all made up!


TheStickMan said:


> Still haven't got a thermometer but would just like to say that I opened the tent this morning and was shocked! There was no blast of heat as soon as I unzipped the tent, it actually seemed cooler in there than the room the tent is in! .


That's awesome, yeah when I open my tent its like a sauna! This summer has had my girls sitting at about 32C with the light on, need me some tropical strains!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Sep 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Got Blue Dream, Critical +, Blue Cheese and Strawberry Amnesia. The Strawberry Amnesia may interest you, its Sativa Dominant.


Fantastic seed order, Critical + is on my list! I have a Blue Dream seed in my bag actually, I think it may be my next run. We might just end up growing it at the same time if you run it after Critical, we'll see where we end up!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 21, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> there isn't a whole lot it seems on single plant grows no matter what light you're using that's how I found your thread & I really like that method / single plant dwc high output small light grows & that's what I want to get back to to the point I might not put the stardawg in this next grow & finish it off with my 400 hps just to prove to myself it can be done


 Good luck with it Herk, it seems to me like the best way to do things, this grow has been a pain in the ass, one plant loves loads of nutes, one doesn't and the others just a dick. I mix up nutes for a week, I haven't got the time to mix up new nutes and different nutes for each plant every other day!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 21, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Will do! Going to be dying over here not being able to grow! Can't wait to see the 315 scrog grow, that sounds right up my ally! I love making those scrog nets, throw up some pics when you have er all made up!
> 
> That's awesome, yeah when I open my tent its like a sauna! This summer has had my girls sitting at about 32C with the light on, need me some tropical strains!


I will mate, going to start making it this weekend although i wont start using it for a few weeks, I think you'll like it when you see it and hopefully it works how I want it to!


----------



## calliandra (Sep 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I will mate, going to start making it this weekend although i wont start using it for a few weeks, I think you'll like it when you see it and hopefully it works how I want it to!


Haha, looking forward to that one too! 
Cheers!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 21, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Fantastic seed order, Critical + is on my list! I have a Blue Dream seed in my bag actually, I think it may be my next run. We might just end up growing it at the same time if you run it after Critical, we'll see where we end up!


That'd be wicked mate if we ran it at the same time! Could swap notes on EC/PPM, what she likes etc! Be good to see the difference as well between the HPS and CMH! Also the differences in yield! It could be a sort of side by side comparison, obviously not totally accurate as we live so far away and our conditions will be different but will still be interesting nonetheless! 
Is your Blue Dream from Humboldt aswell? Not sure if other seed banks do the strain.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 21, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Haha, looking forward to that one too!
> Cheers!


Hows your grow doing Calli?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Good luck with it Herk, it seems to me like the best way to do things, this grow has been a pain in the ass, one plant loves loads of nutes, one doesn't and the others just a dick. I mix up nutes for a week, I haven't got the time to mix up new nutes and different nutes for each plant every other day!


you make a strong point in favor of single plant grows I've grown fond of that way of doing a grow now to find a plant that really gets with it & the way I like to grow I've been afraid of too much stretch now I'll embrace it


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 22, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hows your grow doing Calli?


Yeah Cali where's the pics. Says me who only put up 1 lot recently.


----------



## calliandra (Sep 22, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hows your grow doing Calli?





mattyblade1 said:


> Yeah Cali where's the pics. Says me who only put up 1 lot recently.


Yeah man, where's the pix haha! 

Actually, the sour stomper babies paused growth for a few days, so there was nothing new to see... except me starting to hyperventilate since these autos make me real nervous when they dawdle -- and that's neither new, nor will you ever see a pic of that  LMAO

Happily they resumed growth yesterday:

(no more tiger eyes, sorry Stick!  )
And I now know for sure which of the two is going to get grown out, here she is, small but going places:

...though being me, I am thinking of ways of saving #2, who really is making an effort. There will only be space for her when I chop the Pineapple Express, which is only in 2-3 weeks... unless...I veg her somewhere else... No!!! lol

Oh the PE is quite beautiful btw:

I've started a new thread too, which will document my experiments with all kind of witches brews haha
https://www.rollitup.org/t/so-i-made-myself-some-calphos.921606/

So, your turn! 
Cheers!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 22, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yeah man, where's the pix haha!
> 
> Actually, the sour stomper babies paused growth for a few days, so there was nothing new to see... except me starting to hyperventilate since these autos make me real nervous when they dawdle -- and that's neither new, nor will you ever see a pic of that  LMAO
> 
> ...


Looking real nice Cali


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Early pistols. This will be a good grow I thinks


----------



## calliandra (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks Matty 
Yours are looking splendid! 
Ah I miss nice tall girls, how high are yours now? haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> you make a strong point in favor of single plant grows I've grown fond of that way of doing a grow now to find a plant that really gets with it & the way I like to grow I've been afraid of too much stretch now I'll embrace it


The only trouble is you get what you have been given, I pop a seed and thats it, she is what she is. I would love to be able to hunt for the best pheno's and keep the best! Maybe one day...


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 22, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yeah man, where's the pix haha!
> 
> Actually, the sour stomper babies paused growth for a few days, so there was nothing new to see... except me starting to hyperventilate since these autos make me real nervous when they dawdle -- and that's neither new, nor will you ever see a pic of that  LMAO
> 
> ...


Wow! She's looking amazing! Fantastic work!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 22, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Early pistols. This will be a good grow I thinksView attachment 3787042


Gorgeous healthy looking girls there mate, I like the smell of your jizz!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 22, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> The only trouble is you get what you have been given, I pop a seed and thats it, she is what she is. I would love to be able to hunt for the best pheno's and keep the best! Maybe one day...


I used to do 9 plants in one room under a 600 & 12 under a 1000 & pay horrible utility bills & under constant pressure for success when Riu crashed awhile back all pics were lost what's good about what we are doing here if something don't go right the loss isn't near as bad that's why I'm looking at dwc & more efficient light but my thoughts are on getting more out of what I have stick you've pulled more out of a 250 in one grow than I've pulled with the 400 in my last 2 grows combined I'm a firm believer that you gotta match the right strain to this method & im not gonna stop until I make it happen like others do


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Gorgeous healthy looking girls there mate, I like the smell of your jizz!


Thanks for the Jizz smell. I like it


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 23, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Thanks Matty
> Yours are looking splendid!
> Ah I miss nice tall girls, how high are yours now? haha


The Sativa is about a foot maybe more and the 2 x purple buds are about half that. The Sativa I growing noticeably every day. That are all defo happy in there


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Just looked at the Pineapple Sativa gene pool and I had forgotten that it's a Bluedream White Widow X. 80% Sativa 20% Sativa. Very excited and very chuffed that I picked this strain. She is really growing like a fuck'n champion. Just thought I'd say. Ok. Bye.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 23, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I used to do 9 plants in one room under a 600 & 12 under a 1000 & pay horrible utility bills & under constant pressure for success when Riu crashed awhile back all pics were lost what's good about what we are doing here if something don't go right the loss isn't near as bad that's why I'm looking at dwc & more efficient light but my thoughts are on getting more out of what I have stick you've pulled more out of a 250 in one grow than I've pulled with the 400 in my last 2 grows combined I'm a firm believer that you gotta match the right strain to this method & im not gonna stop until I make it happen like others do


I agree mate, the right strain and right training methods are key. Thats why I'm going for a well known massive producer next time, and I think the DWC and SCROG should make the most of it. Hoping to spend a lot more time with the grow as well, I've been lazy with the last two.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 23, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Just looked at the Pineapple Sativa gene pool and I had forgotten that it's a Bluedream White Widow X. 80% Sativa 20% Sativa. Very excited and very chuffed that I picked this strain. She is really growing like a fuck'n champion. Just thought I'd say. Ok. Bye.


Sounds like great genetics mate. I've got Blue Dream and a few White Widow seeds knocking about! Can't wait to do the Blue Dream!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I agree mate, the right strain and right training methods are key. Thats why I'm going for a well known massive producer next time, and I think the DWC and SCROG should make the most of it. Hoping to spend a lot more time with the grow as well, I've been lazy with the last two.


yeah I trial fitted my scrog today & im back to a single plant grow & that's the plan I'm gonna stick to I decided to go out on a limb & buy a reputable u.s. made led from California light works 90 day money back guarantee & 3 year warranty designed to replace a 600w. Hps & consumes 350 watts at full power


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Sounds like great genetics mate. I've got Blue Dream and a few White Widow seeds knocking about! Can't wait to do the Blue Dream!


She's been a real pleasure to grow so far as have the 2 purples to be fair. More pics soon


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 24, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah I trial fitted my scrog today & im back to a single plant grow & that's the plan I'm gonna stick to I decided to go out on a limb & buy a reputable u.s. made led from California light works 90 day money back guarantee & 3 year warranty designed to replace a 600w. Hps & consumes 350 watts at full power


Sounds good to me Herk, csn't wait to see it in action! How long till you are flowering?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Sounds good to me Herk, csn't wait to see it in action! How long till you are flowering?


I'm gonna veg a bit longer this time I'm thinking I'll flip about a week into November I talked to a sales rep at growerhouse & was ready to pull the trigger on the California light works 440 ss led & he said the 315 lec/cmh performs just as good at less than 1/2 the price & highly recommended the 315 over the led I could buy 2 of the 315s for the price of the led & what he said makes sense


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 24, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm gonna veg a bit longer this time I'm thinking I'll flip about a week into November I talked to a sales rep at growerhouse & was ready to pull the trigger on the California light works 440 ss led & he said the 315 lec/cmh performs just as good at less than 1/2 the price & highly recommended the 315 over the led I could buy 2 of the 315s for the price of the led & what he said makes sense


Its a bit of a conundrum isn't it mate, this LED can do this but this LEC can do that, this saves you money, this has better spectrum, 600, 400, 315, LED, COB, CMH, LEC!
Fuckin hell man! It's too much hahah!

I'm going to do a solid grow with the 315 CMH, one plant, DWC, In my new DWC friendly liftable SCROG screen that is all covered in Orca. I've spent most of the day making the bastard so it better fuckin pay off lol
So what you gonna do mate, get 2 315's?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Its a bit of a conundrum isn't it mate, this LED can do this but this LEC can do that, this saves you money, this has better spectrum, 600, 400, 315, LED, COB, CMH, LEC!
> Fuckin hell man! It's too much hahah!
> 
> I'm going to do a solid grow with the 315 CMH, one plant, DWC, In my new DWC friendly liftable SCROG screen that is all covered in Orca. I've spent most of the day making the bastard so it better fuckin pay off lol
> So what you gonna do mate, get 2 315's?


I'm gonna have a beer!........it's looking 315 just one for now


----------



## calliandra (Sep 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Its a bit of a conundrum isn't it mate, this LED can do this but this LEC can do that, this saves you money, this has better spectrum, 600, 400, 315, LED, COB, CMH, LEC!
> Fuckin hell man! It's too much hahah!


LMAO yeah sooo true!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 25, 2016)

You guys are doing great. I'm popping seeds and getting shit germination. I've lost a few so far. On Thursday night I put in 4 Pineapple Express seeds. Hoping to get at least one successful one


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 25, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm gonna have a beer!........it's looking 315 just one for now


I've been suffering today from too much beer last night! Back on the beer now, it's making things better!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 25, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> You guys are doing great. I'm popping seeds and getting shit germination. I've lost a few so far. On Thursday night I put in 4 Pineapple Express seeds. Hoping to get at least one successful one


Good luck with this one mate! What method are you using? I've had 100% with the Root Riot cubes, only done around 6 though. I'm gonna pop one tomorrow!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Good luck with this one mate! What method are you using? I've had 100% with the Root Riot cubes, only done around 6 though. I'm gonna pop one tomorrow!


I'm using rockwool cubs. I'm not doing anything wrong... justbad seeds I guess  gonna start using JUST Dinafem cause it never let me down as far as germ goes


----------



## calliandra (Sep 26, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> You guys are doing great. I'm popping seeds and getting shit germination. I've lost a few so far. On Thursday night I put in 4 Pineapple Express seeds. Hoping to get at least one successful one


Pineapple Express from which seedbank?
FIngers crossed your barren streak is over and these pop just fine


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I'm using rockwool cubs. I'm not doing anything wrong... justbad seeds I guess  gonna start using JUST Dinafem cause it never let me down as far as germ goes


Yeah I once ordered Easy Kush by Feminised Seeds, all 3 didn't pop!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 26, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah I once ordered Easy Kush by Feminised Seeds, all 3 didn't pop!


everything I got from th- seeds popped I quit doing pick& mix as a lot of my one- shot at it just didn't work out


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 26, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Pineapple Express from which seedbank?
> FIngers crossed your barren streak is over and these pop just fine


Barney's farm. And it looks like 3 of them are out of their cubes  Great expectations!


----------



## calliandra (Sep 26, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Barney's farm. And it looks like 3 of them are out of their cubes  Great expectations!


YAY! 
Good luck!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Barney's farm. And it looks like 3 of them are out of their cubes  Great expectations!


Nice one!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 26, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I'm using rockwool cubs. I'm not doing anything wrong... justbad seeds I guess  gonna start using JUST Dinafem cause it never let me down as far as germ goes


It happens sometimes grape. I germinated 2 cheery bombs last time I grew and they both came up 100%. Wanted to try another I got from bomb seeds this time around and it never germed. Shit happens I recon


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> It happens sometimes grape. I germinated 2 cheery bombs last time I grew and they both came up 100%. Wanted to try another I got from bomb seeds this time around and it never germed. Shit happens I recon


I've planted a Critical + 2.0 today, fingers crossed!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Barney's farm. And it looks like 3 of them are out of their cubes  Great expectations!


So whats the plan mate? How many plants? Have you changed your set up? What light you using, tent size, medium, technique?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 26, 2016)

calliandra said:


> YAY!
> Good luck!


Have you brewed up any more Wicked Witches potions Calli?!!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 26, 2016)

hey stickman how's things finishing up ? it will be good to get a fresh start doing things the way you want right off I'm putting the 315 on hold for now as I couldn't come to terms with the financing so I'll either use what I have or use the led my friend offered meanwhile she is growing at a pretty good rate for the short time in the waterfarm I'm gonna up the nutes tonight to about 700 ppm this is a very unruly strain gonna require some training


----------



## Anon Emaus (Sep 26, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> That'd be wicked mate if we ran it at the same time! Could swap notes on EC/PPM, what she likes etc! Be good to see the difference as well between the HPS and CMH! Also the differences in yield! It could be a sort of side by side comparison, obviously not totally accurate as we live so far away and our conditions will be different but will still be interesting nonetheless!
> Is your Blue Dream from Humboldt aswell? Not sure if other seed banks do the strain.


Right on man, that would be sweet! Yupper Homboldt, yeah not sure if other sdo either, Humboldt's the original if I remember correctly


----------



## Anon Emaus (Sep 26, 2016)

Pulled Blue Mystic and Great White shark this weekend! 

I'd say I have more yeild on Blue Mystic, but Great White is really dense so it may be closer than I think. I can't get over how amazing Blue Mystic smells, so fruity!

First pic is GWS 
Second pic is BM


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 26, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> So whats the plan mate? How many plants? Have you changed your set up? What light you using, tent size, medium, technique?


I'm using a small tent. 2x2. I find it a lot easier to manage... usually one plant at a time but it appears like I've got 4 Pineapple Chunk seedlings at the moment  Might just keep all of them and turn them early and let them do their thing and see what happens.
I'm using the same old hempy buckets with 100% perlite and topped with expanded clay pellets. I feed depending on how the plant wants to eat. I use GH 3-part nutes and I'm mixing equal amounts and tune the EC accordingly. Towards the end of the grow I add in a little extra PK or pull back on the N
Lighting is LED. older gen LED but they do their thing. Two CXA 3050 and two Vero 18. All at 1400mA; around 185 watts. Big ass heat sinks 30 cm x 20 cm so heat is not an issue.  I don't think I'll upgrade any time soon unless I decide to move house, but that's not foreseeable in the near future.
ATM my main problem is smell. I use ONA gells but I'll need to figure out a way to put a carbon filter in there >_<


----------



## applejuicer10 (Sep 26, 2016)

hey stick, mine are finally starting to bud out a little. you been by recently?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Week 2 or 3 or something


----------



## calliandra (Sep 27, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Pulled Blue Mystic and Great White shark this weekend!
> 
> I'd say I have more yeild on Blue Mystic, but Great White is really dense so it may be closer than I think. I can't get over how amazing Blue Mystic smells, so fruity!
> 
> ...


Wow Anon! congrats on a great harvest - those buds look spectacular 



grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I'm using a small tent. 2x2. I find it a lot easier to manage... usually one plant at a time but it appears like I've got 4 Pineapple Chunk seedlings at the moment  Might just keep all of them and turn them early and let them do their thing and see what happens.
> I'm using the same old hempy buckets with 100% perlite and topped with expanded clay pellets. I feed depending on how the plant wants to eat. I use GH 3-part nutes and I'm mixing equal amounts and tune the EC accordingly. Towards the end of the grow I add in a little extra PK or pull back on the N
> Lighting is LED. older gen LED but they do their thing. Two CXA 3050 and two Vero 18. All at 1400mA; around 185 watts. Big ass heat sinks 30 cm x 20 cm so heat is not an issue.  I don't think I'll upgrade any time soon unless I decide to move house, but that's not foreseeable in the near future.
> ATM my main problem is smell. I use ONA gells but I'll need to figure out a way to put a carbon filter in there >_<


I've been playing with the idea of a DIY carbon filter on a PC fan for a while now as an alternative to my hugely overdimensioned exhaust fan + storebought filter - it's working fine with regards to smell, but it's not stealth if you don't smell anything BUT anyone coming into the room asks, "what's that noise coming from your closet?!" LMAO

Problem with those is that while there are tons of ideas floating about, the documentation is usually not so good. So it would be an experimental build. But seeing I have so many experiments going on all the time, I am hesitant to add yet another at the moment (apart from the fact that sourcing parts and ingredients is a major hassle for me - I'm definitely not a hunter, but more a gatherer by nature  ).

Have you thought of going that direction?



TheStickMan said:


> Have you brewed up any more Wicked Witches potions Calli?!!


LOL indeed I have, made a sprouts smoothie (I find "Sprouted Seed Tea" to be a misnomer, as it has nothing to do with TEA, no steeping involved at all!) for the Sour Stomper to promote growth. 
 

I'm still experimenting with other methods too, but I think the smoothie approach will be a keeper - it doesn't require sourcing exotic ingredients, I like the reasoning behind it, plus you can vary ingredients depending on growth phase - sprouts for growth, flowers/fruits for flowering, "plain" chlorophyll water for general health and vitality...
I have this hunch that along with building good living soil with compost, this can pretty much cover all my needs if done right.
But the quest continues!


----------



## calliandra (Sep 27, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Week 2 or 3 or something View attachment 3790953View attachment 3790954View attachment 3790955


They're looking really happy there! Sweet!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman how's things finishing up ? it will be good to get a fresh start doing things the way you want right off I'm putting the 315 on hold for now as I couldn't come to terms with the financing so I'll either use what I have or use the led my friend offered meanwhile she is growing at a pretty good rate for the short time in the waterfarm I'm gonna up the nutes tonight to about 700 ppm this is a very unruly strain gonna require some trainingView attachment 3790667


Had enough of them mate so snipped them at the base this morning and hung em upside down! Taking up time and space that can be better used. So ill give em a few days then jar em and get the next grow started! 
I'm liking the growth of the headband mate, looks mad!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Pulled Blue Mystic and Great White shark this weekend!
> 
> I'd say I have more yeild on Blue Mystic, but Great White is really dense so it may be closer than I think. I can't get over how amazing Blue Mystic smells, so fruity!
> 
> ...


Seen this on your thread mate, just amazing!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2016)

applejuicer10 said:


> hey stick, mine are finally starting to bud out a little. you been by recently?


I have not, but I shall.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I'm using a small tent. 2x2. I find it a lot easier to manage... usually one plant at a time but it appears like I've got 4 Pineapple Chunk seedlings at the moment  Might just keep all of them and turn them early and let them do their thing and see what happens.
> I'm using the same old hempy buckets with 100% perlite and topped with expanded clay pellets. I feed depending on how the plant wants to eat. I use GH 3-part nutes and I'm mixing equal amounts and tune the EC accordingly. Towards the end of the grow I add in a little extra PK or pull back on the N
> Lighting is LED. older gen LED but they do their thing. Two CXA 3050 and two Vero 18. All at 1400mA; around 185 watts. Big ass heat sinks 30 cm x 20 cm so heat is not an issue.  I don't think I'll upgrade any time soon unless I decide to move house, but that's not foreseeable in the near future.
> ATM my main problem is smell. I use ONA gells but I'll need to figure out a way to put a carbon filter in there >_<


Sounds good, what yields you getting with those LED's? How talls your tent? Can you not get a 4" filter in?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Week 2 or 3 or something View attachment 3790953View attachment 3790954View attachment 3790955


They look perfect them bud! Well done!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Wow Anon! congrats on a great harvest - those buds look spectacular
> 
> 
> I've been playing with the idea of a DIY carbon filter on a PC fan for a while now as an alternative to my hugely overdimensioned exhaust fan + storebought filter - it's working fine with regards to smell, but it's not stealth if you don't smell anything BUT anyone coming into the room asks, "what's that noise coming from your closet?!" LMAO
> ...


Haha Sprouts Smoothie, sounds yummy! lol ahhh she's looking lovely, what did you end up doing with the other one?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2016)

So the end is here for the plants and also my soil growing experience. I just woke up this morning and thought fuck it, they're getting chopped. I checked the trichomes on the Durban Poison and they are pretty much all cloudy so that just made my decision final. Didn't check the other two plants, lost interest in them, they do smell great though, just look shite. And the buds on the No Hope are just like tiny little wispy things.
Not got much hope in the yield. 4 ounce maybe?

I've planted a Critical +2.0, waiting for it to emerge from the Root Riot cube, so I'm hoping on a quickish dry time so I can free up the tent and clean it out.
Hoping to get a massive yield from the next grow to compensate for the last 2 poor grows. It'll be time to say bye to this thread as well soon, as I will be starting a new one in a couple of weeks, once I have something worth looking at..
Best clean the DWC bucket, it's time to grow a monster.


----------



## calliandra (Sep 27, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha Sprouts Smoothie, sounds yummy! lol ahhh she's looking lovely, what did you end up doing with the other one?


hehe thanks  Ahem, well, you know me? I repotted the lil one, she survived, and it's going to make it that much harder to kill her LMAO what was I thinking? I may give her to that grunge grow friend of mine, since the PE is going to take all of the sour stomper veg time to finish off and I really won't have space for her... 



TheStickMan said:


> So the end is here for the plants and also my soil growing experience. I just woke up this morning and thought fuck it, they're getting chopped. I checked the trichomes on the Durban Poison and they are pretty much all cloudy so that just made my decision final. Didn't check the other two plants, lost interest in them, they do smell great though, just look shite. And the buds on the No Hope are just like tiny little wispy things.
> Not got much hope in the yield. 4 ounce maybe?
> 
> I've planted a Critical +2.0, waiting for it to emerge from the Root Riot cube, so I'm hoping on a quickish dry time so I can free up the tent and clean it out.
> ...


Haha! Congrats on the chop!
It's funny, innit, how certain ways of going about just don't do it for oneself? 
I think I couldn't ever grow DWC, just adding some (even self-made! but still chemistry) extracts to my soil felt sooo alien I won't do that ever again if I can avoid it. 
So I imagine the soil has a similar effect on you!
Good riddance to mismatched growing methods then, and may your monster scare us all haha!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 27, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Wow Anon! congrats on a great harvest - those buds look spectacular
> 
> 
> I've been playing with the idea of a DIY carbon filter on a PC fan for a while now as an alternative to my hugely overdimensioned exhaust fan + storebought filter - it's working fine with regards to smell, but it's not stealth if you don't smell anything BUT anyone coming into the room asks, "what's that noise coming from your closet?!" LMAO
> ...


There's a lot of tutorials on how to make your own carbon filter but I believe it requires some factory production
for them to be efficient.
I have problems with noise as well that's why I just went with the ONA gels  works fine for now but we'll see how good they are come harvest time at the end of the week. Usually people keep asking me if I'm drunk cause I smell like beer on harvest day


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 27, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> They look perfect them bud! Well done!


Cheers mate. They're a dream to grow so far, so easy with no issues. Fingers crossed it stays that way


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 27, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> So the end is here for the plants and also my soil growing experience. I just woke up this morning and thought fuck it, they're getting chopped. I checked the trichomes on the Durban Poison and they are pretty much all cloudy so that just made my decision final. Didn't check the other two plants, lost interest in them, they do smell great though, just look shite. And the buds on the No Hope are just like tiny little wispy things.
> Not got much hope in the yield. 4 ounce maybe?
> 
> I've planted a Critical +2.0, waiting for it to emerge from the Root Riot cube, so I'm hoping on a quickish dry time so I can free up the tent and clean it out.
> ...


Dam man I like this thread


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Sep 27, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Week 2 or 3 or something View attachment 3790953View attachment 3790954View attachment 3790955


looking great, matty, damn look at that beautiful green!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 27, 2016)

there is a single plant grow journal using a 315 cmh it's called northern lights 315w CMH he just flipped the light it looks pretty good his name I think is citeh or something like that but it's a nice journal


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2016)

calliandra said:


> hehe thanks  Ahem, well, you know me? I repotted the lil one, she survived, and it's going to make it that much harder to kill her LMAO what was I thinking? I may give her to that grunge grow friend of mine, since the PE is going to take all of the sour stomper veg time to finish off and I really won't have space for her...
> 
> 
> Haha! Congrats on the chop!
> ...


I was going to start off two seedlings and pick the best of the two, but that would mean killing one! I can't do it lol
Yeah i've tried in soil before in my unspeakable first auto grow lol i don't like the fact that I've now got 3 pots of soil to get rid off as well, normally I just pour the water down the drain haha
I wonder if theres a way to organically grow in DWC? I shall look into it.
And thank you, may she be a big fat smelly monster!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Dam man I like this thread


You are coming with me to the new thread mate. You all are, whether you like it or not.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> there is a single plant grow journal using a 315 cmh it's called northern lights 315w CMH he just flipped the light it looks pretty good his name I think is citeh or something like that but it's a nice journal


Cheers mate, just had a quick scan at it, looks good, will have a better look when Iget chance.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 27, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You are coming with me to the new thread mate. You all are, whether you like it or not.


yeah I'm wanting a new thread but was gonna wait until I get the led light sometimes new is good haven't decided on a title but it's gonna be along the theme of getting a pound from a single plant grow no matter what strain I'm growing or the light I'm using the title won't need to change so let us know I'll be there


----------



## calliandra (Sep 27, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I wonder if theres a way to organically grow in DWC?


Well I do know people are working to build aquaponic systems for indoor gardening (not pot specific, rather for food self-sufficiency in cold climates in winter), whereby their focus is on creating self-sustaining cycling systems with fish and aquatic plants I think - the fish provide nutrients to the veggies, the pumps are solar powered, and somehow they make the system self-cleaning too? I think it's rather complex, but a neat idea - gives the phrase "gone fishing" a new dimension haha


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You are coming with me to the new thread mate. You all are, whether you like it or not.


I know this to be true


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 28, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> looking great, matty, damn look at that beautiful green!


Cheers mate. They are a delight to grow


----------



## calliandra (Sep 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You are coming with me to the new thread mate. You all are, whether you like it or not.





mattyblade1 said:


> I know this to be true


Ahhhhaa! sounds like you two have been working on a little bondage project on the side? Should we be frightened?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 28, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ahhhhaa! sounds like you two have been working on a little bondage project on the side? Should we be frightened?


A gentleman never says.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 28, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ahhhhaa! sounds like you two have been working on a little bondage project on the side? Should we be frightened?


speaking of bondage I'm getting my girl tamed down a wee bit gonna pick up the led next week & getting a new thread together & all are invited I have to figure out how to link the grow into my signature


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 28, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Well I do know people are working to build aquaponic systems for indoor gardening (not pot specific, rather for food self-sufficiency in cold climates in winter), whereby their focus is on creating self-sustaining cycling systems with fish and aquatic plants I think - the fish provide nutrients to the veggies, the pumps are solar powered, and somehow they make the system self-cleaning too? I think it's rather complex, but a neat idea - gives the phrase "gone fishing" a new dimension haha


I've seen a documentary on aquaponics as well, and think people do grow bud with this method as well! It's great!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 28, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ahhhhaa! sounds like you two have been working on a little bondage project on the side? Should we be frightened?





mattyblade1 said:


> A gentleman never says.


I'm not a gentleman, so I will tell all, and you should be frightened, we SCROG'ed each other!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> speaking of bondage I'm getting my girl tamed down a wee bit gonna pick up the led next week & getting a new thread together & all are invited I have to figure out how to link the grow into my signature View attachment 3791867


Can't wait mate, i'll be following. Ive found the answer to your problem with the signature as well mate.
On your Ipad click the tab with your name.

Then click signature.

Then just copy and paste the link for your new grow.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 28, 2016)

There could be a setback in my grow, got called into work yesterday, emergency job, had to pack and hit the road and wont be back while the weekend, forgot about the new seed in the cube. Bet it's dried out and fucked now! Working away all next week as well, so won't be able to pop another while next weekend! Fuckin wank!


----------



## calliandra (Sep 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'm not a gentleman, so I will tell all, and you should be frightened, we SCROG'ed each other!


oooooo hot! haha


----------



## calliandra (Sep 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> There could be a setback in my grow, got called into work yesterday, emergency job, had to pack and hit the road and wont be back while the weekend, forgot about the new seed in the cube. Bet it's dried out and fucked now! Working away all next week as well, so won't be able to pop another while next weekend! Fuckin wank!


Ah that sucks big time, RIP poor unhatched baby 
Though hey, you never know... maybe she's a super seed?

I SO get how annoying it is, not to be able to go on as planned as well - grr 
With your job, you most definitely need a seed hatching travel kit - something like those tamagotchis back in the, what 80's, 90's? LMAO


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 28, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ah that sucks big time, RIP poor unhatched baby
> Though hey, you never know... maybe she's a super seed?
> 
> I SO get how annoying it is, not to be able to go on as planned as well - grr
> With your job, you most definitely need a seed hatching travel kit - something like those tamagotchis back in the, what 80's, 90's? LMAO


Pmsl Yeah that would be amazing, I think you might be on to something there! I wonder if I could run a T5 off a car battery and have a little set up in the van lol


----------



## calliandra (Sep 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Pmsl Yeah that would be amazing, I think you might be on to something there! I wonder if I could run a T5 off a car battery and have a little set up in the van lol


haha yeah a microgrow disguised as a subwoofer, and everyone wondering where those basses are when the music's on LMAO


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> There could be a setback in my grow, got called into work yesterday, emergency job, had to pack and hit the road and wont be back while the weekend, forgot about the new seed in the cube. Bet it's dried out and fucked now! Working away all next week as well, so won't be able to pop another while next weekend! Fuckin wank!


Shit mate that sucks


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'm not a gentleman, so I will tell all, and you should be frightened, we SCROG'ed each other!


Did we. Was I any good? Never SCROGGED before


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 29, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> speaking of bondage I'm getting my girl tamed down a wee bit gonna pick up the led next week & getting a new thread together & all are invited I have to figure out how to link the grow into my signature View attachment 3791867


How do I find the new thread mate?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 29, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Did we. Was I any good? Never SCROGGED before


Best I've had mate, you're da bomb pmsl


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 29, 2016)

calliandra said:


> haha yeah a microgrow disguised as a subwoofer, and everyone wondering where those basses are when the music's on LMAO


Yeah or hollow out the tool chest! "Pass me the 17mm spanner please" 
"NOT FROM THERE!!!"


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Can't wait mate, i'll be following. Ive found the answer to your problem with the signature as well mate.
> On your Ipad click the tab with your name.View attachment 3792114
> 
> Then click signature.View attachment 3792115
> ...


thanks stickman I'll kick off the new thread when I pick up the new light (the loaner led) then I'm gonna put a title on it that covers whatever I'm doing at the time & I'll just keep that thread for a long time I moved the stardawg back indoors as a friend needs 4 babies of it so I'm gonna clone it & the headband both headband on the right its a good thing I designed that stand to accommodate either 1 or 2 waterfarms 2 headbands would require a lot less veg time that's the only advantage of multiple plants over a single one that I can see I need to make a larger scrog but that will be farther down the road


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 29, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> thanks stickman I'll kick off the new thread when I pick up the new light (the loaner led) then I'm gonna put a title on it that covers whatever I'm doing at the time & I'll just keep that thread for a long time I moved the stardawg back indoors as a friend needs 4 babies of it so I'm gonna clone it & the headband both headband on the right its a good thing I designed that stand to accommodate either 1 or 2 waterfarms 2 headbands would require a lot less veg time that's the only advantage of multiple plants over a single one that I can see I need to make a larger scrog but that will be farther down the roadView attachment 3792898


I'm going to do the same mate, i'll probably call mine 315w CMH Single plant DWC, it does what it says on the tin. And people searching for this info can easilly find it, and hopefully I can provide some good info and bud porn! 
Your plants are looking great mate, if I was in your situation I would top every shoot and bring the screen down and start training them along the screen. But that is just my thought, you may have other plans?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Sep 29, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ah that sucks big time, RIP poor unhatched baby
> Though hey, you never know... maybe she's a super seed?
> 
> I SO get how annoying it is, not to be able to go on as planned as well - grr
> With your job, you most definitely need a seed hatching travel kit - something like those tamagotchis back in the, what 80's, 90's? LMAO


hahaha yes, let's get a patent!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'm going to do the same mate, i'll probably call mine 315w CMH Single plant DWC, it does what it says on the tin. And people searching for this info can easilly find it, and hopefully I can provide some good info and bud porn!
> Your plants are looking great mate, if I was in your situation I would top every shoot and bring the screen down and start training them along the screen. But that is just my thought, you may have other plans?


I did my final round of topping last night as you said it's about time for the screen


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Best I've had mate, you're da bomb pmsl


So I was good. Get in!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Progressive shit


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Progressive shitView attachment 3793398View attachment 3793402View attachment 3793406


Looking sweet them mate, they've come on loads since the last pics!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 30, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I did my final round of topping last night as you said it's about time for the screen


Great minds think alike!


----------



## calliandra (Sep 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Progressive shitView attachment 3793398View attachment 3793402View attachment 3793406


Sweeet indeed!! my first thought seeing them too - great going there hey


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 30, 2016)

trial fitted the scrog & inspected where I've topped this morning she is now under the 400 hps


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking sweet them mate, they've come on loads since the last pics!


Changing every day champ. Where's your drying pics?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 30, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> trial fitted the scrog & inspected where I've topped this morning she is now under the 400 hps View attachment 3793617View attachment 3793618View attachment 3793619View attachment 3793620


Nice mate


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 30, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> trial fitted the scrog & inspected where I've topped this morning she is now under the 400 hps View attachment 3793617View attachment 3793618View attachment 3793619View attachment 3793620


Looking good mate, how far from the tops do you keep your light? It looks like they are stretching a bit or is that because they are clones?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 30, 2016)

I started the new journal it's called one light one plant one pound.... I'll try to get it linked into my signature later


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking good mate, how far from the tops do you keep your light? It looks like they are stretching a bit or is that because they are clones?


this is a very stretchy strain the led light should slow that down I keep the reflector only a couple inches off my plant I have to raise it to take pics headband grows really whispy until it gets older "Og" kush' for the most parts grow this way as do a lot of their crosses


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Changing every day champ. Where's your drying pics?


I haven't got any photo's mate, there wasn't any worth taking if I'm honest. Although the Durban poison does look good, has some nice colours but in all mate it was a waste of 5 months. They could have done a lot better if I was bothered but the grow just didn't interest me one bit, i just watered em every 2 days, here, have that ya cunts, didn't bother with ph or checking PPM/EC.
I'm going to put my full concentration into the next grow, providing I'm not working away!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 30, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I started the new journal it's called one light one plant one pound.... I'll try to get it linked into my signature later





horribleherk said:


> this is a very stretchy strain the led light should slow that down I keep the reflector only a couple inches off my plant I have to raise it to take pics headband grows really whispy until it gets older "Og" kush' for the most parts grow this way as do a lot of their crosses


Haha Brill! i love that title! 
Post a link on here as well mate so everyone can see it easily. 
I'm very interested to see how that LED performs!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 30, 2016)

Herks new thread
http://rollitup.org/t/one-light-one-plant-one-pound.922524/
Plenty of nice ganja in the making!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Herks new thread
> http://rollitup.org/t/one-light-one-plant-one-pound.922524/
> Plenty of nice ganja in the making!!!


thanks stickman the link is finally hooked up


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I haven't got any photo's mate, there wasn't any worth taking if I'm honest. Although the Durban poison does look good, has some nice colours but in all mate it was a waste of 5 months. They could have done a lot better if I was bothered but the grow just didn't interest me one bit, i just watered em every 2 days, here, have that ya cunts, didn't bother with ph or checking PPM/EC.
> I'm going to put my full concentration into the next grow, providing I'm not working away!!


Fair enough mate. So there was no love ? I want to see another monster like you Golden Lemons. When do you start? Yes


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 1, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> hahaha yes, let's get a patent!


I'm gonna patent my new DWC SCROG screen lol it's gonna solve our one plant problems, I'm gonna post pictures next week


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 1, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Fair enough mate. So there was no love ? I want to see another monster like you Golden Lemons. When do you start? Yes


I take it you was bollocksed when you wrote this mate?! Hahaha good lad 
I'm hoping its going to be a bigger monster than the Golden Lemons, lets see what the 315 CMH is capable of!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I take it you was bollocksed when you wrote this mate?! Hahaha good lad
> I'm hoping its going to be a bigger monster than the Golden Lemons, lets see what the 315 CMH is capable of!


How rude! No I was in bed this morning to be fair. I scrolling the thread for some craic. I'm getting pissed now though. Does that count? Ha ha. Let's see some pics of your harvest, want to see Durban Poisoning


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 1, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I started the new journal it's called one light one plant one pound.... I'll try to get it linked into my signature later


Herk can you stick the link to your thread up mate. Want to get on board


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Herks new thread
> http://rollitup.org/t/one-light-one-plant-one-pound.922524/
> Plenty of nice ganja in the making!!!


How do you follow it though?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 1, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> How rude! No I was in bed this morning to be fair. I scrolling the thread for some craic. I'm getting pissed now though. Does that count? Ha ha. Let's see some pics of your harvest, want to see Durban Poisoning


It definitely counts mate, i'm off my tits at the moment, but i'm also very considerate to make sure I write properly, i'm a fucking dick like that, i may have OCD?! not sure , anywho, i'll post some pics next week mate when i'm home


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 1, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It definitely counts mate, i'm off my tits at the moment, but i'm also very considerate to make sure I write properly, i'm a fucking dick like that, i may have OCD?! not sure , anywho, i'll post some pics next week mate when i'm home


just touch the link at the bottom here where it says one plant one light one pound right under where I just wrote this it should take you there you're always welcome


----------



## calliandra (Oct 2, 2016)

OK before you guys get totally lost in confusion over links and drinks, here's a picture of a bud 


Pineapple Express (Fastbuds) at day 59, main cola of 9.
Another 2 weeks I think, she's starting to dry out her older leaves. I worry a bit about her not really having fat trichs, they look more like hairs. OTOH I went and compared pix from the first round under those too-blue-COBs, and her sister didn't have great lobes either, though her smoke is strong and really agreeable.

So that got me thinking of plants being called "hashplants", does that mean those are strains that have bigger trichs, whilst others like this PE may have insignificant trichs (and be useless for hashmaking) but still be potent?
Or is it just that I have something to improve in my growing routine?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 2, 2016)

calliandra said:


> OK before you guys get totally lost in confusion over links and drinks, here's a picture of a bud
> 
> View attachment 3795172
> Pineapple Express (Fastbuds) at day 59, main cola of 9.
> ...


Fuck me that looks totally sweet. Well done Cali. Is that an auto ?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 2, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It definitely counts mate, i'm off my tits at the moment, but i'm also very considerate to make sure I write properly, i'm a fucking dick like that, i may have OCD?! not sure , anywho, i'll post some pics next week mate when i'm home


You on the road mate this week?


----------



## calliandra (Oct 2, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Fuck me that looks totally sweet. Well done Cali. Is that an auto ?


haha thanks, yeah auto strain


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 2, 2016)

calliandra said:


> OK before you guys get totally lost in confusion over links and drinks, here's a picture of a bud
> 
> View attachment 3795172
> Pineapple Express (Fastbuds) at day 59, main cola of 9.
> ...


Very nice Calli! Interesting point you got there, never really took note of that with my girls so not too sure myself.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 3, 2016)

calliandra said:


> haha thanks, yeah auto strain


autos have came a long ways I hear Mephisto has good autos


----------



## calliandra (Oct 3, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> autos have came a long ways I hear Mephisto has good autos


Yes absolutely, actually I'm growing a Mephisto Sour Stomper as we speak and I'm quite impressed to now (just vegging at day 20 today)


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 3, 2016)

calliandra said:


> haha thanks, yeah auto strain


I did autos last time and got a huge yield of 4 plants. Over 3 quarters of a pound. Top quality as well


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 3, 2016)

calliandra said:


> OK before you guys get totally lost in confusion over links and drinks, here's a picture of a bud
> 
> View attachment 3795172
> Pineapple Express (Fastbuds) at day 59, main cola of 9.
> ...


She's beautiful! 
The trichs sound just like the ones on the durban poison and frisian dew, which are sativa dominant, so you may be on to something there.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 3, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> You on the road mate this week?


I am mate yeah unfortunately!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> She's beautiful!
> The trichs sound just like the ones on the durban poison and frisian dew, which are sativa dominant, so you may be on to something there.


And those 2 strains, are they known as good plants for hash?
Not sure about the sativaness - my NL5xhaze had nice-sized trichs, they kind of set the standard for me I guess 
Anyway, I can imagine I'll be paying better attention to the trich sizes of "hashplants" and others for a while


----------



## calliandra (Oct 3, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I did autos last time and got a huge yield of 4 plants. Over 3 quarters of a pound. Top quality as well


Ooo nice! ---- Weren't those the sativas you were cursing all the time, and then all of a sudden it got quiet in complaints corner as they put on their buds? 
(testing my memory skills here haha)


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 4, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ooo nice! ---- Weren't those the sativas you were cursing all the time, and then all of a sudden it got quiet in complaints corner as they put on their buds?
> (testing my memory skills here haha)


Yes the Lemon Haze foxtailed like crazy which was annoying. The Diesel Berry was awesome, big but awesome would highly recommend that strain


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 5, 2016)

calliandra said:


> And those 2 strains, are they known as good plants for hash?
> Not sure about the sativaness - my NL5xhaze had nice-sized trichs, they kind of set the standard for me I guess
> Anyway, I can imagine I'll be paying better attention to the trich sizes of "hashplants" and others for a while


No, quite the opposite, I think they'd be shite for hash lol Quantity wise anyways! I think you need a good Indica dominant strain for the best hash. I may be wrong! 
I want one of your fancy microscopes to check trichs, point me in the right direction please


----------



## calliandra (Oct 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> No, quite the opposite, I think they'd be shite for hash lol Quantity wise anyways! I think you need a good Indica dominant strain for the best hash. I may be wrong!
> I want one of your fancy microscopes to check trichs, point me in the right direction please


Hey hi! hows it out in the boonies? 

Yeah I think we can just let that one stand like a Theory, it was a game my sister and I used to play haha, invent an explanation for something - always to ones best knowledge of course, but that could be totally lacking 
I'm not so sure myself anymore, the PE has begun to show some glitter  
And yeah, indica & hash rings a bell for me too! And kush too actually

Ah microscope, look for a digital USB microscope, mine does 20-800x magnification, I think it's this one: https://www.amazon.co.uk/XCSOURCE®-20X-800X-Microscope-Endoscope-Magnifier/dp/B00N4N8KYS
Not sure it's the best you can get for that money, the only issue I have with mine is that the imaging is so red, but I've found it may also just be user error - I used to let the light end stand on the table. But when I went to look at some aphids one day, I actually left the microscope further away from the object, like 5-7cm? and the colors were fine.
So go figure haha
The one thing you may want more of is resolution, it's not very high on the one I linked you


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Has anyone ever grown Trans Siberian as a strain before?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 6, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Hey hi! hows it out in the boonies?
> 
> Yeah I think we can just let that one stand like a Theory, it was a game my sister and I used to play haha, invent an explanation for something - always to ones best knowledge of course, but that could be totally lacking
> I'm not so sure myself anymore, the PE has begun to show some glitter
> ...


It's not too quiet around here, i'm staying and working next to a busy motorway! lol Off home tomorrow so I can check on the young un! I forgot to say, I managed to make it home last weekend for a bit, and luckily enough she hadn't dried out and snuffed it! Haha i got a load done in the tent as well, cleaned it all and took down the hanging plants and set up the RDWC for her, so fingers crossed shes still alive when I get back! If all is well I'll post pictures of the new set up tomorrow or Sunday. 
Thank you for the link, you're a star! I was expecting one to be a lot more expensive than that, I'll try and find one with a better resolution like you said! Thanks again! 
And aren't we due an update of your girl?!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Has anyone ever grown Trans Siberian as a strain before?


No mate, thats an auto isn't it?


----------



## calliandra (Oct 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It's not too quiet around here, i'm staying and working next to a busy motorway! lol Off home tomorrow so I can check on the young un! I forgot to say, I managed to make it home last weekend for a bit, and luckily enough she hadn't dried out and snuffed it! Haha i got a load done in the tent as well, cleaned it all and took down the hanging plants and set up the RDWC for her, so fingers crossed shes still alive when I get back! If all is well I'll post pictures of the new set up tomorrow or Sunday.
> Thank you for the link, you're a star! I was expecting one to be a lot more expensive than that, I'll try and find one with a better resolution like you said! Thanks again!
> And aren't we due an update of your girl?!!


Wohoo that's awesome news! I mean about the young one, not the motorway haha
Ha I'm all grinny and happy for you - you'll get this megagrow going no matter the odds! 
Greatly looking forward to meeting your hardy princess in her shiny new castle!

And you're very welcome, glad to be of help  Those trich landscapes, they're a world of their own -- truly worth it I'd say!
My girl's doing well, she's coming to the stage where she should double in mass and I'm doing alot of ruminating about how best to support her.  She got a CalPhos foliar today and aloe foliar is up next hehe 
 
day 23 drippin' wet 

Oh and the Pineapple Express is turning, she's begun to brown up her leaves - I'm not fretting, just saying it's senescence on leaves that didn't go yellow because she's feeding herself from the soil  and I've taken a bunch of the oldest ones off to stress her a bit as she looked as if she was "stuck" for a while lol
She's foxtailing a bit, so still saying 1-2 weeks
 

Main bud just now 
 
Cheers!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 6, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Wohoo that's awesome news! I mean about the young one, not the motorway haha
> Ha I'm all grinny and happy for you - you'll get this megagrow going no matter the odds!
> Greatly looking forward to meeting your hardy princess in her shiny new castle!
> 
> ...


The shit Cali. That is class


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> No mate, thats an auto isn't it?


Ok fuck is it? Thought it was photo??


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It's not too quiet around here, i'm staying and working next to a busy motorway! lol Off home tomorrow so I can check on the young un! I forgot to say, I managed to make it home last weekend for a bit, and luckily enough she hadn't dried out and snuffed it! Haha i got a load done in the tent as well, cleaned it all and took down the hanging plants and set up the RDWC for her, so fingers crossed shes still alive when I get back! If all is well I'll post pictures of the new set up tomorrow or Sunday.
> Thank you for the link, you're a star! I was expecting one to be a lot more expensive than that, I'll try and find one with a better resolution like you said! Thanks again!
> And aren't we due an update of your girl?!!


Fingers crossed Stick. I went to Barcelona when my girls were young for 4 days. Just alive when I returned


----------



## calliandra (Oct 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> The shit Cali. That is class


Haha thanks! yeah there is hope yet for This One 
No more complaining from me from now on


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 7, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Wohoo that's awesome news! I mean about the young one, not the motorway haha
> Ha I'm all grinny and happy for you - you'll get this megagrow going no matter the odds!
> Greatly looking forward to meeting your hardy princess in her shiny new castle!
> 
> ...


Thank you! Her castle is just about finished, just need to finish stringing up the screen, i've done one side and it annoyed me threading the string through so thought sod it, i'll finish the rest tomorrow, I'm so impatient!! lol 
She is looking great, I want mine to look as healthy as yours! I'm going to really try and watch the nutes this time and try and give her exactly what she needs. So at day 23 it won't be long til she starts flowering? 
And wow, what can I say, she looks perfect! Seems to have put loads of weight on and much more trichs!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 7, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Ok fuck is it? Thought it was photo??


Yeah sure it is, I remember being interested in it when I first started growing mate, unless it was an Auto version?


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 7, 2016)

hey stickman top of the morning to you glad your seedling survived as starting over is slow tedious work I've been retired about a year but worked construction & kept weird hours I drove a concrete truck & a lot of it was night work now every morning I have coffee & shake off whatever beer I consumed the night before & update my grow journal lol really enjoy sharing our little hobby & the people I rub elbows with the experience is as much fun as the harvest I get countless hours of enjoyment out of this


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 7, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Thank you! Her castle is just about finished, just need to finish stringing up the screen, i've done one side and it annoyed me threading the string through so thought sod it, i'll finish the rest tomorrow, I'm so impatient!! lol
> She is looking great, I want mine to look as healthy as yours! I'm going to really try and watch the nutes this time and try and give her exactly what she needs. So at day 23 it won't be long til she starts flowering?
> And wow, what can I say, she looks perfect! Seems to have put loads of weight on and much more trichs!


Good stuff mate. Get some pics up.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Just purchased 5 fem Jack Herer ( think that's how u spell it ) seeds from my old faithful Nirvana seeds. Love the sound of them. Anyone had any doings with them ? Do tell.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 7, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman top of the morning to you glad your seedling survived as starting over is slow tedious work I've been retired about a year but worked construction & kept weird hours I drove a concrete truck & a lot of it was night work now every morning I have coffee & shake off whatever beer I consumed the night before & update my grow journal lol really enjoy sharing our little hobby & the people I rub elbows with the experience is as much fun as the harvest I get countless hours of enjoyment out of this


Well done Sir. Enjoy your shit. Love it mate


----------



## calliandra (Oct 7, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Thank you! Her castle is just about finished, just need to finish stringing up the screen, i've done one side and it annoyed me threading the string through so thought sod it, i'll finish the rest tomorrow, I'm so impatient!! lol
> She is looking great, I want mine to look as healthy as yours! I'm going to really try and watch the nutes this time and try and give her exactly what she needs. So at day 23 it won't be long til she starts flowering?
> And wow, what can I say, she looks perfect! Seems to have put loads of weight on and much more trichs!


Haha thanks 
Yeah the Stomper is exploding, I'm going to put pix up.. ahhh tomorrow - I finally got my wormbin started today and have had a celebratory one with the nl5xhaze, which I forgot is much stronger than the 1st PE I've been smoking these days  LOL


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 8, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman top of the morning to you glad your seedling survived as starting over is slow tedious work I've been retired about a year but worked construction & kept weird hours I drove a concrete truck & a lot of it was night work now every morning I have coffee & shake off whatever beer I consumed the night before & update my grow journal lol really enjoy sharing our little hobby & the people I rub elbows with the experience is as much fun as the harvest I get countless hours of enjoyment out of this


Hey up pal! It sounds like you are living the dream, I keep playing the lottery, hoping for a big win so I can buy a lovely big house and have a few dedicated grow rooms! The numbers still haven't come in though so it's back to work Monday, for fuck sake! And i'm a long way from retirement lol 
I think it is great on here as well, and agree,I get a buzz by sharing my stuff with you all, and seeing what you all accomplish, and I just love talking to you all in general! It's great how this site has brought us together, we are all massively different and are from different parts of the world!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 8, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Just purchased 5 fem Jack Herer ( think that's how u spell it ) seeds from my old faithful Nirvana seeds. Love the sound of them. Anyone had any doings with them ? Do tell.


Not grown it mate but I have smoked some in Amsterdam, it was fuckin lovely. Typical skunk smell to it, proper smelly. Never smoked a joint of it on its own though so cant give you a taste or high report. I just rolled a war head with that and a couple of other strains, 3 gram spliff, no baccy. It proper smashed me lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 8, 2016)

Well the new set up is up and running. Everything is in place, the young un is doing ok, she's 6 days old and has her first leaf set out and is growing the second. The DWC is full of water and is bubbling away. I'm not going to post any pics here because I'm going to start a new thread very soon.... 
I'll post a link when I start it.
Cheers!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 8, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Well the new set up is up and running. Everything is in place, the young un is doing ok, she's 6 days old and has her first leaf set out and is growing the second. The DWC is full of water and is bubbling away. I'm not going to post any pics here because I'm going to start a new thread very soon....
> I'll post a link when I start it.
> Cheers!


Haha looking forward to that!!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hey up pal! It sounds like you are living the dream, I keep playing the lottery, hoping for a big win so I can buy a lovely big house and have a few dedicated grow rooms! The numbers still haven't come in though so it's back to work Monday, for fuck sake! And i'm a long way from retirement lol
> I think it is great on here as well, and agree,I get a buzz by sharing my stuff with you all, and seeing what you all accomplish, and I just love talking to you all in general! It's great how this site has brought us together, we are all massively different and are from different parts of the world!


yeah I play the lotto too I fell a bit short on the retirement deal but still making it work I've found that control of what you've got going out helps maintain what you've got coming in &somewhere in the middle you look for that happy medium meanwhile we grow something that no matter who you are provides us all the same challenges gotta love it this is the best hobby I've ever had


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Not grown it mate but I have smoked some in Amsterdam, it was fuckin lovely. Typical skunk smell to it, proper smelly. Never smoked a joint of it on its own though so cant give you a taste or high report. I just rolled a war head with that and a couple of other strains, 3 gram spliff, no baccy. It proper smashed me lol


Good to know Stick cheers. Sounds fuckn deadly. I'm growing it next. 2 plants at least. It is on the Sativa side of the house so I like it. Yes


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hey up pal! It sounds like you are living the dream, I keep playing the lottery, hoping for a big win so I can buy a lovely big house and have a few dedicated grow rooms! The numbers still haven't come in though so it's back to work Monday, for fuck sake! And i'm a long way from retirement lol
> I think it is great on here as well, and agree,I get a buzz by sharing my stuff with you all, and seeing what you all accomplish, and I just love talking to you all in general! It's great how this site has brought us together, we are all massively different and are from different parts of the world!


Agree Stick I check every day for new posts/ pics from you all. Let's keep it up


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2016)

NEW THREAD. 
http://rollitup.org/t/315w-cmh-single-plant-dwc-scrog.923254/#post-13028954


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2016)

It seems like such a shame to end this thread, it has been over a year since I started it and I have met so many lovely people along the way. The title is inaccurate now though, and was a long time ago as well! haha
I've loved this thread its been quality getting to know you all, but its time to let it fuck off into the RIU vaults or whatever lol 
Thank you all for stopping by and looking at the shite I post, some of its good, some of it has been wank, but I've loved it all. 
Off on to pastures green!! 
Thank you especially @calliandra, @mattyblade1, @Anon Emaus, @horribleherk, @grapefruitmarmalade


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It seems like such a shame to end this thread, it has been over a year since I started it and I have met so many lovely people along the way. The title is inaccurate now though, and was a long time ago as well! haha
> I've loved this thread its been quality getting to know you all, but its time to let it fuck off into the RIU vaults or whatever lol
> Thank you all for stopping by and looking at the shite I post, some of its good, some of it has been wank, but I've loved it all.
> Off on to pastures green!!
> Thank you especially @calliandra, @mattyblade1, @Anon Emaus, @horribleherk, @grapefruitmarmalade


I shall move with you Jizz man


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I shall move with you Jizz man


I like the smell of your jizz mate. Thank you for your support and being there from the start, keep posting pics mate on my new thread, always welcome and look forward to seeing them. This thread wouldn't have been the same without you. Cheers mate, you massive cunt!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I like the smell of your jizz mate. Thank you for your support and being there from the start, keep posting pics mate on my new thread, always welcome and look forward to seeing them. This thread wouldn't have been the same without you. Cheers mate, you massive cunt!


Thanks mate. Your so sweet and yes a huge cunt. Wooooo hoooo. Cuntiness


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Already posted on you new thread mate


----------

